# TWW what will it lead to?



## hopefulone17

I am starting this thread mainly to keep track of my symptoms and be able to compare each month, but I thought it would also be nice to compare with others so feel free to join. We are trying for baby #1 and have been TTC for 11 months. today i am 1 dpo

1 dpo: cramping and not O cramping like normal this is really really low in my uterus cramping. my coffee smells like burned food and makes me nauseous.


----------



## Mona15

Good luck hopefulone!

This cycle I also had this weird cramping as soon as 1-2dpo, although they say you can't really feel anything that soon. :D

I'm at 12dpo now, cramps come and go.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## cb86

Good luck :)


----------



## Nixnax

Can I join you? I'm 1 DPO today. I know when I ovulate now as I have horrendous ovulation pain on the day that FF says I ovulate. 

Now for 2 weeks of going out of my mind. I'm going to try not to symptom spot, but who am I kidding lol


----------



## hopefulone17

Mona15- I know that there's no hormone related to pregnancy yet, however I believe our bodies know when something is up. So while it may not be a sign of pregnancy yet I do think it helps indicate if the hormones are preparing for anything!

cb86- Thanks!

NixNax- of course! anyone is welcome! its so hard not to symptom spot.


----------



## hopefulone17

2 dpo and heres how I feel.. also I am adding on all other days as I post so that at the end I have one list of symptoms

1 dpo: cramping and not O cramping like normal this is really really low in my uterus cramping. my coffee smells like burned food and makes me nauseous
2 dpo: woke up with heart burn other than that nothing really. again I know this is just related to hormone changed and not early pregnancy (yet anyway) also a weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen. could be related to the fact I just ovulated 2 days ago


----------



## Nixnax

1DPO - My right BB is very sore on the side under my arm pit. I never suffer with sore BBs so this is a new one for me. It will be because of ovulation.

2DPO - BB still hurts, only the right one. Feel a bit groggy today. A bit 'punch drunk'


----------



## Nixnax

1DPO - My right BB is very sore on the side under my arm pit. I never suffer with sore BBs so this is a new one for me. It will be because of ovulation.

2DPO - BB still hurts, only the right one. Feel a big groggy today. A bit 'punch drunk'


----------



## hopefulone17

1 dpo: cramping and not O cramping like normal this is really really low in my uterus cramping. my coffee smells like burned food and makes me nauseous
2 dpo: woke up with heart burn other than that nothing really. again I know this is just related to hormone changed and not early pregnancy (yet anyway) also a weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen. could be related to the fact I just ovulated 2 days ago
3 dpo: still that heavy feeling in lower abdomen and now some cramps in my back. Also feeling like I have a uti and later in the day felt like I had a fever.


----------



## hopefulone17

1 dpo: cramping and not O cramping like normal this is really really low in my uterus cramping. my coffee smells like burned food and makes me nauseous
2 dpo: woke up with heart burn other than that nothing really. again I know this is just related to hormone changed and not early pregnancy (yet anyway) also a weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen. could be related to the fact I just ovulated 2 days ago
3 dpo: still that heavy feeling in lower abdomen and now some cramps in my back. Also feeling like I have a uti and later in the day felt like I had a fever.
4 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti went to doctor and yearned negative for any infection so hoping this is a good sign!


----------



## baby D

Good luck to you!! I'm only 1 DPO so nothing for me yet!


----------



## Nixnax

So I'm 4DPO today. Yesterday I had what feels like the start of a yeast infection. I didn't realise until i BD and OH said that I'd made a mess on him (tmi and how embarrassing). I also had a headache ALL day and I couldn't shake it.

My BBs are still a little tender today but not as much


----------



## Nixnax

Nixnax said:


> So I'm 4DPO today. Yesterday I had what feels like the start of a yeast infection. I didn't realise until i BD and OH said that I'd made a mess on him (tmi and how embarrassing). I also had a headache ALL day and I couldn't shake it.
> 
> My BBs are still a little tender today but not as much

So, yesterday I was 4DPO and at a wedding all day. In the church, whilst the lovely bride was waking down the isle, I went all hot and flustered and had a really bad wave of nausea. I felt like I was going to projectile! Luckily I managed to keep it under control. It may have been over excitement as I was one of my best friends walking down the isle and she looked absolutely stunning. 

Today I am 5DPO. the sore BBs have gone and I feel normal, except for a slight hangover that lasted all day. Like a hazey headache.

I already can't wait for these 2 weeks to be over :haha:


----------



## hopefulone17

Sorry I've been gone all weekend. This weekend has been crazy 
1 dpo: cramping and not O cramping like normal this is really really low in my uterus cramping. my coffee smells like burned food and makes me nauseous
2 dpo: woke up with heart burn other than that nothing really. again I know this is just related to hormone changed and not early pregnancy (yet anyway) also a weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen. could be related to the fact I just ovulated 2 days ago
3 dpo: still that heavy feeling in lower abdomen and now some cramps in my back. Also feeling like I have a uti and later in the day felt like I had a fever.
4 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti went to doctor and yearned negative for any infection so hoping this is a good sign!
5 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti which is weird considering I testned negative for any infection 
6 dpo: Uti symptoms better. I've had a burning pain in my nipple and same heavy feeling in uterus. I'm feeling like this could be it!


----------



## hopefulone17

Nixnax said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> So I'm 4DPO today. Yesterday I had what feels like the start of a yeast infection. I didn't realise until i BD and OH said that I'd made a mess on him (tmi and how embarrassing). I also had a headache ALL day and I couldn't shake it.
> 
> My BBs are still a little tender today but not as much
> 
> So, yesterday I was 4DPO and at a wedding all day. In the church, whilst the lovely bride was waking down the isle, I went all hot and flustered and had a really bad wave of nausea. I felt like I was going to projectile! Luckily I managed to keep it under control. It may have been over excitement as I was one of my best friends walking down the isle and she looked absolutely stunning.
> 
> Today I am 5DPO. the sore BBs have gone and I feel normal, except for a slight hangover that lasted all day. Like a hazey headache.
> 
> I already can't wait for these 2 weeks to be over :haha:Click to expand...

The TWW can be so stressful!


----------



## hopefulone17

1 dpo: cramping and not O cramping like normal this is really really low in my uterus cramping. my coffee smells like burned food and makes me nauseous
2 dpo: woke up with heart burn other than that nothing really. again I know this is just related to hormone changed and not early pregnancy (yet anyway) also a weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen. could be related to the fact I just ovulated 2 days ago
3 dpo: still that heavy feeling in lower abdomen and now some cramps in my back. Also feeling like I have a uti and later in the day felt like I had a fever.
4 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti went to doctor and yearned negative for any infection so hoping this is a good sign!
5 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti which is weird considering I testned negative for any infection 
6 dpo: Uti symptoms better. I've had a burning pain in my nipple and same heavy feeling in uterus. I'm feeling like this could be it!
7 dpo: I woke up just feeling horrible and there's nothing in particular I can put my finger on. I am so tired and have that weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen still. and almost feel like i'm cramping. I will likely test tomorrow and everyday after until AF to see if there is any line progression if we were successful this month. Also my face is incredibly clear at a time when it would be broke out. However my arms are broke out in acne?


----------



## Nixnax

Nixnax said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> So I'm 4DPO today. Yesterday I had what feels like the start of a yeast infection. I didn't realise until i BD and OH said that I'd made a mess on him (tmi and how embarrassing). I also had a headache ALL day and I couldn't shake it.
> 
> My BBs are still a little tender today but not as much
> 
> So, yesterday I was 4DPO and at a wedding all day. In the church, whilst the lovely bride was waking down the isle, I went all hot and flustered and had a really bad wave of nausea. I felt like I was going to projectile! Luckily I managed to keep it under control. It may have been over excitement as I was one of my best friends walking down the isle and she looked absolutely stunning.
> 
> Today I am 5DPO. the sore BBs have gone and I feel normal, except for a slight hangover that lasted all day. Like a hazey headache.
> 
> I already can't wait for these 2 weeks to be over :haha:Click to expand...

6DPO - not much to report its tired and mindlessly picking at food all day. Had a slight tinge of pink CM when I wiped. Could only just about see the colour.

7DPO - today - around 9am this morning I felt what I can only describe as little pin pricks in my uterus. It only last say 5 seconds but I happened twice within 10 mins. Other than that I feel completely normal today. I've had a few spots appear also, on my face and on my upper back.


----------



## hopefulone17

1 dpo: cramping and not O cramping like normal this is really really low in my uterus cramping. my coffee smells like burned food and makes me nauseous
2 dpo: woke up with heart burn other than that nothing really. again I know this is just related to hormone changed and not early pregnancy (yet anyway) also a weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen. could be related to the fact I just ovulated 2 days ago
3 dpo: still that heavy feeling in lower abdomen and now some cramps in my back. Also feeling like I have a uti and later in the day felt like I had a fever.
4 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti went to doctor and yearned negative for any infection so hoping this is a good sign!
5 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti which is weird considering I testned negative for any infection 
6 dpo: Uti symptoms better. I've had a burning pain in my nipple and same heavy feeling in uterus. I'm feeling like this could be it!
7 dpo: I woke up just feeling horrible and there's nothing in particular I can put my finger on. I am so tired and have that weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen still. and almost feel like i'm cramping. I will likely test tomorrow and everyday after until AF to see if there is any line progression if we were successful this month. Also my face is incredibly clear at a time when it would be broke out. However my arms are broke out in acne?
8 dpo: not a lot has changed. still that heavy feeling in uterus and a random pinching feeling every now and then. Also, I've noticed Globs of CM when i pee


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> 1 dpo: cramping and not O cramping like normal this is really really low in my uterus cramping. my coffee smells like burned food and makes me nauseous
> 2 dpo: woke up with heart burn other than that nothing really. again I know this is just related to hormone changed and not early pregnancy (yet anyway) also a weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen. could be related to the fact I just ovulated 2 days ago
> 3 dpo: still that heavy feeling in lower abdomen and now some cramps in my back. Also feeling like I have a uti and later in the day felt like I had a fever.
> 4 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti went to doctor and yearned negative for any infection so hoping this is a good sign!
> 5 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti which is weird considering I testned negative for any infection
> 6 dpo: Uti symptoms better. I've had a burning pain in my nipple and same heavy feeling in uterus. I'm feeling like this could be it!
> 7 dpo: I woke up just feeling horrible and there's nothing in particular I can put my finger on. I am so tired and have that weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen still. and almost feel like i'm cramping. I will likely test tomorrow and everyday after until AF to see if there is any line progression if we were successful this month. Also my face is incredibly clear at a time when it would be broke out. However my arms are broke out in acne?
> 8 dpo: not a lot has changed. still that heavy feeling in uterus and a random pinching feeling every now and then. Also, I've noticed Globs of CM when i pee

It's starting to sound very positive. I have my FX for you. I like the fact that we are almost at the same stage in our cycles


----------



## hopefulone17

yes! it would be so cool to get BFP's at the same time!


----------



## Nixnax

Well I'm not sure what happened last night, but I had a complete melt down! My OH had already eaten when I got home my 12 hour shift and I just got so angry and fell apart. Once I'd started crying that was it, I just couldn't stop. It was pathetic. I felt soooo emotional. He was really taken back and shocked because I dont really cry at anything.


----------



## hopefulone17

That sounds like a positive sign! When are you testing?


----------



## hopefulone17

1 dpo: cramping and not O cramping like normal this is really really low in my uterus cramping. my coffee smells like burned food and makes me nauseous
2 dpo: woke up with heart burn other than that nothing really. again I know this is just related to hormone changed and not early pregnancy (yet anyway) also a weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen. could be related to the fact I just ovulated 2 days ago
3 dpo: still that heavy feeling in lower abdomen and now some cramps in my back. Also feeling like I have a uti and later in the day felt like I had a fever.
4 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti went to doctor and yearned negative for any infection so hoping this is a good sign!
5 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti which is weird considering I testned negative for any infection 
6 dpo: Uti symptoms better. I've had a burning pain in my nipple and same heavy feeling in uterus. I'm feeling like this could be it!
7 dpo: I woke up just feeling horrible and there's nothing in particular I can put my finger on. I am so tired and have that weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen still. and almost feel like i'm cramping. I will likely test tomorrow and everyday after until AF to see if there is any line progression if we were successful this month. Also my face is incredibly clear at a time when it would be broke out. However my arms are broke out in acne? BFN
8 dpo: not a lot has changed. still that heavy feeling in uterus and a random pinching feeling every now and then. Also, I've noticed Globs of CM when i pee. BFN, but swear I see something.
9 dpo: not a lot has changed still have that heavy feeling in uterus. Still feel like I have a UTI when i tested this morning the smell of my pee made me gag. BFN


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> That sounds like a positive sign! When are you testing?

I'm tempted to pick up an early response test on my way home from work to use in the morning with FMU. Aaaaah I'm nervous ha ha


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> 1 dpo: cramping and not O cramping like normal this is really really low in my uterus cramping. my coffee smells like burned food and makes me nauseous
> 2 dpo: woke up with heart burn other than that nothing really. again I know this is just related to hormone changed and not early pregnancy (yet anyway) also a weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen. could be related to the fact I just ovulated 2 days ago
> 3 dpo: still that heavy feeling in lower abdomen and now some cramps in my back. Also feeling like I have a uti and later in the day felt like I had a fever.
> 4 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti went to doctor and yearned negative for any infection so hoping this is a good sign!
> 5 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti which is weird considering I testned negative for any infection
> 6 dpo: Uti symptoms better. I've had a burning pain in my nipple and same heavy feeling in uterus. I'm feeling like this could be it!
> 7 dpo: I woke up just feeling horrible and there's nothing in particular I can put my finger on. I am so tired and have that weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen still. and almost feel like i'm cramping. I will likely test tomorrow and everyday after until AF to see if there is any line progression if we were successful this month. Also my face is incredibly clear at a time when it would be broke out. However my arms are broke out in acne? BFN
> 8 dpo: not a lot has changed. still that heavy feeling in uterus and a random pinching feeling every now and then. Also, I've noticed Globs of CM when i pee. BFN, but swear I see something.
> 9 dpo: not a lot has changed still have that heavy feeling in uterus. Still feel like I have a UTI when i tested this morning the smell of my pee made me gag. BFN

Ive been sooooo gassy today. And I'm incredibly bloated. It's not an attractive look


----------



## hopefulone17

ah! Such good signs let me know if you test

I came home early from with with a headache and slight fever. And my
Mom commented the other day that my belly was starting to look round because I've been a little bloated.


----------



## Nixnax

I tested this morning and BFN. It is only 9DPO though


----------



## hopefulone17

1 dpo: cramping and not O cramping like normal this is really really low in my uterus cramping. my coffee smells like burned food and makes me nauseous
2 dpo: woke up with heart burn other than that nothing really. again I know this is just related to hormone changed and not early pregnancy (yet anyway) also a weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen. could be related to the fact I just ovulated 2 days ago
3 dpo: still that heavy feeling in lower abdomen and now some cramps in my back. Also feeling like I have a uti and later in the day felt like I had a fever.
4 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti went to doctor and yearned negative for any infection so hoping this is a good sign!
5 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti which is weird considering I testned negative for any infection 
6 dpo: Uti symptoms better. I've had a burning pain in my nipple and same heavy feeling in uterus. I'm feeling like this could be it!
7 dpo: I woke up just feeling horrible and there's nothing in particular I can put my finger on. I am so tired and have that weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen still. and almost feel like i'm cramping. I will likely test tomorrow and everyday after until AF to see if there is any line progression if we were successful this month. Also my face is incredibly clear at a time when it would be broke out. However my arms are broke out in acne? BFN
8 dpo: not a lot has changed. still that heavy feeling in uterus and a random pinching feeling every now and then. Also, I've noticed Globs of CM when i pee. BFN, but swear I see something.
9 dpo: not a lot has changed still have that heavy feeling in uterus. Still feel like I have a UTI when i tested this morning the smell of my pee made me gag. BFN
10 dpo: nothing really going on other than that heavy feeling in uterus is still there. BFN this morning but only 10 dpo so still room for that to change.


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> 1 dpo: cramping and not O cramping like normal this is really really low in my uterus cramping. my coffee smells like burned food and makes me nauseous
> 2 dpo: woke up with heart burn other than that nothing really. again I know this is just related to hormone changed and not early pregnancy (yet anyway) also a weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen. could be related to the fact I just ovulated 2 days ago
> 3 dpo: still that heavy feeling in lower abdomen and now some cramps in my back. Also feeling like I have a uti and later in the day felt like I had a fever.
> 4 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti went to doctor and yearned negative for any infection so hoping this is a good sign!
> 5 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti which is weird considering I testned negative for any infection
> 6 dpo: Uti symptoms better. I've had a burning pain in my nipple and same heavy feeling in uterus. I'm feeling like this could be it!
> 7 dpo: I woke up just feeling horrible and there's nothing in particular I can put my finger on. I am so tired and have that weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen still. and almost feel like i'm cramping. I will likely test tomorrow and everyday after until AF to see if there is any line progression if we were successful this month. Also my face is incredibly clear at a time when it would be broke out. However my arms are broke out in acne? BFN
> 8 dpo: not a lot has changed. still that heavy feeling in uterus and a random pinching feeling every now and then. Also, I've noticed Globs of CM when i pee. BFN, but swear I see something.
> 9 dpo: not a lot has changed still have that heavy feeling in uterus. Still feel like I have a UTI when i tested this morning the smell of my pee made me gag. BFN
> 10 dpo: nothing really going on other than that heavy feeling in uterus is still there. BFN this morning but only 10 dpo so still room for that to change.

My OH is off to Ibiza tomorrow. I really want him to come back to nice surprise. My cycle last month was 25 days. So if it's the same this month then AF is due on Monday (the day he gets back).if my cycle returns to the 28 days then AF is due next weds. 

I will be POAS obsessively whilst he's away :haha:


----------



## hopefulone17

Tomorrow will be my last day testing this week. my hubby and i agree he wants to be surprised so i won't test on the weekends when we are home together. My ovia app is saying im due next wednesday as well but that would be a 30 day cycle so if i will test again monday since that would be 28 days.


----------



## Nixnax

9DPO today. Not too much to report. I have an extremely sore left nipple. It have it pierced and all of a sudden it's constantly on fire! It's been like that since yesterday morning. I have a constant full feeling in my uterus, like my bladder is full. And slight waves of nausea. It could be me wishing that on myself though strangely


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> Tomorrow will be my last day testing this week. my hubby and i agree he wants to be surprised so i won't test on the weekends when we are home together. My ovia app is saying im due next wednesday as well but that would be a 30 day cycle so if i will test again monday since that would be 28 days.

I don't blame you, this can take over your life can't it. You need some time away from it and just for yourselves sometimes. I have so many plans this weekend that all involve drinking, but I don't want to just in case. This is going to be hard to hide


----------



## Nixnax

Omg I was just offered a double decker chocolate bar in work and I turned it down! This is NOT like me! My colleague asked if I was feeling alright


----------



## hopefulone17

this journey can make you crazy thats for sure! But i always try to play it safe in the two week wait just incase but i try to do that without making myself feel crazy


----------



## FTale

Hey ladies. I hear ya. Fortunately this is the calmest tww for me because I have no idea what dpo I am on. 
I get to randomly wee on a stick not knowing when it should even be positive for sure...lol. 

My hubby just laughs at me looking at pics of bfps online usually. This cycle I don't do it in front of him because I really want to surprise him with a bfp if I get one. He is so supportive.

Alright, back to thumb twiddling. :dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey FTale, it's a fun game isn't it?! I don't tell my OH that I'm testing as I think it would drive him nuts. He's away with the lads now so I can test as much as I like :haha:

I'm going to test after work today around lunch time, I'm 10DPO today. AF is due any day between Sunday and weds. I wish I knew for sure, but my cycles vary


----------



## FTale

Nixnax: HAHAHAH.....testing party, eh? I did mine this morning and I got nothing. My temp even fell flat on its face. I haven't even charted it yet because I know what it means...:cry: I'll be alright though. I didn't even think I O'd not I'm conviced the spermies can't reach the eggies because of the depo I was on a year ago gunking my tubes up. So HSG time for real. I've put it off so many times. I'm hoping to get it done late October.

I hope you test:dust: positive!!


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Nixnax: Baby dust, Baby dust, Baby dust!!!
Let us know right away! Hopefully this is your month!


----------



## hopefulone17

1 dpo: cramping and not O cramping like normal this is really really low in my uterus cramping. my coffee smells like burned food and makes me nauseous
2 dpo: woke up with heart burn other than that nothing really. again I know this is just related to hormone changed and not early pregnancy (yet anyway) also a weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen. could be related to the fact I just ovulated 2 days ago
3 dpo: still that heavy feeling in lower abdomen and now some cramps in my back. Also feeling like I have a uti and later in the day felt like I had a fever.
4 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti went to doctor and yearned negative for any infection so hoping this is a good sign!
5 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti which is weird considering I testned negative for any infection 
6 dpo: Uti symptoms better. I've had a burning pain in my nipple and same heavy feeling in uterus. I'm feeling like this could be it!
7 dpo: I woke up just feeling horrible and there's nothing in particular I can put my finger on. I am so tired and have that weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen still. and almost feel like i'm cramping. I will likely test tomorrow and everyday after until AF to see if there is any line progression if we were successful this month. Also my face is incredibly clear at a time when it would be broke out. However my arms are broke out in acne? BFN
8 dpo: not a lot has changed. still that heavy feeling in uterus and a random pinching feeling every now and then. Also, I've noticed Globs of CM when i pee. BFN, but swear I see something.
9 dpo: not a lot has changed still have that heavy feeling in uterus. Still feel like I have a UTI when i tested this morning the smell of my pee made me gag. BFN
10 dpo: nothing really going on other than that heavy feeling in uterus is still there. BFN this morning but only 10 dpo so still room for that to change.
11 dpo: and still have that heavy feeling in uterus. Feeling a little queasy although I know this is usually related to progesterone. but my stomach has been really sensitive lately the past couple days the smell of my own pee is making me gag. and this morning anytime I would cough I would gag. BFN really feeling out this month.


----------



## Nixnax

I just tested and it looks like a BFN to me
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0248.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 30


----------



## hopefulone17

its still early though Nix Nax


----------



## Nixnax

11DPO - no symptoms that I noticed. I was busy all day so didnt really get to think about. I did test though and BFN

12 DPO nothing to report this morning tested again and BFN

Im not over hopeful about this month, AF will be here any day now


----------



## baby D

Keeping my fingers crossed for you Nixnax! Those symptoms sound promising hopefulone! 

As for me, nothing much except the odd sharp twinge down low on the left side!


----------



## hopefulone17

1 dpo: cramping and not O cramping like normal this is really really low in my uterus cramping. my coffee smells like burned food and makes me nauseous
2 dpo: woke up with heart burn other than that nothing really. again I know this is just related to hormone changed and not early pregnancy (yet anyway) also a weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen. could be related to the fact I just ovulated 2 days ago
3 dpo: still that heavy feeling in lower abdomen and now some cramps in my back. Also feeling like I have a uti and later in the day felt like I had a fever.
4 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti went to doctor and yearned negative for any infection so hoping this is a good sign!
5 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti which is weird considering I testned negative for any infection 
6 dpo: Uti symptoms better. I've had a burning pain in my nipple and same heavy feeling in uterus. I'm feeling like this could be it!
7 dpo: I woke up just feeling horrible and there's nothing in particular I can put my finger on. I am so tired and have that weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen still. and almost feel like i'm cramping. I will likely test tomorrow and everyday after until AF to see if there is any line progression if we were successful this month. Also my face is incredibly clear at a time when it would be broke out. However my arms are broke out in acne? BFN
8 dpo: not a lot has changed. still that heavy feeling in uterus and a random pinching feeling every now and then. Also, I've noticed Globs of CM when i pee. BFN, but swear I see something.
9 dpo: not a lot has changed still have that heavy feeling in uterus. Still feel like I have a UTI when i tested this morning the smell of my pee made me gag. BFN
10 dpo: nothing really going on other than that heavy feeling in uterus is still there. BFN this morning but only 10 dpo so still room for that to change.
11 dpo: and still have that heavy feeling in uterus. Feeling a little queasy although I know this is usually related to progesterone. but my stomach has been really sensitive lately the past couple days the smell of my own pee is making me gag. and this morning anytime I would cough I would gag. BFN really feeling out this month.
12 dpo: the only Change is after BD'ing I was spotting then it stopped. Getting a white line on hpt
13 dpo: some cramping after BD still same white line. Thinking I'm out but trying to hold on


----------



## FTale

Hope: I'm sorry about the bfn and feelings of being out. I'm right there with you. I'm starting to look at October now. HUGS


----------



## Nixnax

AF arrived in full force today. CD1


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> AF arrived in full force today. CD1

HUGS, I'm sorry Nixnax. She's knocking on the door for me too. Wednesday I believe I'll be joing you. We've got October...lets take it by storm :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulone17

Nixnax said:


> AF arrived in full force today. CD1

I'm so sorry!


----------



## hopefulone17

FTale said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> AF arrived in full force today. CD1
> 
> HUGS, I'm sorry Nixnax. She's knocking on the door for me too. Wednesday I believe I'll be joing you. We've got October...lets take it by storm :thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## hopefulone17

1 dpo: cramping and not O cramping like normal this is really really low in my uterus cramping. my coffee smells like burned food and makes me nauseous
2 dpo: woke up with heart burn other than that nothing really. again I know this is just related to hormone changed and not early pregnancy (yet anyway) also a weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen. could be related to the fact I just ovulated 2 days ago
3 dpo: still that heavy feeling in lower abdomen and now some cramps in my back. Also feeling like I have a uti and later in the day felt like I had a fever.
4 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti went to doctor and yearned negative for any infection so hoping this is a good sign!
5 dpo: still feeling like I have a Uti which is weird considering I testned negative for any infection 
6 dpo: Uti symptoms better. I've had a burning pain in my nipple and same heavy feeling in uterus. I'm feeling like this could be it!
7 dpo: I woke up just feeling horrible and there's nothing in particular I can put my finger on. I am so tired and have that weird heavy feeling in lower abdomen still. and almost feel like i'm cramping. I will likely test tomorrow and everyday after until AF to see if there is any line progression if we were successful this month. Also my face is incredibly clear at a time when it would be broke out. However my arms are broke out in acne? BFN
8 dpo: not a lot has changed. still that heavy feeling in uterus and a random pinching feeling every now and then. Also, I've noticed Globs of CM when i pee. BFN, but swear I see something.
9 dpo: not a lot has changed still have that heavy feeling in uterus. Still feel like I have a UTI when i tested this morning the smell of my pee made me gag. BFN
10 dpo: nothing really going on other than that heavy feeling in uterus is still there. BFN this morning but only 10 dpo so still room for that to change.
11 dpo: and still have that heavy feeling in uterus. Feeling a little queasy although I know this is usually related to progesterone. but my stomach has been really sensitive lately the past couple days the smell of my own pee is making me gag. and this morning anytime I would cough I would gag. BFN really feeling out this month.
12 dpo: the only Change is after BD'ing I was spotting then it stopped. Getting a white line on hpt
13 dpo: some cramping after BD still same white line. Thinking I'm out but trying to hold on
14 dpo: nothing going on some very slight cramping but nothing major. No AF very light on test but truthfully been getting them for a week so thinking EVAP. so now we wait for AF or darker line


----------



## SS_Momma_of_2

Nixnax said:


> AF arrived in full force today. CD1

I'm so sorry Nixnax! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulone17

well AF got me so since i was bleeding some yesterday i am CD2 I kinda like this thread though so i will keep it going after ovulation this month!


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> well AF got me so since i was bleeding some yesterday i am CD2 I kinda like this thread though so i will keep it going after ovulation this month!

Ah no, I&#8217;m sorry AF got you. I was sure you were going to be lucky this month
I like this thread as well, we are so closely matched in cycles.

Ovulation is around 12th-15th for me, so we&#8217;ll catch up again then and get busy BDing in the mean time :haha:


----------



## hopefulone17

Ovia is telling me around 11-16 I am ususally spot on with ovulating on CD 15


----------



## FTale

I'm with you ladies cd16 - cd 18 is my Oday or October 21st. FX we can get some bfps and have a Christmas scan to show :happydance:

How is everyone doing?


----------



## hopefulone17

I am 2 days away from my fertile window so just hanging in there. i'm hoping to get a BFP before christmas as last christmas we had just started trying, don't really want to go two in a row without a bfp


----------



## FTale

I hear ya, hope.

August was my month for 'still' trying last like August. 

:dust:


----------



## hopefulone17

I'm so sorry. I know the the weight that puts on your shoulders. :dust: FX for you this month!


----------



## hopefulone17

well I guess I am officially in the TWW at 1 dpo today so lets start this thread back up. I got the ovidrel shot 2 days ago to make me ovulate. so i've already got a load of symptoms all related to the shot so I wont put a lot of stock into it until i''ve missed AF i'll share symptoms anyways as i really enjoyed this thread last cycle... so here goes
1 dpo: feeling way prego, bloated, nauseous, cramping. ALL related to the Ovidrel shot thinking of testing today as this shot can give false positives that way i have something to compare an actual test to later on!


----------



## FTale

FX for you hopeful. I'm still waiting for a O. Got my positive stick today and maybe yesterday but no o pain it true temp climb.

How did you get an ovidrel shot? Did you do it?


----------



## hopefulone17

I had went for a mid cycle scan so my doctor gave it to me


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies, Im a little ahead of you hopeful, Im 3DPO today. I didnt use any ovulation tests as my OH was away for my whole fertile window. But I think I ended up ovulating later as thats when I had the horrible pain that I get. We were VERY active that day. 6 times to be exact. We were like a newly wed couple ha ha. 

Hoping that was enough, but well see.

I trying not look for symptoms this time, but will report back on real obvious symptoms.

1-3 DPO Ive not felt a thing so far, Ive felt good


----------



## hopefulone17

I think this early symptoms would be imagined anyways. How ever i am having LOADS of symptoms thanks to the trigger shot, I did end up taking a a test yesterday so that i can see it fade and know when/if its a real positive and not just from the shot and let me tell you that line was more obvious than i would have expected so i'm hoping it fades quickly so that i can tell when its real.


----------



## hopefulone17

1 dpo: feeling way prego, bloated, nauseous, cramping. ALL related to the Ovidrel shot thinking of testing today as this shot can give false positives that way i have something to compare an actual test to later on!
2 dpo: same as yesterday, really not okay with the way this shot makes me feel. but i am significantly less bloated today (THANKFULLY)


----------



## melrenee

hi hopefulone, i'd love to join in on this thread...i'm also 2dpo and feeling dull achy cramps...planning to test on Oct 30 but it just seems so far away :(

Baby dust to us all!


----------



## hopefulone17

it does seem so far away! I'm hoping for a halloween BFP!


----------



## melrenee

yes a halloween bfp would be amazing!! then i could get the "bun in the oven" costume i've seen online lol :laugh2:


----------



## hopefulone17

YES! lol how cute would that be?!


----------



## napamermaid

Can i join too?? 3dpo. Zero symptoms bar obesssion trying to fine symptoms&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; dont know how many times i put my hand on ic. Ive only 10 so jeed to save them till at least 7dpo


----------



## hopefulone17

welcome! its so tempting! I'm using the trigger shot as an excuse to test! hoping the line just never fades or fades then comes back!


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha a bun in the oven outfit would be amazing. Id carve my announcement into a pumpkin. Not that I can carve, if end up making a real mess of it ha ha. 

Fingers crossed for a Halloween BFP.

AF is due 29th. Preying a witch doesnt turn up for Halloween


----------



## hopefulone17

My ovia app has me starting Nov 1. But my doctor said Halloween. I am going to "test out" my trigger shot so depending on how early that leave my body i may test early.


----------



## melrenee

haha i love the pumpkin idea but it would be a mess for me too!


----------



## hopefulone17

I can't stand the feel of the pulp from pumpkins so pumpkins are out for me!


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> I can't stand the feel of the pulp from pumpkins so pumpkins are out for me!

Ugh same here. The slimey feeling makes me gag. Maybe Ill just scratch it into the side.

Hopeful - so does the trigger shot give you positive tests until it wears off, and if your PG you still get positives?


----------



## hopefulone17

Essentially. The shot is an HCG shot so yesterday i tested just to see and have something to compare to and it was an insanely dark line. They tell you not to even test until 14 days because of the chance of the shot still showing up. but most people say their line went away around 10 dpo so i've decided i'm just gonna test everyday and watch it fade that way if at two weeks i get a positive i know its real!


----------



## Nixnax

Ah ok I see. Thats quite exciting, Id have to test every day as well. I really hope it works for you.


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> Essentially. The shot is an HCG shot so yesterday i tested just to see and have something to compare to and it was an insanely dark line. They tell you not to even test until 14 days because of the chance of the shot still showing up. but most people say their line went away around 10 dpo so i've decided i'm just gonna test everyday and watch it fade that way if at two weeks i get a positive i know its real!

That's true about 8dpo it will start to fade if not before then, all depends on your chemistry/how much ovidrel. Years ago when I did the shot it was gone pretty quick.

I hope you line never goes away...:happydance:


----------



## hopefulone17

Thank you!! Its actually already almost gone it was probably half as dark today as it was yesterday so I would say that by tomorrow or Saturday it will be completely gone. Which is good for me because if I see a line later on I wouldnt believe it unless the test goes blank in between the trigger and a bfp!


----------



## melrenee

hoping the trigger line fades and u get your bfp!!

anybody having "symptoms"? i know i hate to symptom spot but last night i had the worst cramps lasted all night and then this morning woke up a bit nauseous...i'm only 4dpo so it could all be in my head :shrug:


----------



## hopefulone17

i have been having symptoms but they are all related to the shot they are finally starting to fade as the line fades. today i am just feeling a little nauseous and really tired


----------



## hopefulone17

1 dpo: feeling way prego, bloated, nauseous, cramping. ALL related to the Ovidrel shot thinking of testing today as this shot can give false positives that way i have something to compare an actual test to later on!
2 dpo: same as yesterday, really not okay with the way this shot makes me feel. but i am significantly less bloated today (THANKFULLY)
3 dpo: Everything is still related to the shot at this point. symptoms are slowing down some but still nauseous and really tired.


----------



## Nixnax

So Im 5 or maybe 6DPO today and I have not had one symptom. Not even a sniff of one. The relaxed approach is definitely making me feel better about it all.

How are your lines doing hopeful?


----------



## FTale

Hi ladies, following along. I'm only 1dpo today. Had a hard Clomid Ovulation yesterday. I survived but still bloated.

Nix: I've heard no symptoms is a symptom. FX you caught the egg.

Hope: I was wondering how your lines are doing too :)


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Hi ladies, following along. I'm only 1dpo today. Had a hard Clomid Ovulation yesterday. I survived but still bloated.
> 
> Nix: I've heard no symptoms is a symptom. FX you caught the egg.
> 
> Hope: I was wondering how your lines are doing too :)

Ha ha I hope this is a symptom. Itll be the only lonely one.

Ah the TWW has commenced for you. Fingers crossed. 

I never have to wait 2 weeks. I only have a 10-11 day LP. My cycles have been 25 days recently. 

Hopeful I hope the lines are looking good xx


----------



## hopefulone17

Hey ladies. Sorry Ive been crazy just this weekend. I havent tested today but on Friday when I tested it was almost completely gone. Which means its going away early enough for me trust a BFP I think I may have developed OHSS as the ovary area has been pretty painful but its calming down now! Hope you all are on the Track to bfps!!


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry Ive been crazy just this weekend. I havent tested today but on Friday when I tested it was almost completely gone. Which means its going away early enough for me trust a BFP I think I may have developed OHSS as the ovary area has been pretty painful but its calming down now! Hope you all are on the Track to bfps!!

Yay to the lines going. When are you going to start testing again? 

Im 6DPO today and felt very light lower back twinges, at the top of my tailbone area but to the left hand side. I ovulated on the left this month. Yay my first symptom ha ha


----------



## PerfectLilLie

Hey ladies!!

I don't have a regular cycle, so couldn't tell you how many dpo I am but I had sex last weekend and this weekend was completely out of the normal for me. I like to drink, I enjoy it but this weekend felt like a "chore" and every ounce of me was like "I think I might be sick" 2 nights in a row. The cigarette smoke also made me feel nauseous and thinking about it makes me want to throw up.

Thinking back to early last week though, I had a heavy feeling down there with a little pain. So maybe something happened? Idk, I am not trying not preventing at this stage. I am just ready to be a mommy :) Will be testing on Saturday morning, bought one of those big packs of pregnancy test strips from Amazon for cases like these.

FX'ed for all of you!!


----------



## Nixnax

PerfectLilLie said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> I don't have a regular cycle, so couldn't tell you how many dpo I am but I had sex last weekend and this weekend was completely out of the normal for me. I like to drink, I enjoy it but this weekend felt like a "chore" and every ounce of me was like "I think I might be sick" 2 nights in a row. The cigarette smoke also made me feel nauseous and thinking about it makes me want to throw up.
> 
> Thinking back to early last week though, I had a heavy feeling down there with a little pain. So maybe something happened? Idk, I am not trying not preventing at this stage. I am just ready to be a mommy :) Will be testing on Saturday morning, bought one of those big packs of pregnancy test strips from Amazon for cases like these.
> 
> FX'ed for all of you!!

Hi perfect

When a friend of mine fell pregnant her first symptoms were throwing up when she had a cigarette and when she had a glass of wine. Tested the next morning and was positive. 

Sounds promising. Im due af Friday so will be testing on sat if she doesnt show


----------



## hopefulone17

I&#8217;ll probably start testing between 8-10 dpo as long as the lines have actually gone before then. My nips are really sensitive but that could be due to the progesterone I&#8217;m taking. I think I&#8217;m around 4/5 dpo


----------



## FTale

I guess we will all be testing this weekend. :)


----------



## hopefulone17

sounds like it! my line last night was almost barely visible it was quite a squinter. so im at a point where i could test and know the difference. im holding out a few more days though. I've been a little more relaxed with looking for symptoms this time as im on progesterone so any symptoms would probably be related to that. one thing that is a little different is i can't go very long without eating or i get shakey and feel like i am going to pass out. yesterday i ate breakfast at 1030 and by 1 ish i felt like i was going to pass out.


----------



## FTale

Sounds like your progesterone is doing a number on you. Get some healthy eats in as the progesterone can cause weight gain/bloating..lol I should know been on the stuff for over half a year.

It has to be exciting watching your test. How many days since the shot of ovidrel?


----------



## PerfectLilLie

FTale said:


> I guess we will all be testing this weekend. :)

I guess so!! I might do one Thursday night if I can't wait :blush:


----------



## hopefulone17

FTale said:


> Sounds like your progesterone is doing a number on you. Get some healthy eats in as the progesterone can cause weight gain/bloating..lol I should know been on the stuff for over half a year.
> 
> It has to be exciting watching your test. How many days since the shot of ovidrel?

Shew. I know Ive been on it before and it definitely puts weight on. My doctor didnt believe me.


----------



## FTale

PerfectLilLie said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> I guess we will all be testing this weekend. :)
> 
> I guess so!! I might do one Thursday night if I can't wait :blush:Click to expand...

heheheh....goodness don't even tempt me. Won't be a chance for a real bfp that soon for me at all. But if you do we want to see that test. :winkwink:


----------



## Nixnax

Like a crazy fool, I just tested. An IC and OPK. Looks like Im having a LH surge. BFN Though. Well of course its BFN Im only 8DPO :haha:

AF due Friday. Still zero symptoms to speak of :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







92564B9D-F237-401B-81F0-9DC2421A78FF.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## melrenee

Nixnax said:


> Like a crazy fool, I just tested. An IC and OPK. Looks like Im having a LH surge. BFN Though. Well of course its BFN Im only 8DPO :haha:
> 
> AF due Friday. Still zero symptoms to speak of :coffee:

i'm 7dpo today and really want to test even though i know its early but i've read so many stories of women getting bfp's at 8dpo :shrug:

well you're still not out, hoping af doesn't show up for you on friday, baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Nixnax

melrenee said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> Like a crazy fool, I just tested. An IC and OPK. Looks like Im having a LH surge. BFN Though. Well of course its BFN Im only 8DPO :haha:
> 
> AF due Friday. Still zero symptoms to speak of :coffee:
> 
> i'm 7dpo today and really want to test even though i know its early but i've read so many stories of women getting bfp's at 8dpo :shrug:
> 
> well you're still not out, hoping af doesn't show up for you on friday, baby dust! :dust:Click to expand...

Its so hard not to test. I promised myself I would test until Friday, Im so weak.

The opk got so much darker. It looks positive. 

No more testing until Friday :blush:


----------



## hopefulone17

I am trying my best to hold out until next week You all stop tempting me!!! haha so I went to the gym last night and my chest was too sore to do anything which was weird but im assuming it was the progesterone.


----------



## melrenee

hopefulone17 said:


> I am trying my best to hold out until next week You all stop tempting me!!! haha so I went to the gym last night and my chest was too sore to do anything which was weird but im assuming it was the progesterone.

haha the temptation is so strong! when are u planning to test? af *not* due on 10/31 so really trying to hold out until then but man is it hard.

that's awesome that you went to the gym though! i have had zero motivation to go to the gym lately


----------



## melrenee

Nixnax said:


> melrenee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> Like a crazy fool, I just tested. An IC and OPK. Looks like Im having a LH surge. BFN Though. Well of course its BFN Im only 8DPO :haha:
> 
> AF due Friday. Still zero symptoms to speak of :coffee:
> 
> i'm 7dpo today and really want to test even though i know its early but i've read so many stories of women getting bfp's at 8dpo :shrug:
> 
> well you're still not out, hoping af doesn't show up for you on friday, baby dust! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Its so hard not to test. I promised myself I would test until Friday, Im so weak.
> 
> The opk got so much darker. It looks positive.
> 
> No more testing until Friday :blush:Click to expand...

keep us updated! fx for u on friday :dust:


----------



## hopefulone17

melrenee said:


> hopefulone17 said:
> 
> 
> I am trying my best to hold out until next week You all stop tempting me!!! haha so I went to the gym last night and my chest was too sore to do anything which was weird but im assuming it was the progesterone.
> 
> haha the temptation is so strong! when are u planning to test? af *not* due on 10/31 so really trying to hold out until then but man is it hard.
> 
> that's awesome that you went to the gym though! i have had zero motivation to go to the gym latelyClick to expand...

I'm due AF on 10/31 as well so i am hoping to make my absolute earliest test 10/30 thats probably not likely but im trying


----------



## hopefulone17

I almost forgot another "symptom" my husband uploaded a picture of us from the weekend and by boobs looked huge! he thought i was crazy for saying that but then at the gym a friend of mine commented on it as well!


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> I am trying my best to hold out until next week You all stop tempting me!!! haha so I went to the gym last night and my chest was too sore to do anything which was weird but im assuming it was the progesterone.

Hmm...interesting. You must be shooting out alot of progesterone. I only get sore nips with Clomid and I figured it was because of releasing more than one eggie.

Now, I can't wait for you to test again....:blush: Just sayin'


----------



## FTale

Nixnax: Ah, man, I hope your hpt starts showing some color. If only we make them show color like the opks...ugh. :winkwink:


----------



## hopefulone17

FTale said:


> hopefulone17 said:
> 
> 
> I am trying my best to hold out until next week You all stop tempting me!!! haha so I went to the gym last night and my chest was too sore to do anything which was weird but im assuming it was the progesterone.
> 
> Hmm...interesting. You must be shooting out alot of progesterone. I only get sore nips with Clomid and I figured it was because of releasing more than one eggie.
> 
> Now, I can't wait for you to test again....:blush: Just sayin'Click to expand...

I dont remember them being this sore the last time i was on progesterone. so we shall see even if i tested this early i don't think anything would be there so i am trying my hardest to wait it out](*,)


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulone17 said:
> 
> 
> I am trying my best to hold out until next week You all stop tempting me!!! haha so I went to the gym last night and my chest was too sore to do anything which was weird but im assuming it was the progesterone.
> 
> Hmm...interesting. You must be shooting out alot of progesterone. I only get sore nips with Clomid and I figured it was because of releasing more than one eggie.
> 
> Now, I can't wait for you to test again....:blush: Just sayin'Click to expand...
> 
> I dont remember them being this sore the last time i was on progesterone. so we shall see even if i tested this early i don't think anything would be there so i am trying my hardest to wait it out](*,)Click to expand...

Good luck..LOL...my mind was already wonderinge'hmmmmmmm' and I'm only 4dpo. :dohh:


----------



## Nixnax

Awwww sorry hopeful, I dont know why I tested. I promised I wouldnt! Im so weak.

I never get sore boobs, at any part of my cycle, sore nips, now thats a different story. Every fertile window bam DO NOT TOUCH MY NIPS ha ha. 

Bigger boobs is a good sign. 

Ive been having minor little dull aches in my uterus all day, not in one particular place, just all over. Im wondering if Im gearing up for AF. I dont get any symptoms or warning of approaching AF I just get a full flow straight away. Ive also never had a positive opk at this point in my cycle. Most odd.

This is month 4 off of BCP and I feel like my hormones are finally levelling out. Every month Ive had every symptom going. This month Ive had nothing. Im starting to understand my body a bit now, which is making this slightly easier.


----------



## hopefulone17

Maybe be symptoms is a good thing!


----------



## FTale

Well I woke up to super cramped this morning. Wish it was a definite 'sign'. I really feel like my cycle is trying to end. Was so cold last night before bed.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Well I woke up to super cramped this morning. Wish it was a definite 'sign'. I really feel like my cycle is trying to end. Was so cold last night before bed.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

I hope that is a sign for you. 

AFM- I feel nothing really. A little tired maybe. Going to a gym class in a minute. Trying to hold off testing again


----------



## FTale

Nixnax: Have fun at class. I thought about getting in a session of strength training this morning but I will hold off till tonight so my dh can join in.

FX for when you do test!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nixnax: Have fun at class. I thought about getting in a session of strength training this morning but I will hold off till tonight so my dh can join in.
> 
> FX for when you do test!! :thumbup:

Thanks. I did body pump this morning. I have another class this evening. Kill me now! 

Im working all weekend so have to get my gym time in today


----------



## hopefulone17

Ftale I hope this ends up being a good sign for you!! 
NixNax a lot of women say the cycle they didnt have symptoms was the cycle the got BFP! Let us know if you test soon!

AFM not a lot to report my boobs are still sore which is normal with progesterone pills. i did notice yesterday that my ovary area felt "heavy" similar to how it does around ovulation time. which is weird. but it went away.


----------



## Nixnax

I haven&#8217;t done a HPT today but I did and OPK today out of curiosity as yesterday&#8217;s was positive, and today it was stark white, my surge is over. I&#8217;m just going to wait and see if AF gets me. 

I have a doctors appt tomorrow because I&#8217;ve been constipated since coming off BP (TMI). 3 months of constipation is not cool. I&#8217;ve been drinking apple cider vinegar with water twice a day and it helps, but if I miss one day, I&#8217;m back to square one. It&#8217;s driving me nuts. 

Has anyone else ever experienced this?


----------



## FTale

Hopeful: Heavy right ovary over here too. Man lets pray this is it..man to see a bfp would make my week. :happydance:

Nixnax: You go girl. I wish I had that type of dedication. I will let anything derail my exercise plans but I'm eating right 'enough'...lol. It is October so sneak lil chocolates here and there.

The constipation I battled pretty bad until I started peppermint tea and yi mu cao tea (only to be drank while not waiting to ovulate or pregnant). Peppermint tea alone is suppose to help and it did. Plus more fiber in your diet alone with cardio keeps you bowels steady. And I don't have to say it but I will ...water. Actually plain apple juice drank like a maniac will clear you out too. Don't have to do nasty apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Nixnax

Just got back from 2nd gym class. I feel pooped. That&#8217;s my quota for a good few days done. I LOVE chocolate, if I could live on it I really would ha ha.

Water isn&#8217;t a problem, I drink loads. I haven&#8217;t tried peppermint tea, I may give that a go. I eat a lot of vegetables but I do lack in fibre. I&#8217;m just not a fan of fibre rich foods. Maybe its time I just started eating it and stopped being a baby. 

I have to have the cider vinegar with a drop of cordial. It&#8217;s rank otherwise. I neck it before I can even think of how bad it tastes


----------



## hopefulone17

I need to fix my diet for sure. All This gym time isn&#8217;t doing anything because I eat poorly. 

So tonight I&#8217;m a little crampy. But it way too early for af for me


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> I need to fix my diet for sure. All This gym time isnt doing anything because I eat poorly.
> 
> So tonight Im a little crampy. But it way too early for af for me

I know what you mean, Im not really getting gains because I ate so much. Its just stopping me gaining. I could do a lot better. 

I had a very strange and vivid dream this morning. I woke up half way through and it continued when I went to seep. Not had that before


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> hopefulone17 said:
> 
> 
> I need to fix my diet for sure. All This gym time isnÂt doing anything because I eat poorly.
> 
> So tonight IÂm a little crampy. But it way too early for af for me
> 
> I know what you mean, IÂm not really getting gains because I ate so much. ItÂs just stopping me gaining. I could do a lot better.
> 
> I had a very strange and vivid dream this morning. I woke up half way through and it continued when I went to seep. Not had that beforeClick to expand...

Dreams are often a very good sign. I wish I was having them. I just want more sleep after waking.....:haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Fingers crossed, its P day tomorrow. 

Well my doctor has just confused me. We were talking about my cycles and he told me that a womans luteal phase is always 14 days. Ive read everywhere else that it can vary. I think mine is 10-11days. I really need to temp this month so I can be sure when I ovulate and count the LP correctly.


----------



## hopefulone17

NixNax I've always heard its always 14 days as well! unless you have a luteal phase defect. 
i always have vivid dreams so i couldn't count on that one. haha

this morning my allergies were bothering me and when i started coughing i immediately gagged. this is not unheard of for me but the only time i've ever gagged before is when i have drainage, i didn't have any this morning and started gagging when i cough. and since then i've been a little queasy. I still haven't broken down to test yet so holding on strong!!


----------



## Nixnax

I definitely need to temp next cycle if this cycle doesnt work. I could have been getting ovulation wrong these past months. We do BD for most of my window. So we generally have most bases covered. 

Be strong be strong, youre doing so well with not testing. Gagging although not nice is a positive sign. Only a few days left to find out. 

I just woke up from a nap, I felt exhausted. The dreams a pretty cool. I always used to moan that I dont remember my dreams, but since we started TTC I get them loads. Its kind of nice


----------



## hopefulone17

if i can just make it through tomorrow i'm good i don't test on weekends as my husband is always home with me and he wants to be surprised so as long as i dont give in and test tomorrow i'll be fine.


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> if i can just make it through tomorrow i'm good i don't test on weekends as my husband is always home with me and he wants to be surprised so as long as i dont give in and test tomorrow i'll be fine.

You got this, just keep yourself occupied


----------



## hopefulone17

when are you testing?


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> when are you testing?

If AF doesnt arrive tomorrow, she usually arrives but lunch, Ill test Saturday morning


----------



## FTale

FX for some bfp surprises for you two!!!

What dpo will you two be this weekend?


----------



## hopefulone17

I'll be 11/12 dpo this weekend. 
a new thing is happening today. I can't stop eating and its not like i'm hungry i just am not really full and i feel like i need to keep getting food. i don't eat a lot normally and actually get pretty full really fast.


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> I'll be 11/12 dpo this weekend.
> a new thing is happening today. I can't stop eating and its not like i'm hungry i just am not really full and i feel like i need to keep getting food. i don't eat a lot normally and actually get pretty full really fast.

Oh, man! I'd be testing with that symptom...lol

FX for you. My progesterone has had me eating so much lately I think :shrug:


----------



## hopefulone17

FTale said:


> hopefulone17 said:
> 
> 
> I'll be 11/12 dpo this weekend.
> a new thing is happening today. I can't stop eating and its not like i'm hungry i just am not really full and i feel like i need to keep getting food. i don't eat a lot normally and actually get pretty full really fast.
> 
> Oh, man! I'd be testing with that symptom...lol
> 
> FX for you. My progesterone has had me eating so much lately I think :shrug:Click to expand...

Well. I caved. I tested and its super early. But was bfn Im pretty sure which is okay because I know the shot it out of my system. That being said it was an IC which barely showed a line when I was testing the trigger shot while the FRER had a dark line so.


----------



## Nixnax

Ah hopeful you caved. It&#8217;s still early though. Hopefully you&#8217;ll see something soon.

I went out for some food last night with a friend. Before I went out she said something completely silly and I would have normally called her a fool and laughed about it, but I got really upset and angry about it. I had a really over emotional Moment. The same thing happened last month though so is probably just PMS. I was also really hot in bed last night, I slept on top of the covers for most of the night. 

AF is due today, it doesn&#8217;t feel like it&#8217;s going to come, but then it never does, it normally arrives with full flow and no warning. Hoping it stays away


----------



## FTale

Hopeful:Sorry the test was bfn, like nix said it's early still. And if your cheapie wasn't so good at lines before I wouldn't trust them so much until you are much closer for would be AF day. Do you have anymore frer for the weekend? FX 

Nixnax: Same here, I don't feel it coming, just start spotting and it's over. I'm not a spotter so I know not to hold out hope of a sticky bean once I see any red.
I hope AF doesn't come for you. Seems like you have had so many silent symptoms. FX


I'm relieved to have made it this far with my sanity in check. I did do a few cheapies yesterday to get it out of my system. Seeing bfn when you know you should is easier to handle. Any bfn past 9dpo always sends me into basket case mode...lol...

Here's to hoping we planted some seeds this cycle. :)


----------



## Nixnax

Same here, as soon a red comes its game over. I only spot right at the end. 

All of the shops and supermarkets local to me only sell blue dye tests, so I just use ICs. If I ever get a nice line on one of them Ill go for clear blue digi. 

When is your AF due FTale? Theres something almost satisfying in seeing BFN at the right time isnt there ha ha. This is enough to make the sanest of people a little crazy

I keep going to the loo to check for AF. 3 times in the last hour Ive done it, and Ive been able to pee every time


----------



## hopefulone17

I hope AF stays away for the both of you! and you get your BFP.

I truthfully have no clue what to think. Last night I started cramping not quite as much as i would if AF were about to show but definitely noticeable. I'm not due AF until tuesday so this would be really early. and with me being on progesterone for 3 more days i wouldn't think its trying to sneak in early. so i really don't know what to think of these cramps also last night when i went to the restroom i noticed a glob of pink i mean no red in it at all, in the toilet and thats the only time i've seen it :shrug:

Here's hoping for BFP's for all of us! :dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Hopeful, this signs all sound promising. Hopefully you have a little bean burrowing in for the next 9 months. I have everything crossed for you. 

No AF as yet, I have been having mild cramps today, more dull aches than cramps in my uterus and lower back. I dont get pre AF cramps, but everything about this cycle is different so who knows. I did sneak a test in today and BFN again. I think I ovulated later, if that is the case then AF may not come today and I may have a longer cycle. 

I have been taking the following vitamins this month:

EPO pre O and cod liver oil post O
Vitamin C
My usual multi-vitamins 
Folic acid

These could have made a difference somehow


----------



## hopefulone17

I hope the witch stays away! 

I forgot to mention last night when i started cramping i started to get discouraged but then implantation crossed my mind and i got the biggest smile on my face that i couldn't wipe off so i was just looking goofy trying to sleep HAHA. but i never do that and it was almost as if my body just knew it was a good thing. :shrug:


----------



## hopefulone17

NixNax those vitamins could have made a difference!


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> I hope the witch stays away!
> 
> I forgot to mention last night when i started cramping i started to get discouraged but then implantation crossed my mind and i got the biggest smile on my face that i couldn't wipe off so i was just looking goofy trying to sleep HAHA. but i never do that and it was almost as if my body just knew it was a good thing. :shrug:

This sounds very much like implantation. Ah Im so excited for you


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> NixNax those vitamins could have made a difference!

I just googled it. Vitamin c could lengthen it. Im taking it because everyone around me is catching colds and I catch anything going. Ive managed to avoid the dreaded cold from my OH and work colleagues so far. Now it has added benefits ha ha


----------



## hopefulone17

well that may help you determine your LP if nothing happens this month!


----------



## hopefulone17

new development i am currently 15 minutes into a dizzy spell i haven't passed out or anything but i feel like the room is spinning and i can't get it to stop


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> new development i am currently 15 minutes into a dizzy spell i haven't passed out or anything but i feel like the room is spinning and i can't get it to stop

Ah your symptoms are so exciting. Im going to be going crazy when you have your weekend break haha.

If we dont hear from you, good Iuck and I look forward to good news on Monday.


----------



## hopefulone17

haha i tend not to get on here much on the weekends ususally because i'm too busy.im wondering if this dizziness is just coincidence or if it means i really did implant last night


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Same here, as soon a red comes itÂs game over. I only spot right at the end.
> 
> All of the shops and supermarkets local to me only sell blue dye tests, so I just use ICs. If I ever get a nice line on one of them IÂll go for clear blue digi.
> 
> When is your AF due FTale? ThereÂs something almost satisfying in seeing BFN at the right time isnÂt there ha ha. This is enough to make the sanest of people a little crazy
> 
> I keep going to the loo to check for AF. 3 times in the last hour IÂve done it, and IÂve been able to pee every time

Isn't it crazy how we just pee on demand...LOL...Oh, I hope it doesn't show for you. Every time I look at a pad I cringe...:wacko:

AF is due for me Nov 4 according to FF which seems bout right


Hopeful: The dizziness the cramping..you must be going out of your mind wanting to know already. This weekend needs to swamp you in other things to tww maddness. Last weekend for October!! Went by too fast. 

Wishing on a pumpkin patch...gotta have our lil pumpkins in there.. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulone17

i have a lot to do this weekend so i will be plenty busy! Hope you all have things to keep you distracted as well!


----------



## Nixnax

Well AF has not made an arrival as yet. Im working 7am to 7pm this weekend and I over slept this morning so I didnt get the chance to test. Its probably a good thing. 

Ah a pumpkin patch. Thats a cute saying.

FTale, ah you must be going crazy. 

Hopeful, keep yourself nice and busy

My OH and I ended having a blazing arguement last night. He is officially in the darkest of dog houses.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Well AF has not made an arrival as yet. Im working 7am to 7pm this weekend and I over slept this morning so I didnÂt get the chance to test. ItÂs probably a good thing.
> 
> Ah a pumpkin patch. ThatÂs a cute saying.
> 
> FTale, ah you must be going crazy.
> 
> Hopeful, keep yourself nice and busy
> 
> My OH and I ended having a blazing arguement last night. He is officially in the darkest of dog houses.

I hope you have a good work day. FX you dh doesn't stay in the doghouse for long...lol..
Let us know when you do test :af:


----------



## FTale

I will try not to test today. My rhr dropped by 5 numbers but it still higher than normal and the day has hardly begun as I'm still in bed...hehehe
My temp on the other hand went up again. With charting it either drops 8dpo or 9dpo so I'm not out of the woods yet. :coffee:

But uh yeah trying to not go crazy. I have no symptoms to get excited over except my rhr being higher. Aside from that my body feels pre af.

Going to throw myself into cleaning today as the weather seems to be killing our weekend plans.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend


----------



## Nixnax

Ha well he put himself in there, hes gonna have to get himself out somehow. Ha ha

Ah I didnt think to look at rhr. Mine is all over the place most of the time so not sure I could go by that. Mine about 85bpm at the minute, which is not uncommon. I should check my seeping rhr as that will probably be better? Not sure. 

A good cleaning spree, clears the mind and keeps idle hands busy. I wish I was still in bed.

Well because my longest cycle is 28 days Im going to try and hold off all testing until Monday morning. If AF doesnt show. I have been trying my hardest not to symptom spot, but today I feel a little queasy and have a vile taste in my mouth. No sore bbs or anything like that. The odd twinge in my uterus but thats it.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Ha well he put himself in there, heÂs gonna have to get himself out somehow. Ha ha
> 
> Ah I didnÂt think to look at rhr. Mine is all over the place most of the time so not sure I could go by that. Mine about 85bpm at the minute, which is not uncommon. I should check my seeping rhr as that will probably be better? Not sure.
> 
> A good cleaning spree, clears the mind and keeps idle hands busy. I wish I was still in bed.
> 
> Well because my longest cycle is 28 days IÂm going to try and hold off all testing until Monday morning. If AF doesnÂt show. I have been trying my hardest not to symptom spot, but today I feel a little queasy and have a vile taste in my mouth. No sore bbs or anything like that. The odd twinge in my uterus but thatÂs it.

You are right about rhr when sleeping. Mine has been crazy high but I've been under warm blankets too :blush: 

Your longest cycle is 28 days, do you have a lp defect? I use to at 10 to 11 dpo I'd be getting my period after Oing between cd16 and cd18. 

I think a vile taste in your mouth is a very promising sign. :happydance: Not to be happy that you are tasting bad stuff but oh what we will go through for a bfp...lol


----------



## Nixnax

Ive been taking my Apple Watch off for the last 3 nights so cant check. Will wear it tonight though and compare it to 4 nights ago tomorrow. 

I have been wondering that. Ive been scrutising my FF today and have had the following:

28 day cycle (first month off BC)
25 day cycle with ov on cd13 and 12 day LP 
25 day cycle with ov on cd13 and 12 day LP

THIS MONTH:
Im on CD27 and ovd on CD15. I have been taking vitamin c and EPO. Ive read that vit c can lengthen your LP. But I ovd 2 days later so being 2 days late isnt surprising. I would fully expect AF to arrive tomorrow. 

Im going to temp next cycle if this isnt the one, because I currently go by opks and stabbing ov pain. I could be a little out. 

This ttc game is like a murder mystery game sometimes, we have to play detective


----------



## EllenEmily

12dpo and af due in 3 days, feeling normal atm, boobs slightly tender but probally is due to af coming.. don't wanna get hopes up, I'll test it I get to being a day late


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ellenemily I hope the witch doesnt make a Halloween appearance for you


----------



## FTale

Nix: Did you stop EPO before ovulation? I did as I was under the impression it could cause uterine cramping. 

25 to 26 is my normal lol when not on Clomid. I still get a 14 lp but O early at cd11 or 12 with 9 being the earliest. 

Ellen:FX you don't get AF what brand of test will you use?


----------



## Nixnax

Yeah I stopped taking EPO the day I had ovulation pain (cd15) and. I work strange shifts and have different wake up times so Im not sure that my temping will be accurate when I do it this month. Do you temp FTale?


----------



## EllenEmily

FTale: I bought 40 cheap ones from amazon so I'll use one of those xx


----------



## EllenEmily

Actually now I think about it, one of the only other strange thing I've noticed and not in other cycles is that a few times I've had a sharp pain down below( feels like uterus area) that sends me to the floor , it's happened too when I've got up in a certain way or been sitting down and reached up above my head. It might be completely unrelated though


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Yeah I stopped taking EPO the day I had ovulation pain (cd15) and. I work strange shifts and have different wake up times so Im not sure that my temping will be accurate when I do it this month. Do you temp FTale?

Yes, I temp but my temp and progesterone level don't match really. I had a test done at 3 or 4dpo and it was 32 but my temp hadn't spiked at all.


----------



## FTale

Ellen: That pain I've heard lots of woman complain of after a bfp. I can't wait for you to test.:happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

Ooooo Ellen that sounds very positive.


----------



## Nixnax

Im getting some serious AF type cramping. I normally only get this after AF has arrived


----------



## Nixnax

I think I have a BFP today. Its soooo faint though. Going to test tomorrow morning. Not getting carried away


----------



## FTale

Nix: Saw your pic in the October thread. FX it gets darker. Its :happydance:a good line.


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nix: Saw your pic in the October thread. FX it gets darker. Its :happydance:a good line.

Gah it looks BFN this morning with FMU. Going to nip out at lunch and try and get a frer. Not many places sell them here. 

AF could arrive today if my cycle is 28 days. Stay away witch, stay away


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Nix: Saw your pic in the October thread. FX it gets darker. Its :happydance:a good line.
> 
> Gah it looks BFN this morning with FMU. Going to nip out at lunch and try and get a frer. Not many places sell them here.
> 
> AF could arrive today if my cycle is 28 days. Stay away witch, stay awayClick to expand...

Hmmm...cheapies fluctuate with color. Hope an free gives you a clear line. :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Nix: Saw your pic in the October thread. FX it gets darker. Its :happydance:a good line.
> 
> Gah it looks BFN this morning with FMU. Going to nip out at lunch and try and get a frer. Not many places sell them here.
> 
> AF could arrive today if my cycle is 28 days. Stay away witch, stay awayClick to expand...
> 
> Hmmm...cheapies fluctuate with color. Hope an free gives you a clear line. :hugs:Click to expand...

Im not so sure now. I just visited the bathroom and had a huge mucusy brown glob come out. Not my normal bright red AF sign :cry:

Im 13DPO today, if this is AF Ill be full flow in a few hours. 

I think that IC was playing tricks on me :cry:


----------



## EllenEmily

Same I'll let you know! I hope I am
I always feel really silly when I've got myself all worked up thinking I am then it sa negative, makes me feel like I'm sending myself insane &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Nixnax

EllenEmily said:


> Same I'll let you know! I hope I am
> I always feel really silly when I've got myself all worked up thinking I am then it sa negative, makes me feel like I'm sending myself insane &#65533;&#65533;

 Its rubbish isnt it. That line is definitely on that test. So this is either a chemical or some sort of late implantation. I had cramps at 12DPO which I never usually get. 

Im sat here sulking at the moment as it feels more and more AF like as the day progresses


----------



## FTale

Nix: I'm sorry. I wish she would stay away for all of us. I did see that line though. Unless it turns into a full flow let's keep hoping for a bfp. Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

It&#8217;s definitely over for this month. AF is in full force and heavier than ever :cry: 

Practising starts again in 3/4 days. 

I&#8217;m still stalking you lovely ladies though :laugh:


----------



## FTale

Nix: I'm sorry sweetheart. I'll stalk you in November thread :winkwink: I don't want to have to move on to November after 14 depressing cycles buuuutt I'm not so sold on a bfp this cycle. Just gotta keep trying for our rainbows. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nix: I'm sorry sweetheart. I'll stalk you in November thread :winkwink: I don't want to have to move on to November after 14 depressing cycles buuuutt I'm not so sold on a bfp this cycle. Just gotta keep trying for our rainbows. :hugs: :dust:

14 cycles? Ah I really hope its your time very soon. Got everything crossed for you.

This was only cycle #3 for me, so Im still a newbie. Im chasing after #4 as it would be 2 amazing birthday presents


----------



## FTale

Nix: Thank you.

Oh, wow, 4#?? Oh I wish I had that many kiddos but have always had problems being preggy so just have my one and I'm very grateful for her. 

I really hope you add number 4# to your happy brewd really soon. The excitement, girl I'd have 10 if things went the way I had planned..LOL. But hey my one is enough for now. And my cat lets me know how much more trickery I'll be in for with another kiddo about. I'll be chasing dd, cat and a baby...hahaha


----------



## FTale

Alright so I have been playing around with my wondfo pee sticks. I think half my batch is crap. I tested with one earlier and didn't see a thing. So the next two I grab have lines on them before I even use them. Like they have imprints where the lines go, then when you dip them I swear I can see where the lines go still even though they are not full of color like control line. If I hadn't looked before dipping, I'd be getting all happy thinking its the start of a line. I wish they were but what are the odds. Its ok if you ladies can't see any lines its ok. I can see them too good..lol I just wanted to share.

Unused test: first, then dipped tests second. Tests are not edited, my cell cam just sucks. Crazy but I'll keep testing tomorrow and then 11dpo. If no true bfp, then I'll stop testing on progesteron on 12dpo.
 



Attached Files:







preevap.jpg
File size: 4.3 KB
Views: 7









evaps.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha no I don&#8217;t have any kiddies, sorry I was talking cycle numbers :) I wish I had some kiddies. 

Oh FTale that is incredibly frustrating. It&#8217;s a good job you checked them first. Definitely a bad batch.


----------



## FTale

Nix: I had to trash those tests. Too tempting to keep staring at them. 

How are you doing today?

Hopeful: FX for a good bfp today. :hugs:


----------



## EllenEmily

14dpo,af due tomorrow, tested with FMU this morning and a definite negative :(


----------



## Nixnax

FTale- good plan on throwing these tests away. They were trick tests for Halloween surely.

Ellen - I have my FX for you

Hopeful- I very excited to hear how you are doing


----------



## FTale

Ellen: Sorry :hugs: I'm in the same boat. 10dpo bfn is like getting AF for me. I've promised myself not to start chugging hard cider and downing cheap donuts. Just gotta push on. Keeping my fx though.

Nix: I'm a two to 3 dayer with AF. I hope when it comes it stays quick because we are suppose to go on a belated bday celebration for my friend next week. Do not want to be on the rag..:nope:

Hopeful: :hugs: hope you tested bfp either way, sending you well wishes


----------



## hopefulone17

well ladies it sounds like you all had a busy weekend! 
NixNax: so sorry that the line tricked you
Ftale: Hope things are going well for you 
As for me: I will post a picture of it in the next comment but i tested this morning (1-2 days before AF) and got a bfn although by the end of me looking at it I had convinced myself it had a line :( and of course right after testing I started cramping although it is a much lower cramp than normal... i was so sure this was our cycle.


----------



## hopefulone17

this mornings test
 



Attached Files:







g.jpg
File size: 58.6 KB
Views: 22


----------



## FTale

Hopeful: :hugs: I am no good a judging lines on frer unless they are dark enough to see not squinting. I'm so sorry HUGS. I tested bfn on every test I had in the house this morning. Just not pregnant this cycle. 
I pray our rainbow babies find us soon.


----------



## hopefulone17

i'm at 12 or 13 dpo today so if i were i would assume the line should be pretty noticeable to i'm not sure i'll test anymore unless AF doesn't show for a few days.


----------



## hopefulone17

better pictures of the same test
 



Attached Files:







g3.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 14









g2.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> better pictures of the same test

I'm sorry. Its torture looking at FRER anymore. I can't see anything but I've seen tests that ppl swear were positive irl for FRER. And they weren't lying.

Have you tried another brand? FX AF stays away


----------



## hopefulone17

the only other thing i have is a CB digital and its not as sensitive so i don't want to test with it just yet.


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> the only other thing i have is a CB digital and its not as sensitive so i don't want to test with it just yet.

Agreed the digitals are picky pee eaters. Have to have a decent on a test before using them.

Have you ever used a weeks estimator? I have never bought one before. If I ever get preggy, I'm going to get one asap. :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulone17

I think i have the CB with weeks estimator but still afraid to use


----------



## Nixnax

FTale- my AFs are usually 3 days, 4 days max. 

Hopeful- I dont see anything yet, but youre by no means out yet. Yeh the digis are for special occasions.

Day 2 of AF here and throwing chocolate down my throat faster than I can buy it. Been feeling really blue and just utter pants. Last day of the week in work tomorrow, then I can hit the gym tomorrow. Always makes me feel better. Its so cold here today, the temperature dropped, Ive had to cave and my heating on the first time since March.


----------



## hopefulone17

AF not here today. If i haven't started by tomorrow morning i will retest


----------



## hopefulone17

how is everyone else doing? 
I feel like i am going to bust trying to wait for tomorrow to get here


----------



## Nixnax

Hey hopeful. Yay to The witch not arriving on Halloween. Thats fab. Hoping she keeps her distance from you. 

Im on my 3rd and final day of AF. Today I started EPO and tomorrow I will start temping. Then its back to practicing in preparation for OV. Practice makes perfect right?!


----------



## hopefulone17

no better way to accomplish your goal than to practice! 
I don't really feel like she's coming no symptoms. No tender breasts which i usually have my face really isnt even breaking out. no cramps, we shall see. I could wake up tomorrow with all of that in full swing but for now will enjoy that its not here.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Hey hopeful. Yay to The witch not arriving on Halloween. Thats fab. Hoping she keeps her distance from you.
> 
> Im on my 3rd and final day of AF. Today I started EPO and tomorrow I will start temping. Then its back to practicing in preparation for OV. Practice makes perfect right?!

I'm so jealous. Wish I was on my 3rd day. I have to wait to Friday for CD 1 lol ..yes practice makes perfect!! Heheh 

Hopeful: I pray she doesn't come ..get us a bfp in here.:happydance:


----------



## hopefulone17

I'm trying my hardest to get one in here for us! i'll keep you all updated


----------



## hopefulone17

I feel like something is catching my eye on this one but I think its just my brain.
 



Attached Files:







486C6A78-484F-41C7-87B9-CF9A1DD7DEAD.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## FTale

Hopeful: I see what you are looking at. I can't make out any color though. Darn it. Lets hope its the start of a good line though.:dust:


----------



## hopefulone17

well the good news is no AF today. The bad news is I didn't test and now I think i've talked myself out of testing unless she doesn't show up for a bit! I thought i had started cramping a bit ago but i think it was just in my head as its gone now. IF AF isn't here by noon ish i'll consider it a day late as I always start before lunch


----------



## Nixnax

I kind of see something. AF not arriving is good, looking forward to seeing more tests. 

AF is officially gone, 1 of 2 gym classes today done. Forgot to temp this morning. Starting tomorrow


----------



## hopefulone17

I hope temping gives you more insight to help you get that BFP! 
this part of the waiting is not fun i would much rather just know either way


----------



## hopefulone17

well I do believe AF is here. I don't have a full flow yet but its on its way. and these cramps are the worst I've ever had. I'm actually pretty crushed. I was positive this was our month. I think at this point we are taking a break for the holidays because I cant spend another year stressing about it so i may or may not be back on here for a while. I might check in on everyone else some!


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> well I do believe AF is here. I don't have a full flow yet but its on its way. and these cramps are the worst I've ever had. I'm actually pretty crushed. I was positive this was our month. I think at this point we are taking a break for the holidays because I cant spend another year stressing about it so i may or may not be back on here for a while. I might check in on everyone else some!

Awwww hopeful Im so sorry AF got you :hugs: its been a cruel month for us both, I know exactly how you feel. 

This month Im taking the same approach as last month, no symptom spotting.


----------



## hopefulone17

it has been a hard month! Here's hoping the holidays bring us our miracles!


----------



## FTale

Hopeful: I'm sorry the witch showed. I understand needing a break. But we will miss you.

My temp floored itself today and my head hurts very badly so she is at my doorstep like clockwork.

I will get to seriously try again...gosh in Late December or early January with the help of meds and possibly an RE. So I will be on break seeing as I haven't been able to O on my on in wow..hmm...2 years? Yup. My body needs a medicine break.

I'll still be going at it naturally just no opks or meds. I can't keep the thermometer out of my mouth though :blush::haha:


----------



## hopefulone17

Knowing me i will probably check in often but the only thing i am going to do is BD when we feel like it. maybe with less stress things will workout on their own if it doesn't happen by new year i may call and see an RE


----------



## Nixnax

This sucks that we didn&#8217;t our BFP&#8217;s.

Minus the temping, I&#8217;m doing that to find out my true ovulation And LP, other than that, we are taking it easy this month. I&#8217;m still spotting after AF which isn&#8217;t normal for me, but then nothing this cycle has been normal! 

Hope to see you all in two weeks or so xx


----------



## hopefulone17

I don't feel normal at all. AF is almost over so basically lasted a day. which isn't abnormal but it was lighter than normal. right before AF the smell of my laundry gagged me, anytime i would cough I would gag. I was super sensitive to every smell. and I still feel that way and my stomach is super sensitive right now. This is not normal for AF so i'm wondering if this was just a withdrawal bleed from the progesterone, but do you cramp with that? and also think I would have had a BFP at least by the time AF was due if that were the case


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> I don't feel normal at all. AF is almost over so basically lasted a day. which isn't abnormal but it was lighter than normal. right before AF the smell of my laundry gagged me, anytime i would cough I would gag. I was super sensitive to every smell. and I still feel that way and my stomach is super sensitive right now. This is not normal for AF so i'm wondering if this was just a withdrawal bleed from the progesterone, but do you cramp with that? and also think I would have had a BFP at least by the time AF was due if that were the case

I'm sorry. :hugs:

I wonder if your lining was like mine is right now. 4.5 and I don't expect a very heavy or lengthy cycle at all. I'm hoping acupuncture increases it over the next two cycles. And we get that bfp before I hit 41 in Feb. Man time passes fast.

I wish my flo would start already though. Giving me monster head/nechackes.


----------



## Nixnax

Sorry to see that AF got you FTale. Hooping we all get our BFPs soon


----------



## hopefulone17

man this last cycle seemed to be rough for all of us. While we are actively trying we are obviously still going to BD so here's hoping we are one of those couples that conceives when we take a break.


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> man this last cycle seemed to be rough for all of us. While we are actively trying we are obviously still going to BD so here's hoping we are one of those couples that conceives when we take a break.

I hear ya. This will be our last active month before having a break I think. Although it wont really be break, I just wont talk about my cycles and BD at the right time and stress my OH a lot less


----------



## Nixnax

2-4 days until ovulation. Time to starting practicing for real


----------



## hopefulone17

I've not looked at my tracker but my best guess is next week is my fertile week


----------



## hopefulone17

I also meant to mention. I have been consistently nauseous for a week and a half now. I had AF and a BFN the day before so I think my body is just playing some cruel tricks on me.


----------



## Nixnax

Well done for not looking at your tracker. 

Im temping this month and my first 3 temps are way higher than my last 4. This is because of my shift work. Im going to discard the first 3 I think and just set an alarm for 6am everyday so I can temp them go back to sleep.


----------



## hopefulone17

that was always my frustration with temping, i never got up at the same time.


----------



## Nixnax

Ive been in bed all day today. We went to a gig last night and had a bit too much to drink. Ive never felt this ill after. Ive been being sick all day. Ovulation due today or tomorrow. Im starting to get a dull ache in my left ovary today, so Im sure itll be tonight/early morning


----------



## hopefulone17

I don't really know where i am in my cycle but based on previous cycles this should be my fertile week.


----------



## Nixnax

Youve done very well not to test again yet (seen your other thread). 

I think I am 2DPO today. We didnt get as much BDing in as I would have liked, but its better than none


----------



## hopefulone17

I figured if there was a chance then I would end up getting a positive when i test for this month anyway and then would just get a nice surprise if i am further along.I am trying to be really relaxed this cycle


----------



## Nixnax

Im being relaxed. I not going looking for symptoms are anything. Temping is also hard work, so will probably stop that after this month for a while


----------



## FTale

Hi ladies

back after a much needed getaway with the fam.

We are on break so just hanging out. Not sure if we will even get busy around O time. Don't want me getting all pyscho and testing every day..lol Also enjoying calming no strings attached bding. 

Hope you ladies get some surprise bfps!!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey FTale, I have to agree. BDing before ovulation week is so much nicer, no pressure. Its definitely my favourite time of the month


----------



## hopefulone17

Just looked at my Ovia app for the first time all month and what do you know my fertility score was a 10 today!


----------



## Nixnax

Is that high? I don&#8217;t use that app. I use Flo and FF. if it is high, have a good evening. He he


----------



## hopefulone17

yes thats the highest on this app!


----------



## Nixnax

Oooo have fun tonight, chase that egg.

Ive been cramping all day today, and yesterday. Every month its different. Im just trying to put it to the back of my mind and ignore it


----------



## Ailuj96

Hi guys! I'm new but just read this whole thread haha. This is only mine and DH third month TTC. I'm the worst at reading into every symptom I have. I'm currently 8dpo and feeling normal other then sore breasts and a bit of a heavy feeling in the uterus area. I had a little dizzy spell this morning. And cm is pretty non existent at this point. Last month my AF was 4 days late, got totally excited but turned out to be for nothing, so I'm trying not to get hopes up to much this month!


----------



## FTale

Ailuj96 said:


> Hi guys! I'm new but just read this whole thread haha. This is only mine and DH third month TTC. I'm the worst at reading into every symptom I have. I'm currently 8dpo and feeling normal other then sore breasts and a bit of a heavy feeling in the uterus area. I had a little dizzy spell this morning. And cm is pretty non existent at this point. Last month my AF was 4 days late, got totally excited but turned out to be for nothing, so I'm trying not to get hopes up to much this month!

FX you are late again but with a bfp this cycle!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nixnax

Welcome alihuj, fingers crossed your late for a good reason this month.

I was cramping something chronic yesterday. It seems to have calmed down today. Which Im pleased about, it was very uncomfortable.


----------



## Ailuj96

Today I have a slight cramping in the left side and woke up with a plugged nose. I'm hoping thats a good sign and not just the start of a cold. I'm going to try and hold off on testing till late AF if I can haha. I'm pretty week though.


----------



## hopefulone17

Welcome Ailuj96! Hope you get your BFP this month!

Don't worry ladies we got the BD taken care of ;)
I do have a question though, I've never had EWCM like ever, I THINK I had it yesterday, is EWCM a sign you are currently Ovulating or more of a sign you are about to?


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> Welcome Ailuj96! Hope you get your BFP this month!
> 
> Don't worry ladies we got the BD taken care of ;)
> I do have a question though, I've never had EWCM like ever, I THINK I had it yesterday, is EWCM a sign you are currently Ovulating or more of a sign you are about to?

Depend on how many days its been going on. I get ewcm for two days prior to O and on O and a day or two after then it goes creamy.

I'm glad you have been covering you bases. If you temp, wait for a spike in temp and steady temps above you coverline before quitting bding. :dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Ive never EWCM either. Ive taken EPO for the 2 cycles as well and thats had no effect. So I cant help on that one


----------



## hopefulone17

I don't temp so we will just hope we've covered it!


----------



## Nixnax

7DPO today and no symptoms. Its so much easier when you dont symptom spot. I just feel like me and its nice. Im not driving myself insane


----------



## FTale

nixnax: Good for you. I'm not sure if I'm symptom spotting or not. I feel like this cycle is like any other one...lol. It will be a hindsight kind of thing if I get a bfp.

I am getting anxious though. At 4dpo its too early to test and I also don't plan on testing till I feel I would get an obvious second line. 

Ugh. This wait is going by slow :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Ive decided that Im not going to test either. FF says AF is due Friday, thats CD27. Last month it came on CD29. Im flying to Venice on CD28. I will be stopping temping on Friday even if AF doesnt arrive as Ill be in holiday mode. Hope she doesnt arrive during our romantic weekend away


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Ive decided that Im not going to test either. FF says AF is due Friday, thats CD27. Last month it came on CD29. Im flying to Venice on CD28. I will be stopping temping on Friday even if AF doesnt arrive as Ill be in holiday mode. Hope she doesnt arrive during our romantic weekend away

Oh man!!! She had better not arrive on your trip. FX hard you wake up to a bfp that Friday!!


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies. 

FTale, I would love for her not to arrive. Im 9DPO today and Ive woken up starving hungry and shattered. Its 10:30am and Ive only just dragged my backside out of bed. My nipples have also come alive. They were stinging with the just bed covers on them last night.

My temp slightly dropped yesterday but rose a little again today. Its getting hard not to test


----------



## FTale

Nixnax:Don't do it. If you start now and get a bfn cause its so early, you will test a million times until bfp or AF. Keep the hope alive with no early testing. I think testing at 12dpo is fine. But anything before that is just going to drive you squinting mad.

I have even decided to put away my thermometer after this morning's temp. I can't take it anymore. AF or BFP. I'll wait and see for the first time ever. It is going to be crazy hard once I'm at 10 but if I'm not preggy I'd rather see AF than tons of bfns.

:dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Thats a lovely rise on your chart. Ok lets hold out and be strong. No testing/temping (im still temping until Friday) until day AF due. We got this.

BFNs are heartbreaking and turn us into obsessive monsters ha ha


----------



## FTale

Right? I've spent so much on hpts. I mean $$$$$. If my husband really new, he'd take my cards away from me. :haha:

I've thought, I'll just buy tests so I can test on AF day. I won't touch any of them until its time. :wacko: Nope. I know I'll use them if they are super sensitive.

I have a few wondfos, a $tree, and some off brand horrid tests. So no need to buy more. Just wait til the 28th to test. 

I really hope you have fun in Venice. I just returned from a Venice type vacation in Las Vegas...lol. not the real thing but I got the impression it was as close as they could get.

Will it be warm there?


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha. I bought 30 ICs a few months ago and have about 7 left. I havent looked, if I look Ill pee. 

I really want to go to Vegas. Thats definitely on my bucket list. Im in the UK so its a good trek to get there. 

Its only a few degrees warmer than the UK in Venice, but its not raining. Its a really miserable rainy day here. I wont need a scarf and hat, but a coat/jacket is a must. Will just be good to get away.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Ha ha. I bought 30 ICs a few months ago and have about 7 left. I havenÂt looked, if I look IÂll pee.
> 
> I really want to go to Vegas. ThatÂs definitely on my bucket list. IÂm in the UK so itÂs a good trek to get there.
> 
> ItÂs only a few degrees warmer than the UK in Venice, but itÂs not raining. ItÂs a really miserable rainy day here. I wonÂt need a scarf and hat, but a coat/jacket is a must. Will just be good to get away.

Well, in my opinion, you aren't missing much. Just tons of walking..LOL..unless you like to waste tons of money at slot machines and see nudey dancers..

Eh, to each his own. I did like the Wax Museum though. It was pretty cool.


----------



## hopefulone17

a little behind here. But i am enjoying not symptom spotting. my days have been a little less stressful because of it!


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> a little behind here. But i am enjoying not symptom spotting. my days have been a little less stressful because of it!

Totally understood :winkwink:


----------



## Nixnax

Ive not done a wax museum, would love to go to one. 

Hey hopeful, good to see you.


----------



## Nixnax

Oh man I caved and tested. I know I know! This evening Ive started having a sore throat and feel a bit sick in my stomach. BUT I see a line. Ive put it in the test gallery. Its extremey faint. Im going to have to test again tomorrow. 

I had a line last month that turned into AF. Hoping this one doesnt do the same. Im really not getting over excited, as I know anything can happen. I am only 9DPO after all.


----------



## FTale

nixnax: No biggie. I've always caved...:haha: 
Its early but the bottom test looks like it might be the start of some thing. I could kinda see some thing on the top one but my laptop is so finicky when it comes to pics. FX you chime in with a bfp tomorrow!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nixnax

Thank you. Really trying not to get excited. 

I cant sleep and its driving me nuts. Its almost midnight here, its past my bedtime. Damn my POAS addiction ha ha


----------



## hopefulone17

NixNax I just looked and i am sure I can see something. I wouldn't give up hope just yet its still very early and it could be that it was more concentrated on that one test than others.


----------



## Nixnax

Hopeful: I did a FRER today at lunch. That was also negative. I have officially given up testing early. No more testing unless AF is late


----------



## FTale

Nixnax: Sorry about the FRER. Did you post a pic? I hadn't looked just yet


----------



## Nixnax

I just posted it. This site turns the pic around lol


----------



## FTale

Ok, just looked. I can't see a second line but you are early for an frer. They aren't as sensitive as they use to be.


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Ok, just looked. I can't see a second line but you are early for an frer. They aren't as sensitive as they use to be.

Ill take my last remaining test to Venice with me and that is it. No more early treating and no more ICs. Its way early as you say. I plan on drinking this weekend so I need to know either way ha ha


----------



## Nixnax

Well it turns out it was the early detection test I fought today. It doesnt state what they detect. What a fool ha ha


----------



## Nixnax

This isnt symptom spotting, this is symptom knowing. Today Ive woken up with a real hungover feeling. I have a headache, stuffy nose and (tmi alert) constipation. 

I had constipation for 3 months after BCP but it went as my hormones finally levelled out. Yesterday and today it seems it wants to hang around again. 

Really hope Im not getting sick before my trip. Had a tiny temp rise again today


----------



## FTale

Oops Nixnax, I responded to your post but in my sleepiness sent a report out instead. Hopefully they don't take it down. I'm sorry. I was just wishing you preggers instead of just sick.:hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Totally with you nixnax... I feel like I am symptom KNOWING not spotting :dohh:
Nausea is something I just do not get... like never... but in this tww I've had 4 (i think) bouts of nausea, 3 times followed by sickness...

With both DS and DD I found out at 3 weeks (I assumed I was 5 both times but got set back 2 weeks at the scan!) This is soo frustrating :dohh:


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy: Sounds major frustrating. I wish I new from symptoms. I never got naseua with any of my pregnancies. I hope despite the tests you two prove preggers:hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks FTale <3 I hope so too!


----------



## Nixnax

FTale: that&#8217;s hilarious, reporting me :haha:

I had non last month and this month I just feel off. I could very well be coming down with something, it is that time of year. I only want to come down with a bout of pregnancy though :haha:


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> FTale: thats hilarious, reporting me :haha:
> 
> I had non last month and this month I just feel off. I could very well be coming down with something, it is that time of year. I only want to come down with a bout of pregnancy though :haha:

I was flipping half awake on my cell fat fingering everything...so sorry :blush:

HAHHAH...I want to come down with pregnancy too...heck we ALL do. Guess I'd better get my butt out of bed and do some grocery shopping. So cold out but need stuff to put in mouth....:haha:

Catch you later!


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha ha have a good day


----------



## hopefulone17

Nixnax I hope you've got the pregnancy sickness and not real sickness!


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha wouldnt that be amazing. Especially if we all caught the pregnancy bug. I swear there is something in the water where I live, there are pregnant women EVERYWHERE!

Im feeling very crampy this afternoon. Cycles range from 25 to 28 day. LP is usually 12 days. Its CD25 today. Ugh I hate the last 2 days.... the days feel so much longer


----------



## FTale

:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Temp drop today. Its looking like Ill be out very shortly. Oh well cocktails in Venice and practice for an xmas bfp


----------



## mrsmummy2

Mine dropped too nixnax.. :dohh:


----------



## Nixnax

Booooo fingers crossed well get them soon hugs


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hope so! :hugs:


----------



## FTale

:cry: Sorry for the temp drop ladies. Mine is still up there but no bfp. 


I can't tell if anything is really brewing or not. My left nip starting burning in the shower tonight out of no where.

But I think the acupuncture earlier this month really put my hormones and temp right. So I'm just getting back to normal. It feels good cept for I feel like I'm getting a cold.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Slight rise for me today but bfn. Just gonna wait it out for the witch to show now


----------



## Nixnax

Sounding good FTale, I have my fingers crossed for your BFP this month.

Mrsmummy: mine dropped again today. Still about the coverline. I feel like AF is coming. Shes usually just arrives with no warning but I feel crampy and achy. I had some brown/pink cm last night. 

Well if AF arrives today then I really do have a 12 day LP. Not sure if Ill temp again next month. I think it makes me worse with symptom spotting etc


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hope if she does show she will show soon so you can move onto the next cycle.

If not this may be the start of a bfp <3


----------



## Nixnax

I dont hold out much hope.

Exciting that you had a temp rise today mrsmummy


----------



## Nixnax

AF just arrived. Oh well. At least I can have real fun and enjoy some drinks in Venice this weekend


----------



## mrsmummy2

Have a great time in Venice Nixnax <3


----------



## FTale

Sorry Nix:cry:
Have some drinks for me too. Though by tomorrow I might be drinking with you. My temp is preparing for a swan dive to meet AF. Typical. There is one last hard apple cider in the fridge with my name on it.

I recently got the news that an online friend lost her little man just days before giving birth to him. Tore me up. I lost my first at around 5 months to ic. Crushes you but the pain has eased a bit after so many years. Well I'm now reminded of the fragile miracle pregnancy and child birth is...a gift not to be taken so lightly but treasured every step of the way no matter what happens. Cause anything can happen.


----------



## Nixnax

Thank you ladies. Many drinks will be had. Ill have some cocktails for all of you. 

Omg FTale, cider is my favourite drink. Im from the West Country in England, where the best ciders are made 

Awwww thats so awful. So close to the due date. Youre poor friend. Its true, people are very lucky to have children and it is a gift. I had a MC when I was 24. I didnt know I was pregnant because I was on the pill at the time. I was 9 weeks ish. Its horrible


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Thank you ladies. Many drinks will be had. Ill have some cocktails for all of you.
> 
> Omg FTale, cider is my favourite drink. Im from the West Country in England, where the best ciders are made
> 
> Awwww thats so awful. So close to the due date. Youre poor friend. Its true, people are very lucky to have children and it is a gift. I had a MC when I was 24. I didnt know I was pregnant because I was on the pill at the time. I was 9 weeks ish. Its horrible

Cider rules!!! :thumbup:

I'm sorry about your mc. I hear of folks on the pill getting preggers. When was the last time you were on bc? I tried it once ,Depo, two years ago..ugh..hated the stuff.

I think I'll go grab some more cider for this weekend. It being Black Friday I will have to fight for it..lol. That's if my hubby will let me. I'm coming down with what with what I now believe to be a sinus infection. Was outside yesterday while hubby was blowing dust and leaves around...so much debris in the air. Doesnt take much.

Alright, gonna grab some tea and tune out for a spell.
You ladies rock, catch you in a while.


----------



## Nixnax

Ive been on BC from 14years old until July this year. So a long time. I dont miss it to be honest. I still have to tak a pill everyday. Ive replaced it with folic acid and vit B complex lol.

Cider does rule

Im tuning out for the weekend now. Enjoy your weekend all


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> IÂve been on BC from 14years old until July this year. So a long time. I donÂt miss it to be honest. I still have to tak a pill everyday. IÂve replaced it with folic acid and vit B complex lol.
> 
> Cider does rule
> 
> IÂm tuning out for the weekend now. Enjoy your weekend all

That is a very long time. As soon as you hormones get straight you are going to get a sticky bean!! FX

Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## hopefulone17

Nixnax sorry to hear AF got you!
How are things mrsmummy?
FTale... how are things with you?
As for me i am still about 5-6 days from AF and feeling like im getting sick Hoping its the pregnancy flu and not the real flu! I also had a pimple on my ear this weekend which is really abnormal


----------



## hopefulone17

Just to keep you all updated im about 4-5 days from AF i feel like i have a head cold. I'm really achey in lower abdomen, and the tops of my chest are sore and my nips will randomly feel like they're burning. so FX


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies. 

How are you doing hopeful? 

I had a fantastic weekend in Venice. So good that we managed to miss our flight home! Ended up coming home today! Epic fail. What was a cheap weekend away ended up costing a fortune. I loved every minute of it though. I can&#8217;t wait to go back one day.


----------



## hopefulone17

oh no NixNax! I'm glad you enjoyed it though
I still feel about the same. Rather crampy today. i guess we will see in the next few days


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> How are you doing hopeful?
> 
> I had a fantastic weekend in Venice. So good that we managed to miss our flight home! Ended up coming home today! Epic fail. What was a cheap weekend away ended up costing a fortune. I loved every minute of it though. I cant wait to go back one day.

That's what I'm talking about!!!! :happydance:

Happy you had fun!!


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> oh no NixNax! I'm glad you enjoyed it though
> I still feel about the same. Rather crampy today. i guess we will see in the next few days

FX I hope you got the baby flu too! :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulone17

I am about 2 days away from AF and I have some serious cramps going on which in most cases would be normal but i haven't really cramped a lot with AF just usually the morning it starts and its rather mild. so either AF is coming sooner (which would take me back to a 28 day cycle) OR my eggo is preggo. i know those aren't REALLY my only two options but im staying positive


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> I am about 2 days away from AF and I have some serious cramps going on which in most cases would be normal but i haven't really cramped a lot with AF just usually the morning it starts and its rather mild. so either AF is coming sooner (which would take me back to a 28 day cycle) OR my eggo is preggo. i know those aren't REALLY my only two options but im staying positive

I hope your eggo is preggo. :haha: Your symptoms sound way more promising than anything I felt.

Well, I'm 17dpo or cd3 light bleed and a faint bfp. Go figure. I'm still in shock. I posted in the November thread. Guess it should have been Dec but I'm in limbo now. A friend of mine told me to take some progesterone and test again. I did take it but haven't tested again. Don't have anymore frer. Maybe its all in my head and its really bfn.

What do you think?? Tweaked because it is faint
 



Attached Files:







17pdo.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## hopefulone17

I do see what you're talking about! however I will warn last month i got a line like that and wasn't prego. But I hope this is your BFP! I would test again tomorrow and see if it gets darker.

As for me: I'm trying to remain hopeful but logical at the same time. I had some super light spotting late last night and early this morning. I haven't seen anymore since but this is usually the build up to AF


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> I do see what you're talking about! however I will warn last month i got a line like that and wasn't prego. But I hope this is your BFP! I would test again tomorrow and see if it gets darker.
> 
> As for me: I'm trying to remain hopeful but logical at the same time. I hrad some super light spotting late last night and early this morning. I haven't seen anymore since but this is usually the build up to AF

Warning taken. I was wearing a tampon too so I'm not worried it's a color dye issue. Honestly wasn't expecting anything and tossed my lil tester cup of urine. Now will have to test again.

Anyway, sorry about the spotting. Hopefully it stops. Have you tested?


----------



## hopefulone17

I will say that line is more obvious than what i got!

I haven't tested yet and I haven't seen anymore spotting. AF due tomorrow if not here by the time the weekend is over I will test monday


----------



## Ailuj96

Have any of you tried a soft cup? I got AF last month after totally feeling like it was my month And this month I've been debating trying to use the soft cup method. I should be ovulating tomorrow so I'll try it tonight and keep my fingers crossed! I've heard so many good stories of success with it so I figure its worth a try!! Also every month I tell myself I won't symptom spot and then as soon as I'm 1dpo I start looking for signs. :$


----------



## FTale

Ailuj96 said:


> Have any of you tried a soft cup? I got AF last month after totally feeling like it was my month And this month I've been debating trying to use the soft cup method. I should be ovulating tomorrow so I'll try it tonight and keep my fingers crossed! I've heard so many good stories of success with it so I figure its worth a try!! Also every month I tell myself I won't symptom spot and then as soon as I'm 1dpo I start looking for signs. :$

It helped me conceive my daughter. However,after giving birth to her my cervix tilted up to the right so it hurts to try and place one now.

Diva cups work too and are softer but you have to get the right size.

FX!!!:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey, sorry I&#8217;ve been missing in action. I&#8217;ve taken the super laid back approach. I&#8217;m not temping or anything. I&#8217;m in my fertile from today until Friday, that&#8217;s all I know. I&#8217;ve had a horrid bout of BV though that I&#8217;m trying to get rid of so we can do some BDing this week. 

I see that line FTale. I hope it turns into something. 

Have you tested yet hopeful?


----------



## hopefulone17

AF got me over the weekend.... on to the next cycle.


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> AF got me over the weekend.... on to the next cycle.

Oh thats pants. Sorry to hear that. 

Lets hope we get a nice end to the year/start of a new year


----------



## MrsM1014

Evening ladies, im new to the site... 10dpo,and a list of symptoms too.its so hard to ignore them .Af is due friday, hoping and praying she dont show up


----------



## FTale

Hey Nix! Good to see you. Same here just chillin. My chart is going to be so bare this cycle. FX we relax our way to a healthy lil bean.

Sorry Hope HUGS..Come relax with us

Hi MrsM I hope your symptoms turn into a bfp within the next days :hugs:


----------



## MrsM1014

Thank you ftale, its been an tough 2 months, fx'd though..good luck to you ill be following this post and will update after i test i think im going to hold off until atleast thursday.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey Mrs M, welcome to the party. Hoping you get your BFP. 

I kinda had to take relaxed approach this month. Since Venice, missing flights home, Ive been a bit flustered. Ovulation is approaching as my nipple is on fire. Its a sure sign for me. Im not even going to use OPKs this month. Just BDing from tomorrow onwards. 

I would say I feel more calm, but I just know as soon as Friday had gone Ill be recognising every natural cycle symptom... as we do lol.

Good luck this cycle everyone. Lets get those xmas/new year BFPs


----------



## hopefulone17

Sorry I've been so absent I've been really sick the last couple of days. Good luck to us all this month, here's hoping for a good ending/ new beginning!


----------



## hopefulone17

Anyone have any opinions on how early is too early to ovulate? I am only on Cycle Day 6 and last night as i was going to bed I noticed I had some breast tenderness and this morning when i woke up i felt a little crampy.. I typically ovulate around CD 16


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> Anyone have any opinions on how early is too early to ovulate? I am only on Cycle Day 6 and last night as i was going to bed I noticed I had some breast tenderness and this morning when i woke up i felt a little crampy.. I typically ovulate around CD 16

I think it can happen at anytime, but that does sound very early to me. You could have possibly had an LH surge causing the symptoms. Do you have any opks you can test with?


----------



## hopefulone17

I have ordered some, just waiting on them to arrive


----------



## Nixnax

Aaaaaaaaaand the TWW has officially begun, cue crazy symptom spotting lol


----------



## hopefulone17

good luck!!


----------



## FTale

FX for you Nix!!!


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies. I had to have a tooth out under sedation yesterday. They tested my urine before hand to make sure I wasnt pregnant. It was of course negative as was only 5DPO. I hope this doesnt ruin my chances for this month. Im also taking co-codemol and strong ibuprofen. I plan to switch to paracetamol as soon as I can, hopefully tomorrow. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## FTale

Hope: I've ovulated as early as 7dpo. Its not ideal but can happen. FX you get a good healthy eggo of O day.

Nixnax: I wouldn't worry as you are just now implanting. But going forward towards 10dpo I would lessen any antiinlammatory or pain relief med.

Hoping this is a good month for us all.

I'm 1dpo today so a bit behind you all but doing okay aside from some killer heartburn.

No drugs (though i might start porgesterone soon, no clomid though) No opks or hpts for me. I get a scan at 7dpo to check my lining and ovaries. Hopefuly things will look promising or I'll find out my lining is too thin for implantation. Either way no early testing. Can't see the point in it. FINALLY!! LOL


----------



## hopefulone17

still waiting to O thinking it will probably be in the next day or two due to symptoms!


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> still waiting to O thinking it will probably be in the next day or two due to symptoms!

Do you get sore nips around O time? I do on Clomid. Since not taking it sore BBS for a lil mid cycle but no sore nips. Strange.


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> hopefulone17 said:
> 
> 
> still waiting to O thinking it will probably be in the next day or two due to symptoms!
> 
> Do you get sore nips around O time? I do on Clomid. Since not taking it sore BBS for a lil mid cycle but no sore nips. Strange.Click to expand...

I have my left nipple pierced and when ovulate its agony. It really feels like someone has a hot poker against it. Its the little bumps around it, 2 become really enlarged. I get it for the full 5 days up to ovulation. The the day after ovulation, its completely gone. Its so odd, when I was on the pill it didnt notice my nipples at all. But when you are on the pill you dont ovulate, so that explains that one. Just wearing a bra hurts. Oh and showering. Ouchy. 

I havent had any pain meds since 6am this morning. Ive not been In pain so have left them be. My jaw aches but its more a stiffness than a pain. 

Its 5am here and Im WIDE awake! Huff


----------



## hopefulone17

Sometimes i do others i don't most of the time they just feel heavy and i'll get crampy before O


----------



## FTale

Nix: OUCH...lol...there is no way I could deal with that pain. When you are preggers will u remove the piercing?

Hope: I am liking no nip pain for change. It really had me hoping each month though it wasn't a new symptom.


----------



## Nixnax

Oh good god yes!! I could not put up with that pain for 9 months. A few days is ok. Plus I want to BF if I can so it will need to come out for that.

Nip pain can be very deceiving. It can happen at any point and still you have a BFN


----------



## Nixnax

Ive completely lost my appetite this week, since having my tooth out. Ive barely eaten and had to force down what I did eat. This is the complete opposite to my usual habits, food normally accidentally falls into my mouth lol.


----------



## hopefulone17

well i'm still just hanging out waiting to O


----------



## FTale

nix:LOL....too funny. Cookies fell into the oven then onto my plate and cup of milk tonight....
Seriously. I hope you get your appetite back and feel better.:hugs:

Hope: Enjoy the bding. I hate waiting on O because this urgency not to miss it is insane. But looking forward to bd action helps take your mind off it. :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

I love how food just falls into our mouths. And oven for that matter ha ha 

7DPO here (I think) and not much to report. Just the odd little cramp, more of a pinch really on my left hand side. Feels like a very mild ovulation type pain. On lasts 1 or 2 secs. AF due on 20th or 21st. Not even sure about that this month, been too relaxed about it all. 

I dont have any HPTs or ICs I can go crazy with. I will have to go out and buy one if AF doesnt show


----------



## FTale

Same here. Have been so relaxed about bding around O time and no hpts in sight. I was so relaxed I missed my Gyno appt. for this pass Monday :dohh: I go next Monday when I'm 7dpo so further into tww is better.

FX we managed to catch an egg despite ultra relaxation :haha:


----------



## FTale

Just thought I'd post I'm so emotional today. I'm teary eyed and don't know why. I feel like my cycle is over as far as getting a bfp. Not sure why but I am so depressed today. I even had really strong coffee. Maybe it was the progesterone cream I applied? What do you all think?


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Just thought I'd post I'm so emotional today. I'm teary eyed and don't know why. I feel like my cycle is over as far as getting a bfp. Not sure why but I am so depressed today. I even had really strong coffee. Maybe it was the progesterone cream I applied? What do you all think?

Hey Hun, awwww dont be sad. I hate the teary eyed days. Once the flood gates open, thats it. You never know, this could be your cycle. Vent away, thats what we are all here for.

Ive not tried that cream so I cant comment on that. 

Big hugs, its just one day. Tomorrow is a new day


----------



## FTale

Nix: Thank you. I'm still a little teary. Today though, mostly feel snacky and wanted sugar and some thing else I can't put my finger on. Total pms at 5dpo. Last night, I had such painfully long cramps in my cervix that I broke down and used vaginal suppositories instead of progesterone cream. Took the cramping away just like that. So I picked up more today and will take it til BFP or AF shows.

Just now I had this horrible pain behind my right nipple almost coming from the center of bbs. I'm guessing its a reaction to the progesterone. It is 200mg a pop.

Nervous about Mondays's scan. If they tell me my lining is super thin, all my hope for pregnancy this cycle will go out the window.:nope:

But at least I will finally know to stop wondering if I am or not..lol. And simply enjoy the rest of this month. I mean, though I'm not my normal stressing, I'm still wondering :blush:

BUT I ordered a load of tests online yesterday. I don't even know why. I don't even plan to test early just wait for Christmas Day.

Ok, I'm done gabbing.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Nixnax

Bless you lovely, it sounds like you are having a pretty tough time this time around. I hope you scan goes well and you the result you want. 

We dont get anything like that here. We are just left to our own devices unless we pay to go private or we are referred to a specialist, which is hard to get. 

Im scared to buy loads of tests, I get obsessed and Ive had enough of shadows/faint lines. 

My boobs are really hurting on the sides today. Im 9DPO af is due in 3/4 days


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Bless you lovely, it sounds like you are having a pretty tough time this time around. I hope you scan goes well and you the result you want.
> 
> We don&#8217;t get anything like that here. We are just left to our own devices unless we pay to go private or we are referred to a specialist, which is hard to get.
> 
> I&#8217;m scared to buy loads of tests, I get obsessed and I&#8217;ve had enough of shadows/faint lines.
> 
> My boobs are really hurting on the sides today. I&#8217;m 9DPO af is due in 3/4 days

I hear that often where its hard to get a specialist over there. And having the finances for a private office is piss hard even here state side.

Pain on the sides of your bbs is wonderful! BFPers seem to say they get the pain there and under their armpit area on the bbs.:hugs: Praying this is the first sign for you!!


----------



## Nixnax

Its certainly not an easy game. Good Iuck for your scan. 

Fingers crossed, Im trying not to think about it too much, otherwise Ill start googling. My favourite TWW last time


----------



## Nixnax

I never had this symptom before, incredibly itchy skin. All over. Ive had it for a couple of days now, but its really noticeable tonight


----------



## Nixnax

So Im 11DPO today. AF is due either tomorrow or Thursday. Im itching to got out and buy a test. My boobs are pretty sore and are looking a little veiny. I promised myself I wouldnt test until AF was late. Argh I hate it when I make promises to myself


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> So I&#8217;m 11DPO today. AF is due either tomorrow or Thursday. I&#8217;m itching to got out and buy a test. My boobs are pretty sore and are looking a little veiny. I promised myself I wouldn&#8217;t test until AF was late. Argh I hate it when I make promises to myself

Its hard not to test. You have made it to the point of testing, no? Either way you will be late soon so a test wouldn't hurt. But do what is best for you.

I went insane until yesterday. I tested after my scan since my lining was 8mm thick. I let myself take a peak and bfn of course..lol. Used Osom. But with more research those arent even a sure bet to tell you anything early.

Regardless my temp has started its normal crawl down at 8dpo today. I'm sad but 'hands in the air' as I know I'm doing all I can. If and when its meant to happen, it will.


I hope your itchiness is a sign of impending bfp!! :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Argh its so hard to decide. Its so silly. I dont want to see a BFN though. Im going to leave it today. Take it a day at a time. I feel like Im giving up an addiction or something ha ha

8DPO is way early, theres still time. I hope your temp starts to increase tomorrow. A lot of people have dips around 7-8dpo I think. I kinda wish in temped this month.

Ah this itchiness is horrible. Mainly happens when I get into bed, and I just cant settle. Ive woken up early to pee the last 2 nights, thats not like me, I can normally sleep like a dog and not a lot wakes me.


----------



## Nixnax

I caved and tested. BFN. It was with rather diluted urine. I still have one test left. Will wait until Thursday to test again now


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> I caved and tested. BFN. It was with rather diluted urine. I still have one test left. Will wait until Thursday to test again now

:hugs: I'm sorry about that darn bfn. But the itching is curious. I bet it related to your hormones.
What type of test did you use?


----------



## Nixnax

I used a Lloyds pharmacy own brand test. They are early response at 10 OI/L. I just woke up from a nap (after sleeping 11 hrs last night?!) And visited the bathroom, thought Id check my cm whilst there, and its slightly pink. My boobs are killing though! They havent hurt like this before. 

I really hope we both get our xmas BFPs


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> I used a LloydÂs pharmacy own brand test. They are early response at 10 OI/L. I just woke up from a nap (after sleeping 11 hrs last night?!) And visited the bathroom, thought IÂd check my cm whilst there, and itÂs slightly pink. My boobs are killing though! They havenÂt hurt like this before.
> 
> I really hope we both get our xmas BFPs

Hoping too. My body is already shutting down for this LP, temp dropped, I don't feel like I have arthritis anymore, I feel normal and ..goodness, I'm not feeling very lucky. :nope:


----------



## Nixnax

Im not over hopeful either. Only one or two more days until Im out of my misery. This sucks


----------



## Nixnax

Well I am officially late. AF was due yesterday. Im not going to test today because I fee quite crampy so she may show today. If she doesnt Ill test tomorrow


----------



## FTale

Fx for you Nix!!Hugs :flower:


----------



## Nixnax

Ugh I feel awful today. I have no energy, feel sick, have a headache and my mouth tastes like a copper coin. My boobs are still sore if not more sore. I did test today (5th or 6th pee of the day) and BFN. If AF doesnt arrive by morning, then Ill test again.


----------



## Babbystruggle

Can I join? My AF is due Saturday or Sunday and I am going for a beta tomorrow which will be 14 days after my trigger shot.
Our journey has been so long I honestly feel like giving up sometimes:((.
Baby dust to all ladies!!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey there, welcome 

I hope you get your xmas BFP this weekend. 

This is my fifth cycle of TTC. Its not a fun game is it. 

Im never late, my longest cycle is 28 days. Im on cd28. AF 9 times out of 10 arrives on cd27. I feel so odd at the moment


----------



## Nixnax

Looks like Im out, I woke up to spotting today 

Good luck ladies x


----------



## FTale

Welcome Babby:dust:

Nix: Sorry gf. I might be joining you for another round. Bfn this morning and my body feels like it does before AF shows. May not get our bfps for Christmas but a baby is a wonderful gift anytime of the year. :hugs:


----------



## Babbystruggle

Nixnax said:


> Looks like Im out, I woke up to spotting today
> 
> Good luck ladies x

Oh no!!! Maybe, just maybe she will not be in full force?
My doctor said it takes up to a year for a very healthy couple to get pregnant, so do not feel down just yet! It will come to you very very soon!&#129303;


----------



## Babbystruggle

FTale said:


> Welcome Babby:dust:
> 
> Nix: Sorry gf. I might be joining you for another round. Bfn this morning and my body feels like it does before AF shows. May not get our bfps for Christmas but a baby is a wonderful gift anytime of the year. :hugs:

When I got a bfp last cycle(before it dropped) I felt like my AF was coming with mild cramping and all. I hope you get your gift very very soon! I know exactly how it feels to get BFN month after month, but you will get your BFP when the time is right&#128591;


----------



## Babbystruggle

Can I get you guys crossing fingers, toes or anything for me? Going for beta this am and totally terrified, i got a faint bfp this am, but because of last months BFP with a beta of 13 and losing it just days after.... I am on some serious pins and needles here....
Esspecially I have no symptoms&#129300;&#129300;
AF due tomorrow
Prayers of any kind would be highly appreciated&#128591;&#128591;&#128591;&#129310;&#129310;&#129310;


----------



## FTale

Babbystruggle said:


> Can I get you guys crossing fingers, toes or anything for me? Going for beta this am and totally terrified, i got a faint bfp this am, but because of last months BFP with a beta of 13 and losing it just days after.... I am on some serious pins and needles here....
> Esspecially I have no symptoms&#129300;&#129300;
> AF due tomorrow
> Prayers of any kind would be highly appreciated&#128591;&#128591;&#128591;&#129310;&#129310;&#129310;

Just saw this post !!! Sending prayers your way :flower:

Let us know how it went and Congrats on your bfp!!


----------



## Nixnax

Best of luck babby, got all my fingers and toes crossed for you. 

Well Im not having my usual AF. Im normally full force within 3-4 hours. Yesterday I barely bled at all. Im am a little heavier today so Im counting myself out. 

Oh FTale sorry to hear that. It really sucks. Mind you they do say that some people feel completely normal before their BFP. If its not the case, then a new year BFP will hopefully come our way. Either way, I hope everyone has a fabulous Christmas and new year


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Best of luck babby, got all my fingers and toes crossed for you.
> 
> Well Im not having my usual AF. Im normally full force within 3-4 hours. Yesterday I barely bled at all. Im am a little heavier today so Im counting myself out.
> 
> Oh FTale sorry to hear that. It really sucks. Mind you they do say that some people feel completely normal before their BFP. If its not the case, then a new year BFP will hopefully come our way. Either way, I hope everyone has a fabulous Christmas and new year

Thank you:hugs: I'm getting ready to head back home after my daughter and I spent time with my best friend in another city this week. Looking forward to seeing my hubby again. And celebrating Christmas and New Year's. Hugs everyone.


----------



## Babbystruggle

Hey guys just wanted a quick update.. my beta came back at a whooping 106 and progesterone 42...
Cannot believe that Femara and trigger worked and I feel like I am in denial...
Wont know of course hntil the second beta to see if levels are rising, esspecially when they fell last month&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;.
I wish all of you wonderful women to get a Christmas miracle and of course the best of the bestest luck, I will keep everything crossed for you&#128591;&#128591;&#128591;&#129310;&#129310;&#129310;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## hopefulone17

Hey ladies I&#8217;m back after a long break!! Here&#8217;s what&#8217;s been going I don&#8217;t really have any symptoms or normal symptoms I should say. I have been rather &#8220;wet&#8221; and having weird like muscle cramp pains in my stomach. Also it feels weird to lay on my stomach. I&#8217;m about 8 days ish away from AF and feel completely normal for the most part. I am however struggling this Christmas with feeling my empty womb for another year. It helps to keep myself surrounded by people though.


----------



## Nixnax

Oooo Babbage thats great news, I have everything crossed for you. When is your next beta being done? 

Hopeful - hey girl, hope youre doing ok, and Im hoping you get your New Years BFP. 

FTale- hope you had a nice visit and time to take your mind off of this TTC lark.

Have a lovely Christmas and new year. Ill be checking babby to see your next beta


----------



## FTale

Babby: Great beta!!!:happydance: FX they keep on rising!

Hope: FX your symptoms lead to a bright bfp in a few days!

Nix: Thank you, I thought I was 12dpo today but I'm acutally 13dpo...lol..yeah, I'm out bfn all over the place. But nothing to do but keep on moving. :hugs:

Have a Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Babbystruggle

Nixnax said:


> Oooo Babbage thats great news, I have everything crossed for you. When is your next beta being done?
> 
> Hopeful - hey girl, hope youre doing ok, and Im hoping you get your New Years BFP.
> 
> FTale- hope you had a nice visit and time to take your mind off of
> this TTC lark.
> 
> Have a lovely Christmas and new year. Ill be checking babby to see your next beta


Hey! My next beta due to Holidays is tomorrow, so 4 days post first beta. We shall see, im trying to be over crazy happy but cannot help but be a bit excited&#128513;&#128513;&#128513;

How are you ladies doing???
Merry Christmas to all&#128591;&#128591;&#128591;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Nixnax

Got everything crossed for you babby. 

Im just gearing up for ovulation, its just over a week away, so getting some practice in &#129315;

I had a lovely Christmas, but boy am I glad its all over.


----------



## hopefulone17

nothing new to report just waiting for until AF does/doesn't arrive in 4 days


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> nothing new to report just waiting for until AF does/doesn't arrive in 4 days


Got everything crossed for you hopeful. 

How you doing babby and FTale

Hope everyone had a good holiday season :flower:

AFM- my AFs have gone from 3 days heavy to a lighter and longer one, 6 days and counting. Just went I think its finished, it starts again :dohh:


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> hopefulone17 said:
> 
> 
> nothing new to report just waiting for until AF does/doesn't arrive in 4 days
> 
> 
> Got everything crossed for you hopeful.
> 
> How you doing babby and FTale
> 
> Hope everyone had a good holiday season :flower:
> 
> AFM- my AFs have gone from 3 days heavy to a lighter and longer one, 6 days and counting. Just went I think its finished, it starts again :dohh:Click to expand...

I'm on CD2 of AF. Same old stuff...lol. Have added
500 mg Metformin, exercise and lean foods to daily regimen.
Feel loads better. Work has me distracted too. 

FX for Hope!! :hugs:


----------



## hopefulone17

FTale said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulone17 said:
> 
> 
> nothing new to report just waiting for until AF does/doesn't arrive in 4 days
> 
> 
> Got everything crossed for you hopeful.
> 
> How you doing babby and FTale
> 
> Hope everyone had a good holiday season :flower:
> 
> AFM- my AFs have gone from 3 days heavy to a lighter and longer one, 6 days and counting. Just went I think its finished, it starts again :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on CD2 of AF. Same old stuff...lol. Have added
> 500 mg Metformin, exercise and lean foods to daily regimen.
> Feel loads better. Work has me distracted too.
> 
> FX for Hope!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Ive heard about metformin. What does it do?


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulone17 said:
> 
> 
> nothing new to report just waiting for until AF does/doesn't arrive in 4 days
> 
> 
> Got everything crossed for you hopeful.
> 
> How you doing babby and FTale
> 
> Hope everyone had a good holiday season :flower:
> 
> AFM- my AFs have gone from 3 days heavy to a lighter and longer one, 6 days and counting. Just went I think its finished, it starts again :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on CD2 of AF. Same old stuff...lol. Have added
> 500 mg Metformin, exercise and lean foods to daily regimen.
> Feel loads better. Work has me distracted too.
> 
> FX for Hope!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ive heard about metformin. What does it do?Click to expand...

It has many uses. In my case, I'm using it for pcos symptoms. My friend has leftover prescriptions she hasn't used. I havent been diagnosed with PCOS but it is something I suspected for some time. 

I'm hoping it will shrink my cyst on my left ovary and encourage my male hormones to calm down. Endstate giving me a stronger ovulation.

I see my OB some time in late or early Feb and get to see if both ovaries have returned to a non cystic state. I'm also hoping to have less facial hair growth. Such a pain. It's not a miracle drug but I feel a hundred times better on it. Though it can make you nauseous at times.


----------



## hopefulone17

a friend of mine took it and was able to get pregnant. I suspect PCOS as well but haven't been officially diagnosed.


----------



## hopefulone17

just an update on me. I've been nauseous since christmas eve. I didn't think anything of it because it was mostly only in the evenings. This morning when i woke up it hit me as soon as my eyes opened and hasn't gone away since.


----------



## Nixnax

Metformin is also good for weight loss. In the UK is prescribed for PCOS and to diabetics. I also wondered about PCOS. Since coming off bc I have a lot ore facial hair. But I think you have to have 2 of the 3 main factors to be diagnosed, but I only have the hair. I haven&#8217;t been for any scans for cysts. I may request this In The new year to find out.


----------



## hopefulone17

I dont know that they consider the main factors but i have several of the symptoms. and scans with cysts.. I think there are just a lot of unknowns around PCOS so they try not to diagnose it right off the bat.


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> I dont know that they consider the main factors but i have several of the symptoms. and scans with cysts.. I think there are just a lot of unknowns around PCOS so they try not to diagnose it right off the bat.

Very true. I think they try to stay away from the diagnosis until its way too obvious, I guess.

Do you think you are preggy?? The nausea and all? Oh wow, how wonderful that would be.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Metformin is also good for weight loss. In the UK is prescribed for PCOS and to diabetics. I also wondered about PCOS. Since coming off bc I have a lot ore facial hair. But I think you have to have 2 of the 3 main factors to be diagnosed, but I only have the hair. I havenât been for any scans for cysts. I may request this In The new year to find out.

I can see how it is good for weight loss. I makes me feel full and my body doesn't like when I eat anything too sugary or greasy. So far I'm handling it ok. I'm sure it will take a few months to get adjusted but such is life when you add some thing new..


----------



## FTale

Any big plans for New Years Eve? I got nothing over here..lol..maybe I'll get to do some thing last minute with hubby.


----------



## hopefulone17

I sure hope so. It would be a great way to start the new year. I dont have any other symptoms other than that so we shall see


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies,

Really hope you get your new year BFP hopeful.

Im about to enter a stressful time. For New Years, we are just staying in and making a posh 3 course meal and having a few drinks, nothing too special. Then the first week of jan (my fertile week) im working the late shift, so there will be no BDing. I dont live with my OH at the moment, but we are moving in together on 13th jan. so I will only see him on ovulation day and the day after. So this month looks like a potential no go for us. 

Exciting times though so Im not all doom and gloom.


----------



## hopefulone17

at least once you all settle in together it will make things easier!


----------



## FTale

Yay!! For moving in together!! That is a plus no matter what. Get to hug your honey all the time :thumbup:

Fertile week already?? Goodness. I think mine is first week of Jan too starting thursday with an O any time between Sunday and Monday. I'm not going to chase it hard though. Trying to focus on having a decent time with my guy.

Even found a sitter for our daughter so we can have date nights again.:happydance:

Meanwhile looking forward to a fund New Year's Eve weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Finally living together will make things so much easier. 

Well Ive come down with New Years flu! I was being sick al day yesterday and have been awake coughing all night. I thought I avoided it with all the vitamins I take, but nope, it got me.

Have a fabulous New Years all xx


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Finally living together will make things so much easier.
> 
> Well Ive come down with New Years flu! I was being sick al day yesterday and have been awake coughing all night. I thought I avoided it with all the vitamins I take, but nope, it got me.
> 
> Have a fabulous New Years all xx

Oh no! Feel better soon! :hugs::flower:


----------



## hopefulone17

so AF was due yesterday and so far no sign of it. I did test yesterday and got BFN if AF is still not here after a week late i will re test. new development this morning blowing blood out of my nose. Granted its in the negatives temperature wise but that doesnt usually happen for me.


----------



## FTale

Hope: Are you sure of O date? I hope that bfp is right around the corner.


----------



## hopefulone17

I am not. I was never able to confirm so I am going based on when AF was due


----------



## hopefulone17

still no AF and no symptoms suggesting her arrival.


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> still no AF and no symptoms suggesting her arrival.

Ooo exciting, I have everything crossed for you :flower:

AFM: Ive been in bed for the last few days. This flu has been awful. Im starting to feel a little human again now. Just did an opk and it was a blazing positive. Im going to my other halfs tonight to jump his bones. Otherwise there will be zero chance this month. I dont have my usual sore nipple in the run up to ovulation which is odd. But hey, that just kills, so Im glad that ovulation symptom has gone. 

Ive just started packing up to move house and Im drained, I have no energy whatsoever


----------



## hopefulone17

so sorry you have the flu!


----------



## FTale

Hope: FX this is it. I know the waiting is a killer. Hang there.

Nix: Feel better soon. No nip pain isn't a bad thing. Hope you were able to get a good bd in. 

I'm waiting to O. Suppose to DTD tonight but I'm not in an awful hurry as I think it will happen tomorrow night. I could b wrong though...lol


----------



## Babbystruggle

Just to give you wonderful ladies some hope(sorry i dissapeared for a while, had this terrible flu..&#128567;&#128567;&#128567;)
I too have PCOS and suspected but never confirmed endometriosis.
But i will be turning 6 weeks with beta of over 10k, from my christmas miracle bfp.
Miracle do exist and please never give up! I believe in you, just like they believed in me&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Nixnax

Babbystruggle said:


> Just to give you wonderful ladies some hope(sorry i dissapeared for a while, had this terrible flu..&#128567;&#128567;&#128567;)
> I too have PCOS and suspected but never confirmed endometriosis.
> But i will be turning 6 weeks with beta of over 10k, from my christmas miracle bfp.
> Miracle do exist and please never give up! I believe in you, just like they believed in me&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Yay babby, big big congratulations :happydance: :happydance:
Im so pleased for you. H&H 9 months. Ugh I know you feel with the flu, its a killer isnt it?! 

I managed to BD last night, first time since Xmas due to illness. My OH is now getting sick, so it was just in time :haha:

Hopeful: praying the witch stays away 

FTale: get to it :haha:


----------



## hopefulone17

Congratulations Babby!!! so exciting!!!

Still no AF for me. And another BFN this morning...


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> Congratulations Babby!!! so exciting!!!
> 
> Still no AF for me. And another BFN this morning...



Got everything crossed for you


----------



## hopefulone17

5 days late! If no AF after the weekend I'm going for beta


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> 5 days late! If no AF after the weekend I'm going for beta



Good luck with the beta, keep us updated. I have everything crossed for you.

Im currently 3 DPO. The house move is keeping my mind off of everything. Im not hopeful this month, we only managed to BD once. But you never know


----------



## FTale

FX for you Hope!

Nix: We are the same dpo. I dont know if my O was strong enough though. Guess we will see.


----------



## hopefulone17

hey ladies. just waiting on my beta results now. I thought for sure that i had started on my way to work after the bloodwork but so far so good. no signs of AF


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> hey ladies. just waiting on my beta results now. I thought for sure that i had started on my way to work after the bloodwork but so far so good. no signs of AF


Eeeek Im so excited for you. When do you hear? 

FTale- yay were in sync. 4DPO today. I just went to toilet and when wiping I had some thick pink cm (tmi). Im normally dry as a bone all month. Nothing comes out of me at all until AF. A bit odd at 4DPO though right?!


----------



## hopefulone17

I am hoping that since i went before lunch today that i will hear from them tomorrow.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> hopefulone17 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies. just waiting on my beta results now. I thought for sure that i had started on my way to work after the bloodwork but so far so good. no signs of AF
> 
> 
> Eeeek IÂm so excited for you. When do you hear?
> 
> FTale- yay weÂre in sync. 4DPO today. I just went to toilet and when wiping I had some thick pink cm (tmi). IÂm normally dry as a bone all month. Nothing comes out of me at all until AF. A bit odd at 4DPO though right?!Click to expand...

Nix:That is so cool!!! This has to be it for you!! Oh, so excited for you. We have to get through this tww with our wits about us. :happydance:


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> I am hoping that since i went before lunch today that i will hear from them tomorrow.

I really hope your beta comes back as bfp!! You are way late.


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulone17 said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies. just waiting on my beta results now. I thought for sure that i had started on my way to work after the bloodwork but so far so good. no signs of AF
> 
> 
> Eeeek IÂm so excited for you. When do you hear?
> 
> FTale- yay weÂre in sync. 4DPO today. I just went to toilet and when wiping I had some thick pink cm (tmi). IÂm normally dry as a bone all month. Nothing comes out of me at all until AF. A bit odd at 4DPO though right?!Click to expand...
> 
> Nix:That is so cool!!! This has to be it for you!! Oh, so excited for you. We have to get through this tww with our wits about us. :happydance:Click to expand...

It has stopped now. Im trying to put it to the back of my mind. I will be testing on 18th, when will you be? 

Hopeful- good luck for your results today &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## hopefulone17

Thank you, ladies... still waiting to hear.


----------



## Nixnax

Ah I got all excited then, to see that youd posted &#129315;

A little more pink cm for me today. And sore BBs. more than likely post ovulation symptoms as apart from ovulation pains, I didnt get any others. My bbs normally kill when I ov


----------



## FTale

Nix: I know FF always looks for spotting of some sort to indicate implantation bleeding. I've never had it past O time and even then only once or twice at O. Really hoping its a sign for you.

Hope: Any news?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Nixnax

Ive had it the day of ovulation one before, but if it was from that its would more than likely be old blood wouldnt it?! As that was 4/5 days ago. This is like a baby pink colour so its fresh. Its a new one on me. Well see what happens in 9 long and painful days &#129315;


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> IÂve had it the day of ovulation one before, but if it was from that itÂs would more than likely be old blood wouldnÂt it?! As that was 4/5 days ago. This is like a baby pink colour so itÂs fresh. ItÂs a new one on me. WeÂll see what happens in 9 long and painful days ð¤£

Good question. It depends on if you had completely stopped af before O. Its said O can cause slight spotting during O. But days after O you shouldn't be spotting unless there is a hormonal defect or you are implanting. Have you had any cramping? Is this normal for you?


----------



## Nixnax

Yeah af had completely stopped on 29th dec. nope no cramping except for ov cramps 5 days ago. This is defo not normal for me, Im usually dry as a bone. Im thinking its too early for implantation and just a random curveball my body wants to throw at me.


----------



## hopefulone17

well ladies i still haven't heard from my beta test. However, AF showed up very lightly yesterday.


----------



## Nixnax

Ah no. I hope it doesnt turn into full AF. Have you done anymore tests since?


----------



## hopefulone17

I got the results a little bit ago. Negative as expected. so on to the next cycle we go! (finally)


----------



## Nixnax

Ah Im really sorry hopeful. Thats a cruel trick &#128532; as you say, at least you can move on the next cycle now


----------



## hopefulone17

Have any of you ever taken inositol and had success?


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> Have any of you ever taken inositol and had success?

To be honest Ive never heard of it. But I did google it 

An ovary disorder known as polycystic ovary syndrome (PCOS). Taking a particular form of inositol (isomer D-chiro-inositol) by mouth seems to lower triglyceride and testosterone levels, modestly decrease blood pressure, and promote ovulation in obese women with polycystic ovary syndrome

It seems that it has to be certain form of it. This is really interesting, and could definitely be worth looking into


----------



## hopefulone17

I ordered the MYO form which is suppose to be the best for fertility. so we will see how this goes!


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> I ordered the MYO form which is suppose to be the best for fertility. so we will see how this goes!

Sorry about AF. I'm very curious to see how you feel on this. Did your doc prescribe it or is it over the counter.:hugs:


----------



## hopefulone17

it is over the counter. its suppose to help boost progesterone which i lake and lower testosterone and help with weight loss and egg quality. I will let you all know how this cycle goes on it!


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> it is over the counter. its suppose to help boost progesterone which i lake and lower testosterone and help with weight loss and egg quality. I will let you all know how this cycle goes on it!

Yeah keep us updated on that one. Im intrigued for sure


----------



## Nixnax

7DPO and nada to report. No symptoms whatsoever. Unless you count being crabby at work, but I think that is because I work with dumbasses &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## FTale

Hope: Sounds like it would help me. Maybe I'll consider it too after a bit more research. Very excited for you! :D

Nix: Same here. Nada. Usually have some painful cramps but nope. My temp seems to be going down though. So I am most likely out. You know how your day time temp is pre O? Well, my was pre o this morning after moving around. I've been super constipated too but I blame it on the coffee and lack of water. My lower back has been killing me though. Which again I can attribute it to some thing...like working crazy hours at my desk trying this week.

Sucks. I already know I'm out. But two more cycles and I'm happily not bothering with it anymore unless its with an RE which my husband knows he will have to initiate. Painful to go through month after month with no bfp insight. I want to be happy again. :cry: So, two more cycles with maybe Clomid/Progesterone???? Might go natural. Will see.

LOL....so funny!! Yeah, during the tww dealing with coworkers requires tons more patience...heheh


----------



## Nixnax

Awww FTale you sound very defeated today. I understand what you mean though. Ive only been doing this for 6 months and already Im sick of it. 

My other half has no idea how stressed I get about it. He suffers from delayed ejaculation and can only manage to ejaculate a few times a month. So that massively reduces our chances. Im hoping for a miracle. Hes started meditation and is getting closer more often now, but being a man, he wont go and see anyone about it. Its almost time for a big sit down chat about it. Ill see how the meditation works out first. Hes only been doing that for a month, so I have to give it time. I cant really talk to him about it because the more stressed about it he is, the less he can ejactulate. Its a bit lonely, but I have you gals and here to talk TTC stuff with. 

I really hope we all get our BFPs soon, weve sure put the effort in. Im doing my bit, taking all my vitamins and EPO, quit smoking, eating better. All of that is stressful enough. 

I was really niave when we started TTC, thinking it would happen right away


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Awww FTale you sound very defeated today. I understand what you mean though. IÂve only been doing this for 6 months and already IÂm sick of it.
> 
> My other half has no idea how stressed I get about it. He suffers from delayed ejaculation and can only manage to ejaculate a few times a month. So that massively reduces our chances. IÂm hoping for a miracle. HeÂs started meditation and is getting closer more often now, but being a man, he wonÂt go and see anyone about it. ItÂs almost time for a big sit down chat about it. IÂll see how the meditation works out first. HeÂs only been doing that for a month, so I have to give it time. I canÂt really talk to him about it because the more stressed about it he is, the less he can ejactulate. ItÂs a bit lonely, but I have you gals and here to talk TTC stuff with.
> 
> I really hope we all get our BFPs soon, weÂve sure put the effort in. IÂm doing my bit, taking all my vitamins and EPO, quit smoking, eating better. All of that is stressful enough.
> 
> I was really niave when we started TTC, thinking it would happen right away

Some guys have that issue. Mine has a lack of desire or libido. The doc gave him Clomid to see what would happened. It helped his sperm quality but not his libido..LOL So now I have a crap load of Clomid I can't use till next cycle because of cysts issues. 

I think meditation is good. I too try not to talk about it much anymore because I think it stresses him out to hear/see the stress coming off of me. Cause, dang its so hard to take pills, bleed, pee on millions of sticks to see if you O or are preggo just to get a bfn all the time. Ugh.

I really hope you are not on this journey very long. It can be so frustrating. :hugs: More often than not, I think its an issue with our eggs and the sperm. If they don't like each other, no implantation...of course that's what I tell myself...lol


----------



## Nixnax

See mine has a very high libido, hes be doing it all day every day if he could &#129315; I think thats whats caused his problem.

We can but try, and keep trying and trying and trying, ugh. 

Our BFPs are out there somewhere, but patience is not one of my virtues.


----------



## FTale

Hope: How is your day going? 

Nix: Well, hell, :thumbup: kuddos in the libido dept for him :haha:

Mine's lack of 'ejacjulating' builds up new sperm with old sperm and isn't good. So have to remind him to let out the creepers on occasion so we get fresh ones when we are ttc around O day.

But you know hey, like you said, when and if its meant to be it will. :cloud9:

I'm feeling cold right now. AF is a week away for me and ...will see it instead of a bfp. Wish I didn't know that but the body is telling me its so.

Strangely, no super painful cramps like previous cycles. I'll take that. Those buggers hurt.

Ok, off to start the day. Friday!! Catch you all later :flower:


----------



## hopefulone17

I'm so sorry that you all feel so defeated about it right now. I've been at this for 14 months working on our first baby and i completely understand that defeated feeling. I just decided that 2018 wasn't going to get me down if it keeps taking longer to get that BFP!!! i've been focusing on weight loss since new years and am already down 7 pounds, i think that has helped my mental state some... It will all be worth it when we finally get to hold those little ones.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, I had a crazy day at work today, glad thats over. 

Its quite funny how or DPs are the exact opposites. Same here, I feel absolutely nothing so I dont think this month is good month. Plus we only got to BD once and it was only half successful! 

Hope- thats a good view point to have and well done for losing the lbs. Im trying to good the same myself, but not very successfully &#129315; the less we stress over it, the more surprised we will be when it happens. It WILL happen, Im sure of it, for all of us


----------



## FTale

You ladies rock!!

I had a bum day then read your posts. Feel better about this year already!!!

My ovary is hurting so I know AF is on her way..lol...that's the bat signal I get telling me to go buy some pads.

Have a wonderful weekend if I don't get back on till Monday.


----------



## hopefulone17

have a good weekend! just hanging out till O


----------



## noodles13

Hey guys just popping in to say hello
I'm 4dpo today I think 
1st month of tcc for #4 
Not too sure what i should or shouldn't be looking for or feeling or weather its gonna happen for us again its all so confusing this tww 
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## FTale

Hi Noodles.

I can't say myself anymore of what to look for... sending you tons of :dust: that before you know it you get a bfp. :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies,

Hey noodles, welcome. You can look for things/symptoms but I&#8217;m my experience this just you crazy. Good luck and hope you get your BFP soon.

Well I&#8217;ve officially moved in with DP. It&#8217;s been a stressful weekend. I&#8217;m actually glad it&#8217;s monday..... said no one ever &#55358;&#56611;

11DPO here and boy do my bbs hurt, I can&#8217;t even lie on them at night. Sore bbs is not unusual for me, but this level is. I don&#8217;t think that this is our month. AF due any day from weds to Friday. 

Did you all have a good weekend?


----------



## noodles13

Thanks guys I think you're right symptom spotting can drive you crazy because I guess I feel things even when not tcc I just don't think about it because its not important
5dpo today and apart from my akin being super super dry all over my arms and face .... not alot to report


----------



## Nixnax

noodles13 said:


> Thanks guys I think you're right symptom spotting can drive you crazy because I guess I feel things even when not tcc I just don't think about it because its not important
> 5dpo today and apart from my akin being super super dry all over my arms and face .... not alot to report


Its enough to drive the sanest of people bonkers.:wacko:

Funny you should say that, my face is incredibly dry, especially my lips.


----------



## noodles13

I should check for typos before I click send lol I'm on my phone and it writes what it wants lol 
I've got massive dry patches on the tops of my arms I feel like a crusty crab haha!!
I'm waiting for my 10mui tests to arrive in the post I bought 20 so..... no doubt I'll be a crazy test lady soon ad they get here it's the excitement lol


----------



## Nixnax

noodles13 said:


> I should check for typos before I click send lol I'm on my phone and it writes what it wants lol
> I've got massive dry patches on the tops of my arms I feel like a crusty crab haha!!
> I'm waiting for my 10mui tests to arrive in the post I bought 20 so..... no doubt I'll be a crazy test lady soon ad they get here it's the excitement lol

Me too, my messages often dont make sense &#129315;.

I used to do the testing this a lot but last month I stopped testing unless af was late. It was late and had a BFN! Im not testing until AF doesnt show up by Saturday. I have a work party on sat so will need to know whether I can drink or not. Its really hard not to test, but not having any at home makes it a it easier ha ha


----------



## noodles13

Haha yes but I've now bought 20&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;
So testy testy me haha 
This is month 1 of trying so i suppose it's all shiny and new atm the frustration may set in soon 
My 3 children just magically happened (I understand how lucky I am for this) 
I'm scared that trying for #4 will leave me disheartened


----------



## Nixnax

noodles13 said:


> Haha yes but I've now bought 20&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> So testy testy me haha
> This is month 1 of trying so i suppose it's all shiny and new atm the frustration may set in soon
> My 3 children just magically happened (I understand how lucky I am for this)
> I'm scared that trying for #4 will leave me disheartened

Ha ha I was the same, for 4/5 months lol.

Hopefully it wont take you too long. Ive been trying for 6 months now. Hoping it happens soon


----------



## noodles13

&#55358;&#56606;&#55358;&#56606;&#55358;&#56606; for you xx
I have no idea if it will happen or how long it will take its a guessing game isnt it


----------



## FTale

Hi ladies

Hopefully it won't take you two as long as me. Good grief. I'm getting closer and closer to being ultimatley exhauseted to ttc..lol

Oh, and Nix, I tested!! I'm so sorry. I busted out one because I haven't been having any cramps and go curious. Yep, BFN as usual. I knew I was out this cycle last week.

I hope your bbs soreness means its finally it!! :thumbup: 

Noodles: Keep bright eyed and shiny on your ttc. I mean, its how you are able to keep going if it turns into years (not to scare you) but being optimistic gets you back up on that horse again if AF shows.


:dust:


----------



## noodles13

Thanks xx 
I think I'm gonna have to give ourselves a time limit juat because of our age and our 3 dcs ages etc 
We're gonna sit down and sort out to the point of if it doesn't happen by ...... then thats it no more trying 
I really hope you get your bfp soon xx


----------



## Nixnax

Sorry you got a BFN FTale. Im trying my hardest to ignore everything until AF arrives. Its so hard


----------



## FTale

It is hard not to test but still so not worth the waste of tests. I've wasted so many already even though I know I'm out already.

Like Hope, I'll be changing up my routine. It will now consist of

*1. Prenatals with DHA in them (once a day)

2. Qunol Ultra 100mg CoQ10, (twice a day)

3. Vitamin D3 (once a day)

4. Bragg Organic Unfiltered Apple Cider Vinegar, Raw, 16 Ounce with "Mothering" (2 teaspoons a day mixed in water twice a day)


5. Myo-Inositol for PCOS | 120 Veggie Capsules | 2000 mg per Serving | Vegetarian / Vegan | Potent PCOS, Fertility, and Reproductive Support | All Natural (once a day with D-Inositol)


6. D-Chiro Inositol for PCOS | 90 Veggie Capsules | 50 mg per Serving | Vegetarian / Vegan | Potent PCOS, Fertility, and Reproductive Support | All Natural | 3-Month Supply (once a day with Myo-Inositol

*


I have no idea if this routine coupled with exercise and eating lean will get me pregnant but it has to help with my help. :thumbup:


:dust: for whenever you all test


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> It is hard not to test but still so not worth the waste of tests. I've wasted so many already even though I know I'm out already.
> 
> Like Hope, I'll be changing up my routine. It will now consist of
> 
> *1. Prenatals with DHA in them (once a day)
> 
> 2. Qunol Ultra 100mg CoQ10, (twice a day)
> 
> 3. Vitamin D3 (once a day)
> 
> 4. Bragg Organic Unfiltered Apple Cider Vinegar, Raw, 16 Ounce with "Mothering" (2 teaspoons a day mixed in water twice a day)
> 
> 
> 5. Myo-Inositol for PCOS | 120 Veggie Capsules | 2000 mg per Serving | Vegetarian / Vegan | Potent PCOS, Fertility, and Reproductive Support | All Natural (once a day with D-Inositol)
> 
> 
> 6. D-Chiro Inositol for PCOS | 90 Veggie Capsules | 50 mg per Serving | Vegetarian / Vegan | Potent PCOS, Fertility, and Reproductive Support | All Natural | 3-Month Supply (once a day with Myo-Inositol
> 
> *
> 
> 
> I have no idea if this routine coupled with exercise and eating lean will get me pregnant but it has to help with my help. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :dust: for whenever you all test

Im very intrigued about the inositol, keep me updated about that one.

I have a question for you ladies, its not something Ive ever experienced before. Sunday morning and last night when we were BDIng I had to ask him to stop. I was having horrible AF contracting type cramps. They were really quite painful. More painful than AF cramps. Im 12 DPO today, so I had this at 10 and 11DPO. Normally BDing is really quite pleasurable and I never have any pain etc. Do you gal ever experience this?


----------



## hopefulone17

so far the only thing i have noticed on inositol is that it tried to extend my AF a little but which is actually a good thing as mine is only 2 days which is not normal. However, that doesn't mean that it isn't doing other things behind the scene that i just haven't been able to notice yet.


----------



## FTale

Nix: Hmmmm....is it a pressure pain? You could be preggo. I know the cervix can get tender but with progesterone the uterus doesn't like contracting so could cause pain for some women.

Can you go see your doc about this? HUGS


----------



## Nixnax

I think its probably just a tender cervix. He was probably poking the same place lol.

Af is due today/tomorrow and I feel like she is on her way. 

Hopeful- a longer period could be a good thing. Hope it works for you.


----------



## noodles13

Hi guys I think I'm 7dpo today 
This tww Is killing me I'm too impatient 
The days are dragging I just wanna know one way or the other lol


----------



## Nixnax

Ha noodles, I know what you mean. Youre half way now, on the home straight.


----------



## hopefulone17

Nix I've had pressure before but never cramps! Maybe that is a good sign! FX for you!


----------



## noodles13

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Nixnax

Well I think it was just a sign that AF was on the way. It arrived this afternoon. Oddly with brown blood. But Im sure itll kick in properly shortly. 

On to the next month. I have my works xmas party on sat (in January!! I know!! Tight arses ha ha) at least I know I can drink now.


----------



## hopefulone17

well, I spoke to my doctor yesterday and unless I end up preggers between now and then i will be have diagnostic surgery at the end of march. So hopefully if nothing else I will get some answers.


----------



## FTale

Nix: Sorry AF showed. Early??? I'm 14 dpo this morning but tomorrow it will be here for me too.

Hope: I'm crossing my fingers you wont need surgery. How are you feeling?

Noodles: I'm suffering from serious lower back pain. I think its AF trying to start but this junk started 4dpo....ugh, going to be one heck of an AF. How are you?

I've tested bfn since 9 or 10 dpo so I'm pretty much waiting on AF. The only odd thing is this killer back pain. I don't normally get it during tww and if it has happene was accompanied by cramps. I don't know. I'm taking new things this cycle like metformin the first half of cycle stopped a day before O and then Coq10 and prenatals coupled with Vitamin D3. I've only just now started the inositol stuff so it isn't the cause.

MAN...I'm praying AF is not this painful too.

Here's to the new cycle. Oh, and I'll be back on Clomid next two cycles...wish me luck :shrug:...so far just gives me cyst.


----------



## Nixnax

I only ever make it to 12 DPO and af arrives on 13DPO. Last month was 14 dpo. So thought I had a day left. So I guess it was on time (ish). 

Hope- I hope you dont have to have surgery, but if you do I hope you get some answers. 

I had lower back pain as well this month. Hope AF is a no show for you FTale. 

My symptoms are slightly different each month so Ive given up thinking what if. Feeling quite deflated today


----------



## hopefulone17

I've been on inositol about two weeks and no back pain so i wouldn't say its that. Hopefully its a good sign!!


----------



## FTale

Nix:Is your flow normal? Did you have any constipation? I so know what you mean about'new' symptoms..:wacko: This tops it for me after a few cycles back of constant bbs pain which I never have..yup. I'm done symptom spotting because non have meant pregnancy for me. HUGS...its okay to feel deflated some times...just how we feel. I'm sure once we are around cd7 we will pick back up with hope an cheer :flower:

Hope: I agree. I am good with insositol. I think it may be my prenatals with dha. Could be causing slight constipation/pressure on my lower back ....either way needs to be over. I read some where it could be poor blood circulation to. Very much points to the need for exercise lower extremities more. :thumbup:

I will like you all know when I start. This is a shift month for so I may naturally be a few days late. I am 'suppose' to start 15dpo,tomorrow. But it could be Monday.

Talk to you soon


----------



## FTale

Started AF an hour or so ago. So CD 1 for me.


----------



## Nixnax

Im having quite a heavy flow, but thats not uncommon for me. 

Sorry AF got you FTale. It really does show that you can feel anything that feels different and it wants absolutely nothing. Its not cool. 

Hope you all have a good weekend, happy Friday xx


----------



## FTale

Happy Friday to you all too:flower:


My flow is scketchy at best right now. Hopefully I get a day of heavy. Want a good clean out so I can get a thicker healthier lining.

Ok off to work. :)


----------



## hopefulone17

Well i am having some really intense cramps on my right side today and yesterday had a bit of spotting... 
Happy Friday!!


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> Well i am having some really intense cramps on my right side today and yesterday had a bit of spotting...
> Happy Friday!!

What dpo are you now. Hope its a good sign.

My last AF was light, this one feels like a clear out one


----------



## hopefulone17

Nix I am still waiting to O at this point


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> Nix I am still waiting to O at this point

I forget if you are doing opks. If so, have any gotten dark?


----------



## hopefulone17

I haven't gotten a smiley face yet so should be soon!


----------



## FTale

OOOH, duh. Smiley face.

You know I couldn't do those because it would blink for days for me then solid smiley face as I was ovulating or like 4 hours before. (I feel the stupid ovulation thing..hurts like heck)

Are you bding anyway? Catch that eggy :)


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies, Im just sat here waiting for ovulation to arrive. Its around a week away yet so nothing exciting to report this end


----------



## hopefulone17

Yes we have been BD'ing every other day all cycle.
Got my smiley face last night ladies!


----------



## Kay_

Hi ladies, 

Today I am 3DPO and also in the TWW. No symptoms for me of course:nope: Probably still way too early. TTC baby#1<3 

I BD every other day leading up until the day of ovulation (charting BBT). Last symptoms I had were around my ovulation day and a bit after (pulling/cramping sensations..especially when I moved around a bit). 

Hoping we all get BFP!!
:dust:


----------



## FTale

Nix: I'm waiting too. I'm hoping it doesn't happen this weekend like last cycle at cd10. Sucked. I'm on Clomid 100mg so maybe it will push O day out to cd14 or 15. I can already feel my right ovary complaining. I'm doing some thing new this cycle testing wise. Testing the ph of my cm since I've started cutting out meats and eating grains and veggies. I'm hoping to make my cm more alkaline around O time so spermies stand a chance. Today at cd7 it is at 5.250 or right between 5 - 5.5. I plan to check hubby's sperm as well to see if he is overly acidic too. I think around O day cm is naturally suppose to raise. I'm hoping to get it to 6.5.


Hope: :happydance: nail that eggie!

Kay: FX on trying for your first. I hope this 2ww goes by fast for you. Keep us posted on how you are doing. So far it sounds like you have ovulated for sure.


----------



## Kay_

FTale said:


> Nix: I'm waiting too. I'm hoping it doesn't happen this weekend like last cycle at cd10. Sucked. I'm on Clomid 100mg so maybe it will push O day out to cd14 or 15. I can already feel my right ovary complaining. I'm doing some thing new this cycle testing wise. Testing the ph of my cm since I've started cutting out meats and eating grains and veggies. I'm hoping to make my cm more alkaline around O time so spermies stand a chance. Today at cd7 it is at 5.250 or right between 5 - 5.5. I plan to check hubby's sperm as well to see if he is overly acidic too. I think around O day cm is naturally suppose to raise. I'm hoping to get it to 6.5.
> 
> 
> Hope: :happydance: nail that eggie!
> 
> Kay: FX on trying for your first. I hope this 2ww goes by fast for you. Keep us posted on how you are doing. So far it sounds like you have ovulated for sure.

Thank you! I will try to keep updating as soon as i see/feel any changes. I'm mainly focused on my BBT right now to see if it stays high (possible indication of pregnancy).


----------



## FTale

Kay: I know my post O bbt so well that this cycle I'm not looking at it. I want to blindly hope and believe its going to finally happen. I mean mine always starts dropping about 8dpo and never has a sustained recovery high enough to indicate pregnancy.

Everyone is different though. I see charts on FF where the temp rises or stays stupid high for days then drops all the way to the cover line on the day the person gets their AF.

What are you post O temps like? Mine normally do not go pass 97.90 for too long then back down to 97.7 which is where it stays till AF shows at 97.3. :shrug:


----------



## Kay_

FTale said:


> Kay: I know my post O bbt so well that this cycle I'm not looking at it. I want to blindly hope and believe its going to finally happen. I mean mine always starts dropping about 8dpo and never has a sustained recovery high enough to indicate pregnancy.
> 
> Everyone is different though. I see charts on FF where the temp rises or stays stupid high for days then drops all the way to the cover line on the day the person gets their AF.
> 
> What are you post O temps like? Mine normally do not go pass 97.90 for too long then back down to 97.7 which is where it stays till AF shows at 97.3. :shrug:

Mine has never stayed high in the past. They are usually up and down constantly however my current temps are rising slowly and have been for the past few days so we will see what happens. Usually after ovulation my temperature goes high then takes a dip but it did not happen this time.:shrug: Fingers crossed though


----------



## FTale

Kay: At what dpo does it dip? Normally progesterone peaks at about 6 or 7 dpo then goes does slowly or stays the same. Hard to say if you are pregnant or not until you either test at 10dpo or on or you get pregnant.

I hope your temp climbing high early on is a good sign that a bfp is near :thumbup:


----------



## Kay_

FTale said:


> Kay: At what dpo does it dip? Normally progesterone peaks at about 6 or 7 dpo then goes does slowly or stays the same. Hard to say if you are pregnant or not until you either test at 10dpo or on or you get pregnant.
> 
> I hope your temp climbing high early on is a good sign that a bfp is near :thumbup:

Normally my temperature will be low 36.1 and then it will rise high the next day indicating ovulation has occurred..the next day is usually followed by a low dip again and its been like this for a few cycles, but now is just going higher.:shrug:

Decided to check cervix earlier as well which is now fully closed and med-high which isn't much of an indicator of anything but noticed A LOT of milky white discharge afterwords, more than the usual so decided to mark that as well because usually i have nothing. I won't symptom spot too much, just waiting and hoping.

I'm also following someone elses chart and 3DPO their temperatures started to rise and just stayed high every day afterwords and she just found out that she is pregnant. She continues to update her temps for everyone to see and has gotten 4 BFP. Just hoping that is the case for me as well


----------



## claire_c

Hi y'all, I hate to randomly jump on the ship, but this is my first month TTC for #1 and I've been wanting to get some outside advice for a while. I'm trying super hard not to symptom spot, but lately I've had some symptoms I can't just say I'm making up lol... I'm 6dpo and the past 2 days I have been exhausted, when I get in bed I lay there feeling so tired, but I don't fall asleep. When I finally fall asleep, I sleep for hours and wake up feeling as if I didn't even sleep at all. I'm hardly hungry, only eat about one meal a day, but when I do get hungry, I'm starving. I'm going to the restroom more frequently, and I had a good amount of creamy white cm until around yesterday? Now I don't have much at all. Is that a bad sign? I'm thirsty alllllllll the time. That might be because I've been walking a lot more recently. My lower back has been hurting regularly, and I'm having cramps that feel like my period, but they are only on my right side pretty low down. I've never had these kinds of cramps before, they are usually all around and pretty intense and much closer to when af starts. I don't take my temps or anything like that. I was wondering if anyone else had any of these symptoms when they were expecting?


----------



## FTale

Kay_ said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Kay: At what dpo does it dip? Normally progesterone peaks at about 6 or 7 dpo then goes does slowly or stays the same. Hard to say if you are pregnant or not until you either test at 10dpo or on or you get pregnant.
> 
> I hope your temp climbing high early on is a good sign that a bfp is near :thumbup:
> 
> Normally my temperature will be low 36.1 and then it will rise high the next day indicating ovulation has occurred..the next day is usually followed by a low dip again and its been like this for a few cycles, but now is just going higher.:shrug:
> 
> Decided to check cervix earlier as well which is now fully closed and med-high which isn't much of an indicator of anything but noticed A LOT of milky white discharge afterwords, more than the usual so decided to mark that as well because usually i have nothing. I won't symptom spot too much, just waiting and hoping.
> 
> I'm also following someone elses chart and 3DPO their temperatures started to rise and just stayed high every day afterwords and she just found out that she is pregnant. She continues to update her temps for everyone to see and has gotten 4 BFP. Just hoping that is the case for me as wellClick to expand...

Oh, I'm going to be stalking you...lol Your progesterone seems to be off to a great start! The cm is a big indicator of that. Especially since it is different from your norm. You making me want to test after O this month after all. Haha..I won't though, I'm bbt'd out.

I hope you can find ways to breathe and relax. 2ww can be such a stressful time. If you are indeed preggy, want to give the baby a chill environment to grow in. I can just see you staring a that chart willing it to go higher. :haha: (I'm sending the same vibes)


----------



## FTale

claire_c said:


> Hi y'all, I hate to randomly jump on the ship, but this is my first month TTC for #1 and I've been wanting to get some outside advice for a while. I'm trying super hard not to symptom spot, but lately I've had some symptoms I can't just say I'm making up lol... I'm 6dpo and the past 2 days I have been exhausted, when I get in bed I lay there feeling so tired, but I don't fall asleep. When I finally fall asleep, I sleep for hours and wake up feeling as if I didn't even sleep at all. I'm hardly hungry, only eat about one meal a day, but when I do get hungry, I'm starving. I'm going to the restroom more frequently, and I had a good amount of creamy white cm until around yesterday? Now I don't have much at all. Is that a bad sign? I'm thirsty alllllllll the time. That might be because I've been walking a lot more recently. My lower back has been hurting regularly, and I'm having cramps that feel like my period, but they are only on my right side pretty low down. I've never had these kinds of cramps before, they are usually all around and pretty intense and much closer to when af starts. I don't take my temps or anything like that. I was wondering if anyone else had any of these symptoms when they were expecting?

Yes, with my daughter I had all the usual signs of 'getting AF'. I even joked the morning of my bfp that my temp had dropped and it was over. I had stressed over it so much till I was done with hoping and ready to move on to trying again. A bfp later that even shocked me to the core. The ONLY thing that happened out of the ordinary was a need to 'walk'. I had to walk. My legs felt like the nerves needed stretching. :shrug:

Oh, and hearthburn while eating mashed potatoes....my favorite but that was at 5dpo.

Otherwise, cramps, nausea, pms enough to full me into believing it didn't happen.

I've been trying a while now and each cycle I always hope I'll 'feel' pregnant. And every cycle with the exception of one, I never felt pregnant. The cycle where I felt it was the second after Fertility Acupuncture.

Well, sorry didn't mean to ramble so much.

Please keep us posted on how you doing. You will be at your test date in no time. :flower:


----------



## hopefulone17

Wow i miss so much in a days time. Good luck to everyone! Too early for me to symptom spot so crossing our fingers and hoping for the best!!! :dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Wow this has been active over the last day. 

Welcome to Claire and Kay. Hope you get your BFPs real soon.

FTale - I think Im very acidic. How exactly are you reducing the acid levels? Im very interested in this.

I started temping again this month 2 days ago. I do it vaginally because Im a mouth breather at night (as DP points out I snore through my mouth pahahaha) my temps are 36.4/5 ish pre ovulation at the moment. Im not getting much BDing in at the mo as Im on the late shift and hes fast asleep when I get home. Im due to ovulate between Friday and tiesday so its perfect timing for jumping on him over the weekend ha ha


----------



## claire_c

Thanks so much! I've been practically banging my head against the wall to try to figure out if I'm PMSing really bad or if it's something else. I've never had PMS symptoms like this so it put me on edge. My poor bf has been dealing with so much moodiness lol! Thanks for the welcome guys, these are my first ever posts on here. I can't wait to read more lol I hope everyone gets their BFP~


----------



## Kay_

FTale said:


> Kay_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Kay: At what dpo does it dip? Normally progesterone peaks at about 6 or 7 dpo then goes does slowly or stays the same. Hard to say if you are pregnant or not until you either test at 10dpo or on or you get pregnant.
> 
> I hope your temp climbing high early on is a good sign that a bfp is near :thumbup:
> 
> Normally my temperature will be low 36.1 and then it will rise high the next day indicating ovulation has occurred..the next day is usually followed by a low dip again and its been like this for a few cycles, but now is just going higher.:shrug:
> 
> Decided to check cervix earlier as well which is now fully closed and med-high which isn't much of an indicator of anything but noticed A LOT of milky white discharge afterwords, more than the usual so decided to mark that as well because usually i have nothing. I won't symptom spot too much, just waiting and hoping.
> 
> I'm also following someone elses chart and 3DPO their temperatures started to rise and just stayed high every day afterwords and she just found out that she is pregnant. She continues to update her temps for everyone to see and has gotten 4 BFP. Just hoping that is the case for me as wellClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, I'm going to be stalking you...lol Your progesterone seems to be off to a great start! The cm is a big indicator of that. Especially since it is different from your norm. You making me want to test after O this month after all. Haha..I won't though, I'm bbt'd out.
> 
> I hope you can find ways to breathe and relax. 2ww can be such a stressful time. If you are indeed preggy, want to give the baby a chill environment to grow in. I can just see you staring a that chart willing it to go higher. :haha: (I'm sending the same vibes)Click to expand...

Haha! I'm hoping as well! 

So this morning..well not really this morning because I woke up a bit late..I decided to make 1 boiled egg because i haven't been eating much these past days so I'm trying to eat small meals more frequently to help get back on track...anyways...when the egg was done boiling i peeled it..put it in a bowl and then cut it in half....let me tell you ...the egg smelled horrible like a light faint burning smell of something i can't really explain it but the egg looks fine..I always set my timer for them and have never smelled this before yuck! I forced myself to eat it anyway and i keep smelling it thinking is it really smelling like that or is it just me. I have no one with me right now to even ask if it smells weird:nope: Have you ever had this with a boiled egg before? Lol Did i do something wrong to it??


----------



## FTale

Darn I had to read an run because I'm swamped at work but will reply later ladies!! :D


----------



## FTale

Nix: I am eating 99.9% vegetables only. And doing Braggs' apple cider drink. Then the usual staying away from lots of caffiene. You don't want it too alkaline in there because bacteria can form since the environment is so peaceful...lol 4 - 4.5 is normal vaginal ph. Mine may be slightly higher at 5 - 5.25 because I O early. But like I said, hoping Clomid slows it down a few days.

Happy bding come the weeken! I'll be doing the same in hopes of planting sperm dudes along the course to nab eggie by Wednesday. ;)

Claire: Its a roller coaster alright.! Glad to have you on board with us.

Kay: Eggs? hahahah...they can stink. But really funky eggs makes me cringe. Orange juice was the clincher for me. I love it but went to drink some before I knew I was pregnant and it tasted AWFUL. I thought some thing was wrong with it. I found out a week late (after reading my pregnancy test wrong....then right UGH) that it was because I was at least 4 to 5 weeks pregs. Meh, the things you learn.


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> Wow i miss so much in a days time. Good luck to everyone! Too early for me to symptom spot so crossing our fingers and hoping for the best!!! :dust:

Crossing fingers with you!!


----------



## hopefulone17

Good morning ladies,
I know its way too early for me to feel anything so unless i'm one of those women who's body just know then its all in my head. But my boobs have been sore and i'm nauseous all day long..


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:
 

> Good morning ladies,
> I know its way too early for me to feel anything so unless i'm one of those women who's body just know then its all in my head. But my boobs have been sore and i'm nauseous all day long..

Meh, you feel what you feel. Sore bbs is hard to not notice. Hormones are shifting around for sure. What dpo are you? I'm having a hair brain day. I'm working and can recall my password to process payroll...its real at my house...so foggy but feel good otherwise.


----------



## FTale

Do you all think it is positive? I think so but some people like the test line to be way darker than control line. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







cd9.jpg
File size: 7.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Kay_

It feels like it's going to be a long wait for me! My other half is away for 4 whole months:cry: So if i don't take this cycle, I won't be trying again until May/June. I'm just praying for a BFP this time..I haven't had much luck in the past so I'm really doubting myself for this time too:nope: Every morning when I wake up it feels like my heart is racing/a feel of anxiety and I'm not sure why(?) afterwords I'm constantly stressing all day and i'm not sure how to stop it! Cervix is ranging everyday from soft to med-firm but always closed...Probably means nothing though:shrug:

5DPO today


FX for all of you!!

FTale: Doesn't that mean a positive when there is a line in both test and control area? I don't normally use those type of tests, I always get the first response or digital. If so, thats definitely a positive for pregnancy ..


----------



## FTale

Kay_ said:


> It feels like it's going to be a long wait for me! My other half is away for 4 whole months:cry: So if i don't take this cycle, I won't be trying again until May/June. I'm just praying for a BFP this time..I haven't had much luck in the past so I'm really doubting myself for this time too:nope: Every morning when I wake up it feels like my heart is racing/a feel of anxiety and I'm not sure why(?) afterwords I'm constantly stressing all day and i'm not sure how to stop it! Cervix is ranging everyday from soft to med-firm but always closed...Probably means nothing though:shrug:
> 
> 5DPO today
> 
> 
> FX for all of you!!
> 
> FTale: Doesn't that mean a positive when there is a line in both test and control area? I don't normally use those type of tests, I always get the first response or digital. If so, thats definitely a positive for pregnancy ..

Its an OPK testing for LH. I should ovulate within the next 7 days I guess. Hard to say when using Clomid.

As for your waiting till 4 months out, I'm sorry. I really pray you get a bfp this cycle too. :hugs:


----------



## Kay_

FTale said:


> Kay_ said:
> 
> 
> It feels like it's going to be a long wait for me! My other half is away for 4 whole months:cry: So if i don't take this cycle, I won't be trying again until May/June. I'm just praying for a BFP this time..I haven't had much luck in the past so I'm really doubting myself for this time too:nope: Every morning when I wake up it feels like my heart is racing/a feel of anxiety and I'm not sure why(?) afterwords I'm constantly stressing all day and i'm not sure how to stop it! Cervix is ranging everyday from soft to med-firm but always closed...Probably means nothing though:shrug:
> 
> 5DPO today
> 
> 
> FX for all of you!!
> 
> FTale: Doesn't that mean a positive when there is a line in both test and control area? I don't normally use those type of tests, I always get the first response or digital. If so, thats definitely a positive for pregnancy ..
> 
> Its an OPK testing for LH. I should ovulate within the next 7 days I guess. Hard to say when using Clomid.
> 
> As for your waiting till 4 months out, I'm sorry. I really pray you get a bfp this cycle too. :hugs:Click to expand...

Ohhhh ok:dohh:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies,

Hopeful, I hope its a sign for you. My boobs used to really hurt around ovulation, but the last 2 cycles thats changed, they now hurt in the week running up to AF. 

FTale, that looks very close to being positive. Thats about as close as mine get. Im doing an opk tomorrow, due to ovulate on Tuesday/weds this end. 

Kay, oh no, sorry hes away for 4 months. That really really sucks . Got everything crossed for you


----------



## Kay_

@Nixnax Thank you! I'm praying for my BFP but something just tells me I am going to get my hopes up for nothing. I've been marking all my symptoms and tracking literally everything so if it is a BFN at least I'll know which symptoms aren't much to fuss about for next time


----------



## Nixnax

I really hate how pregnancy symptoms are the same as PMS symptoms. A guy must have made up that rule lol. There are months that I&#8217;ve been convinced that I&#8217;ve been pregnant but haven&#8217;t been. It&#8217;s cruel. Is this your first that you trying for? I&#8217;m trying for my first.

AFM - we&#8217;ve been BDing every day. With his delayed ejaculation problem, the every other day rule doesn&#8217;t really apply. I&#8217;m starting to feel really tired as we&#8217;ve been doing it a LOT! Role on ovulation so I can have a break.

He had a bit of meltdown the other day and it sounded like he was trying to tell me to leave him because he couldn&#8217;t give me a baby. I told him that there were other ways we could do this (as in we self inseminate) and he looked mortified. Said that if he couldn&#8217;t do the conventional way, then he didn&#8217;t want to do it at all. Was a bit of a kick in the gut. Hoping I can bend his mind on that one eventually. We stand a much higher chance that way. We&#8217;ll see what happens with that one. I&#8217;ll wait a while before approaching that suggestion again.


----------



## hopefulone17

Morning ladies! Sore bb's are still hanging around and i still have well over a week until AF!


----------



## Kay_

Nixnax said:


> I really hate how pregnancy symptoms are the same as PMS symptoms. A guy must have made up that rule lol. There are months that Ive been convinced that Ive been pregnant but havent been. Its cruel. Is this your first that you trying for? Im trying for my first.
> 
> AFM - weve been BDing every day. With his delayed ejaculation problem, the every other day rule doesnt really apply. Im starting to feel really tired as weve been doing it a LOT! Role on ovulation so I can have a break.
> 
> He had a bit of meltdown the other day and it sounded like he was trying to tell me to leave him because he couldnt give me a baby. I told him that there were other ways we could do this (as in we self inseminate) and he looked mortified. Said that if he couldnt do the conventional way, then he didnt want to do it at all. Was a bit of a kick in the gut. Hoping I can bend his mind on that one eventually. We stand a much higher chance that way. Well see what happens with that one. Ill wait a while before approaching that suggestion again.

I know right!? Yes, we are trying for #1 and have tried in the past for only 2-3 months with no luck lol I know thats a short time to try for but we just decided at that point to try again later on. 

Today I woke up with a .3 temperature rise (36.8c) and i looked back on my previous charts around 8DPO my temperature was always around 36.1c:shrug: I hope this means something!<3


----------



## FTale

Nix: I'm hun. Its hard with the delayed ejaculation issue. And guys are so prideful that they tend to shy away from doing things outside of the box concerning bd matters. Give him time like you plan and keep doing what you are doing.

Has he had a semen analysis? Just thought of that. I forget if you said already.

We haven't been doing much of anything. I have no libido...lol.but I am on my supplements and did the clomid so just waiting for signs that I am getting ready to O. I think the opk is darker this morning. We will bd tonight and on afterwards I guess. Girl,I'm bushed with ttc..really...goodness..lol. Maybe I just need a nap or something.

Hugs....praying we get our bfps soon


Hope: FX its a sign for you. Even if it goes away, some thing is sturing about in your hormones.

Kay: Nice temp rise, I hope it keeps rising:happydance:


----------



## Kay_

I just started getting these sharp pains right before my hip bone on the left side I don't know why but it came and went two different times a minute apart...it hurt enough that made me think what the heck was that:?::shrug:


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nix: I'm hun. Its hard with the delayed ejaculation issue. And guys are so prideful that they tend to shy away from doing things outside of the box concerning bd matters. Give him time like you plan and keep doing what you are doing.
> 
> Has he had a semen analysis? Just thought of that. I forget if you said already.
> 
> We haven't been doing much of anything. I have no libido...lol.but I am on my supplements and did the clomid so just waiting for signs that I am getting ready to O. I think the opk is darker this morning. We will bd tonight and on afterwards I guess. Girl,I'm bushed with ttc..really...goodness..lol. Maybe I just need a nap or something.
> 
> Hugs....praying we get our bfps soon
> 
> 
> Hope: FX its a sign for you. Even if it goes away, some thing is sturing about in your hormones.
> 
> Kay: Nice temp rise, I hope it keeps rising:happydance:

No he hasnt yet. But if nothing happens by July then well be going for tests. Both of us will be. We go on holiday in June and July will mark a year of trying. In the uk you have to give it a year before theyll see you. 

Ugh I know what you mean about tired. He goes on for EVER as well ha ha. My whole body aches. 

Hope you get the libido back, you need it. Well good thing for us ladies is.... we can always do it. Catch that egg


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Nix: I'm hun. Its hard with the delayed ejaculation issue. And guys are so prideful that they tend to shy away from doing things outside of the box concerning bd matters. Give him time like you plan and keep doing what you are doing.
> 
> Has he had a semen analysis? Just thought of that. I forget if you said already.
> 
> We haven't been doing much of anything. I have no libido...lol.but I am on my supplements and did the clomid so just waiting for signs that I am getting ready to O. I think the opk is darker this morning. We will bd tonight and on afterwards I guess. Girl,I'm bushed with ttc..really...goodness..lol. Maybe I just need a nap or something.
> 
> Hugs....praying we get our bfps soon
> 
> 
> Hope: FX its a sign for you. Even if it goes away, some thing is sturing about in your hormones.
> 
> Kay: Nice temp rise, I hope it keeps rising:happydance:
> 
> No he hasnÂt yet. But if nothing happens by July then weÂll be going for tests. Both of us will be. We go on holiday in June and July will mark a year of trying. In the uk you have to give it a year before theyÂll see you.
> 
> Ugh I know what you mean about tired. He goes on for EVER as well ha ha. My whole body aches.
> 
> Hope you get the libido back, you need it. Well good thing for us ladies is.... we can always do it. Catch that eggClick to expand...

I hope the bfp gets here for you before june/july. And YES..hahah...things we girls weather for the sake of catching the eggy. 

I hope I O by tomorrow so we can be done with it. I feel like I'm tip toeing around until I know for sure that I have O'd. :dohh:


----------



## Nixnax

Had a positive opk on Monday night, so I possibly ovulated yesterday. It hasnt been confirmed yet and Ive had no signs of it happening. We BDd on 26th, 28th, 29th, And 30th. I dont think weve got it in us to do it tonight ha ha.

Got a cheeky night away planned at the weekend. Cant wait.

Its cold, wet and windy here today. I dont want to go to work. I want to snuggle up and stay in bed


----------



## hopefulone17

Nix: i feel the same way, its cold here as we are waiting on some snow this weekend, it took everything in me to get out of bed this morning.

I've been cramping the last couple of days and craving chocolate milk this morning? that's a new one!


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> Nix: i feel the same way, its cold here as we are waiting on some snow this weekend, it took everything in me to get out of bed this morning.
> 
> I've been cramping the last couple of days and craving chocolate milk this morning? that's a new one!

Glad its not just me. Its a glorious day now, cold but Sunny.

If ever craved that then Id know something was up ha ha. Where are you in your cycle now?


----------



## hopefulone17

I am around 6-8 dpo


----------



## FTale

Nix: im with you..I've had what look like positives all week. But only yesterday did I feel like something tried to happen? But even on Clomid I O by CD 14..15 the latest. I wonder if the Myo Inositol delayed it. I my stop taking it if I don't see a sign of O by Friday. I was really looking forward to a possible valentine bfp. At this point, just want a normal cycle.

Ooooo, a getaway Weekend,eh? Oh I envy you there. I hope you two have a wonderful time. And the weather plays nice.:hugs:

Hope: Chocolate milk..lol Now that us a craving I've never had. Have you had any? True test to see how you handle it. FX you get a bfp to go with your chocolate milk. :)


----------



## Kay_

Little update: My temperatures don't look too promising and I don't have any symptoms to make me think I conceived this cycle so I'm pretty sure I'm out for this month:cry::blush: I know your not suppose to say your out until AF shows but I'm calling it early..Only thing I have is a semi high, closed, firm cervix but that doesn't really say much unfortunately. 

I hope the rest of you get your BFPs this cycle!<3<3<3


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nix: im with you..I've had what look like positives all week. But only yesterday did I feel like something tried to happen? But even on Clomid I O by CD 14..15 the latest. I wonder if the Myo Inositol delayed it. I my stop taking it if I don't see a sign of O by Friday. I was really looking forward to a possible valentine bfp. At this point, just want a normal cycle.
> 
> Ooooo, a getaway Weekend,eh? Oh I envy you there. I hope you two have a wonderful time. And the weather plays nice.:hugs:
> 
> Hope: Chocolate milk..lol Now that us a craving I've never had. Have you had any? True test to see how you handle it. FX you get a bfp to go with your chocolate milk. :)

I ovulated last night, I was so bloated and had some pains in my right ovary. I went out for Indian food with some friends and my stomach felt so uncomfortable. I could barely fit in my trousers! It was painful bloating. Feeling a bit better today. FTale, I hope you had a silent ovulation. Are you temping? Is that showing any hints? My temp has been going up for the last 2 days. 

Yes a cheeky naughty weekend away. I bought is a game called nooki to take with us. Hoping to possibly break down his DE problem and spice it up a bit. Im blushing whilst writing this lol. 

Hopeful - not long to wait now. I hope the craving was a sign. Are you going to test at all or just wait to see if AF arrives?

Kay - awww I hope your temp takes a rise. Youre not out just yet. Got everything crossed for you


----------



## hopefulone17

I am not sure when i will test... i cant decide


----------



## FTale

Nix: I am SO jealous. Was just thinking, 'man I hope I o today', I smell like O. I get a mediciney smell down there right before it happens and after it happens. Its cd15 and I didn't get the pain you were talking about like usual. My ovary is achey slightly. Hmmm..I wonder if a punk cyst formed again. :dohh: If I get that O feeling, I'll jump on her and post for sure...hahah

HAHAHAH....ooooo its a naughty getaway...good..heeh. I think being away from home will help tons. Its like the different local makes for different behavior 'cause you can' :haha: Not that we need a different place, just our love muffins. :blush:

Your temp climb looks great! Mine is not doing much thought it dropped really low yesterday, went from 97.18 to 97.33 today. Not very much bassically pre O temps. 

You can finally take a breather now and just have fun. 

Hope: FX for when you test.

Kay: Hopefully you are not out. :hugs:


----------



## Zoboe95

Hey, I'm very much new here! We have just started TTC. I came off the pill (mycrogynon) last month, although the conversations I've seen about it since, I'm amazed I didn't get pregnant before now!! ...I am due to O In the next couple of days, just tested, and the two lines are pretty much identical. We DTD at the weekend and again yesterday, and will for the next few days...I'm totally impatient, and the TWW is killing me before I've even started it. Coming off the pill last month, I doubt it will happen straight away anyway!! I've just left my job, and plan on not having another one for a while. My mum is super keen for me to go and work for her (she runs a nursery) ...she obvs doesn't know we are TTC, and I fear that if it takes too long I'm going to run out of excuses!! :thumbup: hope you don't mind me joining you all, but its great to have someone to talk to!


----------



## Nixnax

Ugh your body is being very mean to you this month. Come on ovaries, do your thing. FF hasnt confirmed my ovulation yet, hopefully tomorrow. My earlier temps are all over the place, this is because I was in the late shift last week so was getting up later. 

Ha ha yep, its a naughty fun weekend away. Not that we need to go away to do it, but it certainly does help you let go a bit more. 

Hey zoboe, welcome. Hope you get your BFP fast. This is a great thread for support and just a good old moan when you need to.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Ugh your body is being very mean to you this month. Come on ovaries, do your thing. FF hasnÂt confirmed my ovulation yet, hopefully tomorrow. My earlier temps are all over the place, this is because I was in the late shift last week so was getting up later.
> 
> Ha ha yep, itÂs a naughty fun weekend away. Not that we need to go away to do it, but it certainly does help you let go a bit more.
> 
> Hey zoboe, welcome. Hope you get your BFP fast. This is a great thread for support and just a good old moan when you need to.

Nix: MY OVARIES ARE SCREAMING..ITS HAPPENING :happydance:
hahaha..finally...dang. Funny thing is my temp has been rising since yesterday, let me post my chart to look at. I don't have a confirmed O either. Clomid and new vitamins this month so pre O temsp are scattered as well.

Zoboe: Welcome :flower:! So happy to have you join us. I'm praying it does happen straight away for you!! Keep us posted on how you are doing.

Hope: Did you test yet. FX!!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180202-130303_2 (1).jpg
File size: 47.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kay_

I am 12DPO today and I'm wondering if I should test or would it be too soon? Any advice?


----------



## FTale

Kay_ said:


> I am 12DPO today and I'm wondering if I should test or would it be too soon? Any advice?

You can test now if you are sure of you O date. A bfp would show now. FX!


----------



## Kay_

FTale said:


> Kay_ said:
> 
> 
> I am 12DPO today and I'm wondering if I should test or would it be too soon? Any advice?
> 
> You can test now if you are sure of you O date. A bfp would show now. FX!Click to expand...

I'm so scared its going to show a BFN:nope: But my temp has been 36.8 this morning, I have weird very light crampy feelings, bbs are sore, extreme bloating when I eat the smallest thing..


----------



## Kay_

Annndd as I suspected ....:bfn:


----------



## Nixnax

YAAAAAAAY OVARIES WELCOME TO THE PARTY. Ah I bet you feel a lot better now. Although, your chart would suggest you ovulated on day 14. How bizarre. Who cares, its happening yay. 

Sorry for the BFN Kay. Could be too early yet, hang in there. I still got everything crossed for you. 

I think Im 2 DPO today. So nada here. Just a achy feeling uterus but I think thats from all the BDing earlier in the week.


----------



## FTale

Kay: Sorry it was bfn. Don't give up. What test did you use?

Nix: Oh, I am so relieved. I thought I had messed myself up with going vegan, tons of pills and only just exercising my lower half this morning. I've not wanted to do cardio at all this last month. I will keep it up though.
We are days apart on O. Oh, my goodness this is going to be a good tww. Because we get chocolate in abundance no matter what on V Day..:haha:


----------



## Zoboe95

Got a positive O test again tonight, so it obviously hasn't quite arrived yet. Getting the hang of these forums, but the buttons on my phone are quite small, and I've managed to unsubscribe from this thread 3 times so far tonight!


----------



## Kay_

FTale said:


> Kay: Sorry it was bfn. Don't give up. What test did you use?
> 
> Nix: Oh, I am so relieved. I thought I had messed myself up with going vegan, tons of pills and only just exercising my lower half this morning. I've not wanted to do cardio at all this last month. I will keep it up though.
> We are days apart on O. Oh, my goodness this is going to be a good tww. Because we get chocolate in abundance no matter what on V Day..:haha:

I used OneStep HPT at 12DPO. I'm now 14DPO and have been constipated today..I'm not sure if any of yous have gotten this before AF or if it has only been a sign of early pregnancy:shrug: I also have veiny bbs that are sore and larger than usual. Cervix this morning was med-closed-firm. BBT was 98.0F OR 36.7C


----------



## hopefulone17

sorry i've been so absent ladies... life has just been busy. I did test one day last week. which was super early and bfn my tracker suggets AF isnt due til friday. so i still have a ways to go!


----------



## FTale

FX your next tests are bfp ladies:thumbup:


----------



## Nixnax

Oooo I do love a bit of chocolate. A self confessed chocoholic here. 5DPO and not feeling a lot. I have a slight siatic pain in my left leg today. But that is all.

Kay, those one step can take ages to show anything. Dont worry just yet. 

Zoboe ha I know what you mean, it takes a while to get used to it. 

Good luck hopeful.


----------



## Kay_

Nixnax said:


> Oooo I do love a bit of chocolate. A self confessed chocoholic here. 5DPO and not feeling a lot. I have a slight siatic pain in my left leg today. But that is all.
> 
> Kay, those one step can take ages to show anything. Don&#8217;t worry just yet.
> 
> Zoboe ha I know what you mean, it takes a while to get used to it.
> 
> Good luck hopeful.

I did a little searching on the One Step HPT and there are a lot of negative reviews about them. Didn't know they could give false results so maybe thats the case with me..who knows..I did test again this morning with 2MU and it was still a negative ..BBTs are still high..little higher then before. Guess we'll see. 

FX for everyone else!:flower:


----------



## FTale

Nix: Welcome back!! Hope you had a wonderful weekend! 5dpo...ah, good old half wayish point. :coffee: I'm only 3dpo. I have nothing new going on. Nothing to give me hope.

When you do test, what brand will you use? All I have is clinical guard, sure predict, and some super cheapies that won't be good til like 13dpo.


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nix: Welcome back!! Hope you had a wonderful weekend! 5dpo...ah, good old half wayish point. :coffee: I'm only 3dpo. I have nothing new going on. Nothing to give me hope.
> 
> When you do test, what brand will you use? All I have is clinical guard, sure predict, and some super cheapies that won't be good til like 13dpo.

Thank you, I had a lovely weekend away. We ended up getting a little drunk so it wasnt quite the naughty weekend away :haha: it was nice though. 

Well last month I didnt test at all. My first month of not testing. I dont have any tests at all so I probably wont test again, unless AF is late. She normally arrives between cd27 and cd29. Never later than 29 (that was the month my body teased with a later af) 

Lets see how strong I can be


----------



## FTale

Nix: Hey getting away and getting pissed...good enough for me. You two had some alone time away from it all. I think that's what matters most.

You've been way stronger than me. I have all these tests but from past experiences no legit reason to test unless AF is late. I won't mention testing for the rest if the (as not to tempt you).

I do know I want to test on VDay. And that is about as late as I can stand. I'm saying this but come 10dpo I'll be fingering my stash wondering 'what if'.

My hubby and I have so much going on in the coming months that neither of us want to be stressing over BD and opks...lol. So we gave it our all this cycle and won't go mad crazy TTC again until the fall. I'm OK with this. After so many months of squinting..heheh, I could use a break. I plan to drink as much coffee as I want (decaf of course) and really dig into my new vegan eating lifestyle.

I had greasy cheese pizza and spicey chicken bites last night with hubby thinking I could handle it. Nope, woke this morning with horrible heartburn, nausea and feeling super hot. I won't make that mistake again.

I will still be here with you all crossing my fingers for some bfps. I pray by this time next year you all have some lil ones a foot.


----------



## hopefulone17

The only thing that would clue me in to pregnancy this cycle (If i am) is the fact that my chin and neck are broke out like i'm a teenager again... hope its a sign!its weird that its not my face thats broke out


----------



## Nixnax

FF says my test day is Valentines Day. My AF has arrive for an occasion for the last 4 months. He isnt amused lol.

I am taking it a bit easier now, no testing makes a really big difference to my mental state. I still use opks though. My temp said hello today, its never been that high. 

I get food hangovers as well, healthy eating definitely makes a difference.

Hopeful -oooo I hope thats a sign. Got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## FTale

Nix: I don't blame you at all. Its like continuously opening up empty boxes on Christmas. Very deflating.

Hope: FX!! you must be really going bonkers wondering..just a few more days.

Well, today I had my ovary scan to see how the cysts were doing. The bad ones were all gone! (thank you Hope, myo inositol worked). The only ones left were the follies I ovulated from which the tech said was 'alot of'. Oh, dear! To top it off my lining is 14mm. :happydance:

Some friends suggested I take baby aspirin to help thin it out for implantation. I will start tonight.

I am trying not to get my hopes up because I know temps don't mean a thing unless you get that bfp but at least I know why my temps are climbing so high.


----------



## Nixnax

Ah yay, that all sounds positive FTale. Hopefully the smaller ones disappear soon as well. 

I do find temping such a chore, its not something I enjoy. I find it fascinating though.


----------



## FTale

Nix: Yes, it is fascinating. I even know the different temps under the left side of my tongue versus the right (so sad but interesting).

Posted my chart so you can watch it with me. I'm going to try so hard not to break if this is another bfn chart


----------



## Nixnax

I&#8217;m officially stalking your chart. 

Ugh I had the most vile thing last night. I went out to play darts with my team. Got through half of my pint of cider. Needed to burp so did. I was a little bit sick in my mouth :cry: I didn&#8217;t even feel it coming. Blagh


----------



## FTale

Nix: Oh BLEH...that is the worse. I hope you didn't choke on it. You been hungry alot or feeling dizzy any?


----------



## Kay_

:witch: showed this afternoon!

I feel like I can't get pregnant anymore...I've tried on & off for a few months this year and then 3 years ago I tried for a few months with no luck! This is very depressing. When I was in my teens I got pregnant twice which ended with two abortions. Last one being almost ten years ago. Ever since then I never fell pregnant again. I went back to see the same person who performed my abortions and he said its most likely me just not being able to catch my fertile days on time..I find it so frustrating that back then I didn't even know about fertile days and fell pregnant and now that I'm trying and know about my fertile days it seems next to impossible to even get pregnant:cry::cry: I don't know what to do anymore, I feel like giving up on it. 

Hopefully the rest of yous get your BFP this cycle. For those of you who are still trying in June, I might see you on a new thread! GoodLuck:dust:


----------



## FTale

Kay: Sorry, fx for when you try again.:flower:


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nix: Oh BLEH...that is the worse. I hope you didn't choke on it. You been hungry alot or feeling dizzy any?

Ugh it was nasty. No not at all. Well Im always hungry, that wouldnt be a symptom for me lol. I can ALWAYS eat


----------



## Nixnax

Hey Kay, sorry AF showed. It is such hard work. I fell pregnant when I was younger, that ended in MC but I wasnt even trying at the time. Now I want to get pregnant, it is a lot harder. It will happen, you just have to relax and keep trying. Do the best you can do. Big hugs


----------



## FTale

Nix: Your chart looks really good. Nice steady high temps. Do you ever temp during day to see what it might be? I do. My temp plummeted down to the temp that Normally gives me AF. :( Never a good sign. Usually means my body is gearing up for AF by next Thursday.


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nix: Your chart looks really good. Nice steady high temps. Do you ever temp during day to see what it might be? I do. My temp plummeted down to the temp that Normally gives me AF. :( Never a good sign. Usually means my body is gearing up for AF by next Thursday.

No I dont, but I just have done and its37.69!!! Wow thats high. I did it a second time and its 37.64!!! It did a different beep, like a warning too high beep! it was 36.98 this morning.


----------



## FTale

Nix: That is really good!! Wow, I really hope you pull a bfp out of the hat...lol I feel like I'm out already. Have the serious chills I get about this time in the cycle too.

A few more days and we can both breathe :coffee:


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nix: That is really good!! Wow, I really hope you pull a bfp out of the hat...lol I feel like I'm out already. Have the serious chills I get about this time in the cycle too.
> 
> A few more days and we can both breathe :coffee:

Temp was 37.08 this morning, so a slight rise. This is only the 2nd time Ive done temps and last time it dropped the dayAF arrived. Its never been about 36.8 in the past. But I did only do it that one month


----------



## hopefulone17

well ladies, the witch showed up for me yesterday, I hope you all have better luck...


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> well ladies, the witch showed up for me yesterday, I hope you all have better luck...

Ah no. So sorry. Its so disheartening every month. Keep faith


----------



## FTale

Hope: :hugs: I'm sorry. All the best with next cycle. :dust:

Nix:I think for it only being your second chart you are doing well. Knowing when it will do the AF plummet is good. My starts falling downhill on or right after 8dpo..that's tomorrow. :wacko: 

Your chart did the same as mine this morning. I had a huge rise but took it an hour before I woke. So I sat up for bit, chatted with hubby then took my temp again two more times (half hour a part) and decided to go with that last one..lol..the super high one was intimidating.

Meanwhile, I feel like I do every cycle still, only difference is I woke up sick this morning like I normally do at 12dpo...better not get AF early.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Nixnax

I find my temps go up all day. So my first is always my coolest one. 

My boobs are so sore today. I always get soreness In the run up to af, but today is worse than normal. I may have to cancel my run tomorrow and do something lighter.

Other than that I feel pretty normal. 

I did cave and bought 2 tests whilst in the pound shop today. Not sure how reliable or sensitive they are. They are red/pink dye though. Im going to test if no af by weds. Ff says its due Tuesday.


----------



## FTale

Oh, wow, hadn't even noticed what dpo you are! I was just looking at your pretty climbing line. I badly bought more sensitive tests and will be officially breaking them in Sunday though today I accidentally got some pee on them :blush:

See, I wish I had sore boobs or anything to make me think YES...YES this is it.:haha:

What brand did you get? I have OSOM now. Never seen a positive on them for myself though.

I so bet you are preggers!!:dust:


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Oh, wow, hadn't even noticed what dpo you are! I was just looking at your pretty climbing line. I badly bought more sensitive tests and will be officially breaking them in Sunday though today I accidentally got some pee on them :blush:
> 
> See, I wish I had sore boobs or anything to make me think YES...YES this is it.:haha:
> 
> What brand did you get? I have OSOM now. Never seen a positive on them for myself though.
> 
> I so bet you are preggers!!:dust:

Ha ha ha love that I accidentally peed on them actually just laughed out loud. 

They are just cheap ones in plastic casing, Ive not seen the brand before. 2 for £1. Bargain. Probably a totally rubbish brand.

Im hoping so, keep everything crossed. I really hope you are also, how amazing would that be. A V day BFP


----------



## FTale

Nix: If we both got V Day bfps I don't think I would be able to close my mouth quite good from the pure shock of it. :cloud9: Its such a lovely thought, think I'll daydream on it.

I started to get sad earlier at the thought of not getting pregnant this cycle then told myself' oh, heck no, I've been here before and I know that if its bfn, I will survive', Not going to let stupid AF steal my happiness this time around. :thumbup: I plan to enjoy a weekend out with my daughter and best friend at one of her relatives' birthday party.

Then the next weekend is my birthday :happydance: Oh, yeah, going to have even more fun.:winkwink:


----------



## Kay_

Nixnax said:


> Hey Kay, sorry AF showed. It is such hard work. I fell pregnant when I was younger, that ended in MC but I wasnt even trying at the time. Now I want to get pregnant, it is a lot harder. It will happen, you just have to relax and keep trying. Do the best you can do. Big hugs

Thanks. I have an appointment for the first week of March during my next expected AF to see if my tubes are being blocked at all from previous events. Plus it gives me peace of mind knowing that they are 100% open. I'm thinking maybe a previous MC or abortion caused blockage somehow because I haven't "fell" pregnant for almost 10 years now. So we will see!


----------



## FTale

Kay_ said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> Hey Kay, sorry AF showed. It is such hard work. I ÂfellÂ pregnant when I was younger, that ended in MC but I wasnÂt even trying at the time. Now I want to get pregnant, it is a lot harder. It will happen, you just have to relax and keep trying. Do the best you can do. Big hugs
> 
> Thanks. I have an appointment for the first week of March during my next expected AF to see if my tubes are being blocked at all from previous events. Plus it gives me peace of mind knowing that they are 100% open. I'm thinking maybe a previous MC or abortion caused blockage somehow because I haven't "fell" pregnant for almost 10 years now. So we will see!Click to expand...

I tell you what, Nix. An HSG will clear you out if its a minimal blockage. I just had my second last winter and I saw that my left tube had trouble passing the dye. But the pushing of the fluid through it eventually cleared it out. That was about 3 or so months ago. I was hoping pregnancy would happen right away but clearly there were other factors in the way. Been on all the hormonal supplements to help and praying like a mad woman since.

I hope you don't need it but know if you do, it will be well worth it.:hugs:


----------



## FTale

Cramping, pooping, cramping some more...only 8dpo and my body is dusting it's hands and preparing for AF. AS IF!! No one invited her.:growlmad:

If I test positive between tomorrow and Wednesday, I will be beyond shocked.

How is everything going you ladies?


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Cramping, pooping, cramping some more...only 8dpo and my body is dusting it's hands and preparing for AF. AS IF!! No one invited her.:growlmad:
> 
> If I test positive between tomorrow and Wednesday, I will be beyond shocked.
> 
> How is everything going you ladies?

I have been a bit crampy tonight and having been pooping like a trooper all week. I normally only poop twice a week lol. 

My temp took a minor dip today. Hoping it goes up tomorrow. Im having a really moody day today


----------



## FTale

Nix: Giiiiirlll...moody here too. I feel like a snapping dragon.

Praying we beat the odds....come on bfps!!


----------



## FTale

I was up all night with a sick kiddo. I managed about 3 hours before the cat woke me. Was sleeping out in the lazyboy chair while I had my daughter sleeping on couch. Was hoping the different environment would encourage sleep. It did once I got her and the cat to stop playing:wacko:

I was so tired. I crawled back to my room at 3am managed to get some shut eye till 630 then I had to feed the cat before he woke the whole house...ended up waking her up anyway. So 2 hours later I am back in bed while my sweet hubby goes out to get breakfast.

So my bbt was normal still but could be lower if I wasn't so high strung over all the activity. Don't want to test today. My body feels not pregnant but I want to hold on to hope for a lil longer. My OSOM tests have always been spot on with being correct. So not touching them til Tuesday when I'm 11dpo. Buy then some thing has to show as I know my O date was good.

Otherwise, enjoying the gloomy weekend indoors. I hope everyone else is doing alright. :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Awww FTale sounds like you had a rough night. Hope you have a restful Sunday.

My temp went up a bit today yay. Boobs still killing. But I did work my chest in the gym yesterday, so that may be contributing to it. They hurt all over though, not just on the sides, this is a bit new for me. 
AF due in 2 days. Fighting the urge to test here


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Awww FTale sounds like you had a rough night. Hope you have a restful Sunday.
> 
> My temp went up a bit today yay. Boobs still killing. But I did work my chest in the gym yesterday, so that may be contributing to it. They hurt all over though, not just on the sides, this is a bit new for me.
> AF due in 2 days. Fighting the urge to test here

YAY!! This is good news. At least one of us is keeping preggo symptoms alive! hehehe. I got nothing over here. But cramping last night and that can be either or. :coffee:

Praying AF doesn't show for you!!:dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Your chart is looking good. I have everything crossed for you. 

I just had a hot flush so took my temp and it was 37.58. So still up there.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Your chart is looking good. I have everything crossed for you.
> 
> I just had a hot flush so took my temp and it was 37.58. So still up there.

I'm cramping like mad. And my rhr has tanked. I hope I don't get AF early. Bfn today. Haven't done any urine holding. Don't see the point when OSOM are so sensitive. 

Hope you hit flash your way to a bfp ..lol


----------



## Nixnax

Tested this morning, I couldnt hold out, BFN. I think AF will show her ugly face tomorrow


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Tested this morning, I couldnÂt hold out, BFN. I think AF will show her ugly face tomorrow

I'm so sorry, Nix. Me too. BFN so white my eyes watered just looking at it. I got mad. Sad. Disoriented. 
Now, I just want to drink loads of coffee. Which I really shouldn't do giving my sleeping habits.

Dang it...forgot to get some melatonin at the store too. I have a hard time getting enough sleep. I'm going to start going to bed earlier. I usually stay up late so I can hang with hubby before he goes to bed. But that's like at 8 or 9 oclock some times 10. Not anymore. If he wants to hang, he can do so at 7pm because I'm catching zzzz's at 830.

It will mean doing my workouts in the morning but I'm game. Need a change.

Well, we didn't get our Valentine bean but no matter what day we do get them, we will be some happy campers. :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Same here. It was so white, I swear it was laughing at me. Im expecting my temp to take a catastrophic nose dive tomorrow.

Im a bit of a night owl, rarely go to bed early. Last night and sat night I was in bed by 10pm. Which is early or me. Im usually a midnight kinda gal. 

Just a sitting back and awaiting the arrival of AF.


----------



## hopefulone17

Here's hoping AF stays away for both of you.. 
I'm going to be one of those crazy women for a moment and wonder if what i thought was a period was really IB. I say that because today i am rather crampy and nauseous. and because AF was super weird. like the first day was just brown stringy mucus (TMI I know, sorry) Which i NEVER get and then i had a semi normal/light flow for half of the second day and then it was over. now almost a week later i am cramping and can barely eat..


----------



## Nixnax

Hey hopeful, thank you, Im clutching at straws.

Given what you have just said I would definitely be inclined to test. That sounds extremely light for a period. Do you think you will


----------



## hopefulone17

I likely will i just don't know if i want to use the internet cheapies i have or CDB... opinions?


----------



## Nixnax

I would go for a cheapie. For that very reason. Its a cheaper way to find out. If you see something, then blow the CBD as well. Im a cheapskate ha ha. Good luck


----------



## Nixnax

Im finding it so hard not to obsess this month. I just brushed my teeth for bed and my gums on my right side were so sore. I could barely stand to brush them. I also spat a little blood. They were fine this morning when I brushed and I havent eaten anything sharp to scratch them. Argh I want this TWW over, its driving me nuts


----------



## FTale

I'm waiting for it to be over too. I keep trying to figure out how to turn my tests positive. Torture. Saturday is when AF should be here but I have a feeling it will be earlier.

We need some mercy.


----------



## Nixnax

I had the worst sleep ever last night. I kept waking up cramping. Now heres the odd part, Im not sure if I was dreaming I was cramping or whether I actually was. I cant work it out.

My temp also nose dived today. Boooo. Preparing to move on to cycle #7


----------



## Zoboe95

Last night at 10dpo I took a cheapo pregnancy test, and it went positive. Not as clear as the control line, but there was definitely a line there. About 30 seconds later...gone! ...faded as quick as it arrived...I swear I'm not insane, it did happen! ...this morning I did another cheapo and couldn't see anything...I'm so confused!


----------



## hopefulone17

its a good thing that AF hasn't shown up for you all yet..
I did test with the cheapie last night and BFN. However, this morning the nausea is real. I'm literally holding back from getting sick.


----------



## Nixnax

Its sounds like we are going through the mill this month! What a month. 

Hope your BFP come back zo. 

Ah hopeful, I was sure youd get a BFP. Maybe test again tomorrow if you still feel rotten.

Still praying AF stays away for me. Im just heading to the gym to take my mind off of it all and to cheer me the hell up. Im so mardy today


----------



## FTale

Nix: I think you were cramping for real. Those must have been some mighty cramps getting to you in your sleep. I hope working out gave you back some happy vibes. My temp tanked too. So low it will not be getting back up. I'm stopping the baby aspirin and progesterone today. I don't see a point. OSOM bfn and frer bfn ...pretty sure I'm out. :cry:

Hubby suggested we hit our work out routine again together last night to get me out of my funk. Meh, might as well.

:dust: to everyone else, really hope one of us can grab that bfp this cycle!!


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nix: I think you were cramping for real. Those must have been some mighty cramps getting to you in your sleep. I hope working out gave you back some happy vibes. My temp tanked too. So low it will not be getting back up. I'm stopping the baby aspirin and progesterone today. I don't see a point. OSOM bfn and frer bfn ...pretty sure I'm out. :cry:
> 
> Hubby suggested we hit our work out routine again together last night to get me out of my funk. Meh, might as well.
> 
> :dust: to everyone else, really hope one of us can grab that bfp this cycle!!

They must have been real, it felt really odd, like I was on another planet. I probably was!

I&#8217;ve been feeling really light headed and sick since the gym. I didn&#8217;t work too hard, but hard enough. 

So AF hasn&#8217;t arrived yet. The longest cycle I&#8217;ve ever had is 28 days and today is day 28. My boobs aren&#8217;t as sore but can still defo feel them. My gums are still sore. Gah if no AF tomorrow, then I&#8217;m testing again.

Working out together is good. We do that sometimes


----------



## Zoboe95

Bfn again tonight...why is it my brain tells me a good idea to test this early, when its clearly not!! ...didn't realise just how hard the tww would be!


----------



## Nixnax

Zoboe95 said:


> Bfn again tonight...why is it my brain tells me a good idea to test this early, when its clearly not!! ...didn't realise just how hard the tww would be!


I gave up testing early a while ago, its just too much too much heartache. Im nervous about testing tomorrow at 14 dpo :blush:


----------



## Zoboe95

Good luck nixnax wish I could hold off, but I give in to temptation every time!


----------



## Nixnax

I was a nightmare when I had cheapies at home. Once Id run out (I bought 50!!) I promised myself not to buy anymore. I have tested twice this month. I bought two cheap ones for £1. Both were BFN. 

If I dont wake up to AF tomorrow I will test again.


----------



## Nixnax

AF arrived this morning! Call off the excitement party. Something this month really made think this was my month, but it wasnt to be.


----------



## Zoboe95

Aww sorry nix, fx next month is your month!

I've woken up kind of just feeling normal. I don't feel pregnant, I just feel like normal old me. No idea what this is supposed to mean, but its what my head is telling me. I dont even feel the need to test right now. I'm not going to test today (yeah right, I'll cave later) ...AF is due over the weekend, and unfortunately I'll be away at a hen do, so won't be able to test, but at least I won't be thinking about it! (I don't drink so that's not a problem)


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> AF arrived this morning! Call off the excitement party. Something this month really made think this was my month, but it wasnÂt to be.

:hugs: I'm sorry. The uninvited guest always seems to arrive. We will keep trying to lose her invitation in the mail :winkwink: Treat yourself to some thing relaxing.:flower:

I'll be entertaining her on Saturday...ugh. Feels like she is knocking at the door.


----------



## FTale

Zoboe95 said:


> Aww sorry nix, fx next month is your month!
> 
> I've woken up kind of just feeling normal. I don't feel pregnant, I just feel like normal old me. No idea what this is supposed to mean, but its what my head is telling me. I dont even feel the need to test right now. I'm not going to test today (yeah right, I'll cave later) ...AF is due over the weekend, and unfortunately I'll be away at a hen do, so won't be able to test, but at least I won't be thinking about it! (I don't drink so that's not a problem)

Same boat. Should be this weekend. And I'm hoping not to use up the rest of my test stupidly testing knowing they will be bfn. FX she doesn't show but it she does its on time so we can move on to a new cycle....I know I'm tired of seeing bfns.


----------



## Nixnax

Good luck ladies. Hope you all had a lovely Valentines Day. 

Im just spending the rest of my week focusing on doing things for me. I have the gym today and a swim planned for this evening. Looking forward to the swim


----------



## FTale

I'm trying to finish up house chores and work projects. Then Friday evening taking off to spend time with friend and her relatives. I hope AF isn't too heavy or painful. Like staying home on cd1 but I'll be at an actual event..ugh.

I will catch up later, enjoy yourself Nix. Hope AF stays away for you zoboe. Hugs Hope.


----------



## FTale

Ok ladies.

So, either the last week of this month or the first week of March, I'm doing an IUI (depends on when ovulation happens). I talked it over with my hubby. Decided it'd be a bday gift to me. And I'm so nervous. I know there isn't a high chance of it working given my age and how long we've been trying naturally.

What I do know is I will ovulate with clomid and at the end of 2016 my AMH was still pretty good. Not sure how quickly it can go down but I've been taking Coq10 to help with egg quality for over 30 days. I stopped for a bit towards the end of this cycle but picked back up yesterday.

I know IUI or IVF is not a gurantee. But I haven't tried either this whole time so here goes nothing.

:shrug:


----------



## hopefulone17

Best of luck to you Ftale! That is our next route


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> Best of luck to you Ftale! That is our next route

Thank you Hope!!

It took forever to find some one to do it at an affordable price. I hope it is what we needed because we both do not want IVF. That's where we totally stop despite my age.

When do you think you might try IUI?


----------



## hopefulone17

it will likely still be a while.. my doctor will not do it without surgery to determine if anything is blocking my tubes, so i am doing that at the end of next month, then we will try naturally a few more months once everything is cleared.


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> it will likely still be a while.. my doctor will not do it without surgery to determine if anything is blocking my tubes, so i am doing that at the end of next month, then we will try naturally a few more months once everything is cleared.

Ok, makes since. I just did the HSG in late Fall of last year. My left was semi blocked but opened up and the right was good to go. I think my cm is just too hostile for sperm to swim up.

I hope yours goes well and that they have stirrups. My butt did not appreciate not having anything to brace myself during the procedure...but I survived. You will too. :hugs:

Meanwhile, praying we get some bfps this year.


----------



## hopefulone17

I wish you all the luck and baby dust :dust: in the world! FX that this works for you!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, I&#8217;m back. I took a week off to stop stressing about it. I&#8217;m stripping it right back again this month. No temping, I know I ovulate and that I generally do on day 14/15, so I don&#8217;t need the added stress. Only doing opks. Just gearing up for ovulation on Monday. 

FTale, that&#8217;s amazing. I really hope it&#8217;s sucessful 

Hopeful, I hope your surgery goes well and shows that all is well. 

Babydust to all. This will be our year, I&#8217;m sure of it


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck Nixnax ! <3 

I agree with the whole not temping thing... that's the approach we're taking this time. I was getting way too hung up on it and stressing which of course never helps when ttc!


----------



## FTale

Same here my friends. Have not touched my thermometer. I will do OPK though because I want to be sure in case Clomid makes me O super late. Don't want an ill timed IUI.

Other than just taking my vitamins and trying to stay focussed on work.

Nix: FX for Monday!!

Hope: Thank you :hugs:

Mummmy: My thermometer was starting to hurt my temp spot..lol. Yeah, a sign, to stop already. :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

It does get too much doesnt it. I become too focused on temps. Ill be doing an opk Sunday and possibly Monday. 

I have a super lazy at home weekend planned. The only energetic thing Ill be doing is going to the gym. I shall be in pjs for the rest of it. Cant wait.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sounds like a perfect weekend Nixnax!


----------



## FTale

Nixnax: Its my bday so I'm already in my PJs LOL...

I hope you relax your way into a calm 2ww. We need one!

Can you post your positive O sticks? I'm getting new ones in the mail from pregmate. Have you ever used those before?:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nixnax: Its my bday so I'm already in my PJs LOL...
> 
> I hope you relax your way into a calm 2ww. We need one!
> 
> Can you post your positive O sticks? I'm getting new ones in the mail from pregmate. Have you ever used those before?:hugs:

Happy birthday, hope you have a wicked day:flower:

I actually did an opk today. Hoping Ive attached it. Not even close to positive but it is my first day of fertile window. Il post one every day until O. 

We did bd today, but it wasnt successful on his part :cry: I really hope some spermies do escape from time to time.
 



Attached Files:







4AF86DC3-2CFC-45F1-B7F6-672FD71C9CB8.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## FTale

Nix: Sorry it didn't go as hoped. But way good your opk was still negative! Watch we O at the same time again..lol. I'm entering into my fertile window too. I feel like I'm walking around wetting my pants. Ugh. I hope it holds off till Friday or Saturday.

FX we get our eggies this cycle.

How is everyone else doing!


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nix: Sorry it didn't go as hoped. But way good your opk was still negative! Watch we O at the same time again..lol. I'm entering into my fertile window too. I feel like I'm walking around wetting my pants. Ugh. I hope it holds off till Friday or Saturday.
> 
> FX we get our eggies this cycle.
> 
> How is everyone else doing!

Walking around wetting your pants :haha:

Well there is no point posting todays opk, its virtualy naked :haha: my ovulation day has been moved to Tuesday :shrug: mind you it was CD15 last month so that fits I guess.


----------



## FTale

Nix: What gives? Stupid opks. I'm going cross eyed trying to figure mine. Positive yesterday.Cm both creamy/wet and my temp was 96.80 degrees( tested this morning because of early positive yesterday). Now I'm kicking myself for not bbting:haha: 

I shouldn't O till Saturday cd16. Not cd10! I better not O today. IUI will get cancelled for sure.:growlmad: There is no way we can get to the RE office today. It's so far away.

Do you have any ewcm? Any signs that O is coming? Are you going to bd every other day till positive O? We had to do sperm in a cup this am because he had to rush to work. It was just to give a lil hope in case I O while he is at work today. :shrug:

Here's to managing to catch these ellusive eggies :winkwink:


----------



## hopefulone17

well ladies i hope you both O soon!
I had thought i wasnt going to O this month as i always do on CD 15 and did not this cycle. However yesterday, 3 days later on CD 18 I got a positive OPK and today experiencing some cramps in left side


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies,

Ah hope, yay for ovulating. Your body is playing tricks on you. 

FTale, ah no I hope your ovulation holds off so you can have IUI. I really wish my SO was ok about sperm in a cup. At the moment he wont have none of it. Thats probably the only way its going to work for us. Im still working on that one. :haha:

Heres todays opk. Getting darker but not there yet. FF says ovulation tomorrow and Flo says weds. Flo has been more accurate recently, so well see. Ive never had EWCM but since upping my dose of EPO to 3000mg a this cycle, I have just checked and its a lot thinner, almost watery. Its normally thick all month. Ill check it again tomorrow and weds.

We couldnt bd last night as hed been doing motorcross racing and was a bit battered and bruised. And tonight hes ill :dohh: going to try my later with him though :haha: we last bdd on sat, but we did do it twice. Both times with no victory cigar :nope: 

Heres to hoping one made a break for it :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







28913B5F-E2D3-46FB-88D1-257693E6322A.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Ah hope, yay for ovulating. Your body is playing tricks on you.
> 
> FTale, ah no I hope your ovulation holds off so you can have IUI. I really wish my SO was ok about sperm in a cup. At the moment he wonÂt have none of it. ThatÂs probably the only way itÂs going to work for us. IÂm still working on that one. :haha:
> 
> HereÂs todayÂs opk. Getting darker but not there yet. FF says ovulation tomorrow and Flo says weds. Flo has been more accurate recently, so weÂll see. IÂve never had EWCM but since upping my dose of EPO to 3000mg a this cycle, I have just checked and itÂs a lot thinner, almost watery. ItÂs normally thick all month. IÂll check it again tomorrow and weds.
> 
> We couldnÂt bd last night as heÂd been doing motorcross racing and was a bit battered and bruised. And tonight heÂs ill :dohh: going to try my later with him though :haha: we last bdÂd on sat, but we did do it twice. Both times with no victory cigar :nope:
> 
> HereÂs to hoping one made a break for it :coffee:

I hope O stays away long enough for you to light that cigar. :winkwink:
I wish he would do a cup. Are all condoms made with spermicide? I was thinking you could get him to go in one the grab the goods with a syringe. I wish it was easier.

Here's to hoping we last til Wednesday at least..:hugs:


----------



## FTale

Hope: HEY!! I hope you are bding!! Late opk better than none at all. Excited you will catch the eggie.


----------



## Nixnax

Get the cigars out. Last night was successful :happydance: I didnt get up after either, I stayed in bed until this morning.

Hoping hes on a roll so will get him again tonight :haha:

Hope everyone else is getting busy catching eggies


----------



## mrsmummy2

Not sure whats going on with me ladies! 6 days late today... 5 bfns... im taking the relaxed approach ttc so not sure when i ovulated but had lots of ewcm on 8th feb so suspect it was around then. I'm soo confused. Nervous to ring my gp as they only have emergency apps left and i cant help but feel this isnt an emergency. However its causing me a lot of worry:nope:


----------



## Nixnax

mrsmummy2 said:


> Not sure whats going on with me ladies! 6 days late today... 5 bfns... im taking the relaxed approach ttc so not sure when i ovulated but had lots of ewcm on 8th feb so suspect it was around then. I'm soo confused. Nervous to ring my gp as they only have emergency apps left and i cant help but feel this isnt an emergency. However its causing me a lot of worry:nope:

Hey, I would book a standard appt and then if AF arrives before then just cancel it. My GP is a nightmare to get into as well.

What tests are you using? Are they sensitive ones? Some people can take ages to show a positive.

Hope you get answers soon. Sounds promising so far. Good luck


----------



## mrsmummy2

Managed to get a standard appointment when the phone lines opened for 9.20 this morning.. Just got home .. negative urine test but barely squeezed a few drops out! (however I think I finally believe I'm not pregnant...) They were going to do bloods, but another dr came in and said there's no rush :dohh: asked me to wait another week and test again if :af: doesn't show..... also have to give a sample as i had a temp of 37.8 so they were concerned it could be a water infection. Assume this _could_ explain the lack of af?! 
Since getting home I have cramps in my back (honestly similar to those you get in really late pregnancy!! What on earth is my body doing to me?! So ready for this cycle to be over and get on with it!!

I've used 2 boots up to 5 days early red dyes, 2 tesco blue dyes (grey evap on one, and a strange possible line on the other but can't be sure. hubby could see it too though) then used a boots digital this morning. I think I may just order a big batch of tests on amazon so I feel less guilty about all this testing.... :haha: 

Anyone know about digi's? I *KNOW* I shouldn't have pulled it apart.. but I did :blush: and there's 2 lines inside? I've googled it and seen that people had 2 lines when getting 'pregnant' and 'not pregnant' so guessing it means nothing...


----------



## hopefulone17

FTale said:


> Hope: HEY!! I hope you are bding!! Late opk better than none at all. Excited you will catch the eggie.

we've been busy:happydance: i agree better late than never!


----------



## FTale

We plan to bd until a day before IUI. It hasn't worked in past :coffee: but..who knows :shrug:

Looking at FF I can expect to O Friday or Saturday. As of right now my opks are biting at positive.

Its so scary to keep waiting when the test look like this. If I get a mega dark test later today before 4pm I will call in to have IUI scheduled for tomorrow. UGH. I thought plain timing bd for dtd was hard. :dohh:

Ok, ladies looks like we've got some bding to do!!


Mummy: I'm sorry you haven't gotten a bfp. AF is crazy late for you and I'd be mad hatter crazy by now. Please keep us posted on what happens.:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







cd10.jpg
File size: 8.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck ftale! 
Just dropped off urine sample. Hopefully will have that back within a few days and go from there!


----------



## Nixnax

Ah mrsmummy, you must be so frustrated. I really hope you get answers soon. Did you bleed midcycle at all? 

Yay hope, hope you caught it good :happydance:

Wow FTale, that sure looks like a pos to me. Get BDing. 

Here is my opk for today. Ive never had a real dark positive, but I only test once a day and after 5pm due to work. Im getting real ovulation pains today so its definitely here. Going to bd again tonight for good measure :thumbup:

So.... now the longest 2 weeks of my life may commence :coffee: time to implement my coffee ban. Does anyone else only drink coffee before ovulation?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Really getting fed up as the days go on :nope: i can deal with a bfn.. but not knowing is draining! Also have pain on my left side low down in my tummy and back tonight.... no idea whats causing that :shrug: 
Hopefully ill get some answers soon. Honestly never hoped for af so much!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ps. No bleeding at any point between last af and now


----------



## Nixnax

Hey mrsmummy, did you temp? Are you sure you ovulated this month? Just trying to think of a reason for it. You must be so frustrated bless you


----------



## Nixnax

Shut the from door!! I have EWCM. Its super stretchy, Ive not had this since coming off BCP. The EPO increase is doing its job finally


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nixnax said:


> Hey mrsmummy, did you temp? Are you sure you ovulated this month? Just trying to think of a reason for it. You must be so frustrated bless you

No I haven't been temping as I wanted to take a relaxed approach after the mc I had last year. Not feeling so relaxed now :dohh:

Still no AF this morning. small stabbing pains on my left hand side still really low down almost in my pelvis, but it was slightly worse last night than this morning. Seems to get aggravated when I move around. :shrug:

Rung the drs and I didn't get my sample in on time yesterday so have to wait another day/two for results :nope:

Looked online and apparently kidney infections can cause late/missed periods... perhaps it's that? Clutching at straws looking for answers. Getting slightly concerned it could be ectopic after the dr mentioning it. I had a weird pain in my left arm just below my shoulder a few times last night too :nope:

This ttc lark is so life consuming it's ridiculous. Hubby said last night if this turns out badly/not pregnant maybe it's not worth ttc and just appreciate what we have instead :shrug: Maybe he's right. If this had been a "normal" month I wouldn't be so bothered... but the fact that it's full of confusion it's driving me insane!

Another bfn this morning with my last digi. Definitely not buying any more tests... wasted £30 already in the past week on tests... no more:dohh:


----------



## Nixnax

mrsmummy2 said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> Hey mrsmummy, did you temp? Are you sure you ovulated this month? Just trying to think of a reason for it. You must be so frustrated bless you
> 
> No I haven't been temping as I wanted to take a relaxed approach after the mc I had last year. Not feeling so relaxed now :dohh:
> 
> Still no AF this morning. small stabbing pains on my left hand side still really low down almost in my pelvis, but it was slightly worse last night than this morning. Seems to get aggravated when I move around. :shrug:
> 
> Rung the drs and I didn't get my sample in on time yesterday so have to wait another day/two for results :nope:
> 
> Looked online and apparently kidney infections can cause late/missed periods... perhaps it's that? Clutching at straws looking for answers. Getting slightly concerned it could be ectopic after the dr mentioning it. I had a weird pain in my left arm just below my shoulder a few times last night too :nope:
> 
> This ttc lark is so life consuming it's ridiculous. Hubby said last night if this turns out badly/not pregnant maybe it's not worth ttc and just appreciate what we have instead :shrug: Maybe he's right. If this had been a "normal" month I wouldn't be so bothered... but the fact that it's full of confusion it's driving me insane!
> 
> Another bfn this morning with my last digi. Definitely not buying any more tests... wasted £30 already in the past week on tests... no more:dohh:Click to expand...

Thats typical isnt it?! The one month you dont temp and you have an odd cycle. It does consume you temping though. 

Hope its nothing too serious and perhaps just a super late ovulation or anovulatory cycle. Praying its not an ectopic. 

A lot of couples give up TTC then find out their pregnant soon after. It could happen


----------



## mrsmummy2

Super frustrating that's for sure. All I can assume is IF it was ectopic I'd be in awful pain? Who knows. I'm fed up of googling and getting conflicting answers lol. 

I don't think I'll ever not want one more baby.. but I definitely think it's already taking it's toll on hubby. He was up until 2 in the morning worrying about it being something bad again :nope:
So definitely have to take him into consideration as he's more than happy to just have the two we have and carry on enjoying life... perhaps this is not meant to be! 

On the other hand - possible super late O and will get a bfp at some point :dohh:

Looking forward to seeing what my results are from urine test but suspect I won't get an answer for why I haven't gotten af... more that it is or isnt a uti :shrug:

Nothings ever simple :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Yup I definitely think I ovulated last night. Todays opk is a lot lighter. Still going to bd tonight if Hes still up after I return from the cinema. 

Ah bless him mrsmummy, he sounds like a deep thinker. My SO is like that, he worries a lot. Hope he manages to sleep better tonight. 

How is everyone else doing?
 



Attached Files:







EB2B61C0-9C5F-4836-B339-0740698BD6E1.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## FTale

So busy at work ladies. Sorry for short post.
Nix:I'm jelly of your O pain. I wish mine would get here already. My opks are light again. But bbs hurt like impending O. 

Catch that egg!

mummy: Could be kidney issues from the sound of it. Have you upped your water intake?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ftale - if anything i think ive been drinking less. Probably not helping the situation :dohh: 

On a more positive note - google has taught me unnovulatory cycles can/will lead to missed periods.. so perhaps thats ALL it is? I can fot sure cope with that!


----------



## Nixnax

Hows everyone doing? Any progress mrsmummy?

3DPO here absolutely nothing to report. 

We had heavy snow yesterday so we are housebound at the moment.


----------



## FTale

Nix: Hi, snow sounds nice. Hope you are staying warm. 3dpo..you are moving along.:dust:
 
I'm still dreaming of O. Finally have ewcm today though. Had to schedule my IUI for tomorrow. I expect to O Sunday hopefully early enough that the sperm is still alive from IUI.

I'll be so happy when this weekend is over. Waiting on the IUI/Ovualtion is worse than the tww.:coffee:


----------



## Nixnax

Im so bored of the snow. Bring me June, June is a better month 

Ooo exciting, I hope the IUI is successful. 

Im opposite, I find the TWW unbearable. Saying that its flying by this time. But I havent been paying any attention to it. I had to look in FF to see how many DPO I was earlier


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nix - we have snow too. Its ridiculous isnt it!! We currently have around 12-13 inches and still going!

Af appeared to show today... barely anything, but i think she'll be in full force tomorrow.


----------



## FTale

I plan to not pay attention to this 2ww. I'm going to bury my head in work all week. So hopefully it'll pass by fast for me too. :winkwink:

We don't get much snow for very long. So its a treat for us. Come June it'll be blistering..LOL..Will it be super hot for you too or just better overall?

Mummy: If its AF, I hope it gets on with it so you can start a fresh cycle. :hugs:

Hope: How are you doing?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Af has disappeared ladies :shrug: barely anything... just 1 wipe of reddish blood, a little brown and now completely gone.... I'm baffled!! I havent dtd for at least 11 days... surely i didnt O THAT late and that was implantation?!


----------



## FTale

Hi, IUI is done and my ovaries are starting to do their O thing. FX

IUI was painful. Dr. had a horrible time getting through my cerix. She had to use some type of tools to open it up. Took 5 to 8 minutes just to get it in. She said that may be why I'm not getting pregnant. I got home and had bled and passed a little chunk no bigger than a cm..ugh. So glad its over. My HSG was not this bad. They took the catheter and stuck that puppy straight in. The dye is what caused irritation. Hmmm..I wont let this doctor do another IUI on me. She said the catheter wasn't sturdy enough that it needed to be stronger.....then she should have grabbed a sturdier one???

Either way, its done and now I'm officially in the tww.:happydance:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck ftale!


So ladies... i got my :bfp: today!!! 10 whole days late and 7 negatives later i am officially expecting!! :happydance:


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy2 said:


> Good luck ftale!
> 
> 
> So ladies... i got my :bfp: today!!! 10 whole days late and 7 negatives later i am officially expecting!! :happydance:

OMG HOW AWESOME!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thankyou! :happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

FTale, oh my days that sounds awful. But at least its done Now. Welcome to the TWW.

Omg mrsmummy, yes yes yes!!!! Massive congratulations girl. 

AFM- 5dpo and out on a shopping trip. Must not use credit card, must not use credit card


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks nixnax!! 
Enjoy your shopping!


----------



## FTale

Nix: :haha: Good luck!!! Anything in mind that you need particularly? I think with all the snow I'd be food shopping for warm eats. I hope you have fun!!


----------



## Nixnax

Well I bought: 

Jeans
Work trousers (practical)
2 work tops (practical)
Underwear (for me not him lol) 
Skirt, for work and social events 
Oh and some opks 

So mostly boring bits but a few items for me to enjoy. The snow is all gone here. It left as quick as it arrived.

We had a massive row last night and he was very hurtful. Ive only just got home after a few ciders. Hes trying to suck up to me. Men eh?!


----------



## FTale

Shopping sounds very successful!

Sorry bout the tuff. I hope you two are back to talking again. Tww can be so hormonally challenging for both partners. 
Ciders....Mmm. Im clean out and I doubt he will get me anymore unless AF shows...bleh.

Opks? What kind? I ran out with bat crazy testing tis cycle.


----------



## Nixnax

Things are ok, Im still stewing over what he said but not in a obvious way. Sometimes you just got to rise above it. 

The opk brand I bought was clear and simple 5 for £1. I was going to buy some HCG tests also the same brand but resisted. Proud of myself on that one. 

6DPO and still nada to report. This TWW is a bit of a breeze, until 10dpo when I start over analysing everything ha ha


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Things are ok, I&#8217;m still stewing over what he said but not in a obvious way. Sometimes you just got to rise above it.
> 
> The opk brand I bought was &#8216;clear and simple&#8217; 5 for £1. I was going to buy some HCG tests also the same brand but resisted. Proud of myself on that one.
> 
> 6DPO and still nada to report. This TWW is a bit of a breeze, until 10dpo when I start over analysing everything ha ha

Good girl on not buying any hpts:haha:
As for stewing, stew away until it bores you. That is what I have to do if its something I know I need to drop..lol :hugs:

I'm sitting here trying to focus on work. And planning to test on 5dpo and 6 dpo like a loon. I've convinced myself that I am having triplets which is why I will test bfp early. :dohh: GIRLLLL...I need to quit now. If I don't end up preggers, I'll have to take all the baby stuff back to the store...:haha: (kidding)

I'm cautiously excited like every cycle. All I know is failure. It'd be nice to be in the winner's circle for a change but alas what will be will be. :coffee:

I have 7 or so OSOM left. I'll be using those then the cheapies.

FX we nab that bfp!!!


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha thats my plan. Its all a bit silly really. I think I just have the Monday blues. Need to pull my head out of my arse lol. 

Could you imagine, triplets..... wowzers. We have a high chance of twins. My SO is a mixed twin and my grandmother is a mixed twin. If I could just get preggers with twins then my job is done. I only want 2 kiddies, so if I can do it in one sitting then bingo ha ha ha. 

I get excited as well. Even when I KNOW he hasnt climaxed!! Its silly. He did this month though so at least I know I have a slim chance. 

Af is due on the 13th or maybe 14th if its 28 days again. So will hold off testing until 15th. Lord give me strength to hold off that long. 

Come on BFPs, come find us. Lets have the luck of the Irish for st Patricks day BFPS


----------



## FTale

You said it, bring ups some bfps on four leaf clovers please:flower:

I am suppose to start AF on the 17th so I'm testing the 13th. I have no patience this cycle. I should say the 13th is when I expect to see a line of some sort but in truth I will start testing this Friday at 6dpo unless I chicken out. OSOM are supposedly really sensitive...we shall see.

Meanwhile....need distractions!!:winkwink:


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha you pee on those sticks. 

I really hope the IUI worked for you. Got everything crossed. 

I feel a lot better today. Just going to stay in bed all morning. Im working 2pm until 10:30pm all week now. So time to catch up on some sleep. 

Im going down south to visit my friend on Friday. I really cant wait. I havent seen her for about a year. Super excited. And it should take my mind off of the final few days of the TWW. 

I felt a little crampy last night, not painful just odd.


----------



## FTale

Nix: Sleeping in sounds splendid! What type of work do you do, if you don't mind sharing? I work as human resources.
You will have a blast with your friend! Time away will be good!! I wish I could say something about symptoms but I got nothing:haha: I seem to feel weird stuff every time and still no bfp. So I'm waiting for some thing really out there like nonstop vomiting or increased the....lol

The hope at this point in the tww is what I look forward to. How about you?:flower::hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

I work in IT on a service desk. We are a small company but we support global big companies, so it can be super stressful at times. But the days fly by. 

This is my favourite part of the TWW. The bit where Im almost half way through and wonder if this is really it. I feel different every month as well you cant depend on any of it. Ha ha Id take profuse vomiting if it meant a bfp. Come on BFPs come find us


----------



## hopefulone17

Sorry ladies, life is crazy busy here lately!
Ftale: I hope and pray IUI did the trick for you!!!
mrsmummy2:congratulations!!! so happy for you!

As for me: I am still in the TWW, nothing significant to speak of. If it was not successful this cycle we will be going forward with surgery at the end of this month.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks hopefulone!

Fx for you :dust:


----------



## FTale

Hope: FX you won't need surgery! What dpo are ?


----------



## hopefulone17

around 8 dpo, 6 days away from AF trying to hold out on testing. I say nothing significant because i'm trying not to connect anything to pregnancy. I did have some random nausea hit me last night, and some sore nips..


----------



## FTale

Hope: You are very close. FX nausea is your first sign!


----------



## hopefulone17

i also just remembered that i had a nose bleed yesterday, and i haven't had one in YEARS


----------



## Nixnax

Hey hopeful, *wispers* secretly excited for you here 

Nowt much going on here. A few dull aches and one heck of an appetite, but I think the later is because I&#8217;m bored at work. Loads to do but bored of today


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Hey hopeful, *wispers* secretly excited for you here
> 
> Nowt much going on here. A few dull aches and one heck of an appetite, but I think the later is because Im bored at work. Loads to do but bored of today

My appetite is killer too. I've been craving bacon and eating it too :wacko:
My lower tummy has been churning too....wish I was further along like you. Then maybe my feelings might be anything other than progesterone. :coffee:

Your job is cool by the way. I don't do IT anymore but I studied programmin in college.


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> Hey hopeful, *wispers* secretly excited for you here
> 
> Nowt much going on here. A few dull aches and one heck of an appetite, but I think the later is because Im bored at work. Loads to do but bored of today
> 
> My appetite is killer too. I've been craving bacon and eating it too :wacko:
> My lower tummy has been churning too....wish I was further along like you. Then maybe my feelings might be anything other than progesterone. :coffee:
> 
> Your job is cool by the way. I don't do IT anymore but I studied programmin in college.Click to expand...

I can ALWAYS eat bacon, I bloody love the stuff. 

Ha I dont know about cool. Frustrating maybe. 

I could sleep on a washing line tonight!


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> Hey hopeful, *wispers* secretly excited for you here
> 
> Nowt much going on here. A few dull aches and one heck of an appetite, but I think the later is because Im bored at work. Loads to do but bored of today
> 
> My appetite is killer too. I've been craving bacon and eating it too :wacko:
> My lower tummy has been churning too....wish I was further along like you. Then maybe my feelings might be anything other than progesterone. :coffee:
> 
> Your job is cool by the way. I don't do IT anymore but I studied programmin in college.Click to expand...
> 
> I can ALWAYS eat bacon, I bloody love the stuff.
> 
> Ha I dont know about cool. Frustrating maybe.
> 
> I could sleep on a washing line tonight!Click to expand...

HAHAAAAA...I WAS JUST THINKING ALL 
I WANT TO DO S SHOWER AND SLEEP!!

I'll meet you on the washing line..:haha:

And yes help desk can be stressful if they make you meet quotas for tickets done.


----------



## FTale

My rhr seems to be recovering. I hope it stays steady or increases. This weekend will tell all. I hate to want the days to go by so fast.:dohh:

Will try to meditate and find patience. :blush:

Meanwhile, in symptomville, my lower uterus/ovary area feels sore. Other than that same old pre AF stuff going on.

:dust:


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> My rhr seems to be recovering. I hope it stays steady or increases. This weekend will tell all. I hate to want the days to go by so fast.:dohh:
> 
> Will try to meditate and find patience. :blush:
> 
> Meanwhile, in symptomville, my lower uterus/ovary area feels sore. Other than that same old pre AF stuff going on.
> 
> :dust:

Morning FTale, 

I have nothing to report here. I had a strange vivid dream last night. I dreamt that SO was trying to get me to smoke, that my mums cat turned evil and to calm it down I put it in the fridge! Not sure what any of that was about! 

No symptoms for me. Last night I had a few dull back aches but nothing exciting. 

Going to get to the gym before work today.


----------



## FTale

Nix: You rock! I wish me lazy butt would work out. I just cancelled my membership because I never go. I will be doing yard work with my honey this evening. 


I had a dream too this morning I thought my daughter was knocking at our door trying to get in and I was telling my husband to wake up because somebody was at our door. Finally I went to the door and it was her she at these silly sunglasses on just wrapped up in her blanket and she said her fan stopped working in her room and I tried to get it to work but neither one of the two fans or working like they normally work. It was so weird I woke up and realize that she hadn't tried to get in at all she is knocked out all night LOL. I don't normally dream and remember it so this was kind of cool.

Edited: I had to add that dreams arent the norm for me. Are they for you? CAT in the fridge???? Ok, now that is crazy and has to mean some thing. Is the cat generally nice?

Today I feel nauseous but it could be because of all the sugar I've had this morning but Anna and the blueberry donut yum okay on working to the two-week wait we go text you later.


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nix: You rock! I wish me lazy butt would work out. I just cancelled my membership because I never go. I will be doing yard work with my honey this evening.
> 
> 
> I had a dream too this morning I thought my daughter was knocking at our door trying to get in and I was telling my husband to wake up because somebody was at our door. Finally I went to the door and it was her she at these silly sunglasses on just wrapped up in her blanket and she said her fan stopped working in her room and I tried to get it to work but neither one of the two fans or working like they normally work. It was so weird I woke up and realize that she hadn't tried to get in at all she is knocked out all night LOL. I don't normally dream and remember it so this was kind of cool.
> 
> Edited: I had to add that dreams arent the norm for me. Are they for you? CAT in the fridge???? Ok, now that is crazy and has to mean some thing. Is the cat generally nice?
> 
> Today I feel nauseous but it could be because of all the sugar I've had this morning but Anna and the blueberry donut yum okay on working to the two-week wait we go text you later.

Ha ha that is a bizarre dream. I dont dream either, well, if I do, I dont remember them. I have no idea what the cat was about?! 

Ive had the day from hell. I didnt make it to the gym, I was just about to leave when my dads partner calls me and says they are on the was to a&e/er, my dad was having a suspected heart attack. Ive been at the hospital all afternoon. ECG and bloods suggest it wasnt a heart attack but something else cardiac! Hes been sent home for now but has to go to a cardiologist tomorrow for an angiogram. Was so scary. 

Hes out of the woods for now, thats all that matters. I need a nap after all of that, I feel so drained


----------



## FTale

EEEEEEEKK..how fretful!! I'm so glad it wasn't a heart attack. But YES you need a 24hr nap after that.:hugs:

Keep us posted on how he is doing though. Very scary just when you think our lives have the most important goings on....then bam. Wake me up.


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> EEEEEEEKK..how fretful!! I'm so glad it wasn't a heart attack. But YES you need a 24hr nap after that.:hugs:
> 
> Keep us posted on how he is doing though. Very scary just when you think our lives have the most important goings on....then bam. Wake me up.

It certainly took my mind off of 8DPO. Small mercies. 

Typical stubborn man, adamant nothing was wrong. 

Hes still not right but hes ok. Ill keep you updated for sure


----------



## FTale

:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

So in all the stress today Id completely forgotten. Ive been having random little stabbing pains in both my uterus region and my boobs today, more so my left. And my left nipple is pretty sore. I normally have pain in the sides of my boobs by now, but I dont have that at all. Secretly hoping its a good sign, but I cant get excited anymore until I get something REALLY different


----------



## FTale

Nix: I get what you mean. I'd be sweating those pains big time but waiting on something really really different is in the back of my mind too. You are so close to getting hardcore early symptoms. I'm still in the hoping I even implant stage :coffee: All I've got is extreme heartburn which is still probably a result of progesterone.

Hmmm....really think you and your hubby did it this time. But I'll keep it cool. FX and prayers for some lucky beans!


----------



## Nixnax

This is the part I hate, 9DPO onwards. Wish I could just sleep through this part.

Had another vivid dream last night, that I was at work and a tornado was coming. I forced myself to wake up before it hit. It was a scary horrible dream. 

Been trying to talk myself into going to the gym this morning but Im really not in the right mindset. My dad is at the hospital and Im waiting to get back from him or his wife.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> This is the part I hate, 9DPO onwards. Wish I could just sleep through this part.
> 
> Had another vivid dream last night, that I was at work and a tornado was coming. I forced myself to wake up before it hit. It was a scary horrible dream.
> 
> Been trying to talk myself into going to the gym this morning but Im really not in the right mindset. My dad is at the hospital and Im waiting to get back from him or his wife.

Ok, tornado dreams are freaking scary. Hugs 
If you find the energy to go to jump, do a quick run on the tread for me. I plan to clean up my bedside dresser but don't see my self cracking a needed sweat. 

I am nervous for you. I pray the days go by fast for you. Hopefully you can see your dad today. Sending warm vibes to his heart.

As for me, my rhr is increasing like my temp would but it's unchanged really. FF wants to give me a Friday ovulation but I know what happened Saturday so much heart looks all wonky. If my resting heart rate is still up Sunday I will just kill with excitement.


----------



## Nixnax

Good news ladies, my dad is out of hospital and resting at home. Hes got pneumonia, on top of his COPD. Hes got some antibiotics. He does have artery narrowing as well, but thats not what is causing it. That will become problematic in the future. Phew, its not too serious thank god.

The dream was well scary. I dont like dreams about natural disasters. Or fires, I hate dreaming of fires. 

I must pay more attention to my rhr. Im sure it can tell you a lot. I dont where my watch unless Im working out really xxx


----------



## Nixnax

Argh I have the worse case of restless legs. Hes happily snoring away. I almost want to put a pillow over his face ha ha. Does anyone else get this?


----------



## FTale

Nix: Thank heavens your dad has been given the all clear to leave. Being home is medicine in itself.

OH put that watch on woman!! What is your normal rhr? If know this, you can see if it different. 

Meanwhile, I'm getting stuffed on my husband's chili. I ate so much while he was at work that I'm headed out tomorrow to get more ingredients so he can make more...LOL...I feel so bad. It tastes so good and spicey!! :blush:

I'm going to pay for it though.....errrhmm.

So glad I have you all to talk to. Its been lonely these last bit of months ttc. :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nix: Thank heavens your dad has been given the all clear to leave. Being home is medicine in itself.
> 
> OH put that watch on woman!! What is your normal rhr? If know this, you can see if it different.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm getting stuffed on my husband's chili. I ate so much while he was at work that I'm headed out tomorrow to get more ingredients so he can make more...LOL...I feel so bad. It tastes so good and spicey!! :blush:
> 
> I'm going to pay for it though.....errrhmm.
> 
> So glad I have you all to talk to. Its been lonely these last bit of months ttc. :hugs:

I LOVE chilli, its one of my favourite winter warmers. I like it nice and spicy but he cant handle too much spice. 

I really know what you mean there. TTC is a bit of a lonely time. My friends dont really know about it so I cant talk about it. I cant talk to him about it too much because it stresses him out. These chats are a godsend. Im glad I found you lovely bunch. 

I took my temp today, the only one Ive done this month. 37.01. Nice and high. Ive lost 2lbs this week, I blame my dad for that but over all Im pretty happy at the moment. No funky scary dreams last night, but I didnt sleep all that well.


----------



## FTale

Nix: Very good on holding off on the temping. Seeing a high temp out of the blue this far along is very uplifting news. :happydance: 
2lbs??? I'm jelly! Even though the loss may have been stress related its still a loss. Keep on it. :thumbup:

Sorry you had a bum sleep. I am wide awake at 2am. Slept too good!! I want to go back...hahaha My rhr isn't very high at all. It dropped sincerely. I am wondering if it will go back up for the day. Will keep my same lame activity level and hope for the best. :shrug:

What day will you know to test? Its okay if you wait until missed AF. I'm waiting until Sunday night since my rhr dropped. If it doesn't pick up again, may wait even longer. Can you believe it?? Me waiting?? :winkwink:


----------



## Nixnax

Its 100% stress related, but Ill take it and run.

Im just charging my watch now to check my rhr today. Looking back my rhr is usually between 70-75! So pretty darn high. With the odd 63bpm thrown in there?!

Im going to try and hold off until AF is due, which is Tuesday /weds. That seems soooooo far away! Ha ha lets see if you really wait. I dont feel good about this month, I am literally feeling nada! Ive had a few very minor cramps a few days ago but if I wasnt sat doing nothing I wouldnt have even noticed them. And I few electric shock feeling pain in my boobs, but thats it. Im normally in agony with my boobs at this point in the TWW. I keep poking them, willing them to hurt, but thats not working ha ha


----------



## FTale

Nix: HAHAHAH...quit jabbing the melons already, you are going to bruisem':haha: Feeling nothing is a sign too ya know :coffee: just wait..bfp will flippin surprise you.

My rhr went back up after sitting about. But I feel like I do every cycle and want to break some thing to release this false calm I have. How in the hell can I still have hope after all this time? IUIs don't always work the first time is all I've read. I don't want to do it a second time :cry:

I'm hungry. Headed to the kitchen to find some grub. I've also decided to make my own chili with whatever I have in the kitchen....heheh....hope it tastes good.

FX for you Nix!!!


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nix: HAHAHAH...quit jabbing the melons already, you are going to bruisem':haha: Feeling nothing is a sign too ya know :coffee: just wait..bfp will flippin surprise you.
> 
> My rhr went back up after sitting about. But I feel like I do every cycle and want to break some thing to release this false calm I have. How in the hell can I still have hope after all this time? IUIs don't always work the first time is all I've read. I don't want to do it a second time :cry:
> 
> I'm hungry. Headed to the kitchen to find some grub. I've also decided to make my own chili with whatever I have in the kitchen....heheh....hope it tastes good.
> 
> FX for you Nix!!!

Ha ha Ill try and stop. It wont be easy though.

I really hope this IUI attempt works for you. It doesnt sound like pleasant process at all. I gave everything crossed for you. Legs and all


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> FTale said:
> 
> 
> Nix: HAHAHAH...quit jabbing the melons already, you are going to bruisem':haha: Feeling nothing is a sign too ya know :coffee: just wait..bfp will flippin surprise you.
> 
> My rhr went back up after sitting about. But I feel like I do every cycle and want to break some thing to release this false calm I have. How in the hell can I still have hope after all this time? IUIs don't always work the first time is all I've read. I don't want to do it a second time :cry:
> 
> I'm hungry. Headed to the kitchen to find some grub. I've also decided to make my own chili with whatever I have in the kitchen....heheh....hope it tastes good.
> 
> FX for you Nix!!!
> 
> Ha ha Ill try and stop. It wont be easy though.
> 
> I really hope this IUI attempt works for you. It doesnt sound like pleasant process at all. I gave everything crossed for you. Legs and allClick to expand...

You'll be the first to know :flower:


----------



## FTale

Yet another morning of waking to early. Always happens around peak time. My bbt hasn't changed much regardless. And further analysation of my rhr makes me think I won't see a major change in it until I get preggy. 

I'm 7dpo and exhausted with trying to figured out what's going on...lol


How are you doing? Everyone else? I think hope is waiting too?

Welp, I'm starving, going to eat something. Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Nixnax

Morning lovely,

Ah you still have some way to go. Your still in the implantation zone. Keep faith. 

Im 11DPO today. Ive been waking up soooo hungry all week. Im down visiting a friend at the mo and she has the most comfortable spare bed, I slept so well, like a baby.

Hope - how you doing?


----------



## FTale

Nix: That's right!! I couldnt recall if you had done it already. Well, have so much fun with your friend. And her spare bed :haha:
I will keep the faith. 
Hungry is gooooooood :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Boobs alert, boobs alert. Theyve woken up and have started to feel tender. Finally. I was Almost missing that feeling.

Ive walked miles today. And quite enjoyed it. A bit of fresh air and sunshine, makes you feel so much better.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Boobs alert, boobs alert. Theyve woken up and have started to feel tender. Finally. I was Almost missing that feeling.
> 
> Ive walked miles today. And quite enjoyed it. A bit of fresh air and sunshine, makes you feel so much better.

HAHAHAHAH....well hello boobs..:haha:

:flower: Sounds like you had a fabulous day. I've been doing dishes and laundry all day while being super lazy in bed in between.:blush:

Granted I'm only 7dpo I did test but nope....major bfns. And then after the last one I started cramping bad. Had a sharp pain in the center of my uterus too while sitting. Jolted me back and ouch would rather have not experienced it. But told myself 'maybe its a sign' :shrug:

I don't know how you don't test early. I'll be lucky if I don't test at all tomorrow at 8dpo. :blush:

Just a few more days:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Morning, its mothers day here. Im going to see my mum later because she lives down this way near my friend. Im popping by on my way home. I havent seen her on mothers day for about 15 years, so itll be nice. 

Ooo I wonder if that was a bit of implantation action there. Try and hold off until 10dpo to test again. I know its hard. 

Well my boobs have gone back to sleep again. No aches from them this morning. 12 dpo today. My last 4 LPs have been 12/13 days long. Im itching to test but Im not going to. Im looking forward to getting home and seeing DH later.


----------



## Nixnax

Just looked at my rhr for this week. 63 Monday, 75 tues, 75 weds, didnt have watch on thurs or Friday, 80bpm yesterday, and 83 at this moment in time


----------



## FTale

Nix: How sweet to visit your mom! I'm sure she will eat it up seeing you. Our mother's day isn't until May. I wonder why the months aren't the same:shrug:

Your rhr is looking very good. That is a crazy increase over a span. Would be so wonderful to see a bfp post from you. &#129310; :dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Its averaged at 75 for today now. 

I have no idea why they have them on different days. It makes no sense. 

Im feeling like AF is going to show soon. Quite crampy today


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Its averaged at 75 for today now.
> 
> I have no idea why they have them on different days. It makes no sense.
> 
> Im feeling like AF is going to show soon. Quite crampy today

Crampy can go either way. UGH. I hope its your bean settling in. When is AF suppose to be here?


----------



## Nixnax

Morning. I think its arriving as we speak. Im getting brown spotting. I cramped horrendously after BDing last night and temp is low today. 

Im going to visit a friend who has just had a baby tonight. I almost dont want to. 3 of my friends have had babies in the last 3 months and Im sick of being asked when Im going to. Im bloody trying my hardest


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Morning. I think its arriving as we speak. Im getting brown spotting. I cramped horrendously after BDing last night and temp is low today.
> 
> Im going to visit a friend who has just had a baby tonight. I almost dont want to. 3 of my friends have had babies in the last 3 months and Im sick of being asked when Im going to. Im bloody trying my hardest

:cry::hugs: Ah, my friend, I'm so pissed that it just hasn't happened for you already. But rest assured, it won't if you stop trying. I'm out too I suppose. Took an ultra sensitive test fmu and bfn. I said my prayers and looked for solice last night in all I do have because I knew if the morning brought a bfn I'd be a wreck. I'm holding my own though.

If AF comes full swing just know I'll be having a few ciders today too. And many more this weekend when she comes to visit me :coffee:

HUGS


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> Morning. I think its arriving as we speak. Im getting brown spotting. I cramped horrendously after BDing last night and temp is low today.
> 
> Im going to visit a friend who has just had a baby tonight. I almost dont want to. 3 of my friends have had babies in the last 3 months and Im sick of being asked when Im going to. Im bloody trying my hardest
> 
> :cry::hugs: Ah, my friend, I'm so pissed that it just hasn't happened for you already. But rest assured, it won't if you stop trying. I'm out too I suppose. Took an ultra sensitive test fmu and bfn. I said my prayers and looked for solice last night in all I do have because I knew if the morning brought a bfn I'd be a wreck. I'm holding my own though.
> 
> If AF comes full swing just know I'll be having a few ciders today too. And many more this weekend when she comes to visit me :coffee:
> 
> HUGSClick to expand...

Well I havent had anymore spotting since. A day of knicker watching. 

I will be having a nice big bucket of red wine tonight I think. If AF shows that is. 

Sorry about your bfn, I hope that changes for you in the coming days. 

This game really does suck sometimes


----------



## Nixnax

Af is in full flow, CD1 yet again. I could cry, I really could


----------



## hopefulone17

Hey ladies! AF was due today and did not arrive and so sign of her! 
How are you ladies doing?


----------



## hopefulone17

Nixnax said:


> Af is in full flow, CD1 yet again. I could cry, I really could

so sorry :(


----------



## FTale

Nix: I've had break through crying all day. I don't want swollen eyes when my hubby and daughter get home today. Don't want them to see how messed up I am over this.

Gets some tears out. Pitch a fit. I am. I even tried to beat up this evap I had. It won but only because it was too small a strip for me to consistently hold on to and rip up. I tossed all them bad boys. I couldn't stop staring at them.

I'd drink wine too but don't know much about it.

So, what do you have up next? HSG or any type of fertility test scheduled? I am feeling batty today and can't recall.

My only hope is the doc who did my IUI ripped open my cervix enough that some spermies swim through next cycle if we bother. (this cycle was hard)

:hugs:


----------



## FTale

Hope: FX AF continues to stay away!! :happydance: 

I'm just waiting on AF with no welcome present for the witch :coffee:


----------



## Nixnax

The witch defo got me. I got upset last night when I left my friends house. I got home all puffy eyed and had to persuade DH that I hadnt been crying, it was the wind in my eyes. 

I completely get how you feel. Going through the same thing month after month after month. 

We are waiting until we have been on our holiday in June/July. Then well be visiting our doctors for tests. And Ill be making him seek therapy for for DE. He HAS to sort this out. I cant keep doing this every month with him not making an effort to resolve this issue. 

Hope - I really hope the witch stays away for you, when will you test ?


----------



## FTale

Nix::hugs: Your plans are well made. I pray he follows them. This is a team effort. Till then do what you can.
I here so many stories of women who needed IUI or ivf conceive on their own. I figured if they can, we can too.:hugs:

Need soothing things the rest if this week. Get our bodies relaxed and detoxified. I'm going to start taking my raspberry tea leaf tabs tomorrow. Will help make sure AF flows properly and my hormones even out after all the Clomid. Will take a spell. I'll be drug free till August.

Ok, off to start my day, was up all night finishing work. So sleepy.:sleep:


----------



## Nixnax

It is a team effort and he will need to pull his finger out soon. Well most probably discuss everything in engagement on a sun lounger over a strong cocktail (if Im not preggers by then). And come home with a plan of action.

Im going to focus on getting my weight down a bit, being healthier. If Im doing everything I can then that is a good start. Since we started TTC Ive let myself slip a bit. Ive had the mindset of Im gonna get fat anyway so Ive allowed it to happen!! Need to get out of this mindset. 

Hope your day goes well


----------



## hopefulone17

Good morning,
Much to my surprise last night i decided to test, and after a year and a half finally got a BFP


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats hopefulone!


----------



## hopefulone17

Thank you Mrsmummy!


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> Good morning,
> Much to my surprise last night i decided to test, and after a year and a half finally got a BFP

BEST SURPRISE EVER:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!!


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> It is a team effort and he will need to pull his finger out soon. Well most probably discuss everything in engagement on a sun lounger over a strong cocktail (if Im not preggers by then). And come home with a plan of action.
> 
> Im going to focus on getting my weight down a bit, being healthier. If Im doing everything I can then that is a good start. Since we started TTC Ive let myself slip a bit. Ive had the mindset of Im gonna get fat anyway so Ive allowed it to happen!! Need to get out of this mindset.
> 
> Hope your day goes well

HAHAH....feel so ashamed. Me too cept I was already giving Santa a run for his money with my jelly belly.

Let's work out and eat fertility friendly for the next few months. I'll look up a fertility foods and supplements we can help nourish our bodies and eggs with. I know because I don't work out I'm lacking in blood flow to my reproductive organs big time. Oh, yeah, and Castor Oil to the belly. Warm up your ovaries and detox your area down there. By golly, it works! I did it once this cycle and I felt a difference (erhmmm..gas wise..wow) I'm going to do it everyday once AF is done along with exercise.

Are you taking your prenatals? If you already told me, sorry. I'm very forgetful at times. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulone17

Thank you FTale!


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> Good morning,
> Much to my surprise last night i decided to test, and after a year and a half finally got a BFP

Omg omg omg OMG Im soooo happy for you. Congratulations hopeful


----------



## Nixnax

Im taking 3000mg of EPO up until O then 1000mg cod liver oil the rest of my cycle. Folic acid, vitamin B complex and vitamin C. All of this has given me a good 28 day cycle, I was only 25 days before with a 10day LP. Im now a healthy 12 day LP. 

Lets do, eat me know your plan and Ill follow it with you (as best as I can)


----------



## hopefulone17

Thank you NixNax!


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> IÂm taking 3000mg of EPO up until O then 1000mg cod liver oil the rest of my cycle. Folic acid, vitamin B complex and vitamin C. All of this has given me a good 28 day cycle, I was only 25 days before with a 10day LP. IÂm now a healthy 12 day LP.
> 
> LetÂs do, eat me know your plan and IÂll follow it with you (as best as I can)

Sorry, Nix but you said 'eat me' :haha:


I'm stealing your vitamin regiment!
Adding to it my usual

Prenatal with folate (changing it up)
royal jelly
Vitamin D3
Baby Aspirin
Coq10

Without Clomid, I Ovulate on cd12 with a 14 day Lp, it use to be cd16 with 11 day Lp.

I will be going without Clomid and progesterone so it may be a while before I catch the egg but hoping my temps improve over time with fertility diet and exercise.

I'm really excited versus being in the dumps like I was. :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Pahahaha I hadnt noticed that. 

I think Im gonna add the thing hopeful was taking? Can you remind me what that was hopeful? It begins with a O I think. 

Whats the fertility diet? Do you have a link for it?


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Pahahaha I hadnt noticed that.
> 
> I think Im gonna add the thing hopeful was taking? Can you remind me what that was hopeful? It begins with a O I think.
> 
> Whats the fertility diet? Do you have a link for it?

Its My-inositol and Chiro D- Inositol together (its on amazon, you can research for yourself) I forgot to mention I was taking that as well. I take it from the 11dpo to just before Ovulation, once I see that I am not pregnant. I stop around cd10 or cd12. I have noticed it kills my libido but other than that its suppose to help overall ovary health. I think you can take it all cycle long. I just stopped taking it because of ovulation. I was afraid it was interfering with Clomid but no proof of that just me being leary.

I've been looking around and the best thing I can see is to turn your main meal into some type of healthy salad with lean protein and as much greens as you want. And then the other two meals make sure they are full of fruits and other types of healthy fats like avocado. But be sure to get your protein in at breakfast as well. Otherwise you get zapped. Mainly, it calls for 'eating clean'. The less processed foods the better. :D


----------



## Nixnax

Ah brill, thanks. Ill get on amazon later and get some of that. 

Ive started that kind of diet, well Ive massively upped my protein and fruit. I have a diet meal replacement protein shake for breakfast everyday. I love it, its so tasty and filling. New start starts today. We got this


----------



## Nixnax

After a bit of googling most vitamin b complexes have inositol and chiro in it already. So Im going to stick with my vit b tablets for now. When this bottle runs out, I will get a stronger dose though as I appear to have one of the lightest doses


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> After a bit of googling most vitamin b complexes have inositol and chiro in it already. So Im going to stick with my vit b tablets for now. When this bottle runs out, I will get a stronger dose though as I appear to have one of the lightest doses

Wow!! didn't know that! I think I'm totally switching to the B Complex so I don't have to worry about all the pills if they have a good dose of inositol in them. So good to know!!

I will start breakfast shakes as well but I have to use almond milk because I'm lactose intolerant. 

I used my husband's breakfast bottled nutrient drink this morning and mmmm...yeah, don't like it. I want to use my chocolate kind...hahah

YAY!!! we got this!!!:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

It has to be a super vitamin complex, not your everyday one from the shops. You can it on amazon for half the price. 

Mmm yeah, chocolate sounds a lot better to me. That is my weakness


----------



## FTale

Nix: Good Morning or afternoon..lol I'm up and doing my things around the house but pmsing like crazy. I'm such a meanie today. Already kicked the cat and yelled at my daughter for not brushing her teeth good...seriously? She is 7 of course she didn't if you weren't watching her. :dohh: I need a chill pill and a ticket to a bar where I can get an IV full of endorphins. :blush:

I hope you are having a better day than me. :hugs:


Hope: How are you doing?

Everyone else?


----------



## hopefulone17

Hey Ftale, I'm very excited but aside from that symptoms are in full swing!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey, oh boo the pmsing. I was like Monday. Everyone who crossed my path felt my wrath. 

We had a lovely chilled out night together last night. Love nights like that. We were watch one born every minute. Its program here in the uk of childbirth. He was mortified ha ha. Then he dozed off and was muttering in his sleep. He blurted out what an ugly baby he heard himself say it and woke up laughing. I know he was dreaming because there wasnt a baby on the tv at that point, it was the ad breaks. Oh did I laugh. Then we started talking about what we think wed be like when Im giving birth. He doesnt normally want to discuss that sort of thing, but he was full of conversation about it. Then we had amazing BDing, shame its the wrong time of the month grrr. 

Ha ha an endorphins bar, was a wicked idea. Id be a regular in a bar like that. 

Yay to symptoms hope. Are they like any youve had before?


----------



## hopefulone17

Nix: Before the BFP there was absolutely nothing that clued me into pregnancy. Everything felt like AF was coming the only reason I did test is because I missed AF that day. However shortly after Nausea and Fatigue kicked in and its different from pre AF because I can't stand smells, and i nap one or two times a day which i dont normally. also my boobs are SO SO sore.


----------



## Nixnax

Loving the symptoms. Mainly because they are REAL. Throw some of your lucky PG dust this way he he


----------



## FTale

Nix: Stalked up on my veggies. Tried working out last night but my joints weren't having it. They will get there. I was trying to study up on if I'm estrogen dominant or not. I hope not because it's not good for my ovaries. I feel best when my cycle starts and leading up to O but after O life sucks in general. I feel like an old woman..well older hahah. I wish there was an online test I could take to help me out.

Meanwhile I'm dreading starting AF Because I hate the messiness and odor of it. Too bad we can't get away with one day of it all then have the rest of the time to chill out..hehehe


----------



## Nixnax

Well done on the veggies. I know exactly what you mean, I feel good from AF to O then like 10 bags of crap from O to AF. I never used to feel this way. I wonder whether we make ourselves feel unwell and down knowing that AF is going to arrive and not be PG. 

Ugh I cant bare the smell of it either. I really do hate it. DH loves it when AF is here. Apparently I feel really nice! I beg to differ. I find sex painful and uncomfortable. 

I crashed out when I got home from work last night. He woke me up at 8pm to go for our weekly swimming session. We do 40 lengths every Thursday. It only takes 35 ish mins and I burn around 400 cals. 

Im doing the gym Saturday and maybe Sunday. I have a night out on sat and will be drinking lots of cider so Sunday may be write off ha ha. Have you any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Well done on the veggies. I know exactly what you mean, I feel good from AF to O then like 10 bags of crap from O to AF. I never used to feel this way. I wonder whether we make ourselves feel unwell and down knowing that AF is going to arrive and not be PG.
> 
> Ugh I cant bare the smell of it either. I really do hate it. DH loves it when AF is here. Apparently I feel really nice! I beg to differ. I find sex painful and uncomfortable.
> 
> I crashed out when I got home from work last night. He woke me up at 8pm to go for our weekly swimming session. We do 40 lengths every Thursday. It only takes 35 ish mins and I burn around 400 cals.
> 
> Im doing the gym Saturday and maybe Sunday. I have a night out on sat and will be drinking lots of cider so Sunday may be write off ha ha. Have you any nice plans for the weekend?

While I would not want to do the horizontal tango during AF time I'm jealous your hubby is that...errhmm frisky to want to still got at it. Remember mine has no libido. So unless I'm ovulating we aren't making love noises if you get what I mean. I'm use to it by now but if your guy is into it...heheh...sorry you have to be tortured but you get pay back when he has to 'perform' for bding and while its a challenge its only fair.:haha:

I'm laughing my butt off over here but seriously. We all have our things we just like. :winkwink:

This weekend, starting this evening I'll be in my backyard soaking up the sun watching my hubby do yard work. Plan to put a play area back there (for lil ones in the furture FX and our 7 year old). And he is going to start even out our back patio so he can build me a sunroom on the back of the house. I guess there was one there when he bought it but it got torn down because it was ruined water damage. So looking forward to pure bumming about in the sun. I may have a dark pint of some thing on Saturday if up to it. But for now, I'm being brainwashed by broccoli to not drink any alcohol.


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha ha I would rather not do it during AF. The mess is just too much for me. Oh he has no problems there, seriously, if he could hed be having sex all day everyday. He can be hard work sometimes. I have to make out that I want it all month because Im trying to hide ovulation from him. I deserve a medal sometimes lol. 

Ah Im well jealous, your garden sounds amazing. Im my old flat my garden didnt get sunlight, no that Ive moved house I should be able to get some sun. We only have. Small area though. When weve saved enough to buy a property I want a mahooosive garden with a lawn and space to grow veggies. 

I think Ill probably stick to vodka and Diet Coke this weekend, mich less calories


----------



## FTale

GOOD PLAN!!!! That ought to catch an eggy or two. Yes, Yes, keep taking one for team 'make a baby'.hehehehehe. :haha:

Our yard is like a forest. So many trees to chop down still but we have a clearing a least to do what we want with. You just have to do some leveling out of the ground as its hilly here.s

Ugh, I need to wash my hair and do the dishes and make dinner all in 2 hours....some thing is going to suffer :coffee:

I'll catch up again later tonight. I have venting to do...lol


----------



## Nixnax

Im doing my very best :haha:

I feel really snapped of energy today, but Ive been eating like a pig. I think I have an early food hangover. I went to lunch with a friend and had a carvery and there was a birthday so there was cake. Im so bad with food when Im in work. When Im off work I barely eat.


----------



## FTale

Sorry I disappeared. I wasn't feeling so well. Now I'm stuck chaperoning a sleepover of two very tired 7 and 8 year old girls. It so bad I want to drive to a brewery and never leave. Lets just say 'kids say what's on there mind', and I've been biting my tongue as much as possible all day/night. I'm getting ready to make them go to sleep so me and my hubby can have a night to ourselves before AF hits tomorrow. Hell, I might be too tired.

CAKE???? I love cake. I don't even try to resist it unless the frosting looks too sugary. I like mine whipped and light. What is carvery?


----------



## Nixnax

Your evening sounds stressful. I went to a family party last night and drank FAR too much gin! I feel a little worse for wear today. 

Carvery is a roast dinner. I love my roast dinners. 

My day will consist of litres of water and Netflix.


----------



## FTale

HAHAHAH....I hope you are feeling better. I am.

I went to church finally. I have a peace about me long searched for since all this ttc began.

I also finally sorted out what I'll be stuffing down my face for supplements.

Conception Fertility Prenatals Vitamins: All cycle (1 twice a day)
Nordic Naturals - Artic CLO capsules: 1 a day
Coq10 Ubiquinol 100mg capsules: 1 twice a day
D3 1000mg: 1 a day
Baby Aspirin: 1 a day ( I might wean off after AF is done)
Red Raspberry Tea Leaf capsules: 2 a day, Stop at Ovulation

I really didn't want to take so much. But I'm only taking what I need for my body in general. 

Well, better finish laundry and head to bed as I have work in the morning.

Oh almost forgot, I grabbed a giant pineapple to munch on for implantation time. Forget when I'm suppose to eat it. I'll let you know.


----------



## Nixnax

FTale said:


> HAHAHAH....I hope you are feeling better. I am.
> 
> I went to church finally. I have a peace about me long searched for since all this ttc began.
> 
> I also finally sorted out what I'll be stuffing down my face for supplements.
> 
> Conception Fertility Prenatals Vitamins: All cycle (1 twice a day)
> Nordic Naturals - Artic CLO capsules: 1 a day
> Coq10 Ubiquinol 100mg capsules: 1 twice a day
> D3 1000mg: 1 a day
> Baby Aspirin: 1 a day ( I might wean off after AF is done)
> Red Raspberry Tea Leaf capsules: 2 a day, Stop at Ovulation
> 
> I really didn't want to take so much. But I'm only taking what I need for my body in general.
> 
> Well, better finish laundry and head to bed as I have work in the morning.
> 
> Oh almost forgot, I grabbed a giant pineapple to munch on for implantation time. Forget when I'm suppose to eat it. I'll let you know.

Ah I was a little worse for wear yesterday but it was a snow day here so I stayed in my jammies all day. 

I havent changed my vits yet, Im waiting for my current stash to run out. Im taking six tablets a day until ovulation, I feel like I should rattle when I walk :haha:

Ive heard pineapple is good, I will have to get some for implantation time. I do love pineapple so Ill enjoy that one. 

Ovulation is Sunday/Monday for me, so lots of BDing all over the weekend :happydance:


----------



## FTale

YAY!! Ovulation is so close for you!!! And yes, we should be rattling around. I don't feel so bad now seeing how much you take. Hehehhe

Enjoy the bding. Practice makes perfect:blush:

I am at work now and am so sleepy. Nix, my cycle hasn't even kicked in fully. I had a splatter while driving home from church yesterday and the only when I wipe. I'm thinking if it doesn't pick up today that my lining must have been super thinned out from all the Clomid. I actually felt something thing Burst while I was driving. It came from my right ovary. I had to grab it and hold on to it while I drove. It wasn't killer or anything but it hurt. The whole splatter thing came four ours later after I woke up from a heavy taco dinner induced slumberHAHAHAHA. I am in no pain though. I feel real good (knocking on wood).

In high school I had an episode of no bleeding just full on cramping enough to make me curl in a ball. Lasted whole day. Back then I had horrible period pains. But my mom would not put me on bc to ease it because she didn't want any doctor poking about down there ( gotta love mom's).

Sooo....all that to say I will be in repair this first cycle. Don't think it will happen at all but I'm still going to subtly try with hubby.

I wanted to mention that what I took away from church Sunday was that there is nothing I did to cause this infertility, nothing I can do to make it 'happen' and I need to look forward and not backwards anymore at past regrets. Enjoy right now and build for the future in general not just in hopes of having a baby but take care of all that I have right now. Blessings all around right now.

You know? So many ppl are lonely but we've got our guys, homes, jobs, family and friends. I know the longing for your first child can be unbareably strong (was there for many years) The best you can do is prepare your body for good health and that little bugger will stick in your belly when you least expect it.

Ok, my caffenated blabbing is done. Back to work for now..:haha:

Catch you later


----------



## Nixnax

Its getting closer, Ive started carb loading for our marathon of BDing all weekend Pahahaha. 

What CD are you on? That sounds like a promising sign. Youre not out until the red widow arrives (new name for her). 

Do you know that is a really good positive mindset to leave there with. Im glad that I can make you feel that way and change your mindset. You are 100% right. 

Personally Im not religious, but I have full respect for people that are, and that people can find comfort and peace in it. 

TTC can be a lonely world thats for sure. But these chats keep me sane and spur me on to try again and again.


----------



## FTale

Nix: :thumbup: It would be so lonely and even more depressing to see a bfn without some one to give you a hug. :winkwink:

I don't even talk to my family (besides my hubby) about ttc matters. They don't understand. I tried to talk to my sister once and she looked completely mystified at why I can't get pregnant. I left it alone.

I am indeed not pregnant. I've gotten more late this evening for me to be confident no bean is stuck anywhere in side me. I was getting worried it found another place to grow...lol..I laugh now but I was wrinkling my eyebrow.

I'm so jelly you get to go on bd marathon soon. I didn't even get one last go at it before AF arrived because of the sleepover from hell. You know I think the lil snot gave me a sore throat???? UGH. I'm sitting here debating making tea or not. Hubby said he'd do it for me but nah, let him rest up while he can :haha:

True story. I'm not pregnant but I find Gillian and O'Malley nursing bras to be so comfortable if you are top heavy but want a 'supported look'. The underwire holds them up but doesn't dig into my upper gut. I don't need the padding but it does the 'look' good while hanging low still look full/rounded. See? I'm ready for preggyhood :blush:

Are you drinking water? I'm trying to. :coffee: stuff is not as fun when you make yourself do it. Its funny because I'll start to gag it up like I'm drowning when I'm not. I just don't want to do it :haha:

Eh, suppose I need to change my ticker. It has me cd 3 but i'm only cd2. Will be over by thursday though. I won't O till the 29th at the earliest. My big thing now is getting my lining to return along with fertile cm. I'm not paying for a sono of my ovaries but I suspect a cyst. I will go tomorrow for a cd 3 test of my hormones FSH, LH, E2...if I feel up to it. I know next week I have to schedule my labs for next cycle so I could wait til then I suppose.

Can you do labs on your hormones?


----------



## Nixnax

Im sorry you didnt catch this cycle, this really sucks. Do you think youll do IUI again? 

Im not very blessed in the boob area. I am a little now but thats because Ive put on weight. Theyll soon shrink. I signed up to a 10k race in may and an assault course race, I need something to train for. I think Im going crazy! 

Im trying to drink 3ltrs a day but like you, I just cant get it down me. Im getting about a litre tops. Its not good. 

Im currently on my lunch break walking around the block, trying to get my 10,000 steps in today. Im making some changes but not enough. I need to be more strict with my food. Talking of food, I have a nice spring lamb stew in the slow cooker brewing for when I get home. Cant wait to tuck into that.

I hope its not a cyst. 

They wont do any labs here until youve been trying for a year. Im thinking of going to my docs soon to ask for blood tests. Its been over a year since I last had my bcp top up so they dont know how long Ive been trying. Just need to to somehow get him to go to his docs as well


----------



## FTale

Nice: I've gone back vegan like an old pair of fav shoes. Thank God I'm not a meat eater or I'd be in trouble. I do like a nice steak once a year or did. Since cutting out meat I can only seem to stand ground beef if it's spicey and lean. But alas no more of that again. I got so many zits when I went back to eating processed foods and meats. Tummy pains came back too. 
So now all I have to do is diquise my water and keep dancing. I dance for workouts. Everything else just seems boring while I'm too heavy to run. 

You rock!!! We use to do half marathons, small 5ks and 10ks but my hubby broke his ankle in 3 places so we turned into sloths...LOL but plan to build back up again. I'm going to be his motivator though buy dropping the first bit of wait. We r both so good at procrastinating. So I gotta make the first big jump back into how we both like to be - fit! 
So please by all means, train up, will be right behind you..lol. Hoping October I can do might first half marathon in a year or so.

As for bloods, you are right time for it seems to me. A fertility specialist won't do much good though if you can't get ur man on board. Wish they would test separately first but always want to look at both pees in the pod.

OH!! And I miss having no boobs. Running became a very bad deal having to wear two bras and tilt to the left cause the right was so frickin heavy:haha: You are blessed! Neither me or my hubby care for big ones. Once we are done with ttc we are getting mine reduced and shaped back to almost a B cup. Fine my me.

Ok, back to looking busy. :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Forgot to add I won't be doing an IUIs or anything with doctors until after my RE appt in May. Takes a while to see certain doctors. So meanwhile I'm exercising in case this one tells me my rear is double the size they will work with. I know the other one said to drop 30lbs and see me in 3 months. I'm just shooting for 15lb right now. Maybe at my pre RE appt next week the nurse will weigh me and tell me if I'm too big then and what the goal is.

Meanwhile, I'm angry work interrupted my nap. :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Morning. Oh I could never give up meat. I love it too much. I am a true carnivore. I love all meat really, well except for organs. I cant stand things like liver and kidneys. They have a really horrid strong taste. 

Ive done 5 half marathons. My last one was last March and I said to myself that if I get a PB Ill stop doing them. Well I got my PB so no more half marathons for me. Im aiming for a 10k PB now. I have to beat 56 mins. I dont think Ill ever beat that, but Ill give it a go. I want a beach body for my holiday and that is only 3 month away, so I must start working hard now. Ive left it until the last minute as per usual. Like you I am a terrible procrastinator, thinking I always have time. Then the event arrives and its like oh shit, its here 

Hell be more into getting tests and stuff after our holiday. Thats his kind of starting point for baby making. In his eyes its been a lets see what happens thing up until then. 

Im normally a B cup naturally when Im slender. Im a C at the moment. Id hate to go above a C. I have broad shoulders and with bigger boobs as well my tops are a lot tighter on me. I hate it. But when I exercise the first 2 things I lose is my boobs and my arse. Must get on the squats and get that nice booty. 

Relax a bit cycle, last cycle sounded very stressful for you. Kick back a bit and just enjoy the baby making. Thats my plan. 

My aim is to lose 20-30lbs this year. If I can lose 14lbs before my holiday that would be amazing


----------



## FTale

What is PB?
10k in 56min. Goodness, its takes my round butt 45 to 50 just to do 5k. 2hrs30 to 3hrs for a half marathon. I've never been in shape either. Always means to train then end up doing a hail mary the day of the race. Last time I got a muscle pull in my calf a mile out from the start line. I was laying on the ground unbelieving this was it. I hadn't even gone anywhere. Texted my husband my situation and he said it would go away just keep moving. I did and it did. But mile 10 and on I thought I would die. Other ladies encouraged with me with drinks and talk to help me to the finish line. I could barely walk to the train to get back home. Was awful. Never again. Pregnant or not by May I have to be seriously training to do at least do one half marathon without nearly killing myself by winter.

I have no desire to ever do a full marathon :shrug: I can't see the point. I'd get super bored by mile 14 and just leave....:haha:

At the moment I have a viral upper respiratory issue that has to work its way out according to the doc this morning. So I'm home, didnt sign in to work at all as boss said not to worry about it. I'm in bed just being as placid as I can. When hubby and daughter get home it'll be back to ruckus again. Its cold out and I'd rather not go out there again but have to meet the lil one at the bustop. Good thing its just kitty corner to our house or I'd have serious issue.

I just finished watching another episode of Father Brown on Netflix. I'm addicted to BBC detective shows. Its like chocolate or sugar in general. I don' t know what I'll do when I run out of episodes.

Totally relaxed. No rhr monitor or bbt taking. My body needs as less stress as possible after last cycles uproar. Not letting anyone rip my cervix up like that again. We do have the at home iui kit with syringe and catheter. Supposedly you can use it to get the sperm really close to the cervix or you can insert into the cerivix a smidge but not into the uterus as you will likely cause major damage to your uterus and even die. I think its because of the semen not the swimmers, only swimmers are allowed in there. The other juices will cause shock and so forth. We won't be using it this cycle though. I'd rather keep things natural and have fun.

Oh, you know, I had to make him get rid of the sperm last night. :dohh: He will go for a month without doing a thing if I don't make him. I'm tempted to make him take some Maca to get him randy but aftaid of it having some adverse affect.

I would love to have a beach body. Not since I was 19 have I crossed my legs even. Goal set!! Gonna do it. FX you can burn the initial 15 by your vacation date too!!


----------



## Nixnax

PB is personal best. My personal best is by no means fast. Its 2hrs 23mins and I had to push hard for that. Felt like I was going to die. Now I just need to smash my 10k Pb but that aint happening any time soon. 

Oh my days, doing that distance with a bad leg, no way could I do that. Kudos to you. Nope no way, I have no desire to ever do a full marathon, I doubt Ill ever to a half again. I do enjoy running and buzz after running, but the thought of going running is horrible. Ill find a million reasons not to do it. 

Ah bless you, I hope you feel better soon. Im supposed to go out with the girls tonight but Ive cancelled. I feel soooo tired this week. I have no idea why either, I wake up feeling shattered. 

I havent seen father brown. BBC is our main channel here, they do some good shows on there. My favourite soap eastenders is on that channel. Ive been watching that since the day it started 30 years ago! Ive been watching peaky blinders on Netflix. Loving that show. And Tom hardy phawwww yes please ha ha.

I dont know how my oh survives not getting rid of his swimmers. Ive put him on a masturbation ban in the hope that hell just explode soon. I decided to temp this month but Im not doing it seriously. Im doing it about 30 mins after I get up and adjust the temp. Once I O Ill probably stop. Its just too much. DH has the super horn this week, trying to get him to save it for the weekend. 

I did not know that about semen, thats really good to know. Sounds so dangerous. 

I dream of a beach body but I suspect it will just stay a dream. A bit skinner would be nice though. 

Today Ive had a spot outbreak. I have a boil on my chin, a zit on my chest and one on my bum!!! All 3 places are not the most attractive of places to get them. I havent even O yet! 

Hopeful- how you doing girl?


----------



## hopefulone17

hey NixNax,
doing well. blood work is good just waiting on our 8 week appointment.


----------



## FTale

hopefulone17 said:


> hey NixNax,
> doing well. blood work is good just waiting on our 8 week appointment.

Good deal Hope. How many blood draws will they do?


----------



## FTale

Nix: I wish I had some girls to do a night out with. We are such hermits. I have one friend an hour away I see on occasion but always have my daughter with me so no 'adult' time really. I gotta get out more.

Ouch! cyst like zits hurt so much. I have one on my under chin too. None anywhere else thank God. The boils are the worse when they are in places you constantly touch. I usually get one on my inner butt thigh area when I get crazy working out. So I've limited my bottoms to 'not cotton' when I work out. And wearing lose fitting undies.

Temping?? Cool. I tried to this morning but meh, didn't have it in me. I'll just use my opks. If I start temping daily before O I won't stop..ahaha. Besides my bbt and rhr I know how I 'feel' when I get ready to get AF. I look forward to refraining from early testing and bbting...lol

(lets time how long I last) :blush:

My AF is over and I can wait to get bding just for the sake of it.

I hope you have a strong O this weekend. Not much longer!!!

I'm stuffing my face with nachos right now..mmmm cheese. Then I'm headed to bed. Major tired.


----------



## Nixnax

hopefulone17 said:


> hey NixNax,
> doing well. blood work is good just waiting on our 8 week appointment.

Amazing, keep checking in, we miss you


----------



## Nixnax

You could join a fitness club or something, Im thinking of joining a running group, there are loads of them where I live. 

Ah I had an ingrown hair on the inside of my leg a few weeks back, that was the most painful thing ever. I hate having zits, I very rarely get them but when I do, boy they are monsters. 

I couldnt face BDing last night, I was in bed at 10pm and fell straight to sleep. Yet I still feel tired today. Looking forward to next week, Im on lates so a week of lie ins. 

I never really feel af coming. I cramp a lot from O to AF. Maybe thats my sign that its coming. I dont trust my body now, I feel different every month. I cant 2nd guess myself. 

Mmmm nachos and cheese. Love cheese. I had lamb stew again last night for dinner. 

Ive switched to meal replacement shakes for my breakfast and lunch this week. They are low carbs and high protein. Its my swimming day today. I want to do more than 40 lengths tonight. I need to shift this weight so Im aiming for 60 lengths today.

Get some good practice in, practice makes perfect.


----------



## FTale

I wish I could swim. I'm 41 and have only mastered floating a wee bit. Water terrifies me. I mean its cool an all to look at but get in it and I'm mostly in fear of my life til I get out. :blush:

My daughter can't swim either but thinks she can. Have to vest her and watch her thrash about and call it swimming. My hubby is a fish..so jelly.

Swim for me too!!

You know I don't cramp much at all. If I do its at 6 and 7dpo and it hurts bad. Other than that AF just starts. Other bodily symptoms that tell me AF is coming neck cracks bad (I have Chiari I), really bad chills, 12dpo it feels like I have the flu. Every flipplin month, Nix. So, there really is no need to temp or test my body gives it away. Which is why I fully expect to be kill over sick if I do get preggy.

While it is still an option on the table, starting this cycle has been easier than most. I don't feel the pressure to conceive as much. Maybe because my IUI failed or because I have a good peace about me after going to the alter so to speak. I guess my old duds are looking good again. Or my life as it is has new meaning to me. I'm happy. :cloud9:

And I DO want that beach body. I don't know what I look like healthy as and adult. Been a chunky munky since age 22. I'd sincerely like to drop this other person I've been toting about. Did arms last night. Will do legs today. Wish I had a pool to do it in though. My knees are cranky.

OH, and I blame you. I stuck my thermometer in my mouth this morning as an after thought. :haha: I refuse to chart it though :coffee: hahahah I like to see your temps though. Do you even know what they normally look like? I didn't peak at your chart history so don't even know if there is one.

Bleh, to go in to work today or do it from home. I don't want to really. I think I'll stay home and maybe squirt in tomorrow to wrap some stuff up. I have some mailings to do.

I know its jumping the rope a bit soon but do you have a way of telling your hubby when you get preggy? A surprise? You don't have to say what it is just curious if you do or not. I do. And its hiding in my nightstand all wrapped up. I was hopeful the IUI would work that I went out on a limb and put his surprise together and 'kursplat'....no bfp.:dohh:

Always next time though...


----------



## Nixnax

I am by no means a strong swimmer, I can just about manage breast stroke and at a slow place. 

Im jealous of people that can swim well. My younger brother cant swim at all bless him, hes petrified. 

I cant say that I get certain af symtpoms, up until this month I would have said sore boobs, but last cycle they didnt hurt at all, just my nipples. 

Its good that you feel better about it. It can put so much pressure on you and make you feel so shit. Every month I see DHs face drop when I say that AF has arrived. 

Ive been 100% good with food the last 2 days. I will fight for this loss of 14lbs.

Ha ha ha sorry, my bad. Ill responsibility or that one. My current temps are totally normal at the moment. After O they go up to 37.1 (98.78) ish and dance around a bit. I become obsessed with them after ovulation though. I scrutinise them and start to get excited. They stay high until the day af arrives as well which is frustrating. If they dropped a day or 2 before I know the cycle is over. 

I had it all planned out for xmas and Valentines Day. I was going to put it in a box with a funky cute bib (havent bought one yet) and wrap it up as a present. I wont give it to him until a digi is positive though. I want him to see the words. It really depends on when in the year it falls.

I really want to be able to do it soon, but something tells me I have a long wait ahead of me


----------



## FTale

Oh, didn't comment on gym deal. Nope. I'll pay monthly and not go. :haha:
When the weather turns we plan to hit the trails full time after work and school while my hubby's work schedule permits.

:cry: the sad face on our hubbies when AF shows is tough to stomach. I think mine is more because of how hurt I am but he has his own wounds to lick I imagine. I watch him hold the cat like a baby and it kills me. Stupid cat.:cry:

Ah, ok, I always have trouble reading anytime temps like 37.8. I could have a conversion chart near by but its not that serious...lol. I just look at the charts and watch how the temps fluctuate. I don't get how temps stay high till AF day literally all the time. I think mine stayed up once or twice but we are talking years here. And after taking oodles of clomid. Clomid makes my temp spike high before and after O.

I read estrogen causes LH surge and cysts put off estrogen when is why there is a good chance I won't be Oing properly. I know I'm sportin' cycsts. I can feel it aching right now even. Once the estrogen gets high enough the eggs are suppose to be set free but if all I've got is a 'zit' I won't be having a baby this cycle. My only hope is that the left ovary is doing some thing magical and releases a good egg before the cyst bursts on the right.

I agree with you idea of seeing the word pregnant. But I still like the thought of making him squint...lol..pay back for all the months of eye injury on my part. Granted he has had to come me down from a few evaps or frers wonderful indents. 

Meanwhile, i'm sitting here looking like :wacko: All I can think about is not doing anything this whole weekend because next week is going to be so busy. Need to Pace myself. :coffee:

Almost lunch time here, need to go find some fixin's

Hope: FX you got some good blood results back :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha I did that for a whole year. Paid for the gym but never set foot inside it. Ive just been swimming and did 60 lengths. Its 21:20 here and Im just cooking dinner now. Early night tonight I think. 

I know its heartbreaking. Hes not very good at hiding his emotions. 

Ha I have no idea of the conversions, I had to google it lol. 

I really hope its not a big zit come on ovaries, do your job. 

DH wouldnt believe a squinter, its got to be the real deal. 

Ive got a few nice things planned this weekend, work, gym, chill on sat. Then run and meeting my brother on Sunday. Oh and LOTS of BDing in between ha ha


----------



## FTale

hahahah..YEP, just paid my lat dues and closed that junk after a year of having only gone like 4 times. :haha:

Your weekend sounds plenty of full of fun! I can't see my brother as much since he doesn't like leaving his home state (another story) and I don't like flying..lol

I'll spend time on the trial if I'm lucky otherwise the gym is my living room for now. I'm thinking it'll be a leg night tonight again. For the weekend, I have no plans for once. I just want to veg and give my hubby googoo eyes. I've been after him all week but by bed time I let him snore instead since he works so hard. But I might not be so kind this weekend. He asked me the other night when it was 'go time'...or as we like to call it 'O time'. I was like next. :dohh: That pretty much told him he could keep his lazy 'man' in his pants for a while longer :haha:

Eh, I'm so happy for whatever reason I don't too much care at the moment. I'm waiting for 1400 my time and I'm OFF work for the weekend.

OOOOh, I did stop by the store on the way home to by him steak, potato and red wine. Going to dine him good tonight. Got the wee one a cheese pizza to eat while she ignores me. I thought they started that crap at 13 not 7!! :growlmad: :winkwink: (when you have your little one its going to have a list of ultimatums for you already :haha: I think babies evolve with every generation born.

I'm going to sneak some of the wine and scarf down my veggies like a good little fat person...JOKING...ahaha. but seriously I'm going to drown the junk with every seasoning I can find.

Ok.....bring on the weeeeeekennnnd:happydance:!!!!


----------



## Nixnax

Ah sorry for the sow response. I got home from work last night and we decided we wanted to go out for food. I was wel restrained. I had a bun less burger. Much healthier. 

I live about 3 miles from my brother but dont see him very often. Its terrible really. 

Goo goo eyes lol. Ive been a bit like that this week with him. Whats up with us going all soft.

Love the go time and o time. We just call it my horny week. 

Your dinner sounds amazing, I do love a good steak. Its definitley up there on my list of favourites.

Oh dear youve got it all to come with the ignoring and slamming of doors. I remember what I was like as a teenager. I would love to have a boy as they sound a lot easier to cope with, but really Id be happy with either. I just want a baby. Did you find out the sex early with your little girl or did you wait until the birth to find out? I dont think I could wait, Id ike to find out so I can buy things. 

Im in work today doing some overtime, work has been crazy all week.


----------



## Nixnax

A very nearly positive opk today. Ovulation tomorrow I think :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







9304E248-4262-4BB6-978D-DAAC380C0561.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> A very nearly positive opk today. Ovulation tomorrow I think :happydance:

WOOHOO!!! YAY FOR O!

You are 5 days ahead of me. I get to watch you symptom spot while I eat popcorn. I hope you get preggy and the signs are stupid noticable.

With my daughter the tech just told me at 13 week scan. I don't remember if I cared or not. I don't want to know this time but my husband is lik 'screw that, I want to know'...sooo He will find out soon and better not give it away.

I always wanted all boys but after my daughter I discovered either or was fine with me. So hard to get pregnant and stay that way was happy to have a live baby in my arms.

I do want to have a son for my hubby. Boys run in his family like weeds. Girls are hard to come by.

Well, don't work too hard today and enjoy rangling the eggy!!!

I'm going to see if I can get someone to go to the trail with me.


----------



## FTale

Happy Monday!!

I hope you had a strong O! How do you feel today? I bet ur hubby was happy to have the DTD band lifted. Mine keeps looking at me like I'm a pervert who keeps checking him out...he knows it Go Time:haha:

It was such a great weekend. Starting off this week with a positive outlook. And a cup of joe..lol I kept active all last week and plan to do so this week too. Feels good to have a lil muscle.hahaha

Oh and we are doing smep since I'm not temping like normal and I have these clear blue opks that I don't really trust. It will happen this week sometime though. Already had ewcm yesterday which was weird but :shrug:

It's going to be super busy for me at work this week. Plus I have an intial meeting with RE place to access me for treatment. Don't know that I want to spend the 270$ right now.:wacko:

I have til 9am today to cancel I think. In better run work is calling.


----------



## Nixnax

Morning, I had a lovely weekend thanks. Certainly got our BDing in lol. 

Temps have been all over the place this weekend because I had lie ins. So I dont think ff will pin point ovulation correctly. I must have ovulated in my sleep this time because I didnt feel it at all. I normally get a really bad pain for an hour or two. 

Did you decide whether to go to RE? 

I managed to drop my phone over the weekend. My screen is completely smashed. I need to be so careful with it. Grrrr. It leapt out of my hand.

Im on the late shift this week and really dont want to go in. I hate this shift. Thank god ovulation was just before it. I wouldnt be able to BD if it was a couple of days later.

I plan to get a couple of short runs in on my lunch break this week, I have a 10k to do in may , so Id better get moving


----------



## FTale

Hey, sorry about late shift. It can be a bear. 
Hopefully your temps even out over the next couple of days.
Is your hubby's shift always the same? I bet he misses you when you are gone. Mine just plays even more Zelda.:dohh:
We have been trying to get BD in but I feel so hum drum about it. Last night did an ivi though we were both tired. I didn't want to but didn't since I kept getting fertile patches decide I would. It all stayed in thus time.
My temp says I will ovulate today but CBE digital said', nope' :haha:. I feel like I will though even if it's just releasing a stupid cyst.

For today, I am going to RE but plan not to if daughter is still sick. Came home by yesterday with very bad allergies. She gas problematic sinuses like me. 

I feel like I'm looking for excuses:blush:

Bleh time to get ready for the day...ugh..will write again later.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hi ladies. Not sure if I posted in this thread or not, but I had a MC on 17th March at 7 weeks... :cry: Didn't think I'd ever be back to TTC as we are sure #3 will be our last... but here I am :( 

We've been given the go ahead to try again straight away, so I've been using OPK's and temping. FF has told given me the yellow light today, so presume O day isn't far off (if I do O...) So thought I'd hop in just before hand and say hi :) I'm currently on CD11 today. No idea when my usual O day is as I've never really tracked. Just hoped for the best!


----------



## Nixnax

FTale- no he works normal hours, I have to a week of lates once every 3 weeks. I hate it because dont see each other that week. Im sure he enjoys it though ha ha. He gets some peace and quiet. Hell just play call of duty all week. Men eh?!

Fingers crossed its not a cyst and its the real deal, good idea to keep going with it. 
Hope you have a good day. 

Mrsmummy - Im so sorry about your MC, how heartbreaking. Big big hugs and well done for getting back on the horse. Im on cd16 so I think I have ovulated, not sure though. I hope you catch the eggy real soon. You could be super fertile, I have everything crossed for you


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks nixnax. I said when it was happening never again, but I soon realised I feel like we do need to give it another go. We have an appointment tomorrow with a private dr rather than nhs to check all is well after the mc and just in general so hoping he will say all is fine and continue to try. Hopefully will get a scan too as it appears to all be included in the price. I've read lots of positive stories online about catching straight away and having a great, successful pregnancy after that so here's to hoping!!
I think I found it extra hard as the day i mc was my best friends due date... she gave birth early hours of this morning and couldnt wait to tell me. I know shes excited but boy that cut like a knife :cry: im happy for her of course, but id been so looking forward to by the end of the year going out on playdates with our babies etc and now its back to the unknown :dohh:


I have my fx for you ladies! :dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Awww mrsmummy that must have been awful, the timing couldnt have been worse. Hope your scan shows all clear. It must be hard to start again, but sometimes you just have too. I just hope you dont have to wait too long


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks <3 will update tomorrow evening/Thursday morning with what the dr says!


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy2 said:


> Thanks nixnax. I said when it was happening never again, but I soon realised I feel like we do need to give it another go. We have an appointment tomorrow with a private dr rather than nhs to check all is well after the mc and just in general so hoping he will say all is fine and continue to try. Hopefully will get a scan too as it appears to all be included in the price. I've read lots of positive stories online about catching straight away and having a great, successful pregnancy after that so here's to hoping!!
> I think I found it extra hard as the day i mc was my best friends due date... she gave birth early hours of this morning and couldnt wait to tell me. I know shes excited but boy that cut like a knife :cry: im happy for her of course, but id been so looking forward to by the end of the year going out on playdates with our babies etc and now its back to the unknown :dohh:
> 
> 
> I have my fx for you ladies! :dust:

Oh, dear, that is cutting to hear. :cry: But like nix said, good to see you back on the horse. Its hard when to go through a mc but even harder to try again through all the 'what ifs'..

I think you are extra fertile too and if you don't want to track everything like us crazy girls do you can take it easy and SMEP. I'm doing that in case I don't temp in the morning.

Well, sad to see you ttc#3 again but happy to get to cheer you along sincerely :flower:


----------



## FTale

Got an opk pack today and it looks like I might O tomorrow. The digital ones are crap. Barely a ghost of a line. FRER a good solid almost positive line. But of course not positive. I'll try again later tonight.

My bbs have been getting spikey pains last couple of days. Not sure what that means.

I see RE nurse on the 3rd since I had to cancel today's appt due to my sick kiddo. Who is better but still a bit sniffy.

You know ladies I'm actually happy at the thought of getting to O thursday. 

And I am not TESTING early NIX hahahaha I'm sure of it. :blush:

Need to get my bum in gear to work out tonight. Keeping blood flow the reproductive organs helps in O and implantation supposedly.

Ok, back to watching Father Brother :haha:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yes I'm hoping that I'm extra fertile right now and it'll happen sooner rather than later! I've seen so many positive stories so here's to hoping! I have been temping and started opks a few days after the mc.. Maybe day 6? Something like that. All my days seem to be merging into one long blur at the moment! No positive yet.. but also no consistency with going from light to dark... my first few were darkish, then i had a few super light almost non existent and todays was dark ish again. We shall see!!


----------



## Nixnax

FTale - I had the spiky pains on Sunday as well. Felt like lightening strikes. My job is done for this month. Just have to sit back and hope for the best. DONT test, be strong. Easier said than done I know. 

Mrsmummy - hope the opks day something soon. Just bd every other day. But dont put too much pressure on yourself, youve been through a lot


----------



## mrsmummy2

My OPK last night was an almost non-existent line :nope: They are confusing :haha:
Had quite a large temp drop too. I hope that if this isn't my month I'll start to understand all this tracking lark soon :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey mrsmummy that could be an ovulation dip. Mine does that most months that I decide to track. Ive attached a coupe of my charts to show you. Hopefully itll rise now and will detect ovulation. It wont tell you until 3DPO.

I think I ovulated on Sunday but because I didnt temp properly, tomorrow it will probably tell me I ovulated Monday.
 



Attached Files:







99D83359-5DCB-4DEF-829B-CF27B9CC6553.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 2









85A73EC9-15F0-47E9-80E3-C366A31D3AF4.jpg
File size: 44.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrsmummy2

So if we dtd tonight in theory ill be covered IF it was an ovulation dip? We bd cd7, 8, 9 and 10, skipped yesterday as we were both waaaay too tired (typical :dohh: )


----------



## Nixnax

Id say you will be well covered. If you look at mine for this month we did 7, 9, 11, 12, 14, 15 dpo. We had a break on 13 which was probably and important one as well. I think were well covered. I would probably BD tomorrow as well if you can. If your temp rises, your job is done and you can do back to just doing it for fun


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy: Opks are driving me bonkers too. Took one this morning and I think its positive but the line is so thin. :wacko:

I think your dip looks good for O and you have done plenty bding..lol You should be covered for sure. But can't hurt to at it. I thought about it last night but I was too sick to my stomach. FX you get a nice rise in the morning despite the opk.

Nix: I can't make heads or tails of my opk. My temp is low but I was so sick to my stomach last night I didn't take my normal vitamins. I'm skipping today as well. I think I'm going back to regular vitamins but will keep with the CLO and D3. It felt like my liver or gallbladder what hopping about. Maybe its because I was bad and eating meat when I don' t normally do that. :blush: UGH...k, I'll bone up and try my vitamin concoction again today with healthy foods. But if last night repeats itself, I'm trashing the new stuff I bought (Conception Fertility Vitamins). I woke with a blinding migraine too. So I had motrin for breakfast :haha:

Here is my opk. Is it dark enough? Or will it get darker later on? I normally on on cd12 without Clomid. (sorry for the glare on the test line)
 



Attached Files:







cd11.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks both! Sorry you weren't feeling great ftale! :( 

My appointment went REALLY well. The Dr was so lovely and kind and so so helpful. He talked me through everything and explained how it would not have been anything I had done, then I got a scan and everything is looking 'perfect' inside. Uterus shape and position is great, tubes are clear and looking great too. The cyst that was mentioned to me before (way before this pregnancy) is no longer there, so no worries about that. Everything was SO clear compared to NHS scans.. I couldn't believe it. He offered me all sorts of info for my future pregnancy including scan packages etc.. absolutely brilliant. He's really put my mind at rest. We're going to take it easy this month, dtd if/when we want and IF it happens this cycle then it happens. He suggested waiting 1 cycle, but more for dating purposes than anything else as he said everything inside looks in tip top shape, but if we wanted to try straight away then that would be fine too. He says I'm at no greater risk now than before as there's no physical reason for the MC. I feel like a ton of bricks has just been taken off my back.... the relief is unreal. I haven't felt so chilled in weeks!


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy: Great news!! Sound like a right doc to have in your corner. It does feel wonderful to see that all is clear in there. Such a guessing game we go through we 'feelings'. I'm so glad you got to check it out yourself.

Yep, relax and let nature take its course if you want to go for it but no pressure. You've just been through alot. Did your doc mention if you were to be put on any progesterone or anything? Just curious. 


I feel better today. Got some new reg vitamins that come with a whole lot of things my prenatals had but at lesser mg. Can't wait to tryem.


----------



## Nixnax

Mrsmummy - Im glad the scan went well. Sounds like you have a good doc there. Now you know all is well you can relax and just go with it. 

FTale, that opk looks nearly there to me. Ive never in my life had a blazing positive so that for me I would assume it would be darker in few hours. 

I know what you mean about shoving vitamins down your throat every day. It becomes hard work. I take 3 EPO everyday up into ov but I cant say its made a difference. Ive been taking it 4 months and Ive only seen EWCM once. Im going to research other other things I can take to try to get it. 

I went for a run yesterday to start training for this race. I only did 2 miles but boy did I find it hard. Im going to do the same run today on my lunch break. Gives me something to do when on late shift. Just two more days of work to go. I got this. I have to work good Friday booooo! 

I track using 2 apps. One says I ovulated on cd14 and ff says cd15. So not sure whether af will come on 7th or 8th April. Or hopefully not at all ha ha


----------



## mrsmummy2

ftale - nope, no progesterone or anything. He seemed really positive that all would be okay next time (although of course I realise he can't confirm that, but it was good to hear that it would be nature rather than anything wrong if that makes sense?) Glad you're feeling better :) 

nixnax - Yeah definitely, he was soo lovely. I looked through their info booklets and price list.. it can be quite pricey, for example full antenatal care with an nhs delivery is £2999!! That does include a lot - scans at every appointment, 3d bonding scans, blood tests, NIFTY test etc so it is good value, but so so expensive!! They also have 1st trimester packages like scans from week 7 - 13 once a week for £400... I definitely think that's worth it to calm my nerves (when it happens that is!! :coffee: )

Well done on the run! I am such a pathetic runner :haha:
Hopefully AF doesn't show up for another 9 months!!


----------



## FTale

Nix: Good go on the run. 2 miles is fab!! A length to work up your pace inside of.
I was looking at your chart and unless you just Know you Od on cd14 , it looks like cd15 from your temps and positive opk a day ago or so.
I'm sorry about the EPO. You've been taking it a lot longer than I did. I didn't care for it and stopped after a few days. Praying you will get a bfp instead of AF on the 8th. :hugs:
Currently I haven't had an major O pains so it hasn't happened. But I agree the opk looked closed. The one I took this morning did too. Both ovaries are aching a bit but no dice though.
So tired. All I want to do is nap. Have function to do go tonight and babysitting to do along with other wifely duties....and work, did I mention work..HAHAHAH....yeah, I'm going to turn my lunch hour into snooze hour.

mrsmummy: :hugs: Sounds like you found a good place to get preggy and deliver. Praying it'll happen again for you soon. 

Are you going to be doing anything dif this cycle? I've been trying my hand at exercising my lower half more for circulation purposes. Just walk aerobics.


----------



## Nixnax

Mrsmummy - thats not a bad price for whats involved, I dont think I could afford it though. The first trimester part of it sounds good though. If I can get that far that is. 

FTale - I did the same run again today. My legs say no more. I got caught in a hail shower again. It did make me run Faster though ha ha, so shaved some time off of yesterdays run. I do 2 single mile laps. Next week Ill add a lap. 

Yeah I dont think EPO works for everyone. Ive not noticed a thing of difference. 

Your day sounds pretty busy. Im stuck in work until 10:30pm. Work has been stupidly manic this week. I have to do a 12 hour day tomorrow. Roll on Saturday for my 3 days off. 

I think I ovulated early hours of cd15 when I was still asleep. I didnt feel it at all, and like you I normally feel it. 

Mrsmummy, do you get ovulation pain?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sounds like you've got a busy day ftale! Not planning to do anything different really.. now that ive chilled out since my appointment I'm hoping nature will take its course (quickly:haha:)


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nixnax said:


> Mrsmummy - thats not a bad price for whats involved, I dont think I could afford it though. The first trimester part of it sounds good though. If I can get that far that is.
> 
> FTale - I did the same run again today. My legs say no more. I got caught in a hail shower again. It did make me run Faster though ha ha, so shaved some time off of yesterdays run. I do 2 single mile laps. Next week Ill add a lap.
> 
> Yeah I dont think EPO works for everyone. Ive not noticed a thing of difference.
> 
> Your day sounds pretty busy. Im stuck in work until 10:30pm. Work has been stupidly manic this week. I have to do a 12 hour day tomorrow. Roll on Saturday for my 3 days off.
> 
> I think I ovulated early hours of cd15 when I was still asleep. I didnt feel it at all, and like you I normally feel it.
> 
> Mrsmummy, do you get ovulation pain?

Yeah I'm not sure I could justify spending all that on private care when everything would be free on NHS... we shall see. I guess it depends on how anxious I am and our finances at the time. I definitely want to do the first tri thing when our time comes if i cant afford the full care. 

Umm.. tbh im not even sure about ovulation pains. I do get mid month cramps.. but i can get random cramps throughout the whole month too.. so i dont think i could pin point it with pains alone. This month however I had cramps specifically on my right side.. but FF hasnt pin pointed O day yet so I'm not so sure what they were


----------



## FTale

Nix: we have so many Hill's here it's crazy. I like your mile laps. Is it dark out when you run? Or do you do it in a gym?

Mrsmummy: Our care is $3400 for delivery at hospital and can't go past one or two days stay. That's doesn't include care visits prior to delivery. And that's basic care not Private.

I wish I could do home delivery and not need much care at all but being high risk I will be paying out the nos.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh wow!! Our care here in the UK is all free. I can't even imagine having to pay as a standard thing! I dont know anyone thats had private care.. I'd love to have the chance to do it but its such a lot of money.

I would love to do home delivery next time as we're in a different area so it'll be a different hospital which is quite far away from our house, but on the other hand Im way too nervous about something going wrong with a home birth.


----------



## Nixnax

Its light out when I run. Ugh I cannot stand running on a treadmill. Its bores me stiff. I give up so easily. 

Wowzers that is a lot. We Seouls certainly miss our healthcare system if it goes. 

I love quite close to the centre of my city. There are 3 hospitals I can go to to give birth, all within 4 miles. I dont think I can do a home birth. I have such a low pain threshold, I want ALL the drugs ha ha


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy: Tub births always look so relaxing but yeah, me too aftraid of some thing going wrong and needed care fast. Not for everyone.

Nix: HAHAHAH...don't do like me when I delivered my daughter. Pushed the pain button so much till my legs went numb for hours afterward. They said push if some thing hurts...LOL well, I pushed and pushed....good old epidural. :winkwink:

I'm home from the elementary school concert. Feel good after we chomped on some ice cream. I'll pay for it later with tummy cramps but that junk was GOOD. :blush:

Before we left for school I got a Solid smiley face on my digital opk. :happydance: Guess O is coming. Will probably recruit some swimmers tonight if we can. I was so happy about the smiley face too. Was shoving it in my hubby's face. He laughed so hard. Even after all these years of infertility he can still laugh a bit. I tried to keep a straight face late amongst all the babby buggies and lil ones toddling about. But when he said 'look at the little feet', I amost died. He had found a lil baby girl chilling our in her buggy with her lil pink and white socks hanging over it...:cry: Some day...it'll be his lil one FX


----------



## Nixnax

Ah yeah, a water birth would be lush. But Id be doped up to the eye balls so probably wouldnt be allowed one. 

Ha ha ha FTale, thats what Id be like, pushing that button every 30 secs. 

Yay for ovulation. Time to get busy. 

Awww that so sweet. Bless your hubby. 

When I got home from work last night my hubby was blind drunk and there was fried chicken everywhere lol. Boy partied hard. He looked a bit worse for wear when he got up at 6am to make me a cuppa before I went to work.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Ah yeah, a water birth would be lush. But I&#8217;d be doped up to the eye balls so probably wouldn&#8217;t be allowed one.
> 
> Ha ha ha FTale, that&#8217;s what I&#8217;d be like, pushing that button every 30 secs.
> 
> Yay for ovulation. Time to get busy.
> 
> Awww that so sweet. Bless your hubby.
> 
> When I got home from work last night my hubby was blind drunk and there was fried chicken everywhere lol. Boy partied hard. He looked a bit worse for wear when he got up at 6am to make me a cuppa before I went to work.

'fried chicken':haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
That is going g to be in my head all day!!!

Yeah, he enjoyed himself immensely!

Sooooo, how are you feeling:blush: hehehe


----------



## Nixnax

Ha well him and fried chicken got me wanting KFC. So I just had some for lunch. Darn that boy! 

Well Im 4DPO and Im feel 100% normal. I only feel tired, but that is because I went from a late shift yesterday to an early shift today. Oh one odd thing. Ive been crazy sweet food when I wake up in the morning but thats it. Its a bit early to be putting cravings down to anything


----------



## FTale

HMMMMMMM...body needs sugar. I don't care about hormones that 'cause' symptoms. I always say the body acts according to how it is feeling on a cellular level. Lets hope its craving more fuel to burn because a baby is brewing.
Tired is a good sign that you had a decent O. So you can put that one down. Your temps look very nice. Slow rise. Got my fingers crossed for you.

KFC...oh goodness, Nix!! I'd get straight heartburn. Its been years since I had that stuff. I'm not a big skin on chicken type of person when I eat meat all the time. Now Chic fa la is forever an exception. I haven't tried it since going veganish..hahah. But all other meat tastes like rubber to me. 

I guess I will have to take one for the team and have some of it to tonight just to be for sure I don't like it ...:haha:

I'm sitting here in bed. Working and wondering when my dagum O pains are going to start. I bet those other prenatals messed me up. I should have O'd yesterday. But I'll take an egg that is nutured a bit longer in its lil ovary house :haha:

I went from starving to super tired.


Mrsmummy: How are you doing today? Are you and hubby taking a break or cautiously testing out the waters?


----------



## mrsmummy2

All this chicken talk has me wanting kfc too :haha:
Agreed on the water birth front! I laboured for 5 of the 10 hours of labour with DD and it was AMAZING. I did get out as i thouhht i wanted an epidural (which i didnt get as they were with an emergency c-section) so didnt actually give birth in the pool but wouldve loved it. Didnt get a chance with DS as i spent 1 and a bit hours labouring at home, then within 6 minutes of being at the hospital he was born :haha: maybe the next one wont even make it to the hospital :dohh:

Haha.. lil ovary house. Made me chuckle :haha: hope that egg is a good one and turns out to be THE one!!

Im doing alright thanks. Today shouldve been my first midwife appt so weve taken the kids for a movie and a meal for some distraction. Im having a relax in the bath now while DH entertains our two balls of energy downstairs :haha:
We're still going for it for this cycle.. but planning to dtd when we want to rather than forcing it like we had been. My temp dropped this morning, so not sure whats going on there. I tried putting a fake higher temp for tomorrow but still no crosshairs for yesterday... but if i put 3 higher temps from today it gives me crosshairs for today :shrug: maybe today was the day?! Not even had 1 remotely positive OPK..so think ill be giving those up next cycle. They stressed me out :haha:


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy2 said:


> All this chicken talk has me wanting kfc too :haha:
> Agreed on the water birth front! I laboured for 5 of the 10 hours of labour with DD and it was AMAZING. I did get out as i thouhht i wanted an epidural (which i didnt get as they were with an emergency c-section) so didnt actually give birth in the pool but wouldve loved it. Didnt get a chance with DS as i spent 1 and a bit hours labouring at home, then within 6 minutes of being at the hospital he was born :haha: maybe the next one wont even make it to the hospital :dohh:
> 
> Haha.. lil ovary house. Made me chuckle :haha: hope that egg is a good one and turns out to be THE one!!
> 
> Im doing alright thanks. Today shouldve been my first midwife appt so weve taken the kids for a movie and a meal for some distraction. Im having a relax in the bath now while DH entertains our two balls of energy downstairs :haha:
> We're still going for it for this cycle.. but planning to dtd when we want to rather than forcing it like we had been. My temp dropped this morning, so not sure whats going on there. I tried putting a fake higher temp for tomorrow but still no crosshairs for yesterday... but if i put 3 higher temps from today it gives me crosshairs for today :shrug: maybe today was the day?! Not even had 1 remotely positive OPK..so think ill be giving those up next cycle. They stressed me out :haha:


What time of day are you doing the opk? As I've gotten older mine go positive with FMU and stay that way for a day or two. Normally at noon it isn't very dark unless I have a true surge going on. 
The hard part is I don't trust opks anymore. They use to be really good but now don't seem to be as sensitive to surges til the day of and I need more time to plan. :dohh:

That's why SMEP from cd10 and on is a safe and non imposing way to go at it. And we have done ok with this. We get a night to relax then if we feel frisky the next night (mostly me..lol) then do it then.

But girls lately I have not been in the mood down yonder. I just know I have to get just swimmers in there if I want to make a mini him...lol

I'm still into him big time (sexy man) but I think my age is catching up with me.:shrug:


OOOO..Plans for Easter??? What is everyone doing. We have an Easter Egg hunt out in our town square and service right there too. Looking forward to it and nice weather.


----------



## mrsmummy2

I was testing around 11am then again at either 5pm ish or around 8-9 if i could hold til then. There just seems to be no consistency.. one will be super light then darkish then light again over and over :dohh: could be the MC messing with them though as it has only been 2 weeks tomorrow... 

Ive felt that way down there too these past few times too.. half enjoyed it but in the back of my mind I'm like come on get those swimmers in :blush: :haha:

Ooh that sounds great for easter! We havent got much planned. Just a little egg hunt at home with some movies then over to the in laws on monday :)


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies. Sorry I got every wanting chicken ha ha.

I went out for a friends birthday fona meal last night. I only had one drink, I really wasnt feeling it. Not like me ha ha. I can drink like a fish. 

We havent bd all week because Ive been on lates. Its been quite nice to have the break. 

I took my temp mega late today so I used a temp adjuster, its gone through the floor. Not sure I trust that temp at all. Well below the cover line. 

Im going push bike shopping today. I want to start getting out on bike rides now that summer is on its way. I say that but its rained solidly for 2 days! 

Im just going to chill out and maybe pop to the gym this weekend. This week has been brutal and Ive been so tired, I just want to curl up.


----------



## mrsmummy2

All the BDing gets tiring after a while doesnt it :haha:

Maybe the 1 drink is a good sign! 

The temp does seem a bit wonky! Fx it rises again tomorrow. Enjoy a nice relaxing weekend :) ive got a day of house work today.. fun times!!


----------



## Nixnax

Same here, because Ive been on lates DH has been unsupervised all week, our house looks like a small bomb has exploded. His version of clean and my version of clean are two completely different things lol. 

It really does get tiring. We did it this morning but I could have quite happily not have


----------



## Nixnax

Oh my days. I just walked into the kitchen and he has a bucket of oil on the side. Hes prepping his air filter for motorcross riding tomorrow. Give me strength, I just cleaned that kitchen


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ahhh nooo! Thankfully my DH is working today so at least thats 1 of my 3 bomb creators out of the way :haha:
My DS however is creating "traps" to catch the "power rangers" (DD) all over the house.. at least itll be clean if not tidy :dohh:


----------



## FTale

HAHAHAH

You ladies are cracking me up!! 

I think we all need a rest up this weekend. Today I'm doing that too along with last minute laundry. We are all out in the backyard camping out with no intent of staying in the house longer than to poop and change out laundry.

We are taking advantage of no rain today. :happydance:

Oh, and yeah, I'm too am tired bding but luckily I Ovulated yesterday so don't have to worry about being a sperm receptacle for a while :haha:

You ladies have a lovely Easter weekend. I will be on and off.

OH but mrsmummy you have to keep bding :haha:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sperm receptacle!! :rofl: 
That sounds fun FTale! Glad the rains keeping off. Its rained alllllll day here. Enjoy!

I had loooots of ewcm today so DEFINITELY BDing tonight... plan to jump DH when he gets home from work :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Sperm receptacle :haha: oh my days thats funny. You do have a way with words FTale :haha:

Yay for EWCM time to get busy :sex: :sex:

We went shopping for my new bike today. I collect it in 2 weeks. Cant wait to start going on trails on it. 

We are on our way out for our anniversary meal tonight. We are going to a lovely seafood restaurant. I LOVE seafood and shellfish. 

Im going to visit my grand parents tomorrow and have some Sunday dinner with them. Other than that, I dont plan to get out of pjs much this weekend :sleep:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ooh sounds good on the bike front! Id love to get a bike to go on family bike rides but DH cant/wont ride one and neither can DS (wont even get ON it even WITH the stabilizers :dohh:) DD loves it though but has outgrown hers so we still need to get a bigger one. 
Enjoy your anniversary meal and sunday dinner :)
Im looking forward to chocolate for breakfast in front of a movie with the kids :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

It&#8217;s been a long time since I last rode a bike. Hopefully it&#8217;ll all come flooding back. 

Our meal last night was amazing, we thoroughly enjoyed it. 

He&#8217;s gone out with the lads on the bikes today. I&#8217;ve got a lovely lamb roast planned for his return. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely chocolate filled weekend.


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy: :thumbup:ewcm 
Chocolate for breakfast??? I gosh..hahah...I guess a chocolate pancake with whipped cream would be tasty.
My hubby loves biking. Its my big toosh that doesn't like riding as much. Our daughter can't ride even with training wheels :haha: She has no coordination but we are working on it when we can. 

Nix: Hope you had a great anniversay. Sounds like you made your hubby a good meal too. I'm sure he loved it.
We grilled out and the lil one played in her outdoor kiddy pool. Water so flippin cold but she adjusted after we dumped a few buckets of warm water in it.

I hope you like your bike when it comes in. Mine is collecting dust. We have nice trails to go on. But my seat hurts and we have to tow my daughter on a add on because can't ride at all. He use to 'cycle' big time before I met him. Professional bike and everything. After he shattered his ankle he doesn't ride at all. But he plans to get back to it soon.

You are midcycle. Anything dif happening? I saw on the April board people having crazy symptoms and bfps left and right it seems. I don't feel very confident. My ovaries just feel painful. Mostly my right ovary. I think they are hypstimulated can hurt just to turn or move to fast. :cry:

Ah well, I just hope I don't fall apart when AF shows. I already know it isnt a good cycle.

I will be super busy at work this week so it should go by fast. I have OSOM on the way and will test Saturday at 8dpo. OSOM is suppose to show positive at 8dpo in the evening. So if its negative I know I'm out. But I hope I just don't want to test and hold out till tuesday so I'll be 10dpo. It HAS to be accurate at that point.

When is your test date again?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha the chocolate for breakfast was NOT a good idea. I felt gross afterwards :haha:

The april board sure is moving fast.. 4 bfps already. I really hope thats a good sign. I'm so happy for all the bfps but it is stinging that little bit harder this month:cry:
I so hope us ladies will catch a break this cycle and get those 2 lovely lines!! 

I have no idea whats going on with my temps. I fully expected a rise today which wouldve made me 2dpo as expected by someone om my journal.. but nope. It plumited to 36.04 :dohh:


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy: I wouldn't fret too much. I've seen charts with temps after O that we're consistently low. Personally I always wonder if their thermometer was broke:haha:
When I got preggy the first time my temp struggled for two days the went up at 3dpo n stayed there until 9 and 10 where it dropped so badly I new AF was coming instead a vvl bfp. :)

Hopefully FF will give to crosshairs soon. Can you change around the detector? I'm using family one. Advanced was taking too long:haha:
Luckily it was right about my O day. Last cycle non of them got it right. I had to override.

Yes, it can sting.:hugs:. Here's to seeing those lovely lines soon.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Heres my opk from this morning! Wondering if today might be O day!! Its the darkest ive had so far. Looks darker irl than the pic and assume pic quality wont be great as im using mobile upload! 
I didnt know you could change the detector? How do i do that?
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20180402-WA0001.jpg
File size: 7.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies, I had chocolate for breakfast today. Someone take the eggs away from me ha ha. 

Im 7/8 dpo today, I had a few little light cramps last night In bed bit Ive had those before. No sore boobs again. 

April seems to be the month for catching eggs, lets hope we cant catch them too. 

Were decorating all day today. I hate painting, I make such a mess. 

Will message properly later today


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hope the decorating goes well! Glad im not the only one eating chocolate for breakfast :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Mrsmummy - ha ha nope, I loved my chocolate for breakfast, it felt so naughty. 

FTale - I cant wait until we can start making use of our garden. It needs a good clean up. Its been very neglected all winter. 

Just got back from decorating and Im head to toe in paint. I dont know why I bother, I always end up with more on me than the walls. 

Is it just me or does this cycle feel loooong. I still have a week to go. Af to ov seems to go really fast, then ovulation to AF drags painfully.


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy: You are very close. I don't know how to change the detector though as I mostly add pics while at desktop. Are you still getting tons of ewcm?

nix: hehehe.can't say I envy you painting. I'm the pits at it. I've seen kids do fingerpainting better.

I did crave chocolate today :blush: I found some in the freezer. My hubby likes to freeze his thin mint girl scout cookies...well he has one pack less now. :shrug: not my fault. He should have eaten them up a while a go.

YES, this 2ww is going by slow. I looked at the calendar yesterday and realized my test date is like 2 weeks away. I can't last that long not testing. So I bought OSOMS that get here tomorrow and I'm testing 8dpo with them unless I some how have a change of heart :coffee: doubt it.

meanwhile, I'm 3dpo and tired like I ran a marthon all day. Getting ready to go for a walk with hubby and kiddo but I'd rather get cuddly with my pillow again.

Hope your decorating came out nicely nix.


Is it dinner time there for you all yet? its 320pm here for me?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nixnax - Totally with you on the garden front. We had to disemble (is that even a word?!) our trampoline as we've had to buy a new one and it's the first time since before Christmas I've been out there for any length of time and I noticed just how bad it's looking right now. Roll on summer.... Hope the decorating went ok! This cycle definitely feels long to me... such a range of emotions to go through in 1 month!! 

FTale - I did end up figuring out how to change it. I was going to leave it but then I want to see if I can get crosshairs from my temps over the next few days. Will see how it goes. my OPK tonight is quite dark, much darker than this morning. I hadn't had much all day (after this mornings load) then I just went to the loo and there's loads again :shrug: I've NEVER noticed this much. I'm hoping it's a good sign...! 

Enjoy your walk :) We planned to go out to the park or something today with the in laws and kids but it just didn't happen. We stayed in, got take out and watched a movie :haha: 
It's 8.45pm here! I'm so ready for bed. This whole month has wiped me out... tiredness from early pregnancy symptoms.. tiredness from all the crying from the mc.. now tiredness from too many late night BD sessions :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies, ugh back to work today. I feel shattered, I just want to stay in bed. 

FTale - youre very brave testing at 8dpo. Im 8dpo today and youre making me want to test. 

On the chocolate front, that is 100% your hubbys daily for leaving it in the freezer for so long. 

Mrs mummy - I can imagine its been a real rollercoaster for you. 

We didnt do much last night, just crashed on the sofa with a stew and watched walking dead. We were in bed by 10pm. 

Ive got a bit of sore throat today. I really dont want to play. Roll on 5:30pm already


----------



## mrsmummy2

Aw that sucks. I'm SO glad its the school holidays. However my kids never sleep in... but just not having to rush around in the morning is perfect. I am SO exhausted.

Hope today flies by for you!

I had a temp rise today :thumbup: hopefully 2 more to confirm O then officially in the 2ww. I might test on Saturday as thats 3 weeks from the mc. If thats positive i have to ring the epu and theyll bring me in for bloods.. so either way id know it was a new pregnancy. We'll see how i feel then!


----------



## FTale

Nix: Oh girl, I'm with you on the shattered part. I was in bed by 8pm last night, melatonin and all. Feel better this morning though.
And no testing for you unless you have a super sensitive test like OSOM. I think you caught the eggy. Wait till you can get a proper line which is tomorrow on an FRER if you have one. Or just wait, don't be like my crackish self. A glutton for punishment. Testing early to bfns make the tww even longer. 

Stew sounds so good about now. I have lentil soup I'll be eating all week. Today I have new Re appt. to see what is in store for fertility treatment. Missed last appointment. Not missing this one. Won't see doc til May so have to make the most of seeing the nurse.

Aside from achy joints and annoying right ovary tension, don't feel any different this cycle.:shrug:

I am looking forward to this work day to be over too.


----------



## Nixnax

Mrsmummy - I forgot it was still half term and didnt judge the lack of traffic. I arrived at work 30 mins early. I really hate it when that happens. 

FTale - my chart looks sooo different to any others Ive ever had. I never get dips like this. I can mean nothing but Im cautiously optimistic. Ill try and do a chart overlay in a min so you can see. Ill see what my temps do over the next day or so, but Im very tempted to test at 10dpo with FRER. My boobs and nipples are torturously itchy today. Trying not scratch whilst sat at my desk!


----------



## Nixnax

Here you go. I can only do the last 3 months because I dont pay for the app. I only temped in jan and March. I looked at Octobers as well and there are no dips until AF. 

The empty dots are temps taken after a full nights sleep, but woke up later.
 



Attached Files:







1B45CD54-EEA0-4D01-A718-F21B673727F5.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## FTale

Nix: It looks like you've an estrogen dip then progesterone pick up which is good.
Had to giggle at the itchy remarks..heheh. I don't want that, it's all yours:haha:
Hard to stay focus when you are so close to early testing time. Got every thing crossed for you.:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Yeah Ive googled it like mad this morning and thats what is the most popular outcome. 

Ha ha theyve stopped for now, but boy was it making me twitch. 

It really is hard. Im normally quite relaxed but with the erratic temps Im wanting to test. Argh the temptation. I think Im going to need my hands tying behind my back this month. Might see if I can get some ICs from somewhere at lunch, some shops sell them


----------



## mrsmummy2

Cant wait to see your tests! 

A blazing positive opk for me this morning... shame DH is at work!! Will be jumping him tonight for sure :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Yay for positive opk. Make sure you jump him later pahahaha. 

Im really annoyed. I cooked a lovely turkey meatball meal last night to have for my lunch this week. I just tucked into it and the meatballs taste vile. I managed to pick them out and had the brown pasta and sauce. I have that for lunch all week. The meatballs may have gone off but I froze them the day I got them. Last time I made this I loved it. Oh my days did I wretch. I bought 2 packs so will check the date on the other pack later.

I didnt go to get hpts at lunchs im waiting


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh nooo. Thats the worst! Maybe its a sign! 
Everything tasted off to me in the 10 days before getting my last bfp.
Well done for waiting. I daren't even buy any til im at least 10-12dpo. Cannot face the bfn then bfp. I think ill worry then


----------



## Nixnax

Ooooo everything is getting me a little excited this month. I have to stop looking into everything. So hard though. Im waiting Im waiting (she says!) 

I hate seeing BFNs its heartbreaking.


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy: at doc and totally my missed your post earlier. Will reply back as soon as I leave here.:hugs:


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy: It's school break here too. I've been having a rough time getting my daughter care while I'm at work. These centers are horrible. Either too expensive or are so cheap you get bad care. Picked my lil up and she was balling had a major migraine. They never called me just kept telling her I'd be there soon..yeah, 3 hours later.
I worked over the money to put her in better care today. She is mildly autistic and still not so into meeting new friends but was happy to not go to the 'noisey' place:haha:

YAY!! For a dark opk! Ok, true story. I ovulated Friday. On Monday night my hubby is like 'is it your time? Do I need to give a contribution?'
:haha::haha: 

I told him I ovulated on Friday but decided not to push the issue of being since we did it the day before O.He just looked at me in disbelief. Normally I'm squeezing him dry around O time but I'm so numb from bfns..:coffee: I let O day go without tapping it.:blush:
FX you make a bean this cycle!

Nix: Oh gross!!!! Nasty turkey balls!! That is a major disappointment after all that work. I know it's hard getting bfns but for now, you have a sour tongue as I like to say. And with my first pregnancy that meant pregnancy..lol
Deep breath. Just a few more days and you can test if you want.:hugs:


----------



## FTale

Forgot to mention my Re appt. went great. Nurse was nice enough. She said doc would want me to be thinner but for IUI she will do it as long as my tests come back normal. But for IVF I'd have to drop 40lbs. But I know I need to do that regardless. 

So if AF shows I go in for cd3 blood work and a test where they fill ur uterus up with saline to check for polyps and such. If all looks good I will be scheduled for a medicated, monitored IUI cycle. 

Time to get serious with diet and exercise:happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

Awww bless your little one. Hope shes feels better soon. 

Great inspiration for weight loss right there. Sounds like youve already started putting the plans in place, just need to stick with it. I need to do the same so bad. 

Argh I know its so frustrating. Im going to try and hold off. As soon as I get home tonight Ill be having a nap I think. The office is so stuffy today and its giving me a fuzzy head. Just 1.5hrs to go.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh bless her. Glad you've found somewhere better. Im a SAHM so thankfully dont have that worry! I often wonder how people actually manage to do it!! Thankfully Im in a position where we dont need me to go to work just yet. After #3 is in full time school ill probably look into it!

So with these opks.. by my chart would you say i O'd yesterday? I got a + yesterday but blazing + today.. would i still get a + if I already O'd? I'm just not grasping it at all :haha:

Hahaha.. love your hubbys response :rofl:
I actually feel quite optimistic at the moment! I feel our BDing has been on point so hopefully weve done enough. Will continue until I get a negative OPK then try and chill :haha:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oops. I posted then noticed all the other responses! Glad your app went well. I should try to lose weight too.. but ive already lost around 60lbs (and i had conceived ds before that) so im not too worried. Although im sure when i do end up getting pregnant they will mention it A LOT. Good luck with it!! :thumbup: it's definitely a good way to keep you on track.

Nix- eeek.. im feeling super optimistic for you!! :happydance: i cannot wait to see your test when you decide to do it. April is doing SO well already on some of the boards on here.

If O day was today I'd be due Christmas day. How crazy is that? Would certainly be a perfect Christmas present!!


----------



## Nixnax

Oooo a Christmas baby. Id say you ovulated yesterday, but Im no pro. 

I didnt even think about birth dates. A christmas baby. My step brother is Boxing Day and we call it his birthmas he hates it. 

I need to rein in my excited, it could all just be in my head. Which Im suspecting it is. Anything else is a bonus ha ha


----------



## mrsmummy2

Im guessing yesterday too. Eeeek. Im excited already:haha: must calm down. I imagine christmas birthdays are actually the worst!! Birthmas :haha: done another opk.. line is darker than control line! I hope my temp will cooperate tomorrow:haha: wouldnt it be fab to all be bump buddies...!


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy: yes, you have already ovulated in between first positive and the next and by golly for sure before you got the ultimate positive opk:haha:

Just keep bding until they go negative though. This is serious bizness. :blush: heheh

I would have kept bding if I hadn't already suffered the O pain. My right ovary still hurts like a bad zit too. Thing is I felt some thing pop on it Friday and so I'm not sure why its hurts now....goodness.

Christmas babies??? That would be a present indeed. I was looking at my chart and it has me at Dec 21 but I don't think I would go that long. Maybe in to the 1st or 2nd week then I would have to deliver because I have to have a Mcdonald's Cerclage put in my cervix to maintain pregnancy. So about 37 weeks is all I can hope for.

Crazy ladies!!! Christmas bumps :cloud9:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha yes will definitely keep it up :haha:

Ooh how odd! Hopefully it all relates to a bfp...! 

Ohh really. I havent even heard of that? At least you'd know you'd be all done in time for Christmas day huh!! 
Id be on pins. Christmas is for sure my favourite day of the year.. we go allllll out. The OB i went to see said because my labour was so short with DS i may be able to be enduced at 39 weeks so maybe just in time for christmas... look at me already planning it all :dohh:


----------



## Nixnax

Ive just checked mine and it would be 17th December. So just before Xmas. 

I had to have a lie down when I got home from work. I cant believe how rough I feel. My head feels all light and spaced out and my voice has gone all croaky. Going to have a bath, some food and an early night I think


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh bless you :hugs:

Hope you feel better soon! Early night sounds good. I'm so tired all of a sudden!! I've read thats a sign of a good O? Im hoping anyway :haha:


----------



## FTale

Get some good rest ladies. I know I did. Lunch was me eating my pillow.

I'm going to try and not go to bed early tonight though as I always wake too early..lol.

I will catch you all in the morning.:dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies, feeling much better today. I felt rotten yesterday. I ace so many odd things going on ths month. I need to start ignoring them so that I can get through the next few days and keep my sanity. 3/4 until AF. 

I woke up starving this morning and wanted chocolate, but Ive eaten it all. Argh lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

Morning! Cant wait to see your test.
I was desperate for chocolate last night but mines all gone too :dohh:


----------



## Nixnax

If I have a day like yesterday Ill be buying one this evening. I felt worse in the afternoon. 

Doh darn chocolate. Im a sucker for white chocolate, whats your favourite?


----------



## mrsmummy2

All kinds of chocolate :haha:
Im a real chocoholic!! I think milk choc, mostly cadburys is top of my list.


----------



## Nixnax

Im definitely a Cadburys girl as well. Or nestle for white chocolate. I bought DH a dark Chocolate Easter egg. That way I knew I wouldnt eat it because I cant stand dark choc. Its too bitter for me


----------



## FTale

Sign me up for feeling raw. I barely made it last night. I got super hungry and cold. Ended up eating MEAT :blush: some jamaican hot pockets with queso dumped on it. The shame. But I needed it. Sadly I feel my progesterone is peaking early so this may be a short cycle for me ladies. I at least have Friday the 13th to look forward to next week as AF shows that weekend. LOVE Friday 13ths

*Temp sored this morning along with rhr but I'm sure its because I ate like a pig before bedtime.*

And my daughter did lovely at the new care place yesterday. Gave me the stink face for taking her away..HAHAHAH :haha:

Nix: I'm nervous for you!! Food aversions alone are enough to make you go 'hmmmmm'. I wish there was a sign to just let us know already. If you test, post it so we can eye google it...heheh No pressure though. You've been cranking out symptoms all cycle. Praying we get blown away by a bfp from you. :hugs:

Mrsmummy: Ever watch Spongebob and the episode about them selling chocloate bars? This character is chasing them around saying 'CHOCOLATE',he looks all crazy so they run from him every time they see him. Turns out he just wanted to buy some chocolate....he was crazy mad about the stuff :haha: I wanted some yesterday and my hubby offered to go get me some but I declined :dohh: I did tell him to eat his cookies in the freezer or I was going to though. Great. I just resolved to go buy chocolate chip cookie dough from store today...making some cookies darn it!!

Did your temp stay up? I'm just now waking up and haven't looked at charts much yet.


----------



## mrsmummy2

The only dark chocolate i really like is bournville or green and blacks (i think thats what its called anyway) but they have this butterscotch one. Its amaaazing!

We're at this new softplay place today. If i didnt have a headache before i do now :dohh: its sooo loud :haha:
I am soo tired. Thats one thing that kicked in straight away for me last time. Before i even got a + or realised i was in the tww. Weird! I'm _trying _ not to put too much on it.. we'll see!


----------



## mrsmummy2

I always seem to post before seeing all the posts before :dohh:
My temps still up, but i had a bad nights sleep so not sure if it was accurate, but I'm gonna go with it! I had a solid 3.5 hours sleep before taking it so hopefully its fine. 
Haha yes i think ive seen that episode :haha: my two love spongebob!! They nearly fell over themselves when we went to universal studios and they met the characters etc :haha:
Enjoy your cookie making!!


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy2 said:


> The only dark chocolate i really like is bournville or green and blacks (i think thats what its called anyway) but they have this butterscotch one. Its amaaazing!
> 
> We're at this new softplay place today. If i didnt have a headache before i do now :dohh: its sooo loud :haha:
> I am soo tired. Thats one thing that kicked in straight away for me last time. Before i even got a + or realised i was in the tww. Weird! I'm _trying _ not to put too much on it.. we'll see!

oooooh, yeah. GL mom, that's like heaven for lil ones. Their voices naturally get several levels higher due to the excitement....:haha:

I was looking at your temp and its still up there so FX for it to stay :hugs:

Oh, and take advantage of any nap time you can get today. :winkwink:


----------



## mrsmummy2

I know right :haha: its only been open a few days so EVERYONE seems to be visiting. My DD has found a friend from her class at school here so now shes extra loud and excited :haha:
Hoping for tomorrows temp to be up so i can get those lovely crosshairs. Praying for a tidy nights sleep!


----------



## Nixnax

Morning FTale - ugh I know. Im usually pretty realistic around symptoms, but this month is stuff that Ive not had before. Im sure AF will just arrive to prove that there are millions of symptoms that can be ignored. 

Same here mrsmummy, I feel exhausted ALL the time. I can barely focus. Its not a nice feeling. 

Ive talked myself into going for a run at lunch with a colleague. Mainly to stop me going to to buy HTPs. Im going to buy one on the way home for the morning though I think. Ill be 10/11 dpo then. Im going to buy a boots early test, Im not sure whether they are pink or blue dye though. Do you know mrsmummy? 

My temp is still above the cover line, but not as high as previous months


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ooh good luck with the run. Maybe itll give you some energy. They do say that dont they... never works for me though:haha:

I think they're red dye! Pretty sure. Thats what i plan to use. I was going to attempt my last clear blue this saturday (marking 3 weeks since mc) but its a rapid response.. so I've heard they arent very good in the early testing. I want to.. but then i think if it does show positive thats got to be old hormones as ill only be 5dpo if O day was right. Probably better off waiting. If i had some ICs I mightve done it.

Maybe its a good sign that it isnt following suit. Fx!!


----------



## Nixnax

Weeeeeeeell, I ducked out of the run, it was piddling down so weve moved it to tomorrow. Also didnt buy any tests lol. I am going to buy some tonight though. Ive made my mind up, Im testing in the morning. 

I would wait if I was you. 5DPO is too early. Youll just see a BFN and be gutted. I feel uneasy testing at 10dpo tomorrow lol. 

This TTC can be torturous


----------



## mrsmummy2

I think my thought process was if there was a positive the epu wanted me to go in for bloods/a scan. Then id know if it was new or not. But even if it was new 5dpo may show nothing at all even in bloods :shrug: ill probably wait. I hate wasting tests.
Roll on tomorrow :happydance: running in the rain is never fun!! Good choice haha. We are STILL at softplay. 4.5 hours... I'm freezing and getting bored :haha:


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy2 said:


> I think my thought process was if there was a positive the epu wanted me to go in for bloods/a scan. Then id know if it was new or not. But even if it was new 5dpo may show nothing at all even in bloods :shrug: ill probably wait. I hate wasting tests.
> Roll on tomorrow :happydance: running in the rain is never fun!! Good choice haha. We are STILL at softplay. 4.5 hours... I'm freezing and getting bored :haha:

:haha: omg...GO HOME...lol


----------



## Nixnax

Pahahaha love FTales response 

Ah I see, that does make sense. 

This is like the longest day ever for me, so god knows how you must be feeling mummy lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

We. Are. Home. Thank goodness for that :haha: one of DDs classmates was there so it was hard to get away! Bribed them with a mcdonalds on the way home though :haha: now theyre both absolutely exhausted.. heres to hoping they sleep alllll night :thumbup:


----------



## FTale

Nix: hehehe...it is hard to pull them away. You will see my friend that desperation(sometimes you just need a break) will lead you there but will also lead you away....lol.. McDonald's is like a drug for them. Works every time! The bad part us when you get to McDonald's and announce you are only doing drive through:haha: 

:happydance:You rock mrmummy:happydance: Do they like the nuggets? Those r addicting when hot.


Ladies I dropped mine off, came home, watched Dr.Blake and rightfully passed out with some chexmex in my mouth. Oh but not before ordering some Progesterone sticks offline to see if I Ovulated or not. Cost me a lil less than a blood test but I get 7 tests. Only doing one. Supposedly if you Od the test line will be light. If the test line is completely gone it means your level was over 10. It works for most I read with an unhappy person or two who had a High level but the test said it wasn't about e ten..it was 27. Company said a very few ppl metabolize progesterone differently in their urine.

I'll post Progesterone stick tomorrow will have to save fmu for it though.

Ok, back to sleep :haha:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha well they managed to get me to go inside (we always use the drive thru!) So i ended up eating too as ive been SO hungry today!! Shouldve picked something more nutritious really!! :blush:
We all had nuggets.. so tasty... :haha:

Ooh.. progesterone sticks? Thats a thing? Looking forward to seeing that!

I am so tired for someone that sat at softplay all day...! Sat here watching some tv with the kids as theyre so tired and finding myself dropping off :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha Ive got it all come come (hopefully). 

Yeah Im interested to see the progesterone stick also. Please do post it. 

Im more of a burger person myself, big tasty with bacon mmmm. Got me thinking about food now. 

Finish work in 30 mins, then Im off to buy a test for tomorrow. Im caving this month


----------



## mrsmummy2

Im still hungry!! I woke up that way too. You'd think if been on a hunger strike or something the way my stomachs been rumbling :haha:

Ahhhh roll on tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

Soooo I tested :blush:

BFN of course. I dont know what else I was expecting :wacko: I am only 9DPO. Not testing again now, Ive got out of my system :haha:
 



Attached Files:







27BFE2DC-DDAD-443A-9153-856D1DBC9B3B.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oops :haha:

There's still plenty of time!! :dust:


----------



## FTale

Oh heavens yes!! Plenty of time Nix!!

What test is that?


----------



## Nixnax

Its a boots own brand up to 5 days early test. I think they are 15mui. Not sure how good they are though. Ive dismantled it for the pic


----------



## FTale

Ah, okay, a boots. Yeah, I've seen good and bad with them. Best to wait till when you should have a good amount of hcg in your system. 15miu is alot to have on the norm for 9dpo.

Give it a few more days.:dust:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Looking forward to seeing your tests over the coming days :) 
:dust:


So i have a question... if my OPK was a good positive monday, strong positive tuesday and negative today, is it probable that i did O on Monday? Or unlikely because I had the +opk yesterday? Cannot stop myself googling and getting conflicting answers :dohh:
Say my temp dips tomorrow, then rises again.. surely that'll give me an O day for tomorrow :shrug: 

Aaaah if this isnt my cycle i think ill wing it next month :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Opks can be a pain. I never get a blazing positive. Looking at your chart Id say you ovulated on Monday. 

I bought a pack of 2 tests. So I still have one left. Ill see how I feel tomorrow. My boobs have started hurting this evening, but thats quite normal


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy2 said:


> Looking forward to seeing your tests over the coming days :)
> :dust:
> 
> 
> So i have a question... if my OPK was a good positive monday, strong positive tuesday and negative today, is it probable that i did O on Monday? Or unlikely because I had the +opk yesterday? Cannot stop myself googling and getting conflicting answers :dohh:
> Say my temp dips tomorrow, then rises again.. surely that'll give me an O day for tomorrow :shrug:
> 
> Aaaah if this isnt my cycle i think ill wing it next month :haha:

Normally O is 12 to 24 hours after first positive opk. Unless you are on Clomid or Femara type med that will give you many days of false positives. You have to learn what day you on while on those meds. I learned it was cd 14 or 15.

So, I think you already Ovulated and are good. I bet your temp stays elevated in the morning. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks ladies! Well temp is up.... just.... coverline is 36.32 and its 36.36 this morning. I did wake at 1
30.am and itwas 36.58 (took it incase i didnt get a good sleep but recorded the 5.30 am temp) 

Yay for crosshairs. I hope i get some sort of rise over the next few days ... still seems soooo low!


----------



## Nixnax

Yay for crosshairs.

After a couple of months youll start to see a pattern. 

Mine are a little lower this month. Mine are normally over 37 at this point in the cycle. 

I didnt test this morning, Im holding out.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Well done! It gets super tempting. 

I've woken up feeling incredibly nauseous. 3dpo so of course not a symptom but maaaan i feel yuck.


----------



## FTale

Woohoo, crosshairs!!! :happydance:

Good deal FF can be a bear some times but believe it got it right this time for Monday.

My temps are about normal...lol Gosh I wish there were soring like see in other charts. Only when on a medicated cycle are they high out of the gate.

I'd be double surprised if they stay in the 98s tomorrow even. I'm usally a 97.90 girl. :blush: Yup I reach there and sit like a duck.

Can't wait to get the progesterone tests in today. I think if it is a negative it will help me not to test early and I'll be crying drinking my cider this weekend. :coffee: But by next weekend it'll be Friday 13th party time. Looking forward to that as much as a bfp :haha:

I will post a pic of my test after 12pm my time if nothing comes up to change it. Yeah, I'll be stalking the mail lady:happydance:


----------



## FTale

Oh, BOO, just checked details on my progesterone strips. I don't know why but they are being sent UPS instead of regular postal service. So I don't know how long it will be till they get here today. I just hope I don't crack and test today.

Nix: I've no idea how you waited so long. FX for that second line here soon!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Looking forward to seeing those progesterone tests!!


----------



## Nixnax

Ah bummer about the tests being sent via UPS. 

Im classing myself out this month. My temps are lower than normal and arent shooting up. I dont know why I let myself get carried away with it all. Af due sat/sun. Ill be indulging in ciders as well if it arrives sat


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hope your temps will shoot up again and those 2 lines will appear :hugs:


----------



## FTale

:hugs: Your temps are above coverline. That's all they have to be to my knowledge. I usually lose hope when it nose dives below it. You are by no means out.


Meanwhile, some one please send me a nose plunger. Its not even stuffy or running. Just feels like pressure into my head. I do not feel good. Ah, spring time brings about so much nasal discomfort. :wacko:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thats exactly how my head feels today. Weve just gotten back from the playground (which was filled with 100+ kids as its quite a big park) amd now my head feels like ive been hit by a brick! :nope:
Nausea stopped around 1pm and hasnt returned (its 4.30 now) i am however dead on my feet. Soooo tired and my bed is calling already!!


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy: You are brave. I hope you answered the call to your bed. And that head is feeling better. Do you ever try a caffeinated drink when it gets too bad? I helps me. Try to keep a can of soda around for that but we really don't drink it. We like sweet tea. :blush:

I'm stalking amazon to see when my package is coming. I keep looking at it hoping it'll say 'delivered' but nope. UGH.

I don't know how I'll feel if the progesterone stick says I didn't ovulate or not that well. Heck, I'm even hesitant that a positive result of ovulation is true..:haha: These tests have been around at least 4 years. So expensive but mostly accurate. I will do this morning's urine and then fmu tomorrow actually on 7dpo even if my temp drops.

brrr...its cold. Its warmed up from 37 but goodness goinf from 75 to 37 is not cool


----------



## Nixnax

Im all nasally today. I blame spring. The sun comes out and the sneezing starts. 

Other than that Im feeling pretty perky today. My lower back has a dull AF like ache about it, and boobs are feeling tender. But thats me lot. 

Its thursday today so its swimming night. Im making chicken enchiladas to have after swimming, really looking forward to that


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Im all nasally today. I blame spring. The sun comes out and the sneezing starts.
> 
> Other than that Im feeling pretty perky today. My lower back has a dull AF like ache about it, and boobs are feeling tender. But thats me lot.
> 
> Its thursday today so its swimming night. Im making chicken enchiladas to have after swimming, really looking forward to that

So ummm can I have some :munch:

I love that dish. You done broke me. I need to have it now. But that means going to the store :wacko:...UGH...I will do it tomorrow morning and have it for dinner when hubby gets home late supposedly. OH NIX you have killed my diet :blush: in a good way...can't wait.

Have a good time swimming.:flower:


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha sorry FTale, Im a sucker for Mexican food. I love it. 

Im sure your progesterone levels will be nice and high. Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Unfortunately my head has STILL not hit the pillow. We went to my mums afterwards, then picked up DH from work, then came home.. kids didn't go to bed til around 8pm, then I cooked a curry.. just eaten it now and getting to sit down and its 9.20pm ... yawwwwn! I hadn't even thought of the caffeine if I'm honest. I was drinking 2-3 cups of coffee per day before my last pregnancy and during.. but ever since the MC I've just not had any. I know it probably wasn't that, but the paranoia that with my DD and DS I never drunk any coffee has got me thinking maybe I'll just steer clear :dohh:
Did your tests turn up? I'm looking forward to the results. 

Enjoy swimming and enchiladas nix!

Really hoping I'll get a decent nights sleep tonight as we are off to Bristol aquarium tomorrow. This TWW is going to fly by with it being the half term break :haha:


----------



## FTale

Oh to be a kid this week and do all the fun stuff you are. Man you are an awesome mummy. What is curry? Is it a type of meal?

I hope my tests come in soon. Watch how when I get tired of them showing they get left on my doorstep all night :haha:

I'm nervous about tests but it will be what it will be. I've been on this horse a long time and I'm going to find out if it will be a while longer or not soon enough.:winkwink:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha yes it seems to be all systems go here this week :haha:
Half terms are expensive!! But it's definitely easier to take them out than occupy inside all day. It all ends in tantrums and fighting :dohh:

Oh, do you not have curry where you are? I thought it was a world wide thing lol. It's an indian/chinese meal. Literally my favourite food EVER. 

Ahh you're still waiting?! How annoying! I hope they come in soon...!


----------



## FTale

Still waiting.

I'm googling Curry right now. Need to find out more about this. :blush:

Ok, I'm back. I have to try this out. Apparently there are many versions of it. I will look up a restaurant that serves it and go.

Thank you for the idea.


----------



## FTale

And I am so confused. I read all the reviews and most said the second line never fully went away. Well it is the case for me. I think its pink and then some times it looks like the test strip but I guess more importantly it indicates some type of ovulation because its not a dark second line. The company likes to says any type of second line means you didn't ovulate but thats not true from what I've read. It may be that you progesterone is not super duper high though. Mine is very light. I will test again in the morning to see if there is a change.

Soooo, yeah, I'm clueless:haha: I would have felt better if the test line had been super dark and prove I didn't ovulate at all.

First strip while wet, Second dry Camera makes the lines look darker than they are but meh :coffee:

Will post when I get up of 7dpo test.

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







6dpo dbl ck.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 3









6dpo dry.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrsmummy2

Love that you googled curry :haha: i had no idea people didnt know what it was haha!! 

Oh all these tests get too confusing dont they!! Some you need a line then others you need a strong line then a faint line. Aaaaaah!! The things we put ourselves through looking at lines :dohh:

Look forward to seeing your next tests!


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies. Mmmm I love a curry. I love veggie curries as well. 

Oh my days these tests are confusing. So on these tests you dont want to see a 2nd line??

I died after swimming last night. Slept like a log. But woke up to a mahoosive temp drop today. below the cover line. My lower back still feels all achy and stiff. I think AF will show tomorrow, a day early. 

Im ready for this cycle to be done, its been a bit of a rollercoaster


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry for the temp drop nix :hugs:
Fx if shes gonna show she comes and goes quickly so you can move onto next cycle


----------



## FTale

Right? I'm so done with squinting. I mean can you imagine squinting and hoping not to see a line:haha:

I haven't tested yet though. Still in bed, only 342am.

Yes, Curry is now on my menu.:blush:

Sorry about the temp drop Nix. If this cycle is bust, just puts us another month closer to some answers/proper tests.:hugs:

Yours is hsg, right? Mine will be the other but not dye. It will be saline. Hope it doesn't burn.

I feel the most normal this morning than I have all week. I was trying to think how I would handle another cycle with no bfp last night. I couldn't figure how ( other than cider :haha: ) But seriously. My eye sockets are dry in this department.:shrug:


----------



## FTale

:wacko:
I had to take two tests. First was blank at 5 minutes other than control line. Second seemed to have a second line that wouldn't come up on camera. BOTH dried with dye runs so I can't be for sure:dohh:

So, my only conclusion is these tests need to be used with room temperature urine. My first test last night was with urine that had been sitting since the wee hours of the morning. pfft. I've got 4 tests left. Will save them for another cycle if need be.

Nix: I hope AF does not find you early. The backache is a pill though. Hate that. Have you tested at all? I'm just not convinced a temp drop is an end up unless heavy bleeding happens. Either way, thinking of you :hugs:

Mrsmummy: Its Friday. Kids go back to school Monday here:winkwink: What about there? I will miss sleeping in but tossing her on the school bus is worth it for adult time with my fav shows on bbc :blush:
 



Attached Files:







7dpo pgt.jpg
File size: 5.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nixnax

FTale - we are going to look into tests after our holiday. Only 2 months to go. The back ache really sucks. I havent tested again yet. I tested the evening of 9DPO but not since. I do still have one left but Im not using it. 

Those tests are very confusing arent they. You dont want a line but then on all other tests you do. Why cant they all live by the same rule. 

Yes kids go back Monday, which means the traffic will get worse. I love it when kids are off school, I get home from work a lot faster lol. 

Mrsmummy - I hope she comes and goes in the blink of an eye so we can get going on next cycle again.


----------



## FTale

Nix: I agree. Should just make all the test the same. I gave a less than raving review of the tests. In general they are still in their infancy. 

Meanwhile, at 7dpo I did an OSOM and bfn. :coffee: I don't feel pregnant anyway. I'll post it for you all. I will test Sat and Sun and then wait on AF on the 15th I think.

Then I got straight into lovely tests. The rest of April and May will be a blurr. So much to do. RE visits, wedding, school letting out for the summer :wacko:

When is your holiday again?
 



Attached Files:







7dpo bfn osom.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nixnax

Youll be a very busy bee. Itll keep your mind off the TWW a little at least. I go end of June. I cant wait, I need a holiday so bad 

Ive had a rancid sciatic pain for the past 2 days. I event had sciatica in ages. I hope it doesnt settle in. I could feel it whilst swimming last night. Only managed 40 lengths instead of the 60 I usually do


----------



## FTale

Man!! I am going to find a pool to wade around in this summer. You are getting mega exercise. I'm jelly.

June will come quick. :hugs: I hope you are preggy or at least not on AF....no matter how much your hubby loves it :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Ive already looked ahead. Af is due the day after I go on hols booo. Should only be 4 days though. Im away for 10 so Ill still get some good days. Unless Im preggo then Ill just be sat in the pool watch Im drink whilst I have mocktails lol. 

What is an OSOM test?


----------



## FTale

Nix: Do your AF days every shift? Mine shift during Jan, Feb Mar time to being a few days late. Then again in August time. So hoping your holiday gets a shift to where it won't bother you if stupid AF shows.

OSOM is a really sensitive test. Sold on Amazon. So if by Sunday I am still pulling bfns then I am for sure out already. I do have one frer but we goth know how good those are :coffee:

It felt good to test today. I wasn't crushed by the bfn and feels so not pregnant that I don't expect a bfp like I suspected earlier on :nope:

But dang, so much to look forward to. Plus, pizza is on its way :haha:

We will get our beans this year just wait :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ohh my goodness ladies I am SO exhausted after today. Like... SUPER tired. I ache all over too! What is going on with me?! I had a few nausea spells today (probably not helped by not eating much til we got home!) We had a great day though, but boy am I glad to be sitting down :haha:

Ftale - my two have another week off. back to school on the 16th april! they've only been off since good friday. 
Those progesterone tests seem rather confusing! sorry for the bfn today... I'm still hoping we'll all get our bfps this month!! 

Nix - shame about the sciatic pain!! it really is the worst. I've only ever got it when I've been pregnant, but my mum has suffered a lot with it. Always thought she was putting it on until I felt it for the first time! Some times it's crippling!! Shame about AF being due for your hols. I'm super hopeful you'll get your bfp and be enjoying those mocktails. 

We have a holiday to spain booked for the end of may.. Slightly nervous at the thought of being in early pregnancy and flying, but it is what it is!!


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy: Totally confusing but I'm over it. I do want my money back though :haha:

Oh, my, please get some rest if you can. Being Friday is so tempting to stay up late and watch the tele till you truly drop. 

And YES oh, my world, I've have sciatic pain since I was 18. On my worse days I needed a cane. Was so super fit but sciatic nerve don't care. I know I looked ridiculous hobbling around. So, man, as you know now that junk is real. I hope you don't get it when you get preg again. I noticed mine mostly flared up during PMS time.

I found if I sucked my gut in it helped me walk a little better :haha:


----------



## mrsmummy2

I am heading off to bed right after typing this! We're having a super chilled out weekend (all except DD's swimming lesson on Sunday) so I should feel well rested by Monday. It's too tempting to pull out that CB test I have and do it tomorrow... the struggle is real :haha: 
I will wait!! 
Oh noo... it's awful. I already got it a few times during the short time I was pregnant last. I also had this AWFUL tailbone pain after delivering DD which never went away until I delivered DS. It's almost like it clicked back into place :shrug:
I experienced that today for the first time since having DS.... so of course DH was like OOOH it's a sign :haha:
Also - little "signs" showing up. We walked down a street today called "christmas st", the names we loved when talking during last pg - evelyn and grace - have been EVERYWHERE since the mc. I don't think I'd ever seen evelyn anywhere before that :shrug:
then another little fun fact - a predictor for averages for pregnancy gave me a test date of april 17th (my nans birthday and 1 month to the day after mc), if i was to get pregnant i should in theory see the hb on may 3rd (mine and DH wedding anniversary) then due on Christmas day (my absolute obsession and favourite day of the year) 
Also something DH pointed out - we had the mc on st patricks day - the baby would've been due on halloween - now this baby (if there will be one!) would be due on christmas. all occasions :shrug:

I don't believe in all that signs, etc stuff... but it is a little odd and a little interesting to take note of! :haha:


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy: I think the tailbone thing is a sign too. When I got pregnant with my daughter. It was one of the earliest symptoms I suffered. That hurts SO bad. I would jump around or gosh some time freeze in place and pull my butt in till it clicked back in place. :hugs: Why in the WORLD does that happen?

You never know. The signs could be there to keep your head up till your rainbow baby gets here. :cloud9: 

Have a great weekend :hugs:

Nix: Are you going to test tomorrow? I am. Nervous but I will do it fmu and evening urine and then that's it. Looking forward to the weekend regardless. 

Catch you ladies later


----------



## Nixnax

I want to say something off here but I can&#8217;t figure out how to private message.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ftale - oh my its unreal. I had physio agter having DD but it never helped then I got pg with DS and it got worse. Doc said something to do with ligaments getting loose etc. I shouldve got one of those donuts to sit on :haha:
Thanks! Its absolutely pouring down with rain here, so i definitely feel leee guilty about staying in haha! Enjoy yours <3 

Nix - are you alright? I'm not sure how to pm either.


----------



## FTale

Nix::hugs: Please try to find something comforting to do or place to be. Thinking of you.

mrsmummy: HAHAHAA...A donut pillow? Never crossed my mind. If it happens again, i know to have a deluxe donut pillow this time - butt is so much bigger. Started raining a smidge here before bedtime. So much to do today. Laundry, house cleaning, ....bleh

I feel pmsy. Too chicken to test after all. Gonna let temps carry my hope even though my rhr has tanked.

I feel a headache coming on too.

Ok will see what the day brings, off to munch my pillow some more first though :haha:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yep! Apparently they help loads with that problem. Ill definitely be investing in one if the time comes!

You have some serious will power going on! I wanted to test this morning but chose not to waste my only test. Waiting is the worst :coffee:


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies, 

I had a mare of a night last night. DH and I had a crazy arguement. Not quite sure where we are the moment. 

No Im not going to test today. My temp shot up again today but that is probably due to a few drinks last night and shocking nights sleep. 

Af is due today/tomorrow and right now I just want it to arrive. Im 100% sure it will. 

The sciatic pain has stopped today. I used to get it really bad, especially after running or cycling but I havent had it for around 2 years. 

Awww mrsmummy thats really funny about the dates. I hope you get you Christmas Day baby.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh no.. sorry about the arguement :hugs:

Glad the sciatica has stopped!

Thanks nix. I think ill order some red dye cheapies and give one a go whenever they arrive. I dont feel so bad about wasting those :haha:


----------



## FTale

Welp, I'm up. :haha:

I tried to lay back down but my body was like 'nope, its after 4am, its wake up time' :growlmad:

I'm drinking water because I'm too lazy to head to the kitchen for some eats. PLUS the cat will start yelling that I'm awake and should feed him.:dohh:

Nix: OUCH....goodness, like mrsmummy was saying about stretched ligaments. I think they are all tied in together tailbone pain, sciatic pain in the butt. I even had xrays done and you couldn't see anything but the doc could feel the ligament or nerve swollen out of place in my left hip area (pressing down near grown area) I guess inflammatory meds would help. I can't take them as often seeing as when I was younger I took them all the time for ovulation pain. I didn't know I was killing my ovaries:shrug:
If AF shows, give her the finger for me. :winkwink:

Mrsmummy: Test away...hehehe. But post them..seriously I need some thing to look at.


----------



## Nixnax

Well AF just made an appearance. Looks like Im out. Boooo


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh nooo nix :hugs: I'm sorry.

So... i got a cheap blue dye (it was either that or cb digi) bfn (duh!!) But when i looked back within 20 mins there is... well.. something. But im not even sure its a line... not even sure if it has colour or not. Also cannot pick anything up on camera. Ive binned it and will try again monday! I ordered a pack of 5 red dyes from amazon due to come tues/weds soo we will see!


----------



## FTale

Nix::cry: :hugs: 

Mrsmummy: One time a blue dye test gave my hubby a better line than me. I was so pissed. I only. Trust them if they at solid and dark. The evaps seem to have a thin blue line.
FX for next week's test. I'll be stalking you:blush:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh really!!! How odd!
I used them last pregnancy & even 10 days late for AF it was insanely faint so i dont even know why i tried :haha: 

I will post even if theres a hint of a line to squint at. We can all squint together :rofl:


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy2 said:


> Oh really!!! How odd!
> I used them last pregnancy & even 10 days late for AF it was insanely faint so i dont even know why i tried :haha:
> 
> I will post even if theres a hint of a line to squint at. We can all squint together :rofl:

Yay!! Squint party!!:happydance:


----------



## FTale

Update, I know I'm out. I have lower left butt cheek pain. I always associate it with impending AF that and a crack neck. I've got both. 

I will still test tomorrow and Monday but yeah, I'm out.:coffee:

FX for you mrsmummy :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh noo.. i hope you're not really out! :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

FTale - love how your hubby produces lines, thats hilarious. I had that pain this month as well. I hope youre not out.

Mrsmummy - I hope a pink dye give you a line next week. It would be fabulous if you caught again straight away. 

All that talk of curry this week has got me wanting one so we are going to our local Indian tonight. Its a fabulous place


----------



## mrsmummy2

I'm hoping my luck will be in!!

Ooh enjoy! Theres a new curry place by us but weve yet to go. Apparently its amazing!


----------



## FTale

I live up in the sticks and I'm sure there is no curry place near me. I'm going to have to search for near by my place of work in the city and feast upon it. :haha:

Ok, my hubby is doing a big project for me outdoors and I'm going to go help him. It is some thing I've been asking him to do for years - screened in front porch!! :happydance::happydance:

So I will get to sit out front and dry tea, coffee, or whatever (cider) and forget about all my ttc troubles in peace without the bees and ants bugging me.:cloud9:

FX mrsmummy!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Cannot wait to hear what you think of it :haha:

Yay! That sounds great! Hopefully you'll be sitting there soon planning for baby!! 

I just got an email - my tests are coming in tomorrow (sunday - how odd!!) so I may use one then.. if not Monday for sure. The temptation is too much :haha:
I've had some one sided cramping again tonight while sat watching tv. 6dpo tomorrow... so finally entering that possible implantation stage... :coffee:


----------



## FTale

Nice!! I love getting packages in early...specially when they are hpts:haha:

So far so good on the porch. We've knocked out one third of the old railing and he made new rails for that portion. I love it. He has all the materials. We had to pack it in though. Started lightly misting but the wind is cold and I can't take anymore. He was suppose to call me back out if he needed me though but haven't heard from him :winkwink:

I can't wait for it to be done. I'll send a pic to you two. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Aww how exciting! Cant wait to see it!

Temp rising slow and steady.. The last time i tracked in October my temps were a little irratic.. so hoping a slow rise is a good sign!


----------



## Nixnax

Ah I love doing home improvements. Cant wait to see it. We are going decorating again today. Its going to be touch though. Whilst we were arguing on Friday we didnt realise that DHs van was being broken into. All of his tools have been stolen. The fool left them all in the van. We have to go around buying tools today as well as decorating. Not what we needed at all.

Next week I plan to start getting our garden ready for summer. Its a dumping ground at the moment. We need to empty the rubbish and jet wash the decking. Then get some pretty plants and flowers. Its only a small space so we need to make it look as big as possible


----------



## FTale

It's a very nice rise. FX it meets a bfp:hugs:

OH NO!!! That sucks bannas!! People can be so cruel. Well, decorate beautifully inspire of the nastiness that took place. Will you report it at all? Fools might come back.


----------



## FTale

Oops forgot to post my bfn. Don't feel anything cept crampy like AF will start any moment.
And I didn't curl in to a ball of tears. I will have a cider if I can make it to 13 dpo. Been on progesterone for so long. Been nice not using it this cycle
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20180408_050239815.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh no nix!! Sorry for the break in :hugs: people are so cruel!! Hope your decorating goes well. 

Ftale - ahh no. Still hoping for you :hugs:

AF style cramps for the past hour or so.... however i cant really put that down to much as last pregnancy i had loads of af cramps and still got bfp :shrug:


----------



## FTale

Cramping? You getting enough water? Cramping isn't all bed though. That and sore bbs I see alot on bfp stories on tww site. My body is usually quiet as I start AF. Only around 6/7dpo do I get any real cramps.

Ah, man, had a lil rip feeling over right ovary and starting to feel wet. Punk AF better not have shown up. Luckily I'm wearing a pad so...ha! Take that ruiner of bloomers!:haha:

Right shoulder is hurting too so guess I should put my cell down. Keep trying to stare at this blazing blank test for a second line in the dark:dohh:

Alright catch you ladies later


----------



## mrsmummy2

No- no where near enough water probably! :dohh: maybe thats it! Goal for today - drink drink drink. :haha:

Haha ruiner of bloomers... true story :haha: mother nature has a lot to answer for !!! 

Oh dear .. i do that too. I really should throw them out but i analyze waaaay too much. My tests showed up! Im going to hold off til tomorrow morning :coffee:


----------



## Nixnax

Ruiner of bloomers pahahaha brilliant. 

Got my fingers crossed for you both. Dont join my crappy AF club. I was cramping really bad last night. Its a heavy AF so Im hoping Im having a good old womb spring clean. 

Weve reported it online to the police, we are waiting for them to call us and give us a crime ref. Its not worth claiming on insurance. The excess is £600 and weve spent about £600. The insurance will go up if we claim. The door will need fixing at some point but no tools will be left in it again. I think hes learnt his lesson. Its the first time hes left them in there! Typical.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hopefully that'll mean a bfp this cycle for you nix! My AF if usually super crampy. So horrible!!

How frustrating for you... i hope they catch them!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Totally just took the BEST 2 hour nap :happydance: mustve needed it! I dropped off right away!


----------



## Nixnax

I love a good long nap. I call them horizontal log pauses lol.


----------



## mrsmummy2

I like, never nap.. so it was a surprise to me :haha:
I woke up feeling crazy nauseous. If this doesnt turn into a bfp im never trusting my body again :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Your temps are looking good. Got everything crossed for a bfp for you


----------



## Nixnax

Ive decided to take a big step back until after our holiday and we go for tests. No opks, no EPO, no temping. Just going to bd every other day (once af) is gone and hope for the best. Im on the late shift for my whole fertile window this month, so I doubt very much well get to bd that week. Feeling a bit fed up with everything.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Aww sorry you're feeling fed up nix :hugs:
Bding every other day worked 2nd cycle for me and dh to conceive ds. Sometimes a step back is all thats needed. Good luck and lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oops didnt mean to send!!

Afm.. i got a squinter!! Camera is KILLING it and DH can't see it. I wont post today.. ill take another tomorrow. Im not convinced as the urine ran across the strip when i picked it up.. i think i dipped waaaay too long. I tried an opk as apparently they come out positive.. its darker than yesterday for sure.. but not positive :shrug: will update tomorrow morning!


----------



## FTale

Nix: Same boat. As I posted in April board. Considering taking a break. In addition to fertility issues my mom is coming to live with us which is cool by me. It will give us time to spend together we never had before while my daughter is in good hands. Well, she is suppose to come at the end of summer. I could wait that long and she changes her mind or I could give it one more try with professional help these next two months and see what happens. I'd just have to make sure I can or want to afford the bills that come with it...ick.

I like your every other month no temping or opking. Have fun! Breathe and enjoy your hubby. I bet you stick with that program a long time. I know he will very much enjoy it.

Mrsmummy: Oh no you don't. We want to see the squinter...LOL Nah, seriously you don't have to post it but you know how poas addicts are. We want to see every stick bfn or bfp. :wacko: I'm goon though. Still trying to get my eyesight back from my own blinders. I do not want to move today. So sore from all the painting yesterday. We should be done by Tuesday or even tonight. Crazy. I'll private pic you two when it done just remind me as its Friday the 13th week and I'll be gearing up to watch scary movies amidst being swamped by work all week.
:dust: for when you test again.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Here it is. Not sure if the upload will kill it. The more i look the less i see. I'm not home at the moment so cant look back at the actual test (maybe thats a good thing?!) Testing again tomorrow....
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180409-135501.jpg
File size: 9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mrsmummy2

Looking forward to seeing your pics!! Hope you get it finished tonight. 

Enjoy your friday 13th!


----------



## Nixnax

Mrsmummy, I think I can see something there ya know. I hope its the real deal. 

FTale - thatll be nice having your mum there. Youll have more quality time with hubby as well. 

I dont think Ill temp again. I know I ovulate now, I dont need the added stress. Im going to focus on his needs more and hope that my needs are catered for at the same time. 

Ooo I cant do scary films. I am such a wimp. Scary Im ok with, its jumpy films. I just cant do them.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ahh i hope so!! The temptation to test again tonight is unreal.. but don't want to waste any! 

Good idea not temping. I do find it a bit stressful. You get to have some fun now! 

I cant do scary movies either :haha:


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy: Yeah, girl. I see that line. I don't know if its an evap or not but I see it. Praying when you test again it gets darker. FX 

Nix: HAHAHAHAHH.....at least you admit it. I can't watch ice skating because its too intense for me. :haha: But give me some scary werewolf or vampire movies and in. Not into bloody movies though...nah no slashers.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ahh i hope so. I did wonder if it was an evap.. but also the reviews said some bfps took an hour to show ?! (They were confirmed with other brands)

I have 1 CB, 1 tesco blue dye and 5 ova view (red dye) so will be doing lots of testing over the coming days :haha:

I had odd slightly sharp lefty cramps today for like 1 hour then they just stopped dead and havent returned :shrug:


----------



## Nixnax

I look forward to seeing your tests


----------



## mrsmummy2

Pretty sure this mornings is bfn but only 8dpo. Have been looking at other peoples 8dpo tests and a lot dont even get a bfp anyway :shrug:

Temps back up though :thumbup:


----------



## Nixnax

Ive skating lol. Oh thats a funny one. I watch blood gore just not ghosty/paranormal movies.

Yay for the temp rise, hope its a good sign. 

Af is almost gone this end, started our BD marathons last night


----------



## mrsmummy2

Enjoy your bding :winkwink:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Here are my inverted pics. Not sure :shrug:

Im hoping yesterdays dip was implantation then ill get bfp within next few days. Or at the very least AF will show on time and i can get on with next cycle.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180410-083037.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Nixnax

I definitely see something on the left hand side test


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yeah thats the one i see something on. Thats yesterday's fmu. Im wishing the time away so i can POAS again :haha:


----------



## FTale

Nix: Happy Bding! I think its funny how when I see gore I get bored...LOL but some one jumping out of the dark and I'm like :happydance: Oh, and I have no idea why my temp spiked I'm still pulling bfns on Osom and that means you ain't preggers :nope:

Mrsmummy: FX for a bfp when then the next few days or a proper AF start as you mentioned. Usually by 8dpo evening Osom is the only tests I see give actual bfps if you have been tracking you cycle right.


AFM: I'm a mean bear today with a monster headache. All I want is ....I don't know what I want. I think that is the problem. :dohh:

Ok, back to work for me..gonna be a long day.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Shame about the bfns ftale :nope: wonder why your temp spiked! When are you expecting AF? 

Have either of you used "Ova View" tests? The first few reviews seemed positive but the further back I look some people were pulling bfns at 14dpo but strong bfps on frers :shrug:

My will power will probably not hold out and ill test in the morning. I feel quite calm about it all though and if AF does come, then she comes.. 
Wish we had a little window on our bellies .. straight view to the uterus :haha:

Sorry about the headache! And work :nope: fun times!!

DD is currently super mad at me because she cant find one of her LOL little sister dolls and apparently thats my fault :haha:
Ive bought her a bundle of them that are coming tomorrow... wish i hadnt now as thats the 2nd one she cant find since the easter holidays started :dohh:


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy: HAHAHA!! why is it always OUR fault? Yeah, bum tests. Nah, I'm just gearing up to start AF Saturday I believe...or sooner.:shrug:

FX for when you test :hugs:

Nix: I know AF is coming but I'm not in a rush like usual. I want to enjoy my scary movie night without worrying about it..LOL..AND work is busy until Thursay so I could really use no other distractions till Saturday :haha:


----------



## mrsmummy2

I know right! She found it in the end in her dolls house that she said she'd checked "a million times" :haha:

Well if the witch is gonna show i hope she comes and goes quickly so you can get onto the next cycle! 

DH wants me to hold out til FRIDAY :nope: 
Maybe hes right:haha:
I have central cramps tonight.. not bad but constantly there for the past hour or so. Not typical AF cramps.. more like inward cramps rather than the typical dragging cramps.. we shall see .... apparently on friday :coffee:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Today I felt so bloated I actually pushed my tummy out and rubbed it and i looked about 4 months pregnant, that would have been ok had i not been standing in the line for soft play hahaha i felt like a weirdo when i realised xx


----------



## FTale

xxMichellexx said:


> Today I felt so bloated I actually pushed my tummy out and rubbed it and i looked about 4 months pregnant, that would have been ok had i not been standing in the line for soft play hahaha i felt like a weirdo when i realised xx


:haha: I don't feel bad about doing it in my car now.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Temp rise :happydance:

DH convinced me that waiting was a good idea.. so friday it is :coffee:


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies. I had a night out with the girls last night. I didnt get in until midnight, I feel shattered this morning. Im too old for late nights and early mornings.

Mrsmummy - pahahaha everything is your fault when youre a mummy. My friends daughter Threw the most awful tantrum the other day because her mum wouldnt my make spaghetti bolognaise for breakfast lol. I hope Friday 13th is your lucky testing day. 

FTale- booooo about the BFNs. Have you got any movies lined up for Friday? 

Michelle - ha ha I did that in Sainsburys once and a woman gave me a congratulations kind of look. Felt so silly after lol. 

AFM - AF has dropped the mic and left the room for the next 22 days. Ive joined weight watchers to help me with food tracking and have a run planned this evening (if this awful rain stops). Ive been eating well for 3 days now and the scales already show a 3.5lb loss since Monday. Time to lose the fat. Official weigh day is every Friday. So Im hoping I can shed another lb by then.

Happy hump day everyone


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh dear :haha: hope you enjoyed your night though!

Ah i know right!! Turns out it for sure wasnt my fault being as she found it upstairs :haha: she was like oh.. i found it :blush: :haha:
Ahhh friday 13th.. even after all the mention of it on here i hadnt even thought about it! ...maybe ill wait til Saturday:haha:

Glad AF has finally gone! Well done for the weight loss and good luck! Enjoy your run :)


----------



## FTale

No movies line up yet. Work is super busy until tomorrow after 2pm then I am vegging out!! I'll post my line up then.

FX for that high temp!!!! :happydance:


----------



## mrsmummy2

I'm so rubbish with scary stuff. We watched IT a few months back and i spent most of it hiding behind a pillow :haha:

I'm feeling sooooo tired today. And nausea on/off all day. Also those lefty cramps are back :shrug:

Desperate to POAS :haha:
If i hadnt been drinking loads and peeing loads i probably wouldve caved!


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha mrsmummy, step away from the tests. 1.5 days to go, you got this. Be strong. 

Ive just dont a 8km/mile run. I nearly died I swear! Was soooo hard and up hill all the way back! It was slow but I enjoyed it. Running g always makes me ravenous hungry must not eat the house!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha!! Well done :)

I caved at 5pm :dohh:
Bfn.. duh..! It was super diluted urine though:shrug:
I'm rrying to prep myself for being out in the hope that it stings a little less. I think its just this first month im so desperate.. maybe after this (if it isn't my month) ill chill out a bit!


----------



## xxMichellexx

I&#8217;ve tested too! Can&#8217;t see much on the tweak though! Tomorrow it is! If I don&#8217;t see anything by Friday I know I&#8217;m out xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Doesnt it drive you absolutely mad :haha: 
I'm not hopeful for tomorrow just because of all the rubbish reviews. Wish i had a frer :dohh:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Im off work tomorrow so i know ill POAS all day, but at work all day friday/saturday (Im a nurse) so POAS is impossible. maybe ill do 10 tomorrow to make up for it haha xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha! Its good to be among fellow POAS addicts :rofl:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oh god yeh, I have to hide my sticks from my partner ( and i dont think we will be over the moon if we are pregnant this month in comparison to next however he knows how much i want it) xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

My DH wasnt thrilled at the idea of a christmas baby, but agreed to go with it because we both want it soo it wasnt worth counting ourselves out for any months


----------



## xxMichellexx

I think he just agreed for my benefit but his best friend is getting married on the 30th back in birmingham (we are south coast) so it would definitely mess up those plans.....and im feeling guilty already!!! xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh dear! Im sure it'll all work itself out if this cycle is yours! :)


----------



## Nixnax

Good luck ladies. I hope you get your BFPs this weekend. 

Cd6 here and just moseying along. Its amazing how much better I feel when I dont pump my body full of rubbish food. Looking forward to weighing in tomorrow as I think its going to be a sizeable loss. My focus for this month is just weight loss and BDing every other day (at least). 

Im from the south west Michelle. Mrsmummy, which area are you from?


----------



## xxMichellexx

Im currently leaving near Chichester, but will be moving to Bournemouth in the next few years! Xxx


Nixnax said:


> Good luck ladies. I hope you get your BFPs this weekend.
> 
> Cd6 here and just moseying along. Its amazing how much better I feel when I dont pump my body full of rubbish food. Looking forward to weighing in tomorrow as I think its going to be a sizeable loss. My focus for this month is just weight loss and BDing every other day (at least).
> 
> Im from the south west Michelle. Mrsmummy, which area are you from?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Bfn this morning :( tried a tesco test too but it just had that wonderful grey evap.

Hope you get the loss you're looking for! Its surprising how good you can feel when you drink plenty and eat healthy isnt it!

Im in Risca, near Newport :)


----------



## Nixnax

Michelle - ah I love Bournemouth, its a such a lovely town, and you can get in the water there. I live in Bristol so my nearest beach is Weston super mare. Vile brown muddy water here. 

I just have to stick with it. I tend to be able to do it for a week then it all goes to pot. I get cocky because I lost a little bit of weight.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Michelle - ah I love Bournemouth, its a such a lovely town, and you can get in the water there. I live in Bristol so my nearest beach is Weston super mare. Vile brown muddy water here.
> 
> I just have to stick with it. I tend to be able to do it for a week then it all goes to pot. I get cocky because I lost a little bit of weight.

:haha: A little bit of weight goes a long way..lol

Eating more veggies? That does wonders for the skin.


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy: I'm sorry about the bfn. :hugs: Any symptoms going on?

Michelle: Cool job. Nurses rock. I'm not cut out for any type of nurse job. I think it's the smell of antiseptic:haha: FX you test positive soon:hugs:


AFM worst part of work week is over, AF will be here Saturday. And it's tests time for my bloods and then my uterus. After that I'm on a short vacation for my sis wedding. When I get back I get test results and find out if I need meds or if doc wants to do IUI or ivf.

Meanwhile, going to try and keep up with Nix healthy routine...just not tomorrow:blush:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Still feel nauseous and achey BBs but apart from that i feel quite normal today. My nov-dec & dec-jan cycles were 28 days... so wondering if AF will make an appearance tomorrow rather than the predicted monday that FF says being as i had a dip today. I guess tomorrows temp will tell. 
I did another test with smu.. bfn again. Theyre 10mlu tests so wouldve thought id get a hint of a line by now. 
I have ordered a pack of 2 first response.. arriving saturday. If AF hasnt showed ill test Sunday morning. Will keep the other until either AF is late or next cycle. 
Im wondering if all these "symptoms" are my body trying to right itself after the mc. Next cycle I'm giving up temping and probably opks. I just noticed i have about 5 left, so i may use them around day 17 again to see if anything shows... if not i wont buy any more. 
DH has appeared a bit over whelmed by all the making sure we BD and said it's taken the fun out of it. So i think we'll just try to bd every other day (and more if we want to!) And see how that goes. If no luck i may go back to temping the following cycle. We'll see! 
For now, im counting myself out. I desperately want a red bull, but have held off just incase.. so as soon as the witch shows her face im off to drink red bull and eat things pregnant women cant :rofl:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ahh Mrs Mummy I do hope you get a positive! 

FTale I am a mental health nurse, I work on a forensic female ward so effectively a low secure prison for the mentally ill! When I fall pregnant I am not allowed to work on my ward due to the danger (I am looking forward to that day) haha 

MrsMummy I have been invited on a Work night out on Saturday, and I had planned to have a drink because my children are not here Sunday so I could have a little lie in! If I am getting negatives still on Saturday I will know I am not pregnant but I still dont know what to do! Xxx


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy: Yeah, the pressure to 'perform' can be a bit much for the guys. Not sure why as normally they jump for dtd. I guess its because there's a purpose other than them getting their jollies out. :haha: I think your plan is calm and sound. Really do think you will fall preggy soon. You body is righting itself after your loss is all. But you did get preggy :hugs: that's half the battle in my eyes. You hold on and enjoy getting close to hubby and we'll be dumping loads of :dust: on you!

Red bull? Oh, yuck. How in the world do you do it? I get sick at the thought of any energy drink. They smell funny to me. People swear by them though. :shrug:

michelle: WOW...nope. I'm too jumpy. Not afraid but I have this thing where I jump easily. So half right women walking around might get my anxiety levels up. :haha: I mean I'm all for scary movies but don't want to be in one. I'm gonna be honest and say GET PREGNANT and RUN..seriously, takes a set of cow bells to work in a place like that. You are greatly needed :thumbup: 

My laptop gives me pics of places for a screensaver. Turned it on and it was of South Ham England. Don't know where that is but it was so pretty. Miles of fields of some type of green pastures. :cloud9:

nix: Found any chicken laying around? Or is your hubby eating right with you :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Ah sorry about the BFNs mummy, Im sure youll get one soon. Im not going to temp again. I have 3/4 opks that Ill use up then that is it. Ill let nature take its course and not dwell on the bits that dont actually get you pregnant. 

Michelle - I used to work in the GP surgery in a female prison. It was a very tough and at the same time interesting place to work. Its certainly not for everyone. I loved it, the environment that is, I hated my job though. 

FTale - I do love my veggies. Ive had so many this week, Ive been farting and pooping like a trooper lol. Its swimming tonight and beef mince enchiladas for tea. Sooooo looking forward to tonights dinner. I want it now ha ha


----------



## mrsmummy2

Michelle - thanks!! I hope you do too! Ahhh... that's a difficult one. It's hard when ttc to know what to do in those situations! when are you expecting AF? I'm sure you've already told me but I've forgotten :haha: I guess a lot of women, especially those not ttc could be drinking for a while before they find out they're pregnant, but it's always worrying just in case isn't it.
Wow for the job! I so could not handle that. Hopefully you'll be off that ward soon because you have your bfp :hugs:

Ftale - Haha I know right. Normally DH is chomping at the bit, but lately we're both so tired it's like right, lets get on with it then :coffee:
Haha I used to HATE it. I thought it was disgusting.. but for the past 3/4 years I've soo enjoyed energy drinks. Although I cut down dramatically within the past 12 months or so, and obviously now I'm not drinking any. Haven't had one since before finding out I was pregnant last. Maybe that's why I'm craving :haha:

Nix - Thanks :hugs: I hope you get yours from the more chilled out approach! I think sometimes we get so caught up in it all and wind our bodies up so much that it actually reduces the chances of it happening!
I'm hoping - obviously - that I won't need to not do anything because I'll get the bfp in the next few days.. But I'm trying to keep calm so that if I don't get it and AF shows, I'm ready. 

I have lots of dragging cramps that started about an hour ago.... typical signs of AF for me... so time will tell :coffee:


----------



## xxMichellexx

MrsMummy - I would love to be off the ward soon, I have been there for 2 years and I am now a charge nurse, i really do love my job thought but we are expecting some difficult patients in the near future and I just keep thinking about how much easier it would be if i were working in the security office opening the doors with a button instead haha. 
My period is due on Monday I think....ish. Thats what my app says. I think I will see how I feel on Saturday, if i have been getting any squinters then I certainly wont. I was a student when I fell pregnant with my daughter, in 'freshers week' so i was out drinking for 2 weeks straight. Infact I did my pregnancy test whilst hungover (I had no idea I was pregnant by the way haha) and my daughter, albeit a little bit silly, is fine :happydance:

FTale - Haha its not that bad really, my patients are long stay patients so we know them very well, whilst a lot of them have a history of violence towards others, their main risk is of harm to themselves really. My hospital give you the option of moving to the male ward when pregnant as it is known as 'sleepy hollow' as the men just wake up, have meds, go out then sleep, but thats just not for me!!! I'll have to look at those options when I get my BFP. I think I might be able to stay on the ward up until 3 months but i would have to inform my colleagues, I am not sure. My partner would rather me not work there at all to honest but needs must!! xxxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha! The security office sounds much safer! Mines due Monday too, but feeling super crampy.. so we shall see... Hoping for a super strong bfp for you <3
Oops! At least you know a few drinks that early on will probably be fine. :)


----------



## xxMichellexx

I dont think I could ever forgive myself though if I was pregnant!! Ill see what the test brings on Saturday!!! Off to get a FRER in a minute xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thats the problem isnt it! Thats why I'm hesitant to drink the red bull until AF is here. Fx for the frer!


----------



## Nixnax

Oh no Im with FTale on this one. I cant bare the smell or taste of red bull. When I have the occasional jäger bomb I get palpitations all night. DH loves it, I have to sit away from him when hes drinking it


----------



## xxMichellexx

I love a pink lucozade and an orange red bull but only if i need a bit of energy, I cant sleep properly afterwards. I drank about 3 cans on xmas eve last year at work as i was travelling up to birmingham after work for xmas day, couldnt sleep all night and felt like a zombie all xmas day!!

FRER was naff. EVAPPPPPPPPP central. Bloody tests x


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh really! When I was pg last I couldn't stand the smell of the ones DH drinks.. but he has the really sweet flavoured ones, like monster ones etc. Blergh. 
Jager bombs on the other hand nearly kill me off. They're DH's drink of choice.. yuck.

I never really feel the desired affects of an energy drink.. nor coffee tbh. Not sure why. I must have a high tolerance for caffeine :shrug: Not helpful at all when you need a boost :haha:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oooo some of my colleagues drink monster, I just need to sniff it and my stomach turns in knots!! 

I am a serious light weight as i drink alcohol probably 4/5 times a year. If i have a jager bomb my memory vanishes (i sound like a brilliant parent right now) haha xxx


----------



## Nixnax

I never really drank coffee until I started this job. I have one/two cups a day. But not after ovulation. I only have tea. Trying to lower the caffeine as much as I can.


----------



## xxMichellexx

What do you do for work NixNax?xx


----------



## FTale

Osoms are not suppose to have evaps but I see mine before the tests drys..kinda like frer BUT you have to know where to look. Unfortunately I do. :dohh:

I took this inverted pic of it before it totally dried. You can see two lines but the test lie is empty while the control line is full. I can post the original too but junk is blank with AF fast approaching. I'm not sure if you can see evap on invert or not its dark. Wondering if I'll start AF today even. bbs keep aching on and off.:coffee:

I like coffee and going to find some decaff to drink everyday..lol. I usually only like a cup or two in the morning. They say coffee in general is bad but unless I find a deep nutty tea to replace it, I'm going to indulge for now.
 



Attached Files:







osom evap.png
File size: 301.3 KB
Views: 4









osom evap bb.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xxMichellexx

I can totally see what you&#8217;re talking about! I hate evaps and wish they didn&#8217;t exist!


----------



## mrsmummy2

I totally see the evap! My tesco test had one too :dohh:

Symptom spotting! Just got back from doing the food shop and threw up :nope: hopefully its a symptom not a bug!!! 

Ive been trying to avoid caffeine too.. but boy do i want that drink :haha:


----------



## FTale

Thank you for sharing my evap with me :haha:


mrsmummy: I hope its not a bug too. :winkwink:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nothing since :shrug:

Hoping it's a good sign!!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

MrsMummy did you pick up a test? xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nope they only had normal blue dye tesco ones, tesco digi, CB digi and CB rapid results :nope:

I have a CB left, but I've read they aren't that sensitive, so really want to keep that.
Roll on Saturday/Sunday :coffee:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Haha yes indeed! If I could send you some I would!

Can I change my mind on having another baby? I&#8217;ve spent 3 hours this evening getting Nits out of my daughters VERY long hair. I don&#8217;t want to ever do that again. I think I&#8217;m done with kids now haha xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ohh nooo!! I'm so NOT looking forward to the day my DD comes home with nits!


----------



## FTale

What are nits? Like knots?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Little bugs that get in your hair and lay eggs! Super itchy apparently. Usually spread around schools. Luckily ive never had them.. but no doubt if my kids get tbem i will! 


My temp sky rocketed today!!! :happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

Sorry about the Evaps ladies, I wish they didnt exist. 

Ah Michelle, the dreaded nits. I remember them when I was a kid. Only we had to have horrible ammonia stuff on our heads. Its much nicer stuff these days. 

4lbs lost in 5 days. Whoop whoop. It wont stay at that level each week but Im beaming today. I ordered myself a mountain bike yesterday, I want to get out and see some countryside this summer. Super excited for cycling weekends away. 

Random question - do you ladies ever have cramps after AF? AF finished 2 days ago but last night I was cramping all evening. Was rather unusual for me.


----------



## mrsmummy2

4lbs! Thats brilliant :) 

I get cramps a lot during the month. Id say way more than the norm. Its not the typical pre-af/during, then o pains then af again for me.


----------



## Nixnax

Yeah I normally get them at ovulation, a couple mid tww and when af arrives. Im wondering it its the EPO, that can cause uterus contractions so i think its that. 

Happy Friday 13th FTale


----------



## mrsmummy2

Big temp rise today :happydance: hoping its a sign. 
Ive been using opks too as i heard you can get positives on there... blank since about 7dpo.. then today theres a definite red line, not as dark as control line but 100% there. Hoping it means something!!


----------



## FTale

Nix:Thank you. It's 5am and I'm in bed beaming about watching scary B rated movies.hahahah..

I don't cramps really. And if I do it's at 6/7dpo and very rarely the first day of AF. But when I was little it always hurt very very badly the first day so much till I couldn't keep food down or be awake hardly.

I think it's the EPO. It is suppose to tone your uters I believe. 
Congrats on the weight lost!!! I hope you love ur bike when it gets in!! So excited to see you do some riding!

Mrsmummy: Yippee!! Super time rise. Hope it stays up for you!! FX :)

Michelle: How are you doing today?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha! Enjoy your movies. 

I totally just threw up after smelling DHs tobacco breath :wacko:


----------



## xxMichellexx

FTale I&#8217;m moody as anything! I did a test last night and it had a line, this morning nothing so definitely an evap. 

I&#8217;m moody at work

Just moody moody moody and full of cold and hay fever because they have cut the grass haha xxx


----------



## Nixnax

Oooo I missed the temp rose bit earlier. Looking good mrsmummy. 

Ugh hay fever, I get mine from tree pollen. I sneeze all day in work because its surrounded by trees, I get home and barely sneeze because I live near the city centre so theres very little trees. 

Enjoy your scary movie night FTale. 

Work is getting on my wick today. Everyone is in a shitty mood and that had put me in one. We are having a night in tonight, so Ill be getting a bottle of red on the way home I think. Red wine makes me horny lol and gets rid of the grumps


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha! Enjoy the red wine! Shame about the grumps!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Work has got right on my tits today too!!! Im meant to be going on that night out tomorrow and if i dont get a line tomorrow I am having a drink because I bloody need one after today...............................unless i get a squinter and it ruins all my fun.

I think i have AF like pains maybe, boobs are killing me. My line i saw last night got my hopes up then they came crashing down ha ha xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Aw sorry work was a bit rubbish nix and michelle! 

Afm - ive thrown up 4 times today, once this morning after smelling DHs tobacco, twice this afternoon after eating an ice cream and just now this evening after smelling DHs garlic bread?! :shrug:
I'm getting slightly excited!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh will you hurry up and test already hahaha!!!! 

Im going to accept its not happening for me this month, but i look forward to trying next month, proper trying!!!!! xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha!! Im 100% holding out til sunday morning. Hopefully ill get a decent line at 13dpo.

I hope if this isnt your month then it will happen soon!


----------



## FTale

Michelle: I hope you are not out. If so, you are not alone. I started spotting today. Should be in full force tomorrow. FX for you!!

Mrsmummy: Really praying get a good line Sunday! I know it's hard waiting but if it helps your sanity. :)

Nix: How are you doing today? How was dinner last night?? Bet it was delicious.
I woke up feeling great today. Should have know it would mean AF...lol..I had a feeling it would start early yesterday but nodded it off. I thought it would be a light flow but it was one instance then haven't seen any all day. And GOODNESS, been feeling super dry before and after spotting. Didn't bother testing either.
Nervous about my cd3 blood tests on Monday.
And I've been too busy doing dishes and helping my hubby with building the porch enclosure to get my scary movie line up going...but it will happen!

Had anyone had an SHG done before? I think mine will be this Thursday or the following Monday. I'll find out this coming Monday. Meanwhile back to work. Hugs

Have a great weekend!


----------



## FTale

Ok back to post the movies I've watched tonight. I am on the next movie of two that I think I'll be able to watch the first I never saw before. The second I think I've seen before.

1. 13 Cameras......just omg. It was creepy but in a not horror film type of way.

2. 6 Souls.....thriller type

I am so lame. I keep skipping over anything that looks remotely super scary. In my old age I've grown weak. :dohh:


----------



## mrsmummy2

If i had a good test here i would so do it today:haha:

Mine say theyre arriving by 8pm tonight and not wasting one that late! 

bless you:haha: id be doing the same!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

I can&#8217;t believe you can hold off for that long! I totally know I am out, my skin is horrendously pale, my hair feels shit and I have spots like normal AF. I&#8217;m also eating loads which is typical for me just before AF.

I&#8217;m not too upset, I&#8217;m going to go out and have a drink tonight and enjoy myself and I am determined I&#8217;ll get pregnancy next month!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Theyre here! I so want to test today. But im NOT wasting them lol.

Enjoy your night tonight :)


----------



## FTale

Michelle: enjoy your drinks. I had a good cider last night.

Mrsmummy: Glad your tests made it in. Your temps look good. Happy testing tomorrow!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Now this is my test at work! I know its blue dye but I was hoping NOT to see a squinter at all due to agreeing to go out. OBVS I wont drink if I think Im pregnant Im just so conflicted xxxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ahh.. i think i see something on that!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Bfn :cry:
2 temp drops yday and today.. so counting myself out. I have that odd dragging feeling down there too as if shes going to come soon.

No temping/charting/opks and generally stressing this next cycle.. just bd every other day and hope for the best.
Im going on holiday at the end of may.. maybe we'll have a nice holiday surprise. And DHs birthday is january.. maybe he'll get to share his bday if we get next cycle :) 
Trying not to let myself get too down about it and just let it be.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Thats how I feel MrsMummy, I am going to BD as much as possible and hope for the best! I cant wait to be pregnant again! Now I just have to get the crappy AF out of the way first! xxxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

MrsMummy did you buy some IC's for next month so you can POAS like a crazy person with us?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nope not yet but i will as soon as AF arrives .. Ill buy like 100 :rofl:
Want AF to hurry up now so we can get on with it lol


----------



## xxMichellexx

LADIES HELP ME

I did a test just for fun, I had 2 drinks last night as I was spotting I just thought I was out!!! 

Now this..... it was there within 2 mins cx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Looks bfp to me!


----------



## xxMichellexx

and me, wow i really was not expecting that. However I am incredibly scepticle i feel like AF is really like round the corner! Im going to wait a few hours then test again. I have ran out of FRER and feel i have spent enough this month already xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh dear :haha: good luck!!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, sorry Ive been MIA Ive had a really busy weekend. I spent all of yesterday spring cleaning, then was bombarded by DHs family. Thank god I cleaned lol. 

Today weve been decorating again. Im just heading into town now to meet a friend for some food and drinks. 

Our food the other day was amazing! Our food all weekend has been actually and its all been healthy. 

Omg Michelle I see that. Really hope it gets darker. Dont worry about the drinks, its too early to do any damage and it was a one off. 

Mrsmummy sorry your temp has dropped. Have a chilled next cycle if AF shows. Its doing me the world of good, I feel so relaxed. 

FTale- Im sorry AF got you. Hopefully all of your tests are successful this month. Look on the bright side, if you get preggers this month, its not so close to xmas. Silver linings (thats what I told myself anyway). 

Im on lates all week this and Ill be ovulating so I doubt very much this cycle will be successful. Still want to bd every other day if I can to keep DH busy.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Enjoy your evening nix!
Yeh i need to chill thats for sure!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Nixnax said:


> Hey ladies, sorry Ive been MIA Ive had a really busy weekend. I spent all of yesterday spring cleaning, then was bombarded by DHs family. Thank god I cleaned lol.
> 
> Today weve been decorating again. Im just heading into town now to meet a friend for some food and drinks.
> 
> Our food the other day was amazing! Our food all weekend has been actually and its all been healthy.
> 
> Omg Michelle I see that. Really hope it gets darker. Dont worry about the drinks, its too early to do any damage and it was a one off.
> 
> Mrsmummy sorry your temp has dropped. Have a chilled next cycle if AF shows. Its doing me the world of good, I feel so relaxed.
> 
> FTale- Im sorry AF got you. Hopefully all of your tests are successful this month. Look on the bright side, if you get preggers this month, its not so close to xmas. Silver linings (thats what I told myself anyway).
> 
> Im on lates all week this and Ill be ovulating so I doubt very much this cycle will be successful. Still want to bd every other day if I can to keep DH busy.

I caved and did a digital totally thinking it would say not pregnant and it didnt! It said Pregnant!!!! xxxx


----------



## FTale

Congrats Michelle!:happydance:

mrsmummy:hugs: sorry for temp drop. Got my FX that next cycle it won't drop at all.:flower:

nix: same here been super busy. Will be traveling during O time and doing invasive saline test next. Week so I don't have much of a chance for pregnancy but will try to get bed in the day before O. Day of O we are on the road then in a hotel with the lil one for three days lol.
Have fun out with your friends and keep healthy eating up!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ftale just be inventive with where you do it! Use the bathroom haha xxxxx


----------



## Nixnax

xxMichellexx said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, sorry Ive been MIA Ive had a really busy weekend. I spent all of yesterday spring cleaning, then was bombarded by DHs family. Thank god I cleaned lol.
> 
> Today weve been decorating again. Im just heading into town now to meet a friend for some food and drinks.
> 
> Our food the other day was amazing! Our food all weekend has been actually and its all been healthy.
> 
> Omg Michelle I see that. Really hope it gets darker. Dont worry about the drinks, its too early to do any damage and it was a one off.
> 
> Mrsmummy sorry your temp has dropped. Have a chilled next cycle if AF shows. Its doing me the world of good, I feel so relaxed.
> 
> FTale- Im sorry AF got you. Hopefully all of your tests are successful this month. Look on the bright side, if you get preggers this month, its not so close to xmas. Silver linings (thats what I told myself anyway).
> 
> Im on lates all week this and Ill be ovulating so I doubt very much this cycle will be successful. Still want to bd every other day if I can to keep DH busy.
> 
> I caved and did a digital totally thinking it would say not pregnant and it didnt! It said Pregnant!!!! xxxxClick to expand...

Omg yay, so pleased for you. Congratulations


----------



## mrsmummy2

Possible shadow line this morn, but still counting bfn as by 14dpo there really should be a decent line. I'm wondering if it was chemical being as i had the squinter at 7dpo then a little shadow today :shrug: perhaps given all the nausea, things did start to happen, but maybe because of the mc my lining wasnt thick enough?! guess ill never know! Need my temp to nose dive now, af to arrive and get on with it.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ahhh Mrs Mummy Im sorry, I hope if AF is coming she shows up quickly and goes again. My test this morning was lighter than yesterday and im extremely paranoid regarding Chemical, no idea why Ive never been paranoid before! I just picked up some more FRER and some folic acid after the school run so I will try again in a bit. 

xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

I hope its just dye variation and all will be well :) good luck xx


----------



## Nixnax

mrsmummy2 said:


> Possible shadow line this morn, but still counting bfn as by 14dpo there really should be a decent line. I'm wondering if it was chemical being as i had the squinter at 7dpo then a little shadow today :shrug: perhaps given all the nausea, things did start to happen, but maybe because of the mc my lining wasnt thick enough?! guess ill never know! Need my temp to nose dive now, af to arrive and get on with it.

Ah mrsmummy :cry: youre not out just yet. It took you a long time to get a line last time, have hope. I have everything crossed for you. 

Michelle, as mrsmummy says, I hope its just dye variation :flower:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Had I not done the digi yesterday id have think i was imagining the lines yesterday! xxxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Very true nix. Still holding on to a little hope, but also trying to stay realistic so it doesnt sting too much when she shows.

I dont feel too bad today surprisingly. Just trying to keep myself busy.
My DD over heard us talking yesterday & said "oh don't worry mummy, we will have a baby brother or sister one day.. but you have 2 beautiful children already and we love you" - well! That got me balling my eyes out lol. She is very intune with other peoples feelings.. and quite grown up for her age. I had no idea she could hear us as she wasnt in the room!
She was so excited when we told her we were having a baby last time so i think shes just waiting and hoping now!


----------



## xxMichellexx

No denying this! I just cant help think Ill have a chemical!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed it's not hun. That's a good line! and you haven't missed AF yet have you? so still early days. Maybe retest in 48 hours


----------



## xxMichellexx

No I havent, my App says AF is due tomorrow. I want to throw those bloody IC's in the bin though. I can still see the line on them but because its light I dont like it, glad i bought the FRER this morning, will take another 1 on wednesday morning, although I dont doubt il do some more IC's, ill probably do another tonight to be honest as my lines always seem to be darker in the evenings, how are you feeling? xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

I've seen some people have barely any line on an IC, yet they claim to be SUPER sensitive. I'd say the fact that a digi picked it up is a good sign :) 

I'm alright. Bit miffed that this mornings was bfn. Especially as whenever I look back at it there is a slight shadow which makes me wonder maybe it's not.. but it is probably an evap. I have no tests left now so I've just got to wait. AF still hasn't showed and I don't have the usual bloating/cramping that I would have the day she would come.. so I'm a bit confused! Hoping she just shows now then quickly goes so we can get on with it. If she shows soon, and the next cycle isnt mine, i'll be due to ovulate when we're on holiday with my in laws staying in a villa for a week :dohh: So lets hope I catch that egg this coming cycle!!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Oooooo but it would feel like you were teenagers trying to sneak around, that would be kind of exciting haha. Do you have a picture of your test?

All this symptom spotting is horrible isnt it! I just went into work for a quick training session and I sat there feeling sick but I just think its in my head!

When is your AF due? xx


----------



## FTale

Michelle: Tests look good. cheap ics are..just cheap. Getting a digi to say pregnant is proof enough. When do you do blood tests?

Mrsmummy: Sorry about your tests. And I hope you can get on with cycle fast enough if not preggo. I understand the possible lining issues. FX you have a nice thick one for a new cycle. Keep chugging that water. :hugs: (our kiddos say the same thing. such comforting ladybug they are)

Nix: How are you? Getting any ewcm? I'm like :shrug: this is the wateryish, powderishy AF I've ever had. Granted its been similar to AF right after Depo finally left my body. Its like not much clotting at all. I started back up on the Conception vitamins since my temps were so awesome this past cycle but I'm wondering if there are side effects for me on them. Got the killer headache back and though its my first flow after taking them, I hope it doesn't cause me to not clot going foward. I go do my bloods in a few hours. Don't know when I'll get my results back. I'm so cranky and sneezing too. Toss dizzy in there and shouldn't be driving. Think I need to jump back in bed for a few. Monday Mondays..:sleep:


----------



## mrsmummy2

:rofl: very true!! 

I'll take one now. DH said he couldn't see it, but I definitely can. Maybe it's line eye!

she's due today, but because of the MC that's not necessarily 100% .. but because O day was 14 days ago, I'd assume she would've come by now :shrug: because I haven't tracked before I'm not really sure what to make of it all! 

Ohh noo. Hopefully you won't get sickness too bad.. that's the worst!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

FTale - We dont really do bloods that I am aware of here, the doctor will refer for an 8 week midwife appt, who will then refer for a 12 week scan, they dont even do a pregnancy test they just take your word for it unless there are complications!

MrsMummy - defnitely take one, my OH could never see the squinters xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks FTale! <3
Good luck for the bloods. Hope the results won't take too long.

Totally with you on the Monday feeling. Back to school for us today. This morning wasn't necessarily a struggle.. but man I love the half terms :haha: 6 weeks til another week off and we'll be in Spain for the week! then only 6 weeks more til the summer holidays. I'm counting down already :haha:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ahhh my daughter was devestated that she had to go back to school this morning! I loved them being home too however, my son is with the childminder, daughter at school and I am sat here enjoying my own time for once!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh bless her. My daughter wasn't keen either! She was alright when she got there though. DS doesn't really like the act of going IN to nursery, but is apparently fine while he is there :shrug:
I think it'll be different when they're both in full time and I can go off and do things during the day, spend time with DH on his days off etc as at the moment I drop them off at 8.40, then back to pick DS up at 11.20, then back again at 3.10 to get DD. So you never have enough time to go far from home.


----------



## mrsmummy2

meant to add - cannot get a pic of the line. My phone literally picks up nothing :shrug:
but when I took it apart it looks like an indent. So don't actually think it is any sort of line after all. I've read that quite a lot of people have had those on these tests. Guess I just need to wait it out!


----------



## xxMichellexx

No i remember that when my daughter was in pre school it seemed like by the time i got home i had to get her again, I spread my sons hours over 3 days now, they usually land on the days I am at work however on the days I am not he still goes in anyway (i did used to have guilt but now I dont)

I am looking forward to it being like this when I have another baby and im on Mat leave, i'll have 3 days just me and baby then 2 with my Son too. xx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Which test was it? xxx


----------



## Nixnax

Awwww mrsmummy, your DD is so cute. 

FTale- I never get EWCM. I go a little watery sometimes. EPO seems to be making me crampy this month so maybe Ill get some EWCM this week. Im due to O on Friday so well see. 

Ugh just about the start work. Hate starting work at 2pm. It sucks


----------



## mrsmummy2

Aw that'll be nice. My DS goes full time in Sept so it'll be nice to have those days just me and baby. That'll mean they all got some time alone just me and them. DD had 2.5 years, DS had a year with DD in part time then a year full time then of course next baby will have until they start school. 

It was a first response 6 days sooner (another reason I'm thinking it's nothing, because SURELY i'd have a decent squinter by now on one of those!) I can still see it when I look, but camera says no :shrug: I'll upload anyway, but even when I've inverted it it's not picking it up.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ahhh.. starting at 2pm must suck Nix! I suppose there is a plus for a Monday lie-in though :haha:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Excuse the quality.. mobile upload!
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180416-133918.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xxMichellexx

I got some terrible indents on the FRER last cycle when i took them out, never got any on other tests!! xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nothing on that pic at all! Definitely think indent.


----------



## xxMichellexx

I think i can see the indented line! do you know when you ovulated? xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

By my temps I O'd 14 days ago, doesn't appear to be a time later on that it could've happened so pretty confident it was then.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ahh fingers crossed she comes quickly or not at all!!!

I&#8217;ve just thrown up at my daughters swimming lesson, then agreed to an overtime shift tonight!!!! Ah man


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ohh noo!! How annoying :dohh: Hope you make it alright through the shift!


----------



## FTale

Back from the tests. I want to pass out..again :haha: Over 10 vials!! Goodness they had better be able to tell me the future or some thing after draining me blind.

Nix: Poo on 2pm!! I hope it goes by fast all these night shifts. I do not miss them at all but you do what you have to do.

Mrsmummy: Mine was happy to go back to school only if I drive her there every morning now instead of her taking the bus. Says the kids are mean to her. So there goes my short mornings of jumping back in bed...lol. I have to pick her up after school too. She is serious. I have her in afterschool care for this week though. I have too many appts to do. She wants to stay and play anyhow. I too am looking forward to the summer though. I will work from home even more than I already do.

Michelle: :dohh: let the puking begin. Man, good luck with that. I was never a puker. I hope you have some thing to take to ease your tummy though. :hugs:

Well, bloods done, but I have to go back for a base ultrasound. I didn't know about this so that's MORE money out of my pocket. But made better by knowing I don't have to pay for all the blood taken. YES! They said my doctor coded it in such a way that it will not be seen as fertility testing but just getting blood tests done. :happydance: that would have easily been over a $1000. So I'm still out a bit but $1000 beats $2000 :thumbup:.

Ok, gosh, I really need to have a rest before the next appt. Which is gross because I have to do it on cd 1 - 5 of AF. Luckily I'm a light bleeder so cd3 is not much going on but still (shiver) eeeeewwww


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh gosh! 10?! That's crazy. I thought 4 was bad!
Oh bless her. That's the worst. My DS comes home nearly every day saying this one particular boy is mean to him.. and hes only 3!! It's hard going then sending them. When does summer holidays start for you? Wow... I am SO glad we have the NHS here.. however useless they can be sometimes, I have no idea how we would fund medical care. I may have missed it - but what tests are they?


----------



## xxMichellexx

I&#8217;m glad we have the NHS too but only because they pay my wages haha!!!

Ive never been a puker either but I suppose it&#8217;s a sign of good things happening isn&#8217;t it? Xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Its getting stronger! Top one was yesterday and bottom is just now xxx


----------



## Nixnax

Ah FTale thats nice that it been made cheaper for you. But still very costly. And that is a lot of blood. Rest up. I wouldnt want to have any tests during AF either. Ewwww but needs mist and all that. 

Michelle - yay to the test getting darker 

Mrsmummy, I hope you find out either way soon. The lingering feeling is a right drag. 

I did my run but now I cant stop coughing. I have a dry irritating cough that has come from nowhere grrr


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks nix. Still no AF and cramps came and went pretty quick.. so a bit confused. 

Well done for the run! Shame about the cough though!


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ah MrsMummy i am still praying for you! I am currently sat at work with a chinese! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ahhhhhhh the chinese filled me up in like 3 spoonfuls, im so gutted! xxx


----------



## Nixnax

Ah Im jealous of your Chinese. I promised myself no take out until after my holiday. Its still 6 weeks away :cry:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ooh yum. Shame it filled you so quickly!

My holiday is 6 weeks away too.. just starting my diet today. Calorie counting.. back to what helped me lose 4 stone! Hopefully it works again. I want to lose at least 6lbs.

Ps. Cd32 & still no AF.... bit confused. DH keeps saying dont forget you got negatives 9 days late last time and only got a faint positive 10 days late. :shrug: 
Fed up of being in limbo now. Plus my chart isnt really showing much sign of dropping temps as i had a little rise today?!?


----------



## xxMichellexx

Are you going to do another test today? xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

I dont have any left. I'm thinking I'll order some ICs and if AF shows before they arrive I'll use them next cycle.
No clue whats going on!! :coffee:


----------



## xxMichellexx

mrsmummy2 said:


> I dont have any left. I'm thinking I'll order some ICs and if AF shows before they arrive I'll use them next cycle.
> No clue whats going on!! :coffee:


Ahhh order some anyway theyre only cheap arent they! How do you feel today? My AF is officially due today and I got a stronger line on the IC so I feel less worried xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh good :) I'm glad it was darker!

Feel quite nauseous, but not sicky, just like as if I've just come off a ride or something :shrug:

Other that that I feel quite normal... not typically how I feel when AF is around the corner. I had really hoped for a nose dive temp this morning so I knew where I stood. I'm so surprised it rose a little. I either want it to go straight down tomorrow and AF to show, or a HUGE rise and a bfp. AAAH I hate this limbo.


----------



## Nixnax

Im hoping for a 1stone loss in 6 weeks! Ambitious I know. Ive lost 4 already so heres to hoping. I cant wait for the break, its well needed. 

How frustrating that you dont know either way yet. Im stalking you, its looking hopeful. 

Yay for the darker line again Michelle


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ah you can do it! :) It's hard going this weight loss lark isn't it. I NEED to lose more, but realistically I think it'll be those 6lbs. Any more will be a bonus then.

I just tried the DIY sugar pg test. Negative (sugar dissolved) apparently if you are pg it's meant to clump together :shrug:
I don't really believe in all that - I was just curious :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Decided to do an opk today as my right ovary has been aching for the past 2 days. Its a lot darker than it normally is at this point. I think Ill ovulate a day or so earlier. 

If I can just get back into my summer dress Ill be happy. I think that will be another 7lbs for that to fit nicely again. 

How you doing FTale?
 



Attached Files:







9304C110-FF37-4AF0-9EA8-B8BD97057366.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mrsmummy2

Well.. I've just tried on all my summer clothes. Any tips on how to lose 90% of my weight in 6 weeks :haha: things are NOT looking good.
Ive restarted myfitnesspal app and logged back into my fitness instagram account. Needs must. Blah. I feel yuck now. Realistically i need to lose another 4st to be in the healthy range, but 1st puts me back to "comfortable". We'll see. Baby steps :coffee:
I do feel like AF is on her way. Full feeling lower belly and bloated as hell.. ahhh. Get on with it witchy :dohh:

Fx for a good strong O this month :happydance:


----------



## FTale

Test is looking good Nix. Just a few more days. :thumbup:

mrsmummy, Fruits and vegetables more so than meats or grains and you will see the bloat/belly go away. keep it up for a month straight then calmy add other foods back. Lost my lower gut that way and its still gone and I've eaten poorly often. :blush: The rest of you will follow suit toning up as you are always moving after kiddos. :winkwink:

Well, I'm so tired I'm drowning on my own drool as I sit at my work desk. Dare I take a nap..so much to do. :sleep:


----------



## xxMichellexx

I joined slimming world after my first and went down to 9.5 stone and it was glorious! 2 stone heavier than that now, I would love to not gain a lot this pregnancy! Ive never started a pregnancy this heavy before damn it. Xxxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yep.. need to eat speed speed speed food :haha: if i liked salad id be skinny :dohh:
Got my meal plan for the week in place using up freezer stuff paired with veg, then big healthy food shop next week on payday.

Oh dear! :haha: early night for you tonight then!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

I just got some line progression on the frer (wasnt going to take it till tomorrow but what the hell) its lovely line so I feel so much less worried. Xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Michelle- ive seen a lot of women still follow slimming world while pregnant. Apparently it really helps the weight gain. Thats part of the reason id like to lose weight more now than ever. With DS i was consultant led due to bmi and i dont want that happening again!! I need to lose 1st to be below their threshold. Lets hope i do that before bfp!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Glad you got progression :happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

I need to lost 2st really. I was 12st3.5lbs last week. Ive never been that heavy. I want to lose some before getting pregnant if I can for damage limitations. Veggies veggies veggies. 

I lot of people still follow SW and WW when pregnant, you just have to be a bit more sensible with it and eat your allowances. My friend still lost a stone whilst pregnant. I think morning sickness helped here there. 

FTale I know what you mean. My body clock wakes me up at 6am everyday, when Im on lates I struggle to get back to sleep after. So Im already pooped


----------



## xxMichellexx

I definitely will be watching what I eat, on my ward its difficult to eat a proper meal and get a proper lunch break (although i know that will have to change now) so everybody just brings in rubbish all the time, our office is filled with donuts and crisps constantly!! xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

p.s I am so not ready to leave this TWW thread, im staying here ha ha xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ooh dear. I imagine thats torture!! I can't even have "nice" foods in the house when I'm dieting. Its too tempting:haha:


----------



## xxMichellexx

I am in work tomorrow, I took a phone call today from my colleague asking me to work later in the week too and he was stressed saying it had been a hard day, it has made me so so anxious about work, i definitely feel I need to tell somebody. How can I just not respond to a possibly dangerous situation (which is what i have to do normally) without giving a reason? I feel protection at work is more important that people knowing if I had a miscarriage? xx


----------



## mrsmummy2

I would 100% tell them sooner rather than later. It sounds like the safest option. Plus, if anything did happen (miscarriage etc) then you'd probably end up telling someone at work anyway as you may need time off.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Yes youre right, I am not worried about people knowing either way, I wont shout it from the rooftops I will just tell the people that need to know!! Thank you!
Any sign of AF? Are you still BDing??? xxxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yeah, sounds like a plan! 

Hmm.. well i thought it was coming but everytime i check - nothing! Im quite surprised.
We havent been doing much BDing! Only on cd23 and cd30. When i got crosshairs i gave up :haha: probably shouldve carried on really! Plan to bd everyother day next cycle


----------



## xxMichellexx

I hope you find out one way or the other soon enough because this must be torture for you! How you have managed to refrain from testing Ill never know!!! Xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha! I guess its because i havent had any tests here.

Not sure what to think of my temp... i took it at 3.30 and it was 36.53 (normally take it at 5.30) bht took it just now (6.45) and its 36.83. Ive put it as the .83 as i had the longer sleep after that.. but who knows! Either way its on a little decline.


----------



## Nixnax

I would tell someone Michelle, that way youll have support there if/when you need it. Only a manager or someone though. Its better to be safe than sorry. 

Mrsmummy this cycle is certainly keeping you guessing again, but its looking just like the last one. The fact your temp is still up there is a really good sign


----------



## Nixnax

Ive acquired a nasty sore throat and barking cough over the past couple of days. Ive decided to work from home today as sitting in the office barking is just plain horrible. The sun is shining today, so a couple of hours in the garden before work is a must


----------



## mrsmummy2

Its glorious today isnt it! Shame about the cough!

This cycle is mad. I disregarded one of my temps and it gave me an O day of 3 says later.. will attach screen shots to see what you guys think. Maybe I'm only 13dpo?


----------



## mrsmummy2

This is the adjusted chart. Do we think my original is more likely?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20180418-095136.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nixnax

That could be a bit more accurate the new chart. Im not a pro in temps. At all. May be worth asking on the main board. Your still above the cover line regardless so thats good


----------



## Nixnax

Well well well my first EVER positive opk. Glad I checked with opks this month as ovulation appears to coming early. Im CD12 today. More bedding tonight. Im glad Im working from home now, we would have missed it if I wasnt!
 



Attached Files:







FC98381A-F5B9-44D0-A1F7-712EEA3F15FE.jpg
File size: 56.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## xxMichellexx

So I told my manager and she was lovely, but then I got sent home because I started bleeding and Ive got myself into a mess which isnt great on my ward so they sent me home.

Im sat on the sofa going up to the toilet every 5 minutes checking. Its spotting at the minute mainly brown but some red. I am presuming the worse despite it being light as i do have pains in my stomach.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nix - yay for positive opks! Time for BDing :) 
I have posted but no replies :dohh:
Am gonna buy a test friday if i havent got AF by then!

Michelle- oh no :hugs: I hope it turns out to be nothing <3


----------



## xxMichellexx

Thank you, it seems to have eased but im still very panicked. Not sure what to do with myself to be honest. The dull ache all over my stomach makes me feel like its the end....

The second chart looks very likely, especially the MC your charts were bound to be all over the place however with you not starting AF yet i feel like the second is very likely! how do you feel physically? Forget bout the 2WW youre in the 3WW! xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Glad it's eased. Maybe you can go to the EPU for some reassurance?

You mean the later O date? Physically feeling fine. No cramps at all today. Slight nausea but nothing to write home about. Slightly tired but have been on the go all day. No clue what's going on tbh!


----------



## FTale

Not feeling so hot..sorry I've been missing a bit

Nix: YAY!! for positive opk!!! Get it girl!!

Michelle: What happened on ward? I hope the bleeding isn't serious at all. Poo on any thing bad happening. :hugs:

Mrsmummy: Hope your test come back bfp...would be so fab!!:happydance:


----------



## xxMichellexx

How Bizarre, when are you going to test again?

I have taken another IC and the lines still getting darker, do you think thats a good sign? Pain is easing xxx


----------



## xxMichellexx

FTale said:


> Not feeling so hot..sorry I've been missing a bit
> 
> Nix: YAY!! for positive opk!!! Get it girl!!
> 
> Michelle: What happened on ward? I hope the bleeding isn't serious at all. Poo on any thing bad happening. :hugs:
> 
> Mrsmummy: Hope your test come back bfp...would be so fab!!:happydance:

Nothing happened, but as I work with with women they pick up on everything, so if im stressed or tired they know about it, I feel like I cant care for them properly if im not completely with it, my colleague sent me home though he said im clearly not in the right mind set to be at work which I wasnt but it was 3pm by then so i dont feel bad. xxxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ill test on Friday/Saturday if no AF.

I'd say thats a good sign michelle :)


----------



## Nixnax

Oh Michelle, I hope it&#8217;s just a bit of spotting and cramping because your period would be now. I think they call it a breakthrough. It can be 100% normal to spot this early. Try not worry too much, it could make things worse (easier said than done I know). Test again tomorrow and the next day, keep an eye on the lines. If they are stil good by Friday I would have thought it would be ok. Got everything crossed for you. 

Got everything crossed for you too mrs mummy, maybe you did ovulate a little later. 

Hope you feel more with it soon FTale.


----------



## xxMichellexx

I hope so too!! I am petrified everytime I go to the toilet! Will keep you all updated xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck michelle :hugs:

Temp is on the decline. I'll be glad to be out of this limbo soon!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sooner than I thought! CD1..


----------



## Nixnax

mrsmummy2 said:


> Sooner than I thought! CD1..

Ah Im sorry mrsmummy. Hopefully its a good clear out of an AF and gets you ready for this cycle. Big hugs.

Definitely ovulating today. The pain is really sharp and quite horrid


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks! I actually dont feel too bad. Its nice to be out of limbo tbh.

Ahh good!! (Not about the pain of course!) Hope its a good sign of a strong ovulation.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Ahhh MrsMummy im so sorry, but on the positive like you said you are out of Limbo and can start BDing very soon!!!!! xxxx


----------



## FTale

:hugs:Sorry about AF mrsmummy


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks both! Hopefully this cycle will have a nice cushiony lining for a little bean to bury into!!


----------



## FTale

Back and everything went beautifully. I didn't feel a thing :happydance: I was completely astonished. The IUI I had by the other place was dreadful and I had two days of bleeding. I barely spotted a drop. No meds needed.

They couldn't understand why the other place had such a hard time. My husband was upset. He basically said we could be pregnant right now if that other place hadn't muffed things up.

Only things to wait on now is the bloodtest. Hopefully they come back right. Then it will be IUI by June since I will be getting ready to ovulate when I meet the actual doctor and I doubt she will do an IUI a few days later.:shrug:

Well, I'm bushed and have to take more antibiotic.. need to rest

I'll post more before I go on my trip. :dust: and sticky vibes for the lot of us.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Glad things are moving along nicely for you FTale :)


----------



## FTale

I decided not to take the antibiotic. I took a day and a half of it. Didn't take any for HSG so couldn't see the reason to take these a super long time since I'm getting ready to O soon and they are not preggy safe.

Mrsmummy: How is your flow going? 

Michelle: Still feeling ill? 

Nix: I wish I could say I was eating healthy but I am at least not over eating.

At a donut and coffee shop waiting on an old friend so we can catch up before getting into our busy work day. Of course I've already starting working (thank God for hotspot) :thumbup:

I hope by December we area all talking about our bumps. Till then lets keep living life. So blessed when you think about it.

TGIF!!


----------



## Nixnax

Afternoon ladies. Ah the weather is glorious here. Due to feeling a bit under the weather Ive been working from him this week. What a good week to do it. Summer is on the way for sure. 

FTale - Im so glad it went ok. And that you are with a nicer place. The other place you went sounds like a butchers! Ah wouldnt that be amazing to be talking about our bumps. 

So Ive been feeling rough this week but the sun is helping to perk me up. Im officially 1DPO today and have only lost 1lb this week. Thats still 5lbs in 2 weeks, so Ill take that. I dont really have much to report as Ive barely left the house or garden for the past 3 days. Looking forward to tomorrow, we are taking our new bikes out on a trail. So thatll be fun in the sun. Just hope I dont fall off. I think I may invest in some knee and elbow pads just in case.


----------



## mrsmummy2

FTale - there is SO. MUCH. BLOOD. It's ridiculous. I've decided to use pads instead of tampons so I could see what was going on. Definitely the right choice. Ahh i so hope we are all doing that by December!!

Nix - its glorious isnt it! We assembled the new trampoline yesterday so DS has had lots of fun since getting home from nursery! Theres a funfair at the park so may go there tonight or Sunday. Its sooo good to finally be getting some nice weather. Winter has gone on FOREVER.

Im 2lb down since monday. Probably shouldnt have weighed yet but i do feel less tubby already.. bloat is a lot less for sure!!


----------



## xxMichellexx

FTale definitely still feeling ill, up and down in terms of symptom spotting though. I keep thinking it&#8217;ll all come to an end soon and it was all too good to be true, I don&#8217;t ever remember feeling this with the others! Tests are getting gradually stronger! Taking my last FRER on Sunday and my last digi on Tuesday! 

MrsMummy do you think it&#8217;s worse as it&#8217;s the first after your MC? I hope it&#8217;s over quickly!!! Xxxxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

I'm guessing that's the reason yeah. I havent got many cramps which is unusual for me. Its better now than this morning thankfully. DH asked if i wanted to prevent this month and start again when we come back from holiday. ... not sure i want to do that!! I said we can be less regemented with the BDing, but I'm not really happy to prevent. Ughhh. 
A friend just annouced her pregnancy.. shes due around the time i wouldve been due with the last pregnancy :( this sucks ... 

Glad your tests are progressing. I hope those feelings won't mean anything and all will be well. I'm sure it will :) has the spotting stopped?


----------



## FTale

Nix:I hope the blahs go away soon and you don't fall on your bum.:hugs: Working from home sure has its perks. Well be looking for 2 your two week wait. I'm too lazy to type on my phone so I'm speaking into it if my words look weird he he he.

Misses Mommy: hahaha oh yeah get a speech to text. It looks like you are getting a good clean out. I wish mine had been more but it is what it is. I hope the trampoline was fun I'm terrified of them. I won't let my daughter near one. We are so clumsy it's not worth it hahaha

Michelle: I hope your lines get darker and your symptoms worse in a good way of course. Are you back at work now?



I waited too long to eat today and just ordered some pizza to chow on whenever my hubby gets home. Had this great dinner planned but I spent the majority of the day playing with my hair and now I don't feel like making it so sad. Well I think this weekend I might ovulate we did not do anything as of yet though I know they say you're more prone to get pregnant after these type of procedures meeeeeh.... We will have to see if tonight or tomorrow doesn't he good I'm too tired right now to think about it.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh dear haha! The trampoline was great! I even got to have a bounce which was fun! We also ordered pizza. Oops. 2lbs prob back on now :haha: i am so not in the mindset to diet......!


----------



## Nixnax

Mrsmummy - well done on the 2lb loss. I had a pizz last night and put 1lb back on lol. Ill burn that out on the bikes today though. I hope your AF was a good clear out ready for next cycle. Just take it easy and bd when you want. Thats what weve done and I feel so much better for it. 

Michelle - yay for nearly finishing testing, you can relax a bit then. 

FTale - feeling better today, perhaps its because I dont need to work today ha ha. Im on my TWW. 2dpo today. Just 11 days to go ha ha. 

Hope everyone has a fab weekend


----------



## mrsmummy2

Got on the scales and up 3lb!? Madness :haha:
I think im gonna restart slimming world (from home without paying) and hope the knowledge i have will be enough to get a decent loss before holiday! Id like 2lb a week.
Af has gone to the browny blood now .. that was quick!!? Havent temped (only cd1) not sure if ill restart or not. Enjoy the bike ride! Its starting to rain here.. argh. Summers over then :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

My weight fluctuates massively in the week. I was 3lbs heavier yesterday but Im back down again today. Give slimming world a go, Ive not tried that one, only weight watchers. It seems to work for me when I put my mind to it. 

We bd last night and I was really crampy after. Like Dull AF type cramps. I was only 3DPO so nothing to get excited about. Was more annoying than anything because I couldnt get to sleep.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yeah i need to just weigh once week really. Today is the day. Day 1 of hopefully not giving up!!!
I did a home workout. Literally only managed 18 minutes of kettlebells and a little cardio (youtube videos) how just 6 months ago I was going to the gym for 3 hours (1 of which was with a pt) i have no idea! That was so darn hard. I'm sweating massivly too. Phew. Now to make sure food is on point. I'm going to walk to pick up DD from school too.. so thats 1 mile there and 1 mile back. I need to get my fitness watch out again to track calories burned.
Baby steps will hopefully get me to my goal rather than going in all guns blazing and giving up after 3 days :haha:

Ahh that's annoying with the cramping! We blood has finally seemed to stop, so hoping to start BDing every other night from tonight to make sure all bases are covered!


----------



## xxMichellexx

MrsMummy have you decided what to do about preventing? I dont think Id be able to do it, we were meant to do that this month but I said to my partner I cant as what if this is the month wed have made a baby?? If you dont temp will you use OPKs? Xxx

Im sick as a dog, have never suffered with sickness like this before! And tests still getting stronger.

Been at work for a couple of days, I think one of my patients has figured it out as I came back from the toilet and my make up had ran from being sick and someone said you look like youve just been sick I dont think Im a good liar!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nah we won't be preventing haha! Not sure i can:haha: i think the same! What if its our month.
I temped this morn so will keep doing that.
Oh dear! Hope it calms down soon! Glad the tests are getting stronger :)


----------



## Nixnax

Good plan, focus on food and walks and things to start with, otherwise youll put yourself off. Ah Im a serial every day weigher as well, always have been. I keep saying to DH that when the battery in the scales die, Ill throw them out. Its been working for 4 years so far lol. 

I need to get out running to train for this race, but my chest is still too bad. A few more days rest is needed. 

Ah sorry about the sickness Michelle, I hope its doesnt get too bad


----------



## mrsmummy2

Its so hard not to get tied to the numbers isnt it! 

Rest up! When's the race?


----------



## FTale

Hi ladies!! I'm super busy over here. Trip in two days and I am still getting everything together plus trying to figure out if I have everything I need to work on the road. 

I'll be back full time next Monday but for now I have to sneak away into travel prep chaos mode. Love and :dust:

Michelle: Hope you get to feeling better and baby bean stays stick and healty.

Nix: In my mind I am symptom spotting for you. :haha: So sad, I stop and wonder, 'how would I feel at 3dpo', yes, she must be pregnant. Girl I really hope this is it. This cycle just feels dif, right? haha...speaking for you but I'm excited for you :happydance:

Mrsmummy: Just have lots of sex. Don't look at the calendar. Enjoy every moment that the kids are asleep. That's what I've been doing if I have the energy in between cleaning and packing. It helps relieve stress too....plus, its good exercise....just sayin :shrug: :haha:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Enjoy your trip FTale! 
Haha yep.. I'm doing it to get fit :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Have a wicked trip FTale, cant wait to hear all about it. It does feel different. Cramps for 4 days before ovulation. Then a really painful ovulation (most painful yet). Cramps after BDing at 3DPO. Ah well see, Im not at all excited about it. Ill be 11DPO when you are back. 

Mrsmummy - its so hard to not look at the numbers, the rule my life! The race is 13th may, then the weekend after I have the tough mudder 5k. That will be hard!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ah! Good luck. I've always wanted to do something like that but even at my peak fitness i couldnt run well :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Ive also run 5 half marathons but I have those up last year. My knees get too sore now. Getting old ha ha 

I have a 10k run with a colleague tonight but Im dreading it. Shes so much fitter than I am, shell be way faster than me. 

6DPO here and not really feeling anything. The same ovary still has the slightest ache that its had all month. But thats it. 

EVERYONE brought cakes into the office yesterday so I ate 3!!! What a pig lol. They were good though, all homemade. I had to go the gym last night out of guilt


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ooh.. good luck! Im aching so bad after only 2 days exercise. I've taken today as a rest day and will pick up again tomorrow. Im 2lb down though so not all bad. 

Oh no haha! I find it so hard to resist temptation.

We started BDing last night... feels like this cycle is going to take forever already .. only on CD7 :dohh:


----------



## Nixnax

Well done on the weight loss. Every little helps. Gaining weight is soooo easy, losing it is sooooo hard. 

Yay for time to start BDing. Go catch that egg. 

We havent bd in a couple of days, better get to it tonight, Im trying to hide ovulation week from DH. I think he knows when it is anyway as I constantly touch him and pester him lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks! I know right. And when I'm not dieting I don't really think about food.. but when I am.. oh man.. it's on my mind ALL the time .. what am I going to eat, when am I going to eat, how much, will I be hungry :haha:

Good idea trying to hide it. They seem to feel looooads of pressure otherwise don't they. FX this cycle is yours! :D


----------



## Nixnax

mrsmummy2 said:


> Thanks! I know right. And when I'm not dieting I don't really think about food.. but when I am.. oh man.. it's on my mind ALL the time .. what am I going to eat, when am I going to eat, how much, will I be hungry :haha:
> 
> Good idea trying to hide it. They seem to feel looooads of pressure otherwise don't they. FX this cycle is yours! :D

Thank you, I didnt get to bd in the end. The run I did absolutely killed me and gave me a rotten headache. Will try and get him tonight. I ache from head to toe but Ill try haha 

Im wishing this holiday to hurry up and arrive. I want cocktails on the beach. If this is my cycle then itll be mocktails. Either way Ill be happy


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh dear. Hope you get it in tonight! We didnt BD last night either ... ended up having a bit of a row about DHs annual leave :dohh: 

Ahh i know the feeling. We have 28 days to go!


----------



## Nixnax

Oh no, I hope you got over the row ok. I hate rowing. We do it very rarely thankfully. 

Well Im 9DPO here, nothing special going on. Just getting the achy boobs that I always get. Other than that I feel peachy.

We are hoping the weather perks up a bit so we can go mountain biking again this weekend. Need to get some practice in as we are doing some serious trails on the bank holiday. We have booked 2 nights in the Forest of Dean. Cant wait.

Hope youve managed to get some BDing in


----------



## FTale

Hey ladies, I'm still on trip but wanted to check in. I hope you both got decent enough bding in. Sorry about the row mrsmummy. Good go on the run Nix:thumbup:
I haven't had any O pain. Tried to get a bd but with sperm in a cup method...yeah didn't go to well with trying to hide from the lil one in a hotel. FX I managed to get a lil in for the heck of it. I think the stress of the trip took O away anyway. Crazy. I'm cd15 and only ovulate this late on clomid. I think its the conception vitamins yet again too messing with me. I took them longer this cycle than I did last. I got lots of days of fertile cm but no O pain. Wednesday was a definite positive opk too. Lets hope that the pills took away o pain :shrug: I'm not temping either.
Ok, better start getting ready for the wedding. Miss you ladies!!:flower::dust:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hey Ladies, I am so excited for your POAS this month, please post them on here!!!

I am sick as a dog (what does that saying even mean??) Anyway, i feel rotten with all the symptoms. Work is rubbish too, I have done my risk assessment but I had an incident on Thursday where a patient trapped me in a room and I got really upset and left the ward so I think theyre going to move me (although I am working tonight so hoping for a better shift)

When is everyone going to start POAS??? xxxx


----------



## Nixnax

FTale - glad your having a good trip. Ha ha Im imagining you lying on the bathroom floor doing it. Maybe you ovulated in your sleep. I did last month I believe. I defo didnt this month, I could barely walk with the pain. 

Michelle - oh my that sounds quite scary. I hope you can get a safer environment to work in soon. Hope you start feeling better soon. I can imagine being poorly is hell because you cant take any meds. 

How you doing mrsmummy? 

10dpo here and nada to report. Going out on the bikes later. No weight loss this week, I dont think I drank enough water this week. I exercised so much but because of lack of water, I think my muscles are retaining water. Need to flush it all out. 

Had a bit of a naughty night last night. We had a date night and went out for tapas, then had a few too many gins. Getting up for work this morning was not fun.


----------



## xxMichellexx

Last night was better at work luckily, I feel like I dont want to give up and move somewhere else. Its really conflicting!

Mmmmm Tapas, Ive not had tapas for ages!! its one of my favourites xxx


----------



## FTale

Hi, back :flower: Need to update. I've been slacking. The wedding was beautiful but we are all glad to be home in our own beds. I got my results in like hours before we took off driving.

So while my saline flush went really well. My blood tests were OK but my FSH and E2 were not agreeing too kindly. My lh was low as it should be and all other hormones and things were just fine. My problem is my E2 is some what high and it may be suppressing my FSH.

FSH: 6.5
LH: 3
E2: 69
AMH: 3.82

Last time ( 8 months ago or less)
FSH: 5.5
LH: 4.5
E2:82
AMH:3.79

I won't know for sure until I meet with the doctor what it all means. They want us to go for carrier screening test. I don't even recall what it is for but I believe it is optional. I personally do not want to spend all the money. He has to get his bloodwork done now but I'm waiting til the last minute this cycle to see if we were able to fertilize an eggy on our own. I am JUST now ovulating. So late but maybe the egg will be more mature:shrug: I'm not in too much pain but its only be starting a lil over an hour.

Nix: I've got everything crossed for you!!

Mrsmummy:Hope your two are over the row! :hugs: It happens. Full moon last night. Hoping even more you two took advantage of it :blush:

Michelle: Understand not wanting to leave. I'm sure you will what feels right for you in time no matter what :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey FTale- glad to have you back. Im not sure what all of those figures me. Let us know what the doc says, Im sure theyll explain it well. 

Hopefully you have a good late ovulation and no further input it needed from the docs. 

Oh do I ache today. I had to work all weekend (mornings) so Im on day 8 of working. Roll on Friday. We have a weekend away and its much needed.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hi ladies. Sorry, haven't been checking in for the past week or so.. DH has decided that we should wait until at least after holiday to wait an ttc after that :dohh: 
So I guess I'm out before I even got going!! Was due to O presumably early this week... aah. I can see his point as I've been rather stressed... but it's incredibly frustrating.

Hope you're all well :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

mrsmummy2 said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry, haven't been checking in for the past week or so.. DH has decided that we should wait until at least after holiday to wait an ttc after that :dohh:
> So I guess I'm out before I even got going!! Was due to O presumably early this week... aah. I can see his point as I've been rather stressed... but it's incredibly frustrating.
> 
> Hope you're all well :hugs:

Ah no, were sort of feeling the same only we arent stopping if that makes sense. With his DE problem theres a slim chance it will happen, and we both want a good carefree holiday. If it happens it happens, but its unlikely. 

Have a good holiday, enjoy the cocktails and youll be fresh to start again when youre back


----------



## FTale

Nix: Eeeekk..I'd be dead in the water working as much as you. My numbers are confusing to me even and I thought I new stuff.:dohh:
Praying Friday gets here fast you can breath easy again. I'm playing catch up and putting out fires. Why can't Mondays be dull..lol How are you doing? My body waited so long to O I had to take my temp and check my rhr....though I got no sleep last night, neither indicate impending O. And I posted my opks below so you all can see how hard my body is trying to release an egg. I'm not taking the conception stuff again...unless it gets me knocked up then I'll swear by it. :haha:

mrsmummy: Like Nix said, we feel that way too but are still trying. I know I rolled out of bed late last night sick to my stomach and pretty much had it with trying to get pregnant at 41. If not pregnant this cycle, the doc will have me go on break for ivf no doubt which may be what I need. And I welcome the 4 month wait but doing it will be a whole nother issue when O time comes around and hope starts to flutter in....:hugs: Understand totally.

Look at these beauties Cd16 evening, Cd17 fmu, Cd17smu....is this bad or good???
 



Attached Files:







cd1617.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 3









Cd17.jpg
File size: 5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies, 

FTale - they sure look like positives to me, time to get busy and catch that egg. 

I dont normally work weekends, but I was asked to do overtime to cover sick leave. I dont do a whole weekend again. By the time Friday comes I will have worked 12 days in a row. 

Well in 12DPO today. AF is due anytime between now and tomorrow. I dont really feel anything, just my usual achy boobs. Ive been so relaxed this cycle that Ive almost enjoyed it lol


----------



## xxMichellexx

NixNax are you going to test or just wait to see if you are late? xxx


----------



## Nixnax

xxMichellexx said:


> NixNax are you going to test or just wait to see if you are late? xxx

Hey Hun, Im just going to wait and see. I hate seeing BFNs its too disheartening. AF AWLAYS arrives on either 12 or 13dpo. Ill test on 14dpo if it hasnt arrived by then


----------



## FTale

Nix: Man where did the time go? Praying for you girly!! 

Michelle: How are you today?

Mrsmummy: You have plans too keep you occupied while you wait a spell for TTC? 


Ladies I do not think I will O. Just have this feeling. Temps are not that interesting and my BBS ache slightly. Oh, we'll see doctor next cycle.


----------



## Nixnax

I know, this cycle has zoomed past. 

Come on ovaries do your thing. Youve only got one job to do! Lol


----------



## FTale

Nix: I took another test and the control line is trying to return to test. I will test again in the morning but yeah, thinking the surge is over. I guess this cycle is too?? Guess we'll know in 9 more days. :coffee:


----------



## Nixnax

Ah no, hopefully your temp picks up tomorrow. Its really messing with you this month. Maybe youll get another surge in a few days and a beast of an ovulation. Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## FTale

Nix: HAHAHAAH....I cringed when I read Beast of an ovulation..hahaha....mine hurt like 'take me to hospital' hurt. I'm like 'nah, i'm good', I'll skip this mom :haha:

I do have one more day though cd19. Thats when I O'd to have my daughter maybe just maybe it will happen again. Will do nasty things to my hubby later just in case. :blush: (I'd probably do it no matter what :winkwink: )


You getting nervous? I am for you. Its like we are so anxious to test then the day comes and its like impending Armageddon or celebration time. :hugs: Bracing myself with you Nix.


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha do nasty things :haha:

Now this could be completely related to the fact that Ive been working so much, but the last 2 nights Ive found myself having a 2 hr sleep, not a nap, a full blown sleep! I was supposed to be going swimming tonight but just woke up at 8pm! My nipples hurt as well as my bbs. 

Ha now Im getting nervous, but Im sure AF will arrive. Although weve been BDIng like animals, they havent been successful (IYKWIM) :wacko: 

Hoping 19 is your lucky number :flower:


----------



## Jessie7003

What dpo are you Nixnax? I feel the same as you. Extremely tired and breasts and nipples hurt so bad (though not as bad as the last few days). Feel a little sick and have a weird taste in my mouth along with cramps. I assume I'm between 7 and 9dpo.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey Jessie, I&#8217;m 12DPO today. AF usually comes either today or tomorrow. No sign so far. I&#8217;m sure she will though


----------



## FTale

Nix: I live for sore nips and bbs every month but its a rarity for me. (I'm biting my nails right now in anticipation) I'm also downing a cider :haha: MEH....its been one of those cycles. :blush:

Keep us posted!!!

Jesse: I hope you get a surprise bfp!! Not feeling much is a sign in itself for some.:hugs:

Its taco tuesday in my house and we are slamming down some good stuff..:happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

I don&#8217;t really ever get sore nips. Used to get them at ovulation when I first came off BCP, but that stopped. I&#8217;m the last hour I&#8217;ve started getting very mild AF cramps so I think she&#8217;s on he way. I have a fruit cider in the fridge that I&#8217;ll be having tomorrow if she arrives. 

We had tacos today as well, how funny is that. 

Got my fingers crossed for you Jessie, keep us updated


----------



## Jessie7003

Nixnax said:


> Hey Jessie, Im 12DPO today. AF usually comes either today or tomorrow. No sign so far. Im sure she will though

FX she stays away! Have you tested?


----------



## Nixnax

No Ive given up testing. Ill test on 14dpo if AF doesnt arrive. I think it will arrive though


----------



## Jessie7003

Nixnax said:


> No Ive given up testing. Ill test on 14dpo if AF doesnt arrive. I think it will arrive though

I really hope not! I have a feeling AF will arrive for myself honestly. Been trying for 6 months now and it feels like forever and just don't ever see it happening. Feel for people trying for years it must be draining!


----------



## Nixnax

I know what you mean jesse, Ive been trying almost a year. Its becoming draining. Woke up to AF today. So CD1 yet again on to cycle #11


----------



## FTale

:cry: Nix :hugs: Wish I could see the future to know when our fertility woes will be over. Get stupid AF done with and let's keep searching for that rainbow.:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

This really sucks. Going to the docs in two months to look at tests and hormones etc. Although without DH doing his thing that wont make a difference. Im starting to feel like it will never happen. Im having that cider tonight


----------



## FTale

Nix: I understand. I would feel jilted too if I was the only one doing tests. I did mine first but not ALL of them. Just the AMH to see how my ovarian reserve was doing. It came back fine. Then my husband did his sperm analysis (he did not want to. looked like he might hurl) He saw it wasn't the end of the world and has since done a second one.

I will be praying yours comes around too. We can't do this alone. Mine even has to do two more blood tests within the next 3 weeks before we are seen by the doctor to make sure he is ok. Its not easy for everyone but I'm hoping you husband makes it less hard on you both by getting on with it.

In other news, I used an opk again and sure enough took all the control away just about. I'm still surging ladies. So I ordered those awesome progesterone tests again since I know what positive ovulation looks like on them to see what they say. At 6 dpo there were pretty light and just kept getting lighter though in my mind never losing some resemblance of a line. I don't know why I wasted my money. I know in all reality what is happening right now means annovulatory but I got this lil hope machine in my heart begging for ovulation.

I'll let you all know what happens after they get in tomorrow. I have no idea what dpo I'm on. I think 3dpo if I O'd, if it never happened then....well...no dpo to worry about :shrug:

:hugs: my friends


----------



## Nixnax

He&#8217;s going to do the tests as well no. Took a bit of persuading, but he&#8217;s now seeing the practical side of it. 

It&#8217;s funny, when you decided that you are ready for a baby, it&#8217;s far easier said than done. It&#8217;s like searching for a bloody unicorn isn&#8217;t it. 

Ah I really hope this surge turns out to be genuine. I couldn&#8217;t imagine what it&#8217;s like to wait for ovulation, it must be so frustrating. I do feel for you. 

At least you&#8217;ll have them for when you do ovulate, so they won&#8217;t be a complete waste of money hun


----------



## FTale

Nix: Awww...thank you. I asked about the stupid tests in the May thread but all I got was crickets... :( 

We got one last insemination in earlier and now its a waiting game. I will get the progesterone tests in tomorrow and will see what it shows. I'm out of opks..lol

My bbs started hurting bad on the sides of my left bbs. I was sitting in the theatre wincing from the pain rubbing it on occasion. Yeah, rather rough cycle indeed.

Off to bed for me. Catch you all later.

Oh, forgot to say I'm proud of your hubby for coming round. It will all make more sense at once now. So relieving. Give him a big ole hug for me.


----------



## Nixnax

I guess most people hadnt heard of them. I hadnt until you mentioned them. 

Looking forward to seeing them again, Im really intrigued by them. How much are those tests? 

Yeah me too. He can be a stubborn mule sometimes, but I think he finally realised how much this means to me. 

Im having a super heavy AF, so hopefully its a short one. Im going away on a biking weekend with DH this weekend so could do without the added AF


----------



## Jessie7003

Nixnax said:


> I know what you mean jesse, Ive been trying almost a year. Its becoming draining. Woke up to AF today. So CD1 yet again on to cycle #11

FX this next cycle is yours!


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> I guess most people hadnt heard of them. I hadnt until you mentioned them.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing them again, Im really intrigued by them. How much are those tests?
> 
> Yeah me too. He can be a stubborn mule sometimes, but I think he finally realised how much this means to me.
> 
> Im having a super heavy AF, so hopefully its a short one. Im going away on a biking weekend with DH this weekend so could do without the added AF

https://www.amazon.com/MFB-Fertilit...358452&sr=8-3&keywords=progesterone+test&th=1

Here is where I got mine on Amazon. There is another brand by easyathome folks but you get one less test

Hope your flow is over soon too. Have a great weekend biking.:hugs:


----------



## FTale

Jessie: how are you doing?


----------



## Nixnax

Ah cool, thanks for that. 
My AF is almost pleasant! Ive not had any cramps are anything. Very unusual considering how heavy it is! 

Is that a cheeky little temp rise I see? Yay. 

Going to get my hair done in a bit, it looks horrendous at the moment. I have the greyest roots ever! I hate going grey. I was unlucky and started going grey at 21. Boooo


----------



## FTale

Nix: HAHAHAHAH....you should have seen my face when I looked at the thermometer :growlmad: HAHAH...:haha:

What did you get done to your hair?? I just box dye mine. I would love to go to a salon but everytime they hack my hair up. Its been years.

Michelle: How are you doing? Is work being good to you?

Mrsmummy: Have you ovulated yet? I imagine getting past that will make things easier. I know getting past first couple days of AF is hard for me when I'm told not to take Clomd which is the only way I've been able to ovulate.. :cry: Thinking of you


----------



## Nixnax

A rise is a rise lady. 

I had full head high amd low lights. I used to box dye my hair dark brown , but now Im blondish I cant. It looks silly. I dont have it cut often as no one can cut my thick hair right. I didnt have it cut today, she cut it too short last time.


----------



## FTale

Nix: (grimace) The scissors. I feel they go hog wild with them things. I do understand the thick hair deal. Can't let just anyone do it. I like the sound of your hair color. It should perk you right up. :winkwink:

This last time mine was suppose to be dark brown but it went black ...cheap box dye..hehe I'm brown skinned so it doesn't look too ghastly. I prefer my hair lighter though. I will live. Main thing as our hair stays healthy.

I just had a craving for cake. Great!! Sugar cravings already...oh well, will have to see how to get a hold of some. :blush:

My right ovary is hurting like it normally does at 6ishdpo..so maybe I'm further along than I thought and prepping to start AF. Such is life.:coffee:


----------



## FTale

Just finished testing with the progesterone strips. From what I see I don't think it was a very strong ovulation. But I will test with FMU as the pack says I should. :shrug: Meh. I don't know. Sorry so dark my cell sucks and these tests are hard to get pics of at night. And as I test over the next couple of days test line should get lighter. FX
 



Attached Files:







dpo4 prog.jpg
File size: 8.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Nixnax

Afternoon, sorry had a crazy day. 

My skin is so pale, when my hair was almost black I looked so pale and ill lol. It wasnt a good look. I look healthier now. When I went my blonde, mum paid me the most backhanded compliment ever... I like your hair blonde, its makes your face look a lot less hard! Cheeky mare lol

Doesnt estrogen surge a little at 6DPO. Could that be reason?? These are the tests that you DONT want a line on right? The line is pretty faint. 

Going away for the weekend tomorrow, so you probably wont hear much from me until Monday/Tuesday. A much needed break away.


----------



## Jessie7003

FTale said:


> Jessie: how are you doing?

Only seeing this now sorry! My breasts and nipples were extremely sore for about 4 or 5 days after ovulation and then calmed down but today they are extremely sore and sensitive. Extremely tired too. However I'm getting cramps on my right side and a sore back so think AF is on her way!


----------



## FTale

Nix: SMU today turned that test positive. Test line went as far away as it could and I'm sure would go farther tomorrow but I don't feel the need to test. I'm 5dpo (supposedly) and my levels are high enough for a good Ovulation. I shall relax now.
HEHEHEHEH....no Nix, please stay awake from black. What? Were you feeling Emo? :haha: I bet your hair is beautiful. You enjoy every last flippin minute of you time away this weekend. No posting on here just disappear my friend.:hugs:

Jessie: Oh, darn. I hope its not AF sneaking up on yah. I'm bout right tired of her at this point myself. I need to get a stress ball to stress when I think of AF. I hope she doesn't show for you :hugs:


----------



## Jessie7003

FTale said:


> Nix: SMU today turned that test positive. Test line went as far away as it could and I'm sure would go farther tomorrow but I don't feel the need to test. I'm 5dpo (supposedly) and my levels are high enough for a good Ovulation. I shall relax now.
> HEHEHEHEH....no Nix, please stay awake from black. What? Were you feeling Emo? :haha: I bet your hair is beautiful. You enjoy every last flippin minute of you time away this weekend. No posting on here just disappear my friend.:hugs:
> 
> Jessie: Oh, darn. I hope its not AF sneaking up on yah. I'm bout right tired of her at this point myself. I need to get a stress ball to stress when I think of AF. I hope she doesn't show for you :hugs:

It's so hard not to test on a cheapie knowing I've still 5 left and AF is due Sunday lol! Praying she doesn't show for either of us! :hugs:


----------



## xxMichellexx

Nix Im sorry this month wasnt yours, keep doing what youre doing, and enjoying the process too!! Youll get there in the end xxxxx

FTale, I dont feel great, this has been my least favourite pregnancy yet. Im sick a lot, hormones are through the roof, I feel like Im not even me anymore Im just watching from the outside as this super bitch cries over mayonnaise, rice, and cries because shes crying! 
Work are being supportive, I think? My colleagues rather than my manager. Theyve taken me off night shifts and Ive requested that I always work with another nurse as its difficult for me to be in charge of shift when I cant have much patient contact etc. I think some of my patients are twigging too, like its very obvious my duties have changed, and people will say out loud Michelle cant do that ask someone else and Im incredibly bloated, like 4 months pregnant looking so Im trying to hide it but its hard!!! 

MrsMummy hasnt updated for a while, is she due to be on holiday now? Xxx


----------



## FTale

Michelle: Sweet goodness, sounds horrible. I hope when you reach 2nd trimester gets better. Nice of you coworkers to be there for you.

I'm not sure if mrsmummy is on holiday or not but is not ttc at the moment but will be in a bit.


----------



## FTale

Nix: How are you :flower: Please tell me you had a hoot of a time.

I mostly slept and did chores leisurely when I felt like opening my eyes..:haha:

Still in limbo about cycle. I posted to May thread again trying to get any guidance on positive opk and positive progesterone test. No biters so I will have to make a separate post. Maybe some one has been in my shoes that has advice.

Meanwhile, I wish I had cake to stuff my face with but my sis has me starting a grapefruit diet tomorrow and I'm too lazy to leave the house again.

Check in when you can no hurry, complete boredom over here :coffee:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, Im back! 

I had a lush weekend. Feel pretty tired from all the bike trails. I threw myself down some very steep hills and did a few jumps. Nearly came off around 100 times but managed to stay on the bike. The weather was amazing. Managed to get sunburnt despite putting factor 30 on loads. I blame my fathers ginger gene for that one lol. We stayed in beautiful Manor House in the middle of nowhere. I didnt want to come back. 

FTale- yay to the positive test, hopefully well this your month and well see some other positives. Ugh grapefruit, I cant stand that. Its too sharp for me. I actually managed to gain 1.5lbs this weekend. I think its water though. Trying to flush it out today. 

Michelle - Im glad work is getting better for you. Hope you start to feel better soon. They say every pregnancy is different, youll feel fine in one and like death warmed up up during another. 

Im just waiting for ovulation, that will be early next week. Im on late shift this week so Im glad its after that.


----------



## FTale

Nix: Hello,Hello! :flower:
HAHAHa....nearly fell off a 100 time ?? HEHEHEH. Sounds like you had a jolly time. :thumbup: Just reading your description of Manor House makes me want to gettaway there too. So very HAPPY you had a good whirl about doing something not ttc related.

As for me, you know, doing my usual getting ready to start AF routine. Neck cracking, super hungry, Super meanie pants, bfns galore....yeah, so not pregnant unless I'm not at the right dpo but 9dpo should be positive on osom and frer at this point.

I'm mostly mean and numb. :shrug: I didn't feel a REAL O this month anyhow so didn't know what to expect. Just curious as to when I'll start AF. I see RE on the 17th of this month. I don't want to though because..UGH all the money that we will get indebted to if she start treatment. We already have bills to pay. :dohh:

I have a lot of thinking to do.

Meanwhile, the grapefruit juice was yummy. Not too keen on actual eating of the fruit. Too much work:haha:

And YOU will get rid of water weight fast just by drinking more like you said.

Ok, I'm going to sneak a nap and then force myself to work more. I feel so blaaaaah....:sleep: (Good to have you back :blush: )


----------



## Jessie7003

So CD34 and AF is 2 days late. Bfn ics. Tomorrow I will get a frer if no AF! My once off longest cycle was 35 days so we shall see!

Right now I'm tired just awake from an hour nap after only being awake from 9am so fell asleep at 1pm. Feel a bit nauseous. Having cramps on my right side and had an odd pulling sensation below my belly button the left. Weird that it's on opposite sides so thinking it's probably nothing. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Nixnax

FTale - I know what you mean about feeling numb. Its gets to that point doesnt it. The Manor House was amazing. The bath tub was in the bedroom so we could talk whilst bathing. It felt so ramantic. I wish I could go back. I didnt think about TTC once. 

Jesse - oh my I didnt realise you were that far, got my fingers crossed for you. Post your test if you decide to do one, we love to look lines here.


----------



## Jessie7003

I'll post my IC from earlier but it is as white as can be unfortunately :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







32185623_10156218424214336_4805728564936704000_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Nixnax

Aaaah rubbish. I really dont like ICs they can take ages to show a line. Still got my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Jessie7003

I'll get a frer in the morning if AF is a no show!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey Jesse how you doing? Did AF stay away? 

FTale how you doing? 

Man has this week been brutal in work. Roll on Friday.


----------



## FTale

Nix: Rubbish...I need to some thing to happen soon. AF, BFP...drunken night of debauchery :haha:

I don't think I'm going to see the end of this cycle till my RE appt. which is next week. I was going to be done with it well before but now it looks like I'll be smack dab in the middle of bleeding. 

I've been super hungry and knock out tired in crazy spurts. I do know my ovaries released enough progesterone to make my progesterone test go no doubt about it positive for ovulation....but when the heck did I O?:shrug:

I'm jelly that you are already getting pass AF. :blush:

How are you feeling? Last cycle was so diff for you. I'm excited to hear how this one goes. I know for myself water is key. For some reason I'm not drinking enough of it but my wee still looks hydrated..hhhmmm

Do you have anymore runs coming up?

Jessie: How goes it? Did you get the FRER, not sure if you mentioned it in the May thread?


----------



## Nixnax

Sorry I&#8217;ve been MIA work has been so busy. I&#8217;ve been leaving at almost midnight each night this week. I&#8217;ve been sleeping all day. 

Ha ha the drunken night sounds like a good idea to me. 

I really hope you&#8217;ve caught the egg this month and there will be no bleeding. 

I&#8217;m cd10 today so am just entering my fertile window. We&#8217;ve had no BDing all week because of work. And out every night this weekend as well so will need to get some morning BDing in.

I&#8217;ve got the 10k race this weekend. I haven&#8217;t been able to train for 2 weeks because I hurt my knee the last time I did the 10k as a dry run. Fingers crossed for Sunday. 

So glad it&#8217;s bloody Friday, this week has done me in big time


----------



## FTale

Amen, sister! FRI-DAY..up to my neck in work but glad to be bloody done with the week essentially. :happydance: Too bad payday is on Tuesday grrrr...hahah

Temp dropped so its over but gave it all I had, you know? :cry::coffee: onwards and upwards.

Many props for doing the run this weekend. Sending you energy and feel good vibes!:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Oh no thats a big drop as well. Im sorry, this really sucks. Have a good few cold ciders this weekend. 

Payday is over 3 weeks away for me yet. I need it now lol. 

Thanks for the luck, Im gonna need it. Im aiming for under an hour but well see. 

My boss is buying us all pizza tonight because its been such a horrid week. I can class that as carb loading right?!


----------



## mommy237

Hi ladies,

So i'm new to this side of the site I didn't realize you all already had a 2ww thread going on when I made one..so I will join you alls and i'd like to say Goodluck ladies!!


Myself so far:
0-1 dpo- nothing
2dpo-lower cramps in abdomen, creamy cm ( a little), nausea, and sore breast, a lot of urinating ( but I drink a lot of water)
3po- a.m. cramps in abdomen, lower back pain on right side, a.m. headache, creamy cm ( a lot), really sore bbs ( they were really sore lastnight while sleeping, a lot of urinating (again I drink a lot of water) pm(bad cramps and pressure)
4dpo- stuffy nose(started lastnight), sneezing, slight cramping, a lot of creamy cm (am), breast tender not as bad as yesterday, slight headache,fatigue
5dpo-slightly nauseous, tender bbs and they itch and slight cramping a lot of lotion/creamy cm,gassy, and heartburn, pm headache, frequent urination...


----------



## Nixnax

Hey mommy (feels strange saying that). Welcome to the TWW. Im not in the TWW yet, but we stay on this thread all month. Im going to ovulated in the next 3-4 days. 

Hoping you luck this cycle. How long have you been trying? Im on cycle 11 now.


----------



## mommy237

Nixnax said:


> Hey mommy (feels strange saying that). Welcome to the TWW. Im not in the TWW yet, but we stay on this thread all month. Im going to ovulated in the next 3-4 days.
> 
> Hoping you luck this cycle. How long have you been trying? Im on cycle 11 now.



Hi lol yea I know it sounds funny. I have a 5 and 7 year old which is how I came up with it but I'm on cycle 7 and i'm really hoping this is my month. I 'm thinking of testing on Monday as i'll be 8dpo but i'm also super nervous because I become a POAS addict. Good luck I hope your next cycle is it!! i'll be tagging along with you all :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies, how are we all doing? 

I had a crazy weekend. I had a hen night on Saturday night and then had to run the 10k yesterday. I didnt get the time I wanted. The weather was really warm and I was pretty dehydrated from the 4 glasses of wine on the hen. Never doing a hen night the night before a run again. It was so hard. I had to stop to pee half way round as well. I hated every minute of it. I said at the end that Im never doing it again. The DH signed up to next years! Now Im going to have to do it again just so he has someone to go with. Itll be his first race. At least its not for a year ha ha. 

Ovulation is due today or tomorrow. So been trying to BD whilst my bones and muscles ache. Its not a fun task lol.


----------



## FTale

Nix: I thought I had responded but I guess. I'm sorry. Did you ovulate?
How are you feeling?

Don't you LOVE how they sign up when you are done with it already :dohh:
I don't plan on doing any major running again till October and even then I'm hoping I'm preggy so I an excuse myself from it :haha:

Well, I'm zonked from a day of my RE visit. But have a plan at least.

CD5: Femara 5mg (dosage unsure, forget)
CD?: Gona-F (dosage unsure of because I find out tomorrow)
CD11: Scan of ovaries
CD?: Trigger
CD?: IUI (1st insemination)
CD?:IUI (2nd insemination)

The RE looked at my scan and she said she wasn't sure if my fallopian tubes were functioning and that IVF was probably my best route. But since we can't afford it....IUI here we come. Now all of this is based off of the loan piping out right tomorrow. Plus, I think if some thing was wrong with tubes the HSG doc would have said some thing. I might have alot of eggs left but its probably hard to get one that isn't all defective because of my age.

Prayers some thing works for us all this year. I'm about ready to call it quits and have fun in my old age. BUT that's because I at least have ONE...I totally get how you feel if you don't have any....not so easy to call it a day.

Well, write when you can. :hugs:



I should be doing insemination around 25th or 26th of this month???


----------



## Nixnax

Hey, I wondered where you got to. 

Yep I ovulated. I didnt do any opks or anything, I just felt it on Monday night. I put a pos opk in ff just to give me ovulation line. Im 4dpo today and feeling good. 

Ha ha I dont blame you on the running. I did a 2 mike run last night and my legs were killing. Think it was too soon after the race. Hes a bugger for signing up. 

Your putting a lot of effort and money into this cycle, I really hope it all works for you. Sending all my good luck vibes to you. 

Insemination is just a week away. Exciting times. I hope they are nice and gentle with you. 

Im doing a 5k tough mudder assault course tomorrow, not looking forward to it. I think DH is going to have to pull me over the obstacles.


----------



## FTale

Nix: OMG!! I'm so jelly!! I've always wanted to do a mudder!!! I'll be cheering you on!! 
As for IUI, I'm not excited as you would think. So use to failure. You know we do this every month. :wacko:
Hope having the sperm dudes really close to the egg depo will help though 
I did find out it will be two days if 150gonal injections. And scan on the 24th to see if I have any mature follies. And may trigger that same day if I do and they are big.

Ok my friend, have a wonderful weekend. I'll check in and let you know how I'm feeling about the femara and you can tell me about your favorite obstacle.heheheh


----------



## Nixnax

What a weekend! Oh my days, I hurt from head to toe, had far too much to drink. The tough mudder was amazing. Its such a team work event. You have to get over 10/12ft walls, but you can only do it with the help of others, then once your up you have to help the next person. Was amazing. I ache in places I didnt know existed. Then we went for a few cocktails after and drank far too many! I woke up yesterday surprisingly fresh. We met my brother for a couple of ciders yesterday, which turned into 8! I was so drunk last night. Too much sun and too much alcohol. My liver is hanging out on the washing line to dry right now! 

Im 7dpo today so no more drinking from here. I always stop around now just in case. 

How was your weekend? Hope you had a fab one as well


----------



## FTale

:happydance: Sounds like you had a blast! Makes me want to have a drink but hubby wont let me seeing as Im on a medicated cycle.:nope:

My weekend was full of sleep :haha:

Only action i had was falling on my knee and being laid up till the morning.

If I didnt have to go to work in the morning Id keep my daughter home from school. Only 4 days left n she hates it anyway. 

Get my ovaries scanned thursday to see if Im ready to trigger for IUI this weekend.

How are you feeling? Besides broke butt sore :haha:


----------



## FTale

Hey had my first Gonal -F injection tonight. The hubby did it for me. Was painless since I pinched my belly good. Have my scan tomorrow to see if its time to trigger my follies. I want to get it over with already :haha:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## FTale

Nix: Any news? Have you tested?:dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Im back. I broke my screen on my phone AGAIN!! Was completely broke this time. Im so clumsy. 

Ooo let me know how the scan goes. I couldnt object myself, Id have to get hubby to do it also. 

Im all good here, af is due Sunday Monday. I dont feel a single thing. No tests for me. Well see what happens after the weekend. Feels like ages since af was last here but at the same time this month has gone so fast.


----------



## FTale

Hey the scan wasn't a total loss as I thought it would be. Found one mature egg and another close behind it. I triggered the same night and had IUI today as I ovulated...lol...and it didn't hurt :thumbup: I do one more IUI in the morning and nothing to do but wait till next Saturday to test. I did do a test hpt with an Osom and it was positive. I have some thing to compare it to. But don't see any point testing every day.

I hope you test positive this weekend. I'll be thinking of you my friend.


----------



## Nixnax

Wishing you all the luck in the world, having to go through all this. I really hope it brings you 2 lovely lines next week. Thats amazing that it didnt hurt, youve got a good doctor there. 

Well Im 13dpo today, AF ALWAYS arrives either 12/13dpo. Ive only made it to 14dpo twice. I dont feel like shes coming but I have a pad on just in readiness. Im hoping she doesnt arrive but most likely will. We only managed to BD once in my fertile window.


----------



## FTale

Oh my, I aww seem to hear ladies say that right before they announce a bfp. Ah, man, so hoping this is the case for you.


I have to say that getting a trigger shot of 6500 iu abouts only caused me morning sickness the next two days. This morning I did good. No puking what so ever. I didn't have painful nips just one occasional of battered feeling bbs. So yeah, there is no way without a trigger I would even know I was pregnant short of a bfp or positive blood test. Here I was thinking I'd be like 'ah ha, I'm pregnant' from some 'sign' .....pffft.

Aside from the morning sickness, I have this very disturbing need to clean and be active :haha: Blaming that on the trigger too. My husband is benefiting from it greatly because his normally cluttery wife has been cleaning non stop for 3 days...:dohh:

Also, the tests I have been using are so senistive it is boring to test with them because they'd be turning positive with only 9 or 10miu in my system. And I am not keen on watching tests go light in the hopes that they regain color. That is no better than looking for a light line when you havent had a trigger.

I figure a dark line around next Monday will mean preggers as all the online tests I've seen have the Osom trigger shots gone by 8 and 9 dpo.

Meh....going to keep enjoying the weekend. :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Omg its funny you should say that, my nipples are going crazy!!! I never get sore nips at Tom!! Eek! Still no af. The latest she ever arrived ever is tomorrow. I dunno I feel almost good about it. I told my friend that I have a wicked holiday booked and knowing my luck Ill fall pregnant the month before. If nonaf by tues Ill test


----------



## Nixnax

I cant believe the trigger can literally make you feel pregnant. That is a lot of crazy symptoms. Especially the morning sickness and nesting. How you feeling today? 

Still no AF here. I feel odd today, quite breathless, Im lead in bed whilst typing this almost panting. WTH


----------



## FTale

Nix: I'm just crawling out of bed myself. I can hear rain starting. Makes me want to head straight back :haha:

Yup, good old trigger shot of pregnancy hormone will make you mad. I at least know what it feels like.



If your nips are going crazy then, which is what happens during a first pregnancy in a most horrid way....oooo so painful, then you need to be peeing on a stick!! :winkwink:

What are you now, 14/15 dpo. It feels like you would have started by now. You've got to be so stoked.

I got all my cards on a bfp.

Keep me posted. :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

AF just arrived! Right as I was running a bath for myself! Boooo!! 

I feel rotten today, its a public holiday here and Im just going to mooch around and be lazy.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> AF just arrived! Right as I was running a bath for myself! Boooo!!
> 
> I feel rotten today, its a public holiday here and Im just going to mooch around and be lazy.

:cry::cry:
Something is a foot. Your body is getting ready for a sticky bean Nix. AF may be here now but rest assured, your rainbow baby is on his or her lil way.
So, treat yourself a lil and keep your mind set on baby.:cry::hugs:...I know it is easier said than done. But you are one strong lady. Have a cider or 6 then come back to us with your TTC face on.:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Super super sucks. Im just chilling with DH today, with lamb roasting in the oven.

Ill be peaking on here for you progress over the next week or so. I have high hopes for you


----------



## soldiersmama

Nixnax said:


> AF just arrived! Right as I was running a bath for myself! Boooo!!
> 
> I feel rotten today, its a public holiday here and Im just going to mooch around and be lazy.

i pray you get your BFP next cycle, enjoy your bath and try to relax a little while in there XOXO


----------



## Nixnax

Hey soldiersmama, thank you. This AF is passing by in a bit a breeze. A nice easy one with no cramps. Textbook almost. Where are you in your cycle? Are you counting down the days yet? 

FTale girl, how you doing? How did your other IUI go? Praying for you this week.


----------



## FTale

Nixnix: Hi good to see AF is behaving. Over in no time. :hugs:
IUIs went well. I'm just sitting around waiting for Trigger to leave my system.:coffee:


----------



## soldiersmama

Nixnax said:


> Hey soldiersmama, thank you. This AF is passing by in a bit a breeze. A nice easy one with no cramps. Textbook almost. Where are you in your cycle? Are you counting down the days yet?
> 
> FTale girl, how you doing? How did your other IUI go? Praying for you this week.

actually i got my BFP this morning after i replied to you. I'm due in 8 days so i didn't think id get a + so early, prior three pregs i had to wait like 3 extra weeks. is your period light of just a good one?


----------



## FTale

soldiersmama said:


> Nixnax said:
> 
> 
> Hey soldiersmama, thank you. This AF is passing by in a bit a breeze. A nice easy one with no cramps. Textbook almost. Where are you in your cycle? Are you counting down the days yet?
> 
> FTale girl, how you doing? How did your other IUI go? Praying for you this week.
> 
> actually i got my BFP this morning after i replied to you. I'm due in 8 days so i didn't think id get a + so early, prior three pregs i had to wait like 3 extra weeks. is your period light of just a good one?Click to expand...

Congrats Soldiersmama!! What a great surprise! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

Oh wow soldiersmama, big congrats, thats amazing. 

FTale - when wil you start test properly?

Af is almost gone already which is good. Im feeling a bit down in the dumps and deflated today. Not for any particular reason, just one of those days


----------



## FTale

Nix: :hugs: Sorry you are feeling so blah. I'm right be hind you. Headed to the doc in a bit for an inhaler. Can't hardly breathe since doing all the injectibles. I reckon by Monday I should have a should have a decent new line or basically lines should be getting darker. By Wednesday for sure though.

Hope you get to feeling better. Grab your fave ice cream and chill.

Will post any tests changes I see before Monday.:coffee:


----------



## Nixnax

Ah no, sorry youre feeling rubbish. 

Ive been on lates this week so havent really seen DH. I think thats it, Im just missing his gorgeous face. At least its Friday today. Ill be stalking you all weekend


----------



## FTale

Nix: Stalk me:winkwink: I hope I have something for you to see too:haha:

Awww..you are so cute. Yeah, our hubbies are hot. :blush: Not that I've seen yours or anything :haha::haha::haha: I just know what its lot to miss your love buddy.

I'm at the point of the test gets darker or I'm out by Tuesday at the latest.

I'll let you know. :hugs:


----------



## FTale

NIX!! Where are you? I think the last IUI worked! I feel my tests are getting darker but will know in the morning. Man, if this is a joke I'm slamming back some drinks big time.

Plus tomorrow is my 2 year anniversary so reason to drink anyway..hehe. But seriously..omg omg omg...I hope I'm not wrong. I won't feel stupid but I will want to break some windows.
FX!!!


----------



## Nixnax

Omg omg omg you need to show me these tests. I&#8217;m so excited for you right now. Let me see let me see.

I&#8217;ve just been having a chilled weekend, nothing to report this end, just been practicing BDing for later in the week. Due to ovulate Sunday/Monday.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax: Hello there. I'm glad you had a good weekend. I had a chill one too. As for my tests :shrug: I keep reading that blue dye suck so think my cbe are no good. There is no way they can be more sensitive than frer. So, I will test again in the morning at 11dpo. If The are not darker, I have to call it over. :coffee: Been a long crazy cycle of testing out trigger shot. It as just as stressing as looking for any line:dohh:

Preparing myself for the bfn in the morning and the rest of my life for this year anyway. If we try again, it will be up to my hubby and not till next year. I'll be a weird wanna be preggo stalker on here anymore...:haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Awww hunny, I really hope this is it for you, you want this so bad. And have invested a lot of time and money into it. Are you still getting lines on pink dye tests? 

This can be a soul destroying process but try not to let it defeat you. You will get pregnant, sometimes it just takes a long time. It took my best friend 7 years and she was a perfectly healthy 27 year of when she started trying. I REALLY hope I dont have to wait that long. 

Ive got everything crossed for you this morning. 11DPO is still early. Just remember that. 

Big hugs


----------



## FTale

Look what I got last night Nix!!! Not sure if you can see it on here. Its a squinter indeed. I've already called it...and my temps back it up. I've never had a chart like this before either. So unless my docs tell me my beta says I ain't pregnant....I'm pregnant :winkwink:

Don't get me wrong, I'm afraid of it all crashing down in my face but that's life eh? I'll keep you posted though. :hugs:

How are you doing with your practice bding? I miss any bding. I don't remember the last time I did ANYTHING but with the progesterone I'm on my libido is shot anyway.

That image looks horrible I will see if I can get a different one. Tweaked and untweaked.
 



Attached Files:







squint.jpg
File size: 5.5 KB
Views: 9









IMG_0317_2.jpg
File size: 6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Nixnax

Omg omg omg I freaking see tat clear as day. Eeeek I am so made up for you, this is amazing news. Keep posting all your tests, I want to see the progression. 

Im gonna go ahead and say big big congratulations. You deserve this so much. 

Ah we didnt bd last night but my window opens from today, so Ill be attacking him for the rest of the week no doubt.


----------



## FTale

Nix: Thank you. :hugs:I'm so scared some thing is wrong and my beta will come back negative though my temps say otherwise. 

Thank you for letting me know you see it. I keep looking back at it because I know how frer can be. I do not have a solid line on a Wondfo though. I thought those were suppose to be so sensitive. :shrug:

Yes, get him!! You know he is ready. How dare you miss one night :winkwink:

I'll post back tomorrow as soon as I get my beta and progesterone level back. I won't test again until then. Can't see wasting a test if its not going to be anything to it. 

:dust: ing your bding


----------



## Nixnax

Ah try not to worry hun. Easier said than done for sure. 

I can see the lines on both on my phone screen without having to click on them. They are there clear as day and lovely and pink. 

Can you see anything at all on a wondfo? 

Ha I know, it was my fault as well, as soon as my head hit the pillow I was out like a light! Bad nix lol

I will be stalking you for sure, Im too excited for you


----------



## FTale

Nix: The wondfos were blank by the time my FRERS when all super squinter on me. So maybe they shouldn't have any color since I just got a positive last night? I don't know:shrug: 
I'll find the original trigger shot test out pic be back
 



Attached Files:







triggerout.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nixnax

I cant see anything on the first 9dpt FRER test, then you start to get lines again. Im excited to hear your beta results later. 

We didnt bd again last night! His fault, he fell straight to sleep as soon as we got in bed grrr. Im having him tonight whether he likes it or not lol


----------



## Nixnax

Hey lovely, any news? I really hope its good news


----------



## FTale

Nix: I posted in June board....my belly is full of fat cells instead of baby cells. Not pregnant. I await the red one will spitballs. Snatch, always has to call my party off due to her raining on it.

I have no idea what I'm going to do with myself other than watch everyone ttc:haha:

Meanwhile, I'm working so at least I am too busy to let my mind wander into the depths of ttc depression.

Hugs for sticking this out with me.

Please don't go silent on here. It will be even quieter for me if you do..lol


----------



## Nixnax

Awww lovely, Im sorry to hear that. Pray that bloody witch stays away for you. Im so gutted for you. 

I was thinking that last night, that I was going to be the last one on the shelf lol. I think Ill be here forever at this rate so I aint going anywhere. 

Keep yourself busy and look after number one, then hopefully things will start to fal into place for you. Big hugs lady


----------



## FTale

Nix: Thank you. Hubby said we could try again this month because I asked but then I changed my mind tonight. I just can't do another IUI again anytime soon. I am so fat. Being fat and infertile is too much for me to handle. I have to achieve some thing positive and nothing is standing in my way of getting fit and healthy. Get what I mean? Feeling so unfit and seeing bfn month after month has taken its toll on me. 

So, I'll still be here cheering you on but not actively ttc until late September early October. I figure by then with enough determination I will be 40lbs. :winkwink: 

FX you are not the last one to get preggy! Now get to some more bding :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

I can fully understand that. I do loads of exercise but weight doesnt move. I eat too much food. I had big plans to slim down for holiday and its not happened. I think my weight is going against me also. 

Lets turn this into a getting healthy for fertility thread as well then. Do it together. When we go to see the doc after our holiday Ill be told to slim down for sure. 

Ugh he bloody fell asleep again last night. On the sofa! Made him move to bed, went to brush my teeth and he was out cold on my return! He does work hard but darn it, I want some BDing


----------



## FTale

:thumbup:

I am already detoxing today. Will be doing it for six more days. Just healthy meal shakes, protein bars and a chicken salad for dinner. And probiotic yogurts for snacks if I get hungry. I might toss an avocado in there or a boiled egg but keeping calories low and protein high. Will start exercising moderately after a week of diet maintenance.

Sorry he passed out on you. I know if mine even tilts in his lazy boy chair he will go to sleep :haha:

Looking forward to your doc visit and seeing how we can get healthy together.:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Thats a good start already. We go swimming on a Thursday but we both got home from work and went to sleep!! I woke up at 8pm thinking I was late for work lol. So no swimming! I will be BDing tonight though, hes not getting away with it again. 

I must get back on my protein shakes, Ive really lapsed with it. I bought a flavour I didnt like so lost interest in it.

Im actually looking forward to the docs as well, never thought Id hear myself say that


----------



## Nixnax

Yay we finally managed to bd last night. Feeling so tired today though. Hope you have a fabulous Friday


----------



## xxMichellexx

Hi ladies i have just caught up on a lot!!! Ftale I am so so sorry, when will you start TTC again? xxx


----------



## Nixnax

Hey Michelle, how you doing?


----------



## xxMichellexx

Im not _too_ bad..... im 11.4 weeks now. Its been a pretty rough few weeks, energy levels gone, sickness and nausea all the time, bit of bleeding which has caused me to have 1 scan so far, i had more bleeding yesterday so have another scan monday. 
My hormones are leveling i think, i have been unable to smile and my god everybody irritates me, yet i have a reputation for being super kind, but i feel this is improving.....
Overall not great, but I am grateful so i dont want to moan (anymore than i have)

How are you? xxxx


----------



## Nixnax

11 weeks already?! Wow I that has gone fast. Hope the bleeding stops soon and you dont have to worry anymore.

Im all good thank you. Ovulating today so have been busy a lot of the weekend. Just enjoying the lovely weather and about to have a bbq for dinner. Yummy


----------



## Nixnax

Well Im definitely ovulating as I type this. The pain is pretty real this evening. 

FTale - how you doing lovely?


----------



## FTale

Nix: I haven't been doing too well. Eating has gotten painful. Noticed my urine was a funny color. So have to go get checked for stones. Still waiting on my period to start. My temp is still up even though I've been off if prometrium for 5 days now. It was so happy though. Thinking it messed me up.

I am looking forward to Monday ironically. Fresh start and I hope things round the corner.

YAY for bd and Oing!!!! What a relief. Waiting on the egg to drop can be as tiring as waiting to see on a stick. I hope this is the cycle, Nix. What a blessing and wonderful thing. Got my FX!!!
Michelle: You are having a world of it. I'm praying the spotting stops and the 2nd trimester is much better for you. And don't worry, is ok to be a lil grump. You are pregnant. Things are just different..lol I'm sure ppl still know you are a sweetheart. Hugs

I'm headed to be. Talk again soon.


----------



## Nixnax

Morning lovelies. 

Oh no I hope its nothing to worry about. Have you tested again? Your body is being extremely mean to you. 

I went shopping for holiday clothes yesterday and admitted defeat and bought a size bigger! Some of it still doesnt fit, its too small. Im on a strict meat, veg and fruit only diet for 2 weeks now! Im gutted. If it still doesnt fit the day before my hols, Ill have to admit defeat again and swap it for a bigger size again! I feel like a whale


----------



## FTale

Nix: Admit defeat and swap that stuff now and be comfy. :hugs:

Its not forever defeat of course, just the here and now.

I'm spotting and hoping to get total clean out here soon. This is day two of it and I'm bored..lol I'm happy to have no cramps though :thumbup:

What day is holiday?


----------



## Nixnax

I ended up going shopping again yesterday, to a different clothes store, bought the same size shorts and they fit!! I hate how store sizes differ! 

Oh I am sorry about the spotting, big hugs. Hoping you have a big clean out like you said. 

I went to visit my friend yesterday and her new baby. All my friends are having babies at the moment and I felt an overwhelming sense of jealousy. I know I shouldnt feel jealous, but I did


----------



## FTale

:hugs: Its nothing against them. Its just the aching in your heart that wants the same thing they did.

Enjoy your nap time while you can. Because once you become a mama you can forget it, Nix. I didn't get my real nap times back until she turned 5 and I was sure she wouldn't burn the house down while I was asleep. She did admit to eating cotton balls (not huges ones but the ones on blankets) when she would get hungry. I was like 'why didn't you wake me up?' She just shrugged her shoulders. Kids like doing things they know are wrong..lol:haha:....flippin cotton balls.

HUGs...


----------



## Nixnax

Morning lovely. Cotton balls?! Omg that is hilarious. Kids do the funniest strangest things. 

Things will happen for us, Im sure of it. Its just a case of when. 

Im 4dpo today and nothing much is going on. Just getting through each day as best I can.


----------



## FTale

Nix: That's what I say. It will happen. Just keep living like you have so no time goes by with regrets. 

I'm still trying to get off my duff and exercise. I have to have a goal or nothing happens. I have an event to go to with a friend at the end if July. Let's see what I can do in a small bit if time. 

Oh, are you still taking supplements and such? I stopped mine around 11dpo last cycle. I think I will ouck up with prenatal again and throw in some real folate. 

Not ttc or anything just want to keep my body healthy till we do. Remember we don't even dtd in a normal basis so no chance if a 'break baby'. .so all I've got is to cheer you on...lol

K gotta go, the kitchen needs scrubbing.

FX for you my friend


----------



## Nixnax

Hey lovely, Ive been away this weekend at my best friends wedding. It was absolutely amazing, she looked stunning and so happy. 

Weve had a good weekend together. DH even got to help out looking after other babies. He looked adorable with a baby in his arms. Cant wait until its our own baby. 

I only take vits b, c and d and folic acid now. Ive cut the rest out. This time next week well be going on our holiday


----------



## FTale

Nix: So happy you two had fun and I'm super siked for your holiday to be just around the corner!!!!

You need this!!! And I hope holding those squishy babeies gave you a good baby fix until like you said, it's your own like bubba.


----------



## Nixnax

DH was a natural with the kids, well until they started carrying them he had a look of sheer panic on his face lol. 

Just 5 working days to go. Im on the late shift this week. Which sucks a bit, but after this weekend the long lie in this morning was much needed. 

How you doing lovely?


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> DH was a natural with the kids, well until they started carrying them he had a look of sheer panic on his face lol.
> 
> Just 5 working days to go. Im on the late shift this week. Which sucks a bit, but after this weekend the long lie in this morning was much needed.
> 
> How you doing lovely?

Carrying them? I didn't get that part lol

You had spotting? Are you ok? Was it alot or more like IB? IB can be a good sign if we early pregnancy. How are you feeling?

I am feeling tip top after doing exercise for the first time yesterday. It's a 7 minute blast of cardio moves but it makes me feel so alive. Getting ready to do it now before work. Then Tonight my hubby starts our 30 day walking routine again by video. He loves it but I will have to initiate because he is a procrastinator like me :haha:

FX we get some good news when you test!!:thumbup:


----------



## Nixnax

Haha yep, he was carrying and entertaining them. He looked so cute. 

Well kind of spotting. I had one wipes worth of pink Cm. Other than that I cant say that I feel any different. Af is due on Saturday, so still ages away yet. 

Yay well done on the walking. Ive been doing a 2 mike run every other day. Im supposed to be doing it this evening but I really cant be bothered. I had a really rubbish nights sleep last night as I woke up at 2:10 am to find a spider on my face!! I leapt out of bed and made DH get rid of it. After that I couldnt settle again. HATE spiders


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Haha yep, he was carrying and entertaining them. He looked so cute.
> 
> Well kind of spotting. I had one wipes worth of pink Cm. Other than that I cant say that I feel any different. Af is due on Saturday, so still ages away yet.
> 
> Yay well done on the walking. Ive been doing a 2 mike run every other day. Im supposed to be doing it this evening but I really cant be bothered. I had a really rubbish nights sleep last night as I woke up at 2:10 am to find a spider on my face!! I leapt out of bed and made DH get rid of it. After that I couldnt settle again. HATE spiders

Hells to the NO!! I would not be able to go back to sleep either. Goodness. 

I hope you have a great holiday no mater what June brings. I'm personally happy AF has left the building so hubby and can be intimate again. Feels like ages because of IUI we didn't do any thing for a month.

This weekend is my suppose O weekend. Will be weird to let it go by without TTC. 

I'm just hoping to get a Thursday romp in since our schedules are open.

We'll get some good sleep. I


----------



## Nixnax

It was bloody horrible. I stripped the bed and made DH sleep that side last night lol. 

Just have some fun, without the pressure, you never know what may happen. 

I cant seem to get my backside out of bed this week. Yesterday and today Ive not got up until gone 11am. I feel zonked


----------



## FTale

Nix: 9 and 10 dpo is when most pregger women start feeling the hcg/progesterone weigh them down. Man if only!! Keep checking back for a bfp for you. Its going to happen. :thumbup: I hope your shifts aren't too bad in the mean time. Holiday in a few more days. :happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

Im really trying not think about it. I might test on Friday or sat just so I know the score before I go away. 

Im going to go for run now, just a cheeky 2 miles on my lunch break. Its boring having lunch this late. No one is around.


----------



## FTale

Nix:You run outside at night??? Or in a gym. Only test if you want. Either way, you know hubby will be nailing ya. I wish I could get mine to be that Randy. Oh, and then whatever else you get into. HAVE FUN!! I wish I was on a real holiday soon. Maybe next year.

Seriously???? I am only cd8 and I feel like my bad ovary is trying to release an egg. So unfortunate. Couldn't be a healthy one. Or maybe it is ....pffft who knows with my old butt :haha:

Ok better go finish cleaning up the kitchen. Hugs girly!!


----------



## Nixnax

It was only 6pm when I did the run. So wasnt too bad. I try not to run in the dark, but in winter thats kinda hard. 

Ugh hed have it all day everyday if he could. I have to tell him no sometimes as I just need to sleep and recover lol. 

Ooo come on ovary, hope it gives you a good healthy egg. Even if its just one every once in a while thats a bonus. 

My kitchen at home its a state. When Im working lates DH likes to make a right mess, I spend my mornings cleaning it. I wont be tomorrow though, Ill be getting my hair done. Love a fresh hair do


----------



## FTale

Nix: Good deal. I think you had to reassure me before that you don't generally run in the dark but true in winter not much choice due to your work schedule.

And yeah, I'm ovulating. Dang egg. Its happened so fast. I was all 'in the mood ' last night like uncontrollably but I held myself back. I thought I had wet or ewcm but didn't check because we are not trying. He even offered some up last night though he really was planning on going at it tonight. I was like 'nah, I'm goo'..I was SOOOO lieing :haha: He was tired from work and I promised not to be that pushy ttcer I once was.

But now that I know I'm laying an egg here soon I have to keep myself from demanding that he dtd right away. Gotta keep it sexy still. :blush:

Your hubby is a trip. I laugh so hard everytime when you mention what a 'rabbit like' he is.

Sorry about the kitchen though. I just finished. It was like some one dumped garbage from a restraint in there.

Alright, I'll be stalking you!!


----------



## Nixnax

Ah you should have gone for it. You dont get that kind of offer every day. Even if its just for fun. You are strong I can tell you that. When Im
Ovulating I cant leave poor DH alone. I have restrained myself a bit over the past few months so its not obvious. 

Hes a rabbit that doesnt require batteries, just needs feeding every now and then lol 

Im up mega early today for some reason, so Im about to hit our kitchen. It looks disgusting, may take a while. 

In bed last night my left nipple was hurting like hell. Just the covers on it was painful. I get sore nips a lot but boy this time its really telling me. All the pain is in my left boob, my right doesnt give a damn


----------



## FTale

Ah, the burning nip. FX the other one joins in soon. 
I'm sorry you woke early. We're you feeling awake? I know with my pregnancies I always woke early and hated it. Was like sitting up in bed feeling totally refreshed after an hour of sleep. And you don't want to be awake lol.

OMG..last night we made some attempts at DTD. NIX it was so funny. So many things went wring leading up to it. Then the actual moment was kill over laughable. It was so funny and bad I can't write on here. That is phone in private only. ROFL. Let's just say we gave it our all and put us down with a 5% chance of conceiving.

We know it's a shot in the dark but like you and your hubby we know it will happen. Well hell, it's suppose to at least!! :haha:

And my best friend graciously took our daughter to stay with her the rest of the week so we can have some alone time. We plan to make the most of it. I can't wait for him to get home from work so we can aimlessly wonder around town together.

And yes, I am biting my nails waiting for Saturday to get here so you can test. Do u have any tests ? I don't. Can't justify buying any either... specially after last night..heheh.

Ok better quit and get back to work. Catch you later


----------



## Nixnax

Yes strangely Ive felt dead on my feet every morning this week. But today I was up and awake at 7am. I tried to go back to sleep but nope, ping, I was awake, no chance. I can normally sleep for England lol. 

Oh my days this sounds amazing. At least you had fun doing it, thats the main thing. Taking the routine out of it and putting the fun back in. You need that sometimes. And having no little one for the a couple of days adds even more fun to mix. Some much needed couple time. 

Ugh Im feeling like I may have a yeast infection or something coming today. I dont need that for holiday lol. Poor DH. Hoping it clears itself up over today tomorrow. 

I dont have any tests no. Im thinking of not testing and just seeing if AF arrives. If it doesnt then we can test together on holiday and make it a special moment


----------



## FTale

Nix: I sure hope its a baby and not a yeast infection. Testing together once you missed AF is something to do hands down. I think that is a great way to do it. I shall adopt it too if you don't mind. I always start on cd15 of a cycle. I will just wait till the morning of and test with him whenever we are really at it again. If its bfn, you have some one to hold you. If its bfp, you have some one to high five. :thumbup:

YES!! it is couples time! He seems so into me for some reason lately. I better sneak in some exercise so I'm all toned for later.

Oh, and I had a rough day at work but my mood is picking up. I don't know how you do it in IT some times. You are so sweet to chat with but not the case with most IT people (not all...just some).

Ok, time for some aerobics. Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

I dont think it is a yeast infection now, it was slightly itchy earlier but I think its just super dry Cm. 

Thats definitely the way to do it I think. I think DH would actually be offended if I tested without him. All my previous tests in the past are secret of course lol. 

Ha really, make the most of it and enjoy it. Its doesnt happen often. Be like teenagers all over again. Thats lush. 

Awww thanks lovely, Im only one of 3 technical women in my company. Its a very male dominated environment. I can be one of the guys at times too lol. 

I had a pretty awful day at work as well. My car broke down on the way there. Dead battery! Typical. Just 2 working days left, just two working days left (my new mantra) 

I feel pretty good this month, almost confident about TTC, but Im sore my hopes will be dashed. Im having one of those months where I have loads of symptoms going on. Some months.... nothing! Then this month..... loads. Argh hurry up weekend


----------



## FTale

Good grief. We both had bad days and my hubby's battery died on him too as he tried to drive home. Luckily some one had some cables to help him out:dohh: . We need to get out of this funk. Make up for it with a good bit of partying this weekend. My hubby is on night shift on Thursdays but come Friday and Saturday night we are going continue pretending that we don't have any responsibilities :haha:

I am finally starting to feel sleepy again. I had a naughty slice of cake and before then buttery popcorn. Maybe that was the key to catching some zzzz. My hubby is already snoring away.

I hope you have a better shift tomorrow.

:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Omg thats so funny. My DH left for work this morning and came back after 5 mins, his battery was flat! He did leave his interior light on all night though. How funny is that lol. 

Good plan. Our weekend will consist of packing and travelling, but come Monday itll be sunshine and cocktails or maybe mocktails in my case. 

I normally sit up for an hour after work and wind down with cuppa but last night I had to go straight to bed, I had a horrible headache. My Cm is quite yellow today which is unusual for me. Never had yellow before! Do you ever get that? 

Ugh can this TWW wait be over now please


----------



## Nixnax

I almost bought a test on my shopping trip then, but was good and didnt lol. 

One thing I did see that was interesting though, our pharmacy does an at home sperm test. Never seen those before. Is a cassette test one line poor quality, 2 lines good quality! Im intrigued


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Hi ladies. In my endless restlessness during this 2ww I found this thread this morning. 
Wondering if I could possibly join the thread. Looks as though we started trying the same time last Sept. I skipped the middle part of the thread... But think my journey has been a little different... though we are all here right now still TTC. 
I was fortunate to concieve in Sept... But lost that baby at 8.5wks Oct19. Then caught it again only to have that baby taken from me at 21wks on March 28. It has been a extremely challenging roller coaster but here we are. 

This is the first cycle trying after losing our sweet boy. 

I feel like our cycles are very closely synced Nixnax. I'm on CD20 of 27/28 typically. I am also approx 10dpo, though hard to know for sure. I don't temp, just app track and dip. AF is due on the 28th and I'm hoping it stays away. 

I'm sorry you ladies have had such a long hard struggle the last while. I'm hoping to share my obsessive symptom spotting with you here too if you'd have me :flower:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey wish, welcome, of course you can join us. We appear to be long term thread and anyone is welcome. 

Im sorry to hear about your losses, that must have been awful. Big hugs. 

Im due af on sat, I 9 times out of 10 have my period come on 13dpo. So my cycles are 26 days. 

Come join our madness. We do have a bit of a laugh here, need something to pass our TTC time lol.


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Awesome! Thanks so much :happydance: 

I feel so absolutely run down tired today... probably cause I haven't been able to fall asleep and have been woken naturally by my body waaay too early as well but just wide awake. Probably a little bit of stress too from having my first day back at work next week also. 
Feeling pretty nauseated too though. Fingers crossed but also not feeling overly pregnant so trying to not get my hopes up too high. 

How are you doing today?


----------



## Nixnax

I know what you mean about not sleeping. Ive been on the late shift this week, so I work until 10:30pm. I get into bed around 1 am. DH then wakes up at 6am and I cant get back to sleep. I hate it when our schedules dont match. Im the opposite, after tomorrow I have 2 weeks off of work for a much needed holiday. 

Hope you feel less anxious soon. 

Ugh well either Im preggo or my body is being really cruel to me this month. I dont normally get symptoms as such, I guess I know what my PMS symptoms are so I can ignore them. But this month I have so much going on, I feel a bit different as well.

I had pink Cm on 6DPO 
My nipple has been killing me since 6DPO 
My left boob hurts on the side and underneath (quite common)
Ive got veins popping up on my boobs
Inability to sleep properly (could be my shifts) 
Thought I had thrush coming yesterday, still feels odd today
Ive had yellowish Cm for 2 days. 

So tempted to test but I am so used to BFNs or AF arriving I dont want to believe any of the above. Im going to wait it out as Im sure AF will do her thing and ruin my party lol


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Well I have my everything crossed for you that she doesn't show up and bleed on your parade. Hahaha sorry.


----------



## Nixnax

Oh and to add to it I have a sore rash under my armpit. Ive put anti fungal cream on it. Ive googled it and it sounds fungal/thrush like. 

Ha ha love that, bleed on my parade


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Oh no! That sounds so uncomfortable! 
I tried some natural anti-oderants a month before my wedding... still had the big rash bumps on my wedding! Oooops. Oh well. Live a d learn I say.


----------



## Nixnax

Ive been using the same one for a couple of years now. I love this one. Its probably just the change in weather or fungal infection. Ive got some cream that the doc gave me a while ago for a fungal infection on my thighs. Thats made it a bit less angry. 

Bless you, on your wedding day as well. Of all the times to have it


----------



## FTale

Welcome Wish :flower:

Wish: It is the worst thing to experience. Losing a child like that. I lost mine at 20wks. Holding her lil body in my arms was gut wrenching. You have all my prayers for recovery in every part of your life. One day at a time my friend. :hugs:

NIC: Oh, test already!! I can't take it. You sound so preggers (thought uncomfortably so) Heck, if you get a bfn I will eat brussel sprouts covered in melted black licorice. Yeah, nasty I know...and I don't want to eat it but I know you are preggy so I'm safe. :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Oh my days I just laugh very loud at my desk. I would PAY you to eat Brussel sprouts. I eat one every Christmas Day just to see if I like them yet and I never do lol. I hate licorice too. Blegh 

This armpit thing is horrid. The other one is starting to hurt now as well. My t-shirt is rubbing them so bad. I havent put any deodorant on today to allow them to breathe. 

I keep thinking about buying tests, then I think no its only 2 days well thats a bloody long time right?! I think Im gonna cave tomorrow


----------



## FTale

Nix: Don't laugh but I'm going to add but crack split to the list of ailments and mishaps we've all been having. I'm sitting here with baby rash creme up my bum that feels like a cracking lip. :nope:

I do not know I could handle your armpit crisis though. Nope.

I am ready for you to test but you know if you do and its not bfp then all our tww hope will be dashed. UGH.

So hard. But like you said in two days you will know test or not.:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Oh no that sounds awful. Arent we an attractive pair lol. 

Well this is strange but I woke up an orgasmic feeling today. It actually felt like I was having a little orgasm! Followed by cramping! Ive definitely not had that before. It wasnt even a dirty dream lol. so Im not over confident. Im thinking AF will show today too.


----------



## FTale

NIX: I know. We are envyable.:haha: 

Your body is pulling out all tricks this cycle. LOL orgasmic dreams, eh? Lucky girl no effort required. Cramps are only due to the tightening of your uterus..lol..AF doesn't necessarily have to be on the horizon.

One more day and two weeks of fun fun fun!! 

What will I do with you gone :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

It playing some funny games with me this cycle. As I type this Im cramping like crazy. Im almost 100% sure AF come. I rarely cramp before AF but its happened before. 

Oh Im sure Ill pop on here every couple of days. Its hard to stay away


----------



## Nixnax

This is horrible rash under my armpit. Its better than it was yesterday
 



Attached Files:







2BD987D7-80D1-4FB2-95E2-F8231E7BE669.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Nixnax

I tested, Stark white BFN. Ill await AF and call this one heck of a crazy cycle!

Edit- I know youre not meant to do this but I have just checked it again and there is a vvvfl. Not getting hopes up though, its over an hour later so probably just an Evap


----------



## FTale

OMG!!!! PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE be BFP

I was sooo sleepy but now I'm wide awake,NIX!

Oh please let it be the real thing:hugs:


----------



## FTale

Oh and your armpit looks nasty painful. Hope it clears up. Ack!!!!


----------



## Nixnax

Ha I know. Im trying my hardest not to get excited. Im expecting the worst so anything else is a bonus. I knew I should have bought 2 tests so I can test again with FMU. Oh well, just have to see if AF arrives instead. Keep everything crossed for me


----------



## FTale

Oh, its crossed. Can you post a pic or do you think I won't see it?


----------



## Nixnax

I chucked it away. I couldnt see it on the pic it was that faint. I think Ill be out by morning, just had a tiny bit of light pink spotting on wiping. 

Im gonna go home and pounce on DH as we havent had it week because of my lates. So thatll soon tell me if its game over


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Ouch! That armpit looks painful. Hope it heals fast for you!

Thanks for having me FTale <3


----------



## Nixnax

Well the pouncing on DH didnt work, hes fast asleep. An earthquake couldnt wake him lol.

Thanks wish. Im using an anti fungal cream and it seems to be working. Not using deodorant in this heat isnt pleasant. I had to have a shower after work, I smelled like an old mans sock!


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Ugh. I can imagine. I wouldn't be pleasant without it either. If the fungal doesn't work in a couple days maybe consider some hydrocortisone? Might help speed the healing?


----------



## Nixnax

Ooo good thinking. Ill nip to the pharmacy tomorrow to get some to take away with me. My Greek is non existent


----------



## FTale

Great my post got eaten.


Wish: YW. Do you have a favorite hpt?

NIX: Rats. I hope AF don't show. If so,I'm ready to eat my brussel n licirce for you. 
HA!!! How ironic. If only he knew, what he was missing.

Just woke up after a good nap and going to grab a bite.


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha Id forgotten about that FTale. I want to see evidence of these sprouts if tomorrow is a let down. 

It least my mind will be occupied tomorrow. I have 101 things to do. 

Im off to bed now ladies, speak tomorrow


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Nixnax said:


> Ooo good thinking. Ill nip to the pharmacy tomorrow to get some to take away with me. My Greek is non existent

 Oh my goodness. I'm so jealous! Your going to Greece??? I've always wanted to go there... maybe one day.


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

I feel like we may be in different time zones ladies. &#9786; Where y'all at? 

Is a hpt a home pregnancy test? This is my first adventures on forums... so I'm taking the crash test for all the abbreviations. 
I used wonfondo or whatever those ones were before... They seemed ok. Of course FRER is the go to when I want real answers especially early. This round I found a box of "easy @ home" ones for cheap on Amazon... They looked to probably be near the same as the W ones so thought to give it a try... either I am testing way too early for the sensitivity of them (can't actually find the info on the pack) or I'm out of the running for the month. I'm aprox 11dpo now... so will see what the FRER says this weekend. 

You ladies are funny with the sprouts. I actually really really love them... but I am with you on the licorice. Hope you don't need to eat that combo regardless (and that she doesn't lose the bet)


----------



## FTale

Nix: I promise to provide proof..lol

Wish: Yeah FRER is good once you are at or right before day of AF. Too early and they can give mad evap line or indents from antibody strip. I found wondfo to be not as good as they use to be.

If you really want to know early get OSOM on Amazon. They are stupid sensitive but slow to develop.


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

FTale said:


> Nix: I promise to provide proof..lol
> 
> Wish: Yeah FRER is good once you are at or right before day of AF. Too early and they can give mad evap line or indents from antibody strip. I found wondfo to be not as good as they use to be.
> 
> If you really want to know early get OSOM on Amazon. They are stupid sensitive but slow to develop.

Good to know! I'll have to check them out. Thanks!


----------



## Nixnax

Im in the uk wish. I wish o was somewhere more exotic lol. 

I used frer yesterday. Thats my test of choice, not the cheapest though. 

Well get your sprouts and licorice ready, af arrived this morning. Im kind of glad, that cycle was the worst yet, so up and down. Now I can go on holiday, have lots of cocktails and have a blast. Im a bit gutted but what the hell, Im getting used to it after all the time. Let the holiday begin


----------



## deeee

the tww is killing me. It's so weird because I know I have next to zero chances of a bfp this month and yet I'm counting the hours till af is due. It's so sad. I don't want to take a hpt because it is always always always a dissapointment. Even when I keep telling myself it's going to be a bfn , dont get too excited, dont get too sad when u see the stark white stick, but i always end up looking at it for 10 complete minutes asking why are you so goddam negative?! Not just that, I also keep telling myself that this test is definitely wrong or maybe it's just too early to test...
Some months I manage to not think about it till 2-3 days before af. But this time around, I've been thinking about it since 2 dpo! 
if only i'd known what we signed up for when we started trying... when we were girls, we always thought having kids was the easiest thing in the world. we'd just dream about the wedding , the house and the kids. It never occurred to us that we'd be agonizing over it and poas month after month.
I am sorry for the depressing post, I just want to let out.


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Nixnax said:


> Im in the uk wish. I wish o was somewhere more exotic lol.
> 
> I used frer yesterday. Thats my test of choice, not the cheapest though.
> 
> Well get your sprouts and licorice ready, af arrived this morning. Im kind of glad, that cycle was the worst yet, so up and down. Now I can go on holiday, have lots of cocktails and have a blast. Im a bit gutted but what the hell, Im getting used to it after all the time. Let the holiday begin

Ugh. I'm sorry lady. I was really hoping for you. 
Have all the drinks and soft cheeses your heart desires! <3


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Deeee - I have always had a feeling but I always was worried that it would take a while. I couldn't in a million years imagine that it would take a while due to losing the babies that do take. I have been obsessing since probably around the same time this cycle... 

I took a FRER this am... there is a faint faint line. So hard to show up in pics. I'll post in a sec. There is a hint of color and def a squirter. FX!


----------



## FTale

NIX:Dangit. I'm sorry my friend. And I'll be even sorrier as I consume the not so yummy treats tonight. You two tear Greece apart. I know it will be hard at moments because of getting the witch. But this time away is just as special. Don't let TTC take away from it. You are going to flippin Greece!! So jelly!!!:hugs:

Deee: I'm sorry you are down. Those thought plague the lot of us on her all the time. If it gets to be too much a break might be in store for you. It hurts...I know. But you are not alone. Please try to find things in life that bring you Joy now. Won't be the same as a bfp but you'll find out about what you are missing in life TTC so hard. You can get blinded to other joys in life. I hope your journey isnt too much longer though:hugs:


----------



## FTale

Wish: Got my FX for you!!!


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha ha FTale, make sure you enjoy those nasty treats. Im putting TTC to the back of my mind for the next 2 weeks. I should know not to get my hopes up. I have a zero percent chance at the moment. Must stop clinging onto nothing. Greece.... prepare yourselves, were coming for ya. 

Omg wish..... I have everything crossed for you. I hope you get a good strong bfp. 

Dee - I know exactly how you feel. This month marks one year since we started trying and in all seriousness we dont have much chance at all the way things are at the moment. That will hopefully change in the coming months. This month I really felt different and that we may have beaten the odds, but nope! Back to square one. Its heartbreaking. But as women, I dont know how we do it, but we do manage to pick ourselves up, dust ourselves off and start again. Hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Nix. Enjoy your vacation for real. It sounds like you will have an absolutely amazing time! :happydance: 
Oh... and the UK is more exotic than Canada lol. :winkwink:


----------



## Nixnax

Canada is one place that Id love to visit someday. My brother has been, and he loved it. Croatia is on my list for next year.


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Oooh Croatia. That's on my list too. Tbh not many places AREN'T on my list though. 
Would like to come by the UK too though. My Have family over there from Moms side so it would be neat to go all around. Maybe next time my hubby and I go visit his family in Switzerland...


----------



## deeee

Wish4aRainbow said:


> Deeee - I have always had a feeling but I always was worried that it would take a while. I couldn't in a million years imagine that it would take a while due to losing the babies that do take. I have been obsessing since probably around the same time this cycle...
> 
> I took a FRER this am... there is a faint faint line. So hard to show up in pics. I'll post in a sec. There is a hint of color and def a squirter. FX!

yaaay! hope it gets darker
wish u get a beautiful little sticky bean :) keep us posted ;)


----------



## deeee

FTale said:


> NIX:Dangit. I'm sorry my friend. And I'll be even sorrier as I consume the not so yummy treats tonight. You two tear Greece apart. I know it will be hard at moments because of getting the witch. But this time away is just as special. Don't let TTC take away from it. You are going to flippin Greece!! So jelly!!!:hugs:
> 
> Deee: I'm sorry you are down. Those thought plague the lot of us on her all the time. If it gets to be too much a break might be in store for you. It hurts...I know. But you are not alone. Please try to find things in life that bring you Joy now. Won't be the same as a bfp but you'll find out about what you are missing in life TTC so hard. You can get blinded to other joys in life. I hope your journey isnt too much longer though:hugs:

it's a little bit too complicated for me -- I am mot even 'trying' in the full meaning of the word to be able to take a break... DH and I were hoping it would happen naturally but we kind of waited too long - about 3 years now. I was very scared to start the treatment journey. So painful, invasive annd stressful. And when we found out we were dealing with mfi, I became more scared. I dont want to see him stressed out, tired or in pain... on the other hand, I am seeing myself getting older which makes conceiving get even harder.
Long story short: we are not trying yet but I am kind of hoping it would happen anyway. So cowardy, I know :p

Thank u so much Ftale, u always give me the pat I need


----------



## deeee

Nixnax said:


> Ha ha ha FTale, make sure you enjoy those nasty treats. Im putting TTC to the back of my mind for the next 2 weeks. I should know not to get my hopes up. I have a zero percent chance at the moment. Must stop clinging onto nothing. Greece.... prepare yourselves, were coming for ya.
> 
> Omg wish..... I have everything crossed for you. I hope you get a good strong bfp.
> 
> Dee - I know exactly how you feel. This month marks one year since we started trying and in all seriousness we dont have much chance at all the way things are at the moment. That will hopefully change in the coming months. This month I really felt different and that we may have beaten the odds, but nope! Back to square one. Its heartbreaking. But as women, I dont know how we do it, but we do manage to pick ourselves up, dust ourselves off and start again. Hope you get your BFP soon

no no no, dont u lose hope just yet :) u may wake up one or 2 months from now to a beautiful surprise bfp :) and then that whooooole year would become nothing compared to this teeny tiny moment :) I really wish this happens for u reaaal soon. My wishes for other people come true, u know... :D


----------



## Nixnax

Awww thank you Dee. 

Well ladies Im off on my hols today. Ill pop on here when I can. 

FTale, enjoy your grown up games and sprouts this weekend lol. 

Wish, fingers crossed for your bfp. 

Speak to you all soon xx


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Ladies... I hope you are taking time to enjoy yourselves this weekend. DH and I are off to the mountains to celebrate our 1 year wedding anniversary with a picnic.


----------



## FTale

Wish and Nix: Have fun!!!!

Deee: Hugs. I feel you. I really do. It's not what you want but you at least know it's going to be an uphill battle whenever you do go full speed into TTC. I hope it just happens against all odds so you don't have to struggle. I'm not one to have much patience. Butt ttc has made me fine tune that ability. I'm happy you found our lil group and pray we get to all share some hh9s together.

AFM: My nasty treat eating is on hold as I get sick. Been feeling like I have the crud. I will try n fight it back with warm drinks later. Meanwhile this girl is knodding off. :hugs:


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Deeee - sorry you are struggling lady... It is a nasty battle at times. Especially when others seem to get pregnant and get to have a baby without even wanting it. I have hope it will happen for you and all of us. 

Had the 2 faint line FRER this weekend sat and sun... waiting till tomorrow FMU to test with FRER again. Hopefully stronger line or I will just wait for AF.


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Feeling a bit down this morning. Tested FRER again this AM... even less of line. Maybe a shadow if anything. :shrug: haven't been sleeping well at all. Which is pretty typical for me this time of the year when it takes so long to get dark out. I love the long days but it creates an insomnia for me. Then the last 3 nights I've been up to pee a million times which hasn't happened since I was pregnant... so I got my hopes up too high I think. :cry:

Still a small chance it could change for a :bfp: ... last time I was late before I even got a faint line... and AF isn't due till Thurs. 15dpo today (aprox) 

Anyways. Had a cry about it. Feeling down but trying to move on and not think about it for a few days. (Like that will happen :nope:) 

Coffee time. :coffee: meeting some girlfriends for lunch that I _was_ pregnant with... But they get to bring their babies to lunch with them :cry: trying to not think that way but it seems like everyone around me is pregnant and having their babies and I'm here poas with :bfn:


----------



## FTale

Wish: Oh, girl. I am so sorry. I don't know how you did lunch. I know it took me forever to get my legs back underneath me. You are a good friend I'll tell you that much.

I think many times our bodies get pregnant but hpts never show because some thing goes awry in the mixing pot. I've had very few like maybe 3 occasions where I just 'knew' but never got a bfp.

You do what you can to get through this cycle if your lines never come back. We are here for you. Keep posting your feelings. Helps to talk it out.

I wasnt even ttc this cycle and I'm feeling the blahs. The way I feel I have a bladder infection or kidney stones.

What did you have for lunch? You did still go right?


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Thanks for the support FTale :hugs:
Yeah. I still went. Both have had early m/c. The one had two even. So I sent them a message before I left to let them know where my head was at. They live the next town over so haven't seen them much since they have been on Mat leave and I've been hiding at home. 
It wasn't _as_ hard as I thought it would be (good ol' anxiety disorder made it worse in my head first) but it still wasn't as nice as it should be. Still can't hold their kids and it breaks my heart. I'm a baby hog usually but can't seem to do it anymore yet. The one baby was born the day I had my 20week scan and found out that my baby wasn't going to make it... So that is extra hard. :cry: 
Went to a cool local place and it was poutine Tuesday :happydance: So I had hotwing poutine :munch: and a lavender lemonade. It was tasty. 

My breasts are doing strange things since I left my house this am. They are tingly. Like gentle electricity running through them and they are big and heavy... and I am very aware of the material of my bra around them... Just really sensitive. And I had a chiropractor appt after lunch and could hardly lay on my stomach for how sore they were. That's new. :shrug:
So like I say... I have conflicting feelings. I still FEEL like I *may* have a chance yet... But I feel like I should have a positive test by now too. Guess we wait and see if the :witch: arrives this week... 
:wacko:


----------



## FTale

Nix: :flower:

Wish: I have no idea what poutine is but you made it sound good. 

Its been over a decade for me so I can snuggle with a little one again. Just can't talk about my loss in person. It just rips me in to pieces. Makes others feel bad because they can't help you at all. Worse pain ever. I think any parent who has lost a child would agree.

I forget if you can get a blood test there to check for pregnancy. I dunno it sounds like pregnancy to me but not sure what is going on. By 15dpo (unless on tons of meds) I am starting AF personally. I'm 7 dpo this time. At least it felt like ovulation. Without meds I don't normally have a strong one and I totally forgot to go get my progesterone tested. When I did remember I was too embarrassed to go back because the last time I was at the lab my hcg came back negative and progesterone only 14ish at 10dpo. It was a stimulated cycle too. So sad and why I'm on break now until October. I'm suppose to be exercising and all. :haha:

I haven't really gone at it that hard. I'm still letting go of ttc mentally.

I'll get use to it sooner or later :shrug:

What method are you using to conceive? SMEP, right before O but not O or on O only?

I have to go back to work since I left early today. Still have things to finish. Catch you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

FTale: Oh my... I just realized that I must have had the most Canadian lunch ever. :haha: I thought Poutine was picking up popularity... but apparently it is just Canadain media telling me so lol. 
Poutine is an amazing Canadian dish. Take french fries... put on cheese curds and then pour piping hot brown gravy to melt said cheese. :thumbup: sooooo stinkin good. As with all good things it is getting trendy and trendy places are doing amazing things with it... like today I had "hot wings" Poutine... really just sliced breaded chicken covered in sauce so you didn't have to deal with wing bones durring the meal. 
There were also options of deep fried pickle poutine (obviously with deep fried pickles on top of fries and such, drizzled with dill sauce... there was a pulled pork option too and like 5 others. Pretty awesome (and filling) if you ask me. :winkwink:
I need to be losing some weight as well... but just have zero motivation... one day I tell ya!

Yeah, people do not know how to deal with people dealing with loss... so they say innapropriate things or change the subject... it is hard cause for me, I don't want to be "the one with a dead baby" but I am in a small town so that just happens I am sure. I know it will slowly get easier... I just wish I could jump to that part. :coffee:

I can get a blood test, and I will call my doctor after the long weekend if I haven't gotten AF yet. Just don't like to bother her too much. I know she works enough. I tend to have around a 28 day cycle... haven't dipped for O since last pregnancy as this is the first cycle trying... but I got a positive OPK on June 10th which was CD 9 for me... so I assume i O'd on the June 11th (CD 10)... my app had predicted O for the wed so it was early... but I happened to dip on the sunday when we got home from camping and lots of BDing and had the bright line that faded over the next 2 days. Hubby was then gone for a few days to work and back on the Thurs and we BD'd some more. We usually go for the SMEP program... or variation where we go from day after period stops. This time we even went every other day up till O cause DH was super tired and went to bed early. Definitely try to meet the egg... not catch it. 

I am sorry you have had such a struggle. :hugs: I really hope you catch that rainbow soon. Sounds like you have really worked hard at it. :flower:


----------



## FTale

Wish: I thought I had replied. This week has been a blurr. Goodness. Canadian food sounds blissful. Unfortunately I'll have to wait a spell before I get to indulge in fatty foods again.

My doctor put me on a medical grade diet. I took my first pill today. All I can say is I feel a bit sleepy in the eyes. Its suppose to stop my brain from sending messages to me to eat all the time. And its a good idea to only eat healthy foods with these pills too. I'm not sure what fatty foods will do but they are a no go....lol guess that's the diet part :haha:

You are correct on that one. People don't know what to say. And OH how I wish the leaping forward to when its all 'ok' could happen fast but it doesn't. Need time. Everyone does.

I hope being with us here online is a good thing for you. I look forward to more convos on anything really.

I guess one possible high light of my day is possible IVF. I thought about it before but didn't get enough of a loan and husband and I didn't want to spend the dough. After one fully funded and followed IUI treatment that failed....I got the guts to call up the loan officer again for more help. She is on board to getting us the money we need but has to speak to the underwriters. I'm waiting now. Should know within the next four hours I guess. If they can fund us, then I'm looking at October or November for doing it. I have to be smaller in weight for this.

Anyhooo enough about me. What do you have lined up for the weekend? I'm having a small party for my daughter's bday with her best friend. And friend who is local is going to help out. Should be fun. :)

Ok, gotta go tend to the ever growing laundry pile :hugs:


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

FTale: sorry I've been away camping in the mountains again for our Canada Day long weekend. Just coming home now. 
That is awesome news you might have funding for IVF :hugs: I hope it goes through for you and that you get your sweet baby growing right away with it. 
Oh man. I send you strength for your diet and excersize plan. I really struggle with those things. I hope the pills make it easier for You!!
When would you start IVF if you get approved? 

Being online with you ladies does really really help. It's nice to be able to voice my dreams and concerns without fear of judgement. I'm glad you are all here. :hugs:

How is our fancy Greek vacationer doing? Hope you are having some fun :thumbup:

So... without further delay I would like to announce my :bfp: 
It really kept me waiting... super faint lines forever! I started thinking maybe they were antibody strips or indents bit I could always see a hint of pink and my symptoms just kept adding up and I felt pregnant. 
Like I posted on Thurs. Had another super faint and that was the day AF was due... ended up scrolling pages and found someone saying some people get better results in afternoons than fmu... So I held for 4 hrs Friday... and ANOTHER SUPER FAINT. I really thought I was going crazy and my hubby was losing hope. [email protected] test on Sat am turned up NOTHING ... But then Sunday am (Canada Day) I got a :bfp: ! :happydance: it still isnt as dark as control but it is no denying it. I just keep looking at it. 
It felt so good to do the "I told you so dance" hahaha

It was extra special because we were camped out where we were when my now hubby proposed to me that weekend. (He didn't propose at camp... But it was where we were camping if you know what I mean.) When we pulled up I told him "this is such a special spot. Now it will also be the place we find out we are pregnant too!" And I was right. Yay! 

So now I am just asking for good vibes, thoughts, prayers and baby dust that this little bean sticks, keeps growing, is healthy, and makes it to a full term happy & healthy baby <3

How has the rest of your weekend been?


----------



## FTale

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats Wish!!!

What a special occasion all around!! Praying everything goes just right!! :thumbup:

I did get the IVF funding but have to do it with a different doctor because mine is gone for some reason :shrug: So eating healthy and hope by November I am preparing for IVF.

Other than that, wishing I had taken off work for the 4th of July. I always seem to do working vacations. I need to take a real vacation.

Nix: :hugs: Hope you are having a laid back vacation with your hubby.


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Hmmmm. Well it sounds like things may be lining up just right for you! 

Yes! Take the vactions!!! It is so important to actually live life! 

How was your daughters birthday party?

Deee how are you doing?


----------



## FTale

Wish: I'm sorry, I don't know how I missed this post. My dd party was a hit. Had tons of fun and too many sweets but she was a happy camper.

How are you doing? Have you tested again?

We decided not to bother with IVF. With the new doctor it was going to be hard and the IVF itself I was being made to get ultra approved for because of my incompetent cervix. So my husband and I decided to through caution against the wind and just finish off our IUIs we have left. So I'm in the start of IUI#3 no injectables just clomid. I am still exercising and eating healthy. Feeling stronger than I look :haha: But what is most is we are happy and planning so much to do togther. I feel like we have a new lease on life.

Nix: :hugs: Get some new outfits! Greek dresses or some thing. And eat all the yummy food.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, Im baaaaaack :happydance:

We had the most amazing holiday. It was just what we needed. The weather was so hot. It topped at 44 degrees c. We did some amazing things, parasailing, snorkelling, hiring quad bikes to see the island. A holiday to remember. Then when we got home we still had 4 days until work and the weather is lovely here so decided to go away for 3 more days. We did 2 days of surfing. Another first for me. Im rubbish at it, but loved every minute. We ate sooooooo much amazing food and I have come back 8lbs heavier:blush: but it was worth every lb.

I decided not to come on here as I wanted a full break from TTC. I wanted to kick back and relax for a while. It did the job. Im firing on all cylinders again. 

FTale, thats amazing that you got the funding. So its still an option if you change your mind. When will your next IUI be?

Wish, I LOVE chips, cheese and gravy. I thought it was only is crazy brits that liked stodgy food like that. Also, is that a BFP announcement I saw :happydance: big big congrats. Im praying that this bean is a good healthy one for you. Keep us updated on the progress. 

So, Im already in my TWW, I think Im 3/4 dpo. I didnt do opks or anything and I didnt feel ovulation. I put a pos opk in FF to give me a rough dpo count. We did A LOT of BDing on our hols, but I dont think any were successful as DH was drinking (as was i) most nights, and it never happens when he drinks. But heres to hoping right?!

Im going back to work today on the late shift, work will be hard after 2 weeks off. Im used to being a lady of leisure now :haha:


----------



## FTale

Nix: Welcome Back!!:flower:

OMG You had a fantastic time it sounds!!! I have to admit I was looking forward you everyday like a lost puppy..lol

I really hope your holiday bding made a lil Nix!! :hugs:

Sorry about work. I just ran from it....head is mega killing me to. 

Good to have you back!!


----------



## Nixnax

Thank you. We really did. Annoyingly we had such a good time that I didnt think about having the talk with him about alternative methods. My bad. Its his birthday this weekend so Ill bring it up in a couple of weeks. 

Ah did ya miss me? I missed you too. It was hard not to come on here all that time. I was getting withdrawal lol. 

A mini nix would be amazing. 

How was your weekend with no little one. Did you get to spend some quality time with DH?


----------



## FTale

Nix: I forgot to tell you my IUI will be on the 20th.

We had a decent weekend. Walked and talked ourselves to supreme tiredness the 3 of us. Sunday came and we could barely move...lol

Hubby and I have started devotional bible reading at night for married couples. Tonight we discussed spending more time together with just the two of us and then making a point of having a family day during the week as well. 

Work can take so much out of you that you don't make time for 'life' anymore.

I am going to try really hard to enjoy myself going forward.

Soooooo...any symptoms????:blush:


----------



## Nixnax

Ooo not long, good luck, I really hope this round is successful for you. 

Awww that sounds like you had an amazing weekend. 

This is so true, we often forget about the fun things in life because of work. We need to have more family time. Our holiday made us realise that as well. 

We are staying away for a night this weekend for DHs birthday. Im really looking forward to it. 

Nope nada, not a thing. I think Im 5dpo today. Things start going crazy around 8/9DPO. I hope I dont have a cycle like last month! That was off the chain! 

Ive had an awful morning, my poor mum called me absolutely hysterical. She had pulled her back out and collapsed on the floor. She couldnt move. Her DH was I. The house but was upstairs asleep as he had been on nights. She couldnt wake him. I had to call her an ambulance and stay on the phone with her for an hour. They whole time she was hysterical with the pain. There was absolutely nothin I could do for her. I wanted to drive there but she lives 170 miles away, the ambulance would be there faster. Only just mind! We had to wait a long time. Broke my heart hearing her like that. Shes pumped full of meds now and on her way to hospital. What a morning!


----------



## FTale

NIX: Oh no!! I hope she is comfy and safe in the hospital now. That had to be a horrible experience for you both. And I'm sure with her dh didn't feel too good knowing she was in all that pain and he didn't know.

When will you know if she needs surgery? You going to be ok? That was a jolt of unexpected emotional stress. HUGS


----------



## Nixnax

Hey, I heard from her not long ago. Shes at home and recovering. Still in a lot of pain. Theyve pumped her full of good drugs. I dont know the full hospital story yet, Ive told her to rest up and Ill talk to her tomorrow. She must be shattered after dragging herself back into the house and howling for 2hours. Its amazing what our bodies can do when survival instinct kicks in. She knew she had to crawl in to get help. Its a long crawl from her garden to the house. Bless her. 

Ive been a bit emotional today. Just listening to her in that pain and her screaming. Its awful to hear anyone in that state. Her poor DH feels guilty but he wasnt to know bless him. Hes taken the night off to look after her. 

Gonna go home and snuggle up to my DH tonight when I get out of work. Need a big hug. 

Certainly took my mind off of TTC today lol


----------



## FTale

Nix: :hugs: there's my hug.

I'm praying her healing happens fast and solid. Goodness...and no more pain. Only so much a person can take. Good of her dh to take the night off with her too. Good man.

Well, I'm full of pizza and have to work again tonight. So I'm going to vedge a bit. 

Get some good rest when you get home. :flower:


----------



## Nixnax

Thanks for the big hug. 

I got straight into bed last night and snuggled with DH. I slept for a good 10hours. It was very much needed. 

I have a half day at work today so I can watch England in the World Cup semi final, and a half day tomorrow so its all looking good. 

Ive managed to lose 7lbs since getting back from hols last weds. Ive been very strict with my food. And have been tracking everything. Itll slow down now, but Im off to a good start.

How are you today?


----------



## FTale

Nix: Good go! I want some of that sleep. Kiddos for dropping some lbs. So hard to do.

I just finished working and then working out... all showered and pooped.

Today was rough with work but one more day and the stress will done with.


----------



## Nixnax

Its been really easy actually. Ive been livin on salad as its been so hot here. 

I was naughty last night and had Chinese after the match. It was soooo nice. 

Had a tiny dot of bright red on tp yesterday again! Im not thinking too much into it. I had that happen last month and AF arrived. 

Other than that there isnt a lot going on, I can wait for this week to be over. Im up early today as the car needs to be in the garage for 8:30 to be fixed. I need sleep


----------



## FTale

NIX: Hope your car is alright. I need sleep too. I want to sleep right now but I can't, working.

I hope it means IB. FX


----------



## Nixnax

I should get the car back today. Its all happened at the wrong time. I have a big surprise cake to pick up for DHs birthday tomorrow and need to do loads of shopping for it. Ill really excited about the cake, Ill send you pic of it at the weekend. 

Soooooo glad its finally Friday, I thought this week would never end lol. 

How you doing?


----------



## FTale

YAY!! bday cake...num num. Will you have a party or just pub crawl? Making a fancy dinner? I wish I was there...yeah, it'd be for the cake...hahaha I'm cheating right now eating blonde oreos...my fav. 

AND YES I still have the blimin brussel sprouts to eat. Just got to find black licorice. I forget everytime I go out but my hubby is making me do it...LOL He is the reason why I even have brussels. He was like 'eh, aren't you suppose to be getting some brussel sprouts'...UGH..hahaha For all the things they DON"T remember or hear us say. :dohh:

In other news. I've been strength training and doing cardio all at my own pace. Found a cheap workout app on my phone and committed myself to being a better me. I'm old and I don't want to die fat. ..lol I want to do it with a fit body in a bikini....:haha:

Not really just want to be healthy with a cute butt :blush:

I do a workout designed for men on my phone at 7pm sharp then 30 min of treadmill. My hubby took one look my workout app and said 'Nope'. 

So I'm all on my own but I feel sooooo good. My muscles are burning. So much so til I don't like wearing clothes that fit even a little nug. I get so hot fast. I feel meaty when I walk about though. Like I'm a balloon wearing clothes. I think my hubby said muscle is growing and fat shrinking is why.

On the TTC front, meh :shrug: I'm sure I'll O some time in the next 7 days. I have a feeling it will happen too fast for me to do my IUI. I'm watching the opk but with Clomid they turn positive way before you O. I'm hoping I can hold out until my scan Monday to see what is going with my ovaries. I'll laugh if I havent grown ANY eggs...:haha: Just my luck.

But hey I feel so good!! No matter what I'm going to keep exercising. Getting results has really changed how I feel about so many things.

Ok I'm gabbing too much.

Bring on FRIDAY THE 13TH!!!!!!!!!!! SCARY MOVIE NIGHT!!!! YOU TWO HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Nixnax

Well we are going to a cider factory for a tour and tasting session (yes please), then we are checking into a VERY expensive spa hotel for the night. Then going out for a posh meal. Then on Sunday, we are going to his mums house for the cake. Shes on her own so I wanted to include her. Its going to be a great weekend. 

Ah fair play to you. Well done. Losing weight will hopefully help with fertility as well. Ha ha I love the fact your hubby said nope to the exercise, it must be brutal. 

Ohhhhhh yeeeeah, id forgotten about the licorice and sprouts. Get chomping lol. Ha I really like your hubby 

Ugh I know what you mean, its only my holiday clothes that fit me as I had to buy bigger clothes to go with. I feel like a 10lb turkey in a 5lb bag most of the time. Im not exercising but Im eating right. Its getting there, we just have to keep trying. If we have a bad day, draw a line and start again the next day. 

Oh I hope your body behaves and its all timed perfectly. Hopefully youve got some good mature eggs there ready to go.

Yay its your favourite day, Id forgotten about that. What will you be watching? 

Ive been a bit naughty this month and have stopped all of my vitamins. I that because of my holiday. Im wondering if my cycle will go back to short 25 days?! I will start taking it all again when AF arrives


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

FTale said:


> Wish: I'm sorry, I don't know how I missed this post. My dd party was a hit. Had tons of fun and too many sweets but she was a happy camper.
> 
> How are you doing? Have you tested again?
> 
> We decided not to bother with IVF. With the new doctor it was going to be hard and the IVF itself I was being made to get ultra approved for because of my incompetent cervix. So my husband and I decided to through caution against the wind and just finish off our IUIs we have left. So I'm in the start of IUI#3 no injectables just clomid. I am still exercising and eating healthy. Feeling stronger than I look :haha: But what is most is we are happy and planning so much to do togther. I feel like we have a new lease on life.
> 
> Nix: :hugs: Get some new outfits! Greek dresses or some thing. And eat all the yummy food.

Sorry I'm so behind. It's been a crazy bit of time and I'm so tired I'm napping every chance I get. 

I'm sorry. What is an IUI? 
I am glad you guys are planning lots together and finding a great connection. 
Whatever you do to TTC I wish you all the luck in the world!


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Ok. I caught all up. 

WELCOME BACK NIX :happydance: I am so glad that you had a fab holiday. It sounds like the things that dreams are made of. I love that you guys got away again after you got home and really used :winkwink: all your time off :thumbup: I wish we were so close to all of the European adventures! Good for you for taking a real break from TTC. I am confident it will help you with the battle. I hope it is over for you soon! :baby: :hugs:

Yes! You did see a :bfp: announcement. :happydance: apparently we have figured this part out... but it is kind of useless if one won't stick. So I'm just trying (and failing often) to stay positive. It's a scary time, but I've been to my Dr. And she has done the blood and urine tests (though hasn't called with results... I assume it is good then) have a dating ultrasound booked for July 30th (8weeks)... I've had traumatic experiences with the scans though. Babies were not growing first and second pregnancy. So I'm trying to just visualize this one growing full and strong and healthy. FX my hubby will be home for the scan. He works away and often can't come home for them. Especially if he is 6 or 8 hrs away at a job. :cry: there is so much gping on the next month or so i really hope this job finishes up for him in time for the 28th. My Aunt is getting married that day, then the scan on the 30th. He is already missing a wedding this weekend and I feel badly for him. But one of my besties is going to be my date as her fiance is working away as well. 

Anyways. Enough about me. I'm hoping some drunken shenanigans created a little :baby: for you Nix! Never know :winkwink: I am Happy to also have you back. 

FTale. I am so happy to hear you and your hubby have made the commitment to spend more time together. It is really the best gift we can give a relationship isn't it? 
Also cudos on working out and getting stronger! That's awesome! I am struggling with the bulge too. I needed to buy larger shorts this year again. And was squeezing into (uncomfortably) one old pair... but now they don't even fit. Don't really want to go buy more but it's so hot out. I have lots of cute fit and flair sundresses but my belly didn't really go down a whole lot after last pregnancy (it's only been a few months) so when I wear them I just look pregnant again (Like further along) I'm sad I'll miss out on the excitement of seeing the early bump arise. I feel like ill be self conscious of people looking at my belly and thinking I'm further along than I am... or not believing it's a "bump" because I am just over weight. My arms bother me most tbh. I don't like how thick they have gotten. You can kind of dress to hide a belly but I get so hot I need tanks and then my big arms are just out. 

Nix I am so sorry to hear about your mom! Man. That must have been a horrible feeling!!! So helpless. I hope she is recovering well. I'm sure there will be some lasting fears from that. We have something called lifeline or something. It's a wearable button you can push that connects you with a dispatcher who can call family or ambulance, police ect. If you don't answer after pushing button you just get everyone there asap. Might be worth looking into ? 

Ok. I have to actually get out of bed and find some food and decide which dress I'll wear today. My friend date is a tiny little young thing so it doesn't really matter. I'll look like a whale regardless :haha:

Sending you ladies all the Baby dust and hope you have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey wish, ah yay Im so excited for you. I completely understand your worry. I hope thats a good strong bean that will finally give you your rainbow baby. 

I hear ya on the bulge. I hate my arms too. I put on a few lbs over the weekend after losing a fair bit. For our holiday I had to buy a whole summer wardrobe of bigger clothes. I needed to feel comfortable and although I hated having bigger clothes, I didnt feel fat in them. 

It was DHs birthday this weekend. We had such a great weekend, I completely spoiled him and he loved it. I bought him a cake which I have attached. My friend handmade it. She did such an amazing job it, I was really pleased with it. 

Im not sure where I am, Im either 10/11DPO I dont really have much going on except for constipation. Ive been constipated for 4 days now. My boobs usually start hurting around 8dpo but that hasnt happened. Just letting time rock by. 

Hope you ladies have a fabulous Monday
 



Attached Files:







F2A0D8B0-FC6B-4221-96CA-4C05B579974A.jpg
File size: 49.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

I'm glad you got some clothes you can be comfortable in. I hate buying burgers sizes too but it is worth it to not feel horrible the whole summer. 

Oh my! That cake is AMAZING!! My DH would die for that cake too! He is really into dirtbiking and recently switched from Husaberg to KTM (though they are the same company now) how cool! Do you ride Also? 

I'm glad you got to spoil him. Happy belated birthday to him.


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

OH and constipation was on of my early signs. Cause I'm usually a really regular lady... So that was unusual for me. Fx for you!


----------



## Nixnax

Ah really? No I do t ride, DH does though. He takes part in races. More for fun than to actually race. Fair play to him. Some of the races hes done are death defying. 

AF is due tomorrow I believe. I got home at 4:30 today from work and had to get into bed for a nap. I was yawning by lunch time today. Feeling really wiped. That could be because its my first time getting up early for work in over a month. Its been a bit of a shock to the system. Fingers crossed AF doesnt arrive tomorrow


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Oooh that's so amazing. We follow the races (hard endure scene) and would love to come and watch some one day. I got my DH a coaching session with Chris Birch in NZ when we were there on holiday years ago. Was so neat! I don't ride because I'm a mega clutz and would likely kill myself. I've had 3 serious accidents on ATV (quads) so ive decided to take a break from them for a while. 

Oooh I'm hoping that the fatigue is another symptom for you! You are right. It could be the adjustment back to work but it can also be from sending all your energy to growing a little something. FX for You! Well absolutely everything crossed for you.


----------



## FTale

Hi Ladies!!!
I'm still here. Just bogged down by work. Tomorrow won't be much of a break either but I'm taking off Thursday and Friday. I will catch up more then.

Right quick though, constipation and tiredness are big preggy signs, NIX! I'm so excited to see what you test!

Wish, we share the same fears. I'm afraid no one will even know when I'm pregnant until I'm about 7 months along.

So much more to gab about but need sleep:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

I was thinking of buying my DH some coaching sessions for his birthday next year. I never know what to get him as he can buy anything he likes. I like to buy him things to do. This year I bought him and F1 driving experience. 

No worries FTale well still be here lol. Hope you have a lovely couple of days off. 

I had to got to bed after work for 1.5 hrs again yesterday. Well see, I dont like to get my hopes up. 

FF says to test today, but Im only on cd26. Af usually arrives on cd27. I put a rough ovulation in to give me ball park dpo count. So if she doesnt arrive tomorrow then Ill most likely test on cd28


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

FTale- ugh. Hope you make it through work week in one piece. We will catch up soon. 
I have my first 8hr shift back at work today and of course had the worst sleep ever. Was so hot and so stormy lastnight... yesterday I slept till 9am then went back to sleep after breakfast till 130 and was still tired all day. Now I have no sleep and a full shift. Ugh. I'm going to die lol. 

Nix - I understand you not wanting to get your hopes up but these naps and such are sounding promising! FX and baby dust coming your way. :happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

Ah that sounds awful, I hope work isnt too nasty to you today. 

Well Im totally confused about my cycle days as my LMP was just before midnight on the 22nd June,l but I put the 23rd in FF. I changed it today and now it says Im a day late. 

I feel like I could sleep on a clothes line again today but I wont have time to nap. Im going out mountain biking after work. I guess Id better go careful just in case.


----------



## FTale

TEST!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

I also vote test. But I think fmu just to be sure, with FRER :winkwink: :flower:

Oh I'm sending all the Baby dust and baby power your way.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, well Ive never reached this far before. If no AF by my lunch break today, I think I am finally safe to buy a test. 

I went mountain biking last night and I just couldnt do it, I had zero energy. I got home, had a shower and was in bed asleep by 9pm. That is NOT like me, I am such a night owl. 

Wish me luck
 



Attached Files:







D72BDB88-EA3B-4488-8EDF-AE06B2F36660.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## FTale

NIX: Many blessings for a bfp. I know it's nerve wracking. Will be thinking of you. The tiredness is the biggest give away.:hugs:

I am starting to O right now. Hurts double bad because it's happening on both sides. I will get IUI about 12 hours from now. Hopefully my eggs are still good n they are not late doing procedure like last time.

Wish: Eeek! That's sounds right awful. Shift work is great when the hours are decent. Otherwise can really muck up your sleep pattern. NIX knows all too well.:haha: I am going to try and enjoy my days off without logging into to do more than 3 hours of work at night.

Meanwhile, ovulation is kicking my butt. Will be back to stalk our thread n tell how IUI went.


----------



## Nixnax

Thats it, I dont think Ive ever felt this tired. My head feels really hazey as well, like Im hungover almost. 

Ooo yeah for a good strong both sided ovulation. Could you imagine if you caught both eggs, twins... or more. Sorry Ill stop scaring you now. 

I really hope the IUI goes as well as last time. Keep us updated xx


----------



## Nixnax

STILL no AF here. I bought two tests at lunch. Im going to do one when I get home tonight and one in the morning.

Ha I just did one of those online due date calculators. Well, IF I am pregnant, it would be due on our anniversary. How funny is that


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Oh my goodness Nix! :dust: :hugs: I am just crossing everything for You! Fingers, toes, eyes and nose hairs :haha: 
Will you post the tests for us? Oh I just hope so so much for both of you right now! Oooh a cute little holiday miracle would be so cool! :haha:
Your days are opposite me here. I'm just waking up and getting going so I'm going to be obsessively checking back to hear more!

FTale I'm not familiar with IUI and what it is, but I will Google later. Hope it works for you this month too! That would be just so special :happydance:

Ladies. I have so much hope and positive energy going your way my heart is going to burst. I will check in soon. Ciao for now:hugs:


----------



## FTale

Nix: Don't make me Fly to you and make you test!!! YOU NEVER MAKE IT THIS FAR...girrrrllll...you know you pregnant. Quit making us wait to see those lines. :haha: (pregnant butt) :blush: I didn't tell you? The doc said I had over 7 mature follies. By the time today hit I'm sure some were too big to be good eggs but I had plenty in line waiting. So if I manage to get two I'm good. I don't want too many because you stand the chance of losing them all because well....that's a lotta babies in one carseat. :coffee: time will tell. Hey, if I get pregnant I'll be just two weeks behind you in delivering well...they will have the same birth year for sure ahahah

Wish: Its when the doctors squirt your hubbies' sperm into your uterus for a better chance of finding an egg to fertilize. My cervix is mush. And it is hard for them to even get the catheter in there to do the IUI Intra uterine Insemination. I narrow, pinched up to the right and turns to the left on the inside I've been told :dohh:

Thank you for your positive energy!! We go at it each month in the hopes that a baby starts a growing. I think Nix is done it. Hopefully I will too.

I hope you have a great day at work.


----------



## Nixnax

Keep them nose hairs tightly crossed. I will post the tests. Im just waiting for DH to get back from work. Its 16:30 here so my working day is done. 

I feel absolutely rotten so Im off to bed for a nap for a bit


----------



## Nixnax

Test says not pregnant will do another in the morning with FMU if no AF. The test is 25mui


----------



## FTale

:dohh: Digitals aren't that sensitive. Stupid test. Is your other test a regular one?

I'm so sorry though. Don't give up hope:hugs:

Keep us posted


----------



## Nixnax

Well.... I opened the test up. It is only a pregnant/not pregnant one. So no conception indicator and look what see! Its just not strong enough to say pregnant. My pee was very diluted. I think that will say pregnant in the morning!
 



Attached Files:







D5198F08-DA7D-4AB0-A4B8-51EFB6E18C01.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 2


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Well.... I opened the test up. It is only a pregnant/not pregnant one. So no conception indicator and look what see! Its just not strong enough to say pregnant. My pee was very diluted. I think that will say pregnant in the morning!

I hope so but I heard they always have two lines. I don't know. Have you looked it up online to see what others have said.

I don't like digital for early pregy. I'm at doctor's but will look at your pic better when I get home to my laptop.

What dpo do you think you are?


----------



## Nixnax

Yeah I just read that as well! Doh!! 

Im 15dpo today. I will do another tomorrow morning and if thats neg then Ill get a FRER


----------



## needausername

Hi all, finally back after a few months of not getting to be with my partner at the right time. 

Due to ovulate tomorrow and we have had a very busy week of making the most of being together and the extra hormones. Today is the only day we wont get jiggy because of work getting in the way.


Worried about work stress impacting on our chances and this will be our second cycle of not avoiding pregnancy so Im guessing it will be 2 weeks of getting my hopes up.

My period was a few days late last time so Im sure Ill be in for extra torture with the wait.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey, welcome. Glad you have managed to make the most of it this month. Wish you all the luck. 

Ugh Im going through the period being late drama now! Its driving me up the wall


----------



## needausername

Thank you!

How late are you? There is nothing worse. Especially when very early pregnancy symptoms can be like pms too and then you spend forever consumed with comparing the differences between what you are feeling now and with your typical pms.

I think Im going to start back doing lots of mindfulness during the wait as that usually eradicates any PMS I get. Plus maybe I would notice different feelings and sensations easier. Or maybe I will drive myself completely around the bend altogether :dohh:


----------



## Nixnax

Im 2/3 days late. My cycles are normally 25/26 days. Im on day 28 today. Had a negative digital test. I have one more so Ill do that one tomorrow, and if negative again Ill get a more sentive FRER. 

Things are a little different for me this month. I didnt get the usual pre-AF sore boobs. Im absolutely exhausted. Ive been constipated. Ugh either way Id just like to know at this point. 

What annoys me is that because I was on holiday for the whole of ovulation I didnt do any tracking of anything. Could really use it this month. 

Thats ok, were here to go around the bend with you.


----------



## FTale

Nix:Back from IUI. Will know by next Saturday if it took this time. If not, then it's back to aunatuaral TTC. No rush just happens if it happens. 

I'm stumped with you. Constipation and super sleepy head are dead giveaways to being knocked up. I can't wait to see your frer. This is complete madnesses.:shrug::hugs: Will be praying for you 

Needs: Welcome:flower: The timing thing is a pain. Hopeful the quality time you have now gets you all kinds of preggy.


----------



## needausername

I hope you have success with the iui x

Oh Nix, that must be torture. My body did lots of weird crap it never does on our first cycle. I cant remember if I was late though.

Ive lots of work stress going on atm so Im worried if we do catch lucky this month that the stress will negatively impact on a pregnancy but we cant spend our lives waiting for no stress periods.


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Oh FTale. That doesn't sound like much fun at all. I hope that all this Dr. Help will be the key to your success. Your description of your cervix reminds me of this "True Facts" episode. It's a really ridiculous who passes off some facts of animals mixed with nonsence for humor. Hope you have my same sense of humor... if you do have a watch... https://youtu.be/6k01DIVDJlY 
It sounds like you have some options for eggs this cycle though? That is super exciting! :hugs: 

Nix. Oh man. All so tight crossed. I have a good feeling for you. It would be so neat for us all to be so close in timing. Would be so so special.


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Wish4aRainbow said:


> Oh FTale. That doesn't sound like much fun at all. I hope that all this Dr. Help will be the key to your success. Your description of your cervix reminds me of this "True Facts" episode. It's a really ridiculous who passes off some facts of animals mixed with nonsence for humor. Hope you have my same sense of humor... if you do have a watch... https://youtu.be/6k01DIVDJlY
> It sounds like you have some options for eggs this cycle though? That is super exciting! :hugs:
> 
> Nix. Oh man. All so tight crossed. I have a good feeling for you. It would be so neat for us all to be so close in timing. Would be so so special.

Also. Apparently I missed a few pages of posts before I posted this? My browser must not have loaded fully. Just finishing at the spa and will head home to read over the posts asap!


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Nix! That looks really really promising :happydance:
I am so so so excited for you! Can't wait to see the morning results. I agree with FTale. Don't put too much stress into it if the digital still isnt positive in am. It's not as sensitive as a FRER. Can't wait to see your results! 

FTale. Oh man. I'm so sending you all the positive energy in the world too! :dust:

Hello Needs :wave: nice to meet you! I like your idea of mindfulness. I am trying my hardest to stay positive and stress free right now also. Good luck to us eh? Haha


----------



## FTale

Wish: Thank you. My hubby has a skip in his step. I think he's more hopeful than me. He was almost dancing as we drove back home..lol I think with all our current home remodeling plans and puppy addition to the family..he is naturally more happy. The puppy is challenging but he seems to like her a bunch.

It would be nice if we could all have relatively close due dates.:blush: But life happens as it does. :hugs:

Do you have much morning sickness? Or are you lucky enough to not be taken over by it?


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Oooh a new puppy! That's fun! What kind? How old? Congrats &#10084;

Yes. It will happen as it is meant to. 

I'm just feeling moderately hungover all day and so tired that I wake up wanting a nap haha. All good signs I think. So far not many food aversions so trying to get some good meat and veggie intake before that happens. 

How are you feeling after your IUI?


----------



## FTale

Wish: Its a Dashund/Beattle mix. Looks like a typical mini pin. I think she will get as big as up to my knees for her head but she will be a small dog (so I say, her paws look kinda big).

Pregnancy tired is the best. I miss that sleep. Hungover??? hahaha....are we slurring our words too? OH, just remember I forgot to look at video. Now I can't remember if you posted the link or not. I will back anyway to look. Me and Nix are bad. There's not much to offend with us. I wish our thread wasn't so public because I know we turn a few heads with our discussions. But we are real with each other and that's what gets me through all this ttc that rainbow baby.

My IUI was a piece of cake. In and out in lest than 10 seconds. All I did was lay there for 15minutes afterwards. It was the ovulating of the follies that did me in. I am only just now feeling able to move around without pain. I will go bonkers with happiness if it worked. I have ovulated many follies like this before on non IUI cycles but have never caught one of them.:haha: Old age has caught up with me making the whole process a bear.

Ok, hahah...I gabbed enough. I'll save some for later.

NIX: Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Im glad the IUI went well. Wishing you all the luck in the world. Third time lucky. 

Tested again this morning. Bfn again! CD29 now. Im going to get a frer at lunch I think. This is driving absolutely nuts. Im going out tonight and need to know whether Im safe to drink or not 

Ftale- you got a puppy? Oh my days I really want a dashund. They are my faves. Sooo bloody cute. Ha I know, some of the things we put on here are cringe worthy, but were all in this together


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Yes. Get the 2 pack of FRER Nix. One tonight on a good hold and one with fmu tomorrow! I'm still holding out hope that the digi just isn't sensitive enough. Did you tear it apart again? What does it look like?

Despite being barely able to keep eyes open all day I'm of my energized now that it's 23:00... but I have been up reading my smutty "romance" novel :haha: and maybe... trying to stay up to see if you posted early (for you) this morning. :blush: glad I caught you :hugs:

Good luck trying to stay concentrated today. And extra good luck for your next testing. I assume I will see the results when I get up tomorrow :blush:

FTale. That sounds like a lovely pup &#10084; and yup. Sometimes mixing up or forgetting words... or forgetting everything in general. Baby brain is for real!!! 
I did post the link. Hope you find it funny. I stumbled upon the "True Facts of the Cuttle fish" when looking for real material for lesson plans and fell in love with the guy. 
I too would like to feel safer to post a bit more but the public nature does tone us down a bit eh? I am really happy to have found you ladies. Feel a bit of kindered spirit to you both. 
I'm glad this part was easy for you and you aren't in the ovulation pain stage anymore. 

Ok. I should finish this chapter and go to bed... but it's just getting to the _good_ part :haha::blush:

Night night ladies. Can't wait to see the updates in the am!


----------



## Nixnax

I will be buying a 2 pack for sure. I have yellowy Cm today which is pretty gross. I did take it apart again and it has the 2nd blue line. I did some googling last night and apparently these digitals also test for LH hormone, hence the line. Gah really cant win. This feeling is horrible, just finding out either way would be good. DH is getting annoyed because I wont have sex. There is so much Cm up there that it really wounldnt be nice.

Ooo I love a good saucy book. I havent read the link you posted yet, Ill have a read over lunch. Its 7:30 am here and Im about to start work. 

I was wide awake at 5:30am this morning, not like me at all. I think its the nerves. 

Have a good sleep and Ill let you know the results later


----------



## FTale

Needs: Hope you are having a good Friday.

Wish: What did I just watch?? HAHAHAHAH...I'm both horrified and intrigued. I'll never look at that animal the same again. SO glad I'm human.:haha:

NIX: Looking forward to the FRER. Either you are preggy or your relaxing vacation set you body to the 'normal' 28 day schedule for most women. And quit holding out on hubby..you know he doing care about nothing when it comes to dtd.:coffee:

I do feel your stress though. Last cycle I tested and tested those extra few days wondering why I hadn't started. The ghost line in the Osom made me wonder if things just didn't stick. It was such a relief to get my period though I was dumbfounded.

As for the puppy, she is growing on me, it's 5am sharp for me no matter what anymore. Have to get her ready and my daughter ready for the day. School starts in lil over a week.

Time to get the non furry one up now. I'll catch you ladies later.


----------



## Nixnax

Heres todays test. I held a pee for 3 hours, it was bloody hard work. Its a bfn. It looks like there is something there, but I cant see any colour. Im going to hold off testing now until Sunday. Its disheartening :cry:
 



Attached Files:







B4EFF7D7-9047-4910-9ED6-88578014325C.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 11









B49E2C1D-566A-46DA-8C7A-3CBE9715F04C.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## FTale

NIX: Bloody hell. I would have bet my right hand you were getting a bfp. I'm terribly sorry.

Praying you can recoop and jump back on this crazy TTC ride. :hugs:

Make it a blazing weekend!


----------



## Nixnax

I know right. I really thought Id see one on a FRER! Im officially stumped. Maybe Im having my first cycle where I didnt ovulate and everything is just in my head. 

Who knows, Im starting to think Im going bat shit crazy lol. Im going out to watch a live band and have some ciders tonight, just going to forget about it for 24 hours


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Oh man. I would have bet on it as well. Especially with the extra cm... but have some fun and test on Sun. You never know. You say you can see a little something irl? I thought I saw the littlest shadow too on the second pic but I know the crazy feeling. 
To be honest I am still holding out hope for you. It isn't over till it's over. :hugs:

Yeah... it's a weird one lol. Sorry FTale. My bad. :blush:


----------



## FTale

Wish4aRainbow said:


> Oh man. I would have bet on it as well. Especially with the extra cm... but have some fun and test on Sun. You never know. You say you can see a little something irl? I thought I saw the littlest shadow too on the second pic but I know the crazy feeling.
> To be honest I am still holding out hope for you. It isn't over till it's over. :hugs:
> 
> Yeah... it's a weird one lol. Sorry FTale. My bad. :blush:

Pffft..don't be sorry. I loved that junk. :haha: Just when you think you know everything:dohh:


----------



## Nixnax

Its not over until the witch arrives. I keep having little cramps that make me think shes coming, then shes not there. 

Hope you ladies are having a fabulous Friday


----------



## needausername

Oh Nix, Im disappointed for you. Hope its just bad luck with the tests and your hormones surge the right way.

I dont usually do OPK but last nights one was light enough. From the way Im feeling physically I think ovulation has passed so Im officially in the waiting it out time now.

God only knows when we will next be able to try so that wait is going to be awful!


----------



## KROERT56

Hope you all don't mind another joining in! Trying to make sense of my symptoms or non-symptoms lol. You ladies are all making me feel more sane since I've been experiencing the same or similar for the past few days. 11DPO today... shouldn't test until Tues (AF due Thurs) but will test tomorrow and Sunday and every day until that witch shows her nasty face :haha:

good luck to all in the TWW!


----------



## FTale

Kroert56: Welcome :flower: Nice to have you join us. We have been at it a while now but support each other to the fullest. I really hope one of your tests shows bfp so you don't have to go crazy looking at test after test.:hugs:


----------



## needausername

Welcome Kroert! Im saying Im not testing until July 31st. Im probably lying by saying that. I know I will break before then.

Im going to do guess work on my ovulation date and guess that Im 2dpo. I only done the one OPK so cant be sure but my symptoms say it is more likely that.

What DPO should I start feeling odd signs that I will totally misread and give me false hope?


----------



## Nixnax

Hey kroert: welcome to our madness. 11DPO not long until testing. Do you test early or wait for AF? 

Well ladies guess what..... still no bloody AF!!! Pardon the pun! Now 4 days late. Im not testing today. I will test again tomorrow with FMU.

Ha a wicked time out last night. We went to see my favourite local band. To start with I couldnt drink, it was like my body was telling me not to, I was really should I? Shouldnt I? Then I found an amazing apricot cider to drink and the rest is history. I did have heartburn all evening though. But I had a dance and forgot about everything for a few hours. It was really nice and just what I needed. I was going to pounce on DH when we got home, but in his drunken state he got in bed and passed out whilst I was brushing my teeth lol. 

I just seen a post from a lady on the July thread about calf cramps. Ive been having those nearly every morning from around 4-6DPO! Ive just googled it and that can be associated with pregnancy... and dehydration. I have been super thirsty as well so could be a mixture of the two. 

Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## FTale

Needs: I am 2 dpo today so we are right with each other on testing. :D

NIX: Oh the amount of jelly going on right now is insane. Apricot Cider?? YES Please!! I would love to taste that.
WOW no af?? This is total mischief. :nope: I hope you get a positive soon. A week is the longest I ever went with af being late. And at that time I was praying hard ironically to not be pregnant...I wasn't :blush:

Well we are all on edge with you. Praying for the best:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Yay to being 2dpo. At least you wont have my madness going on in two weeks, youll get the beta. We dont get that in the U.K. if I was to go and see my gp on Monday and say Im late and they will just say if its the same in two weeks, come back and see us its really crap. 

Yes, you heard my right, apricot cider. It was non fizzy cider as well so went down a treat. I feel like Ive been hit by a train today! 

We are going to sort our house out today, pretend we are moving and have a ruthless clear out. Its become very cluttered. I love a good clear out


----------



## FTale

:hugs: Me too, NIX. We are a messy bunch but when we clean up things are right spiffy. If only we could find a way, to keep it so tidy :haha: I+ think cleaning out clutter makes for good together time too. We've started doing dishes together,completely cleaned out our 'junk room' so we have our third bedroom back and he is really pitching in with puppy which I need.

I'm up with puppy now sitting out a horrible storm that is just getting started. How is it up there?


----------



## Nixnax

Ah if only it would stay clean and tidy. My DH leaves a tornado destruction path behind him, its lile already having a kid. 

Ah I really hate thunder storms. Im petrified of them. Such a wimp. Its hot here today and I just cant be the sun, Im sweating buckets. Im just radiating heat. Its horrible.


----------



## FTale

NIX: HAHAHAH...yes, like a kid. Its amazing how they can create messes then keep on going. But OH the joy when you clean it up. Its like they are relieved. And I'm like 'seriously?' You created this mess if you don't want to exist in it, clean up after yourself :coffee:..yeah not going to happen unless you have a tough case of OCD :dohh:

Hey, I'm baking tater tots. And defrosting a huge skinless chicken breast. I don't know what I'm doing with the chicken but I'm about to destroy the tots. So hungry.

I hope you two have fun clearing out the clutter and your hang over clears up as well :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Ugh I know. If I had OCD I think I would have to divorce DH. I wouldnt be able to cope with it lol. 

Mmmm what I would do is cut the chicken into pieces, marinade it. Cut some peppers onion and mushroom and make kebabs under the grill. With rice or something. 

Were getting there. We have a massive pile for recycling tomorrow


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Ugh I know. If I had OCD I think I would have to divorce DH. I wouldnt be able to cope with it lol.
> 
> Mmmm what I would do is cut the chicken into pieces, marinade it. Cut some peppers onion and mushroom and make kebabs under the grill. With rice or something.
> 
> Were getting there. We have a massive pile for recycling tomorrow

Brilliant idea!!


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Welcome Needs & KROERT 

NIX that cider sounds amazing! Oooh I still have my FX for You! Can't wait to see your test tomorrow morning. 
Good on you guys for cleaning out a bit. We really need to do this but I am just so horrible at it. I'm sure I'll have a surge of nesting at some point here and get it done. 

Afm or whatever ladies say on here for updates... not even sure what this one stands for lol. I'm fumbling and learning on the fly with all the things lol... but I assume that it means update hahaha- anyways. Went out for my friends stagette lastnight. Just out at a cabin. Was a trooper and stayed out late... didn't get home till after 2am (big deal for me lately) I decided to come home and cozy in my own bed with my pup and not stay out... but this am I think I feel worse off than most of the girls who were drinking probably Feel! I'm really struggling this morning. Feel like I've been hit by a truck and like I drank a bottle of tequila to myself (though obviously I only had water) spook nauseated and my head and neck are killing me! It's going to take a bi t longer to get back out there than I originally figured. Ooops. It was really cold lastnight too with a bunch of storms moving past us. And the smoke from the fire was swirling so I'm hoping I'm not getting sick now. 
Anyways. I'm going to wallow in self pitty for a little longer... try and choke down some food... get cleaned up and head back out. We are going into the little village for some yummy restaurant tonight. So will go for that then come back home tonight. 

Hope you all have a lovely (or had/having depending on your time zone) Saturday.


----------



## needausername

Oh cool! This is exciting to have someone on the same DPO as me!

I&#8217;m jealous of people who can keep a tidy house. I&#8217;m a complete disaster. When I&#8217;m around I&#8217;m like a tornado. I&#8217;m looking forward to the day my OH and I are together full time because he is the neat freak and orderly one when it comes to house stuff.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey wish, AFM= as for me

Fair play to you. I had some drinks and was zonked in bed by 1am. 

Bless you, I hope you feel better soon. Theres nothing worse than feeling rough. 

Ive been feeling optimistic today, I have a good feeling about testing tomorrow. 

Hope your meal tonight is yummy. We just had a bbq. Im getting full up very quickly, I had to stop eating. I NEVER have to stop eating, I can always clear my plate. DH laughed


----------



## Nixnax

5 day late and theres a grey line, no colour to it! Argh!!!
 



Attached Files:







52D4C39A-1FAB-445D-AD22-76174916C338.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Nixnax

Well I went to have my 2nd pee of the day and Im now spotting. I think AF may finally be here. Im going to wait until full flow to declare it over, but its looking that way


----------



## Nixnax

Game over. CD1. Absolutely gutted.


----------



## FTale

NIX: I am so sorry my dear friend. I'm hugging you tightly right now. Nothing made sense this cycle. :cry: Your body held out for so long. I think you ovulated no doubt too. Take some time to enjoy whatever makes you happy this week. Don't dare think about ttc. :nope: 
I'm still holding you :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Thank you lovely. Im so gutted, I started to get really hopeful. I just ate a massive slab of DHs stale birthday cake lol. 

Im going to monitor this cycle, temp, opks the lot. I want to see whether my ovulation date has changed. The only thing I can think of for this month was that we flew home from hols on ovulation day, maybe that delayed it?! I dont know, it could be a number things.


----------



## needausername

:hugs::hugs: to ya u Nix

My skin is after turning in to a right oil slick. Its never been this oily. Plus Im exhausted. Despite having a 3 hour nap yesterday evening with waking up at 10pm I still managed to sleep for 9.5hrs last night.

Totally psychosomatic though, its far too early to be feeling anything.


----------



## KROERT56

Good Sunday Morning (where I am, anyway) to all!

Nix, I'm so sorry that witch got you. How DARE she!

I tested yesterday morning with FMU and IF there was anything there, it was a real squinter. My mom keeps asking if I'm pregnant because I keep telling her I must have a brain tumor smelling all this non-existent coconut lol

4 days from AF - woke up with some tender BBs but nothing that I usually feel with AF pending. I also usually have some pretty bad back pain during PMS but since I haven't really been tracking my every move, it's hard to tell if it's just a bit early for AF symptoms.. really frustrating and we aren't even trying so I can't imagine how some of you ladies do this every month! I'm driving myself bananas! lol 

I know it's early, but I feel like I'd feel SOMETHING by now so I'm assuming I'm not PG, but maybe it's time to talk about trying with my OH. 

So happy to have somewhere I can talk about this and not be judged for being bat-shit crazy lmao


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Oh Nix. I am so so so so sorry. :hugs: that cycle was a doozy indeed. I just have no words to express my sadness for you. I'm just sending all my hugs :hugs: 
I'd suggest making yourself a nice poutine and eating it all. 
Just so you don't have to trek back through our posts: French fries, cheese curds (or mozzarella) hot brown gravy. Voila. I like lots of black pepper and also ketchup with mine but apparently I'm a weirdo lol. 

Do all the things you love this week and again...:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Mmmm that sounds just like what I need. I had Kentucky chicken instead. But both work. 

Thank you. Im slight on self destruct mode, Im having a few ciders and trying to deal with it. This cycle has been the thoughest yet. 

Oh well on to the next


----------



## needausername

Oh Nix, I wish I could drive to Bristol and give you a big hug however I was in autopilot after getting home from walking the dog and poured myself a rum and coke.... plus it is late so i wouldnt get there til well after midnight. :kiss:

Guys, Im not kidding, the tiredness Im feeling is phenomenal. It is probably due to stress but in my head Im thinking what if....


----------



## KROERT56

needs- I literally fell asleep on my desk while doing work today. I'm generally a tired person, but need to be in a bed or on a couch. 

I'm sure it's just because I am stressed and have a ton of work to do, but I keep wondering... AF is due in 4 days. I feel like I should get an accurate test tomorrow with FMU. Not getting my hopes up, but this symptom spotting is a crazy thing! This can't all be in my head!


----------



## FTale

Hey all. Got my FX for those of us testing soon.
And my heart wrapped around you NIX.
AFM:I'm recovering in bed from a nasty slip and fall on my porch. Darn near broke my ring finger. My ring won't even fit. I'm slowly getting better as work is in the morning. What a day. The funny/ironic thing is my finger is so smashed up it looks pregnant.. little finger tip the fat knuckle and lower finger...maybe it's a sign lol.

Either way will be one first get typing on my cell for a bit. So excuse the typos.


----------



## needausername

Im actually tipsy on one small drink. Anyone that would know me would think that is absolutely hilarious and think I was having them on. Could be related to the tiredness and stress.

As for my skin, its gone so oily and covered in pimples that I have had to go buy some medicated cream. Well beyond the normal cosmetic type stuff. Im prone to acne my spots start developing post ovulation however not to this extent and this quickly. However.... still could be stress.

When I experience severe stress I end up having stuff like nausea, vomiting, dizziness, bloating, bowel disturbances, excessive sleeping, strong cravings, abdominal cramps. So, Im going to totally be extra over everything I feel.


----------



## Nixnax

Needs - where are from? Good on ya on the run and coke.

FTale - oh no, I hope you havent done too much damage. 

AFM - im stupidly drunk and going to bed as I have work at 7:30am. Ive been on self destruct mode today and thats silly because of work tomorrow. Wish me luck


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Ladies. Those bevies sound lovely. I can't seem to stay awake for the life of me lately. Sat and Sun I was asleep more than awake and still feel tired. 
K-I was kidding off in chairs and everywhere the week and half before my bfp so FX for you. And everyone for that matter. 

FTale- ouch! How miserable that must feel. I hope it heals fast. Have you got it splinted? 

Nix. Still sending hugs your way! :hugs:

Now that I've woken from my 2nd nap of the day at 16:15 I'm starving and craving Chinese food. Going to order some fat noodles and ginger beef. Hubby is still away at work. Hope he gets home Friday so he can come with to my Aunts wedding and our dating ultrasound on Monday and also for the vacay to the mountains with all our friends. Oilfield wife life means attending all these things alone if there is a job going and him missing out. It's too bad so I have FX he can finish the job in time.


----------



## needausername

Nixnax said:


> Needs - where are from? Good on ya on the run and coke.
> 
> AFM - im stupidly drunk and going to bed as I have work at 7:30am. Ive been on self destruct mode today and thats silly because of work tomorrow. Wish me luck

Currently living in the east of England. Decided to try out the moving country malarkey.

We all go through the self destruct mode when we dont get what we wish for. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## FTale

Needs: I hope you test positive.:hugs:

Nix: Praying your head doesnt hurt too badly. Get some caffiene. Get through this shift and get some sleep. :hugs:

Wish: Oh yes, very difficult living apart like that for long stints. Then going to company outtings alone. I hope he comes home soon as well. You have me wanting Poutine and chinese noodles :blush:

AFM: Finger is splinted. Hubby got me one that came with a finger ice splint pack so I can go back and forth between the two. I am going to test starting on Thursday and see what develops.:coffee:


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Oooh so exciting FTale. Have my everything crossed for you. And hope that finger heals fast :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, oh boy was I rocking a hangover this morning. I even skived off work. Naughty me. Was much needed though and my head it is in a much better place today. 

FTale- I hope your finger gets better soon. And Im. Looking forward to your tests this week. This has to be your month, it has to be. 

Needs - ah to change country, that would be amazing. I will retire outside of the uk, thats for sure.

Wish - ah that must be so hard DH not being around. Hope e gets to do all of the exciting stuff with you.


----------



## needausername

:hugs::hugs: to you Nix

I need alcohol tonight to help me cope with work stress. Im now off for the next few days. Luckily, I know enough about medication to contact the duty GP and get some as required medication. Normally, th done I asked for is given to those under the age of 18 or those at risk of addiction but I asked for that because I dont want any of the potentially addictive stuff no matter how small the dose. Plus it is safe in pregnancy.... in fact it is prescribed for nausea in pregnancy. So at least I will be happily out of it for the next day or two.

Ive decided to keep a DPO diary of symptoms until AF shows just Incase I am pregnant so I will be able to use it for comparison in the future.

Biggest change Ive noticed is the last 2 nights my dog has slept in my bedroom. She never sleeps in my bedroom.


----------



## FTale

NIX: Glad you got some extra sleep in. :hugs:

I am still going to be testing soon but it feels like an ordinary cycle to me. But I totally appreciate your hope for me. It would be amazing. I can't even image what it would be like at this point.


Needs: They say pets know first. FX!!


----------



## KROERT56

Needs- That's a neat development! My dogs are uninterested in me lol. 

Also, I woke up certain that Aunt Flo is coming any day now. Due in 3 days, had some cramping this morning (nothing I needed to take anything for, but it was there) and still some breast tenderness. I see no other changes taking place in my body so I'm 95% sure I'm out. :( will know for sure in a few days. 

I use an app to track my period and this cycle (because I thought there might have been an accident around ovulation) I've been tracking literally every single symptom. Hopefully it will help in the future. 

I know we weren't trying, but I can't help but feel a little disappointed! A baby would be a welcome addition to our little family of furballs. lol


----------



## FTale

Kroert: Hugs. I feel you. I pray when it's time you won't have to wait long.:hugs:


----------



## needausername

:hugs::hugs: to you Kroert 

The dog slept in my bedroom again last night. Also, I think Ive had some bowel changes but Im not 100%. Usually when Im stressed I go so much I need to take something to slow things down but I dont remember going all that much yesterday. Even my normal pace is about 3 times a day. Im going to watch that more closely today.


----------



## FTale

Well, I left the door open to my bedroom and the cat has decided to make himself at home in my bed as I work. While I'd like to believe he's near me because I'm pregnant, in reality its because he likes my soft blanket.:haha:


Ladies I have an urge to start stupidly testing at 5dpo. I always want to when I don't feel pregnant. As if testing early will change that. :dohh:

I'm holding off. Going to dive back into work deeply and hope I don't waste a test.


Wish: You got me thinking Poutine! Can't get it out of my head. I'm making it tonight.

HUGs All...catch you later


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Oh ladies. The TWW really plays with ones head... doesn't it. Right now I'm in the wait for my dating scan and that is playing with me. My skin has started clearing up, and as much I want to be happy I'm worried it's my hormones going away? (Could also be my charcoal soap I've been using :haha:) 
Right now I've decided I envy men at this point. They get all the fun and don't have to stress about every little thing their body does from TTC through pregnancy. :dohh: 

FTale- I can understand the need to pos :haha: I still have the urge now and then to remind myself it's real :blush: hope you can hold out a little longer so you don't have the bfn stress from just purely testing too early. I so hope you caught one this month. Have all my things crossed for you. 
Also... I need poutine now too... pulled pork poutine to be exact. Lol. May have to go for lunch. :thumbup:

Happy Tuesday everyone. 

Oh also! Apparently it's the time my body decides it doesn't like coffee but prefers tea in the AM... which is ok tbh cause then I can have more than one cup in a day. :coffee:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies. Nowt to report from this end really. CD3 an dying for fumble so DH is getting it tonight lol. Whether he likes it or not. 

FTale - NO!! No testing yet, its too early. Dont do it to yourself lady. How is your preggo finger doing? Mmmm poutine. You got me hungry now 

Wish - all of my friends who have recently been pregnant have had beautiful clear skin. Hopefully youre reaching that stage now. Hope you get your date for the scan soon. 

Needs- 3 times a day?? Say what?? Im lucky if I go 3 times per week. Last week when I was constipated I went once in 6 days. The amount of rubbish I can eat as well, I should be more regular, but its just not there. TMI LOL 

Kroert I hope AF Stays always Ive seen so many people on the July board be late with AF this month. There must be something in the water. Hoping you are late and that its because youre preggo. 

Bbq for dinner tonight, loves me a bbq.


----------



## needausername

Nix, I actually feel really ill if I only go once a day and I need to drink a lot of juice to counteract it.

So Ive actually gone twice today however I have been drinking waaaaay more juice than I normally do. About a liter a day. That would normally give me a pretty explosive result.

Also, the pinching sensation is getting pretty sharp at times and it is in the one spot. While my head was initially saying its probably ibs however ibs pain typically moves for me and this has constantly been in the one spot.

Skin is still super oily.


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Needs- I'm a 2-6x a day person too... good ol' IBS for ya. Though I've been more backed up lately... which adds to my bloat. Considered breaking out the maternity clothes cause everything is so uncomfortable but decided 7w is too early for that :haha: 
Nix- I don't know how you ladies who aren't regular do it. If I even miss a day I'm so uncomfortable and grumpy and gassy!:nope:
I never reached beautiful skin stage with last pregnancy or since going off the pill for that matter so maybe I do get that... however since I wrote that message I got two painful new spots emerging from the depths of hell that is my face :growlmad: knew it was too good to be true... could also be the poutine for lunch. :haha:
I'm glad you have some drive friend... I had a very very vivid dream this morning before waking and now I can't wait for DH to come home :blush:

Needs- I have my fingers crossed that thaws are good symptoms for you!:hugs:


----------



## needausername

I was out on an antidepressant a few years ago that causes constipation. I was sent for a review of my medication to a psychiatrist and she asked me have I been having much problems with constipation. I said Im really enjoying it as I was only going once a day and saving a fortune in toilet roll!


So, this wet feeling downstairs.... what is that usually like? Today Ive been feeling like Im really wet but when Im check Im not. Like I feel so wet it feels that it is leaking out all over my downstairs but it actually isnt at all.


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Needs... this may be another positive symptom :haha: FX for you!


----------



## needausername

I honestly have never felt like that downstairs before! Last time pregnancy was a possibility I knew I wasnt because it all felt normal down there. This is definitely very different for me. Old age and an under active thyroid mean I rarely ever feel wet unless it is really hot and Im sweating :haha:

I dont know whether to be excited or terrified. You know you spend your life waiting for so long for something and then it may happen and its like SHIIIIIIIT! I dont know what Im doing :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Nixnax

Got my fingers crossed for you needs, I hope this is your month. Its all sounding good so far. 

Wish - ah its awful sometimes. We went to festival last year and I didnt got for 6 days. I was smaller then and looked like Id swallowed a beach ball. It was sooo uncomfortable as well. It can really hurt at times. I buy a tea that can make me go when Im suffering too much, but I dont like taking senna too much as your body can get used to it. Since we started this poo convo though, I have been twice. Perhaps I should talk about it more often lol


----------



## needausername

I went on an exploratory journey this morning. I can report back conditions as creamy lotion in copious amounts. No wonder I feel so wet with all that in there.


----------



## FTale

Hahahaha

Poo??? Yes please. I am like Nix not going for days. By the time I do I feel sick to my stomach. I'm not reqular at all. Especially on the prenatals. As of late, I've discovered raisin Bran does the trick quite nicely:winkwink:

Wish: OMG...ur hubby will be thankful for your dreams:haha: 

Nix: What tea do you drink to get things going? I have IBS like Wish but my intestines spasm shut on anything in it so it's like food feels like it's moving through a pair of super small leggings. Bout double over in pain and look like a bowling ball is sitting under my shirt. Like you mentioned about your belly sticking right out....miserable. Are you intolerant to milk?


----------



## Nixnax

Lol needs, love your description. Hope its a good sign. 

FTale - the tea I drink is called slimatee its in my health stores in the uk. Not supermarkets though. You do NOT want to drink it before 9pm at night as youll be up in the night. Its like a peppermint tea. Does the job every time for me.


----------



## FTale

NIX: I wonder if I could just Peppermint tea a few times a day then.

Well, I dont think I got pregnant this time either. My body is going through its normal 'getting ready to start AF' routine. Meh, we tried. I should start AF August 3rd. :cry:

Really thought it would work this time. Felt like I had so many old wives tales come true :shrug:

I'll still test to see if we can pull off a miracle bfp. :blush:

So..about this Poutine..can I use shredded mozarella cheese or block cheese melted?


----------



## needausername

:hugs: ftale hoping you can pull of a miracle BFP too x

My boobs are now feeling full and achy. They are only normally sore when I have my AF.


----------



## FTale

needausername said:


> :hugs: ftale hoping you can pull of a miracle BFP too x
> 
> My boobs are now feeling full and achy. They are only normally sore when I have my AF.

Awww....thanks. It'll be a miracle at my age an no IVF. 

You got full and achy bbs? I'd kill for that....some thing. My nips just burn like hell. 


Hey I do have one strange thing today. I took an opk with fmu and then another at noon and it got darker.:shrug: What? Am I gearing up to O again :haha: I took an hpt but nothing at 6dpo. :coffee:

Welp, I'm done with this already....bring on some bfps or AF so I can get on with drinking coffee and cider like I REALLY want to :winkwink:

:dust: for you Needs/NIX gonna happen. Why? Because your friend here failed to tell you she found a 4 leaf clover in her front yard. Yep, a week ago. :flower:


----------



## needausername

I generally have no sensation in my nipples at all! 

Yikes! Now that is interesting but confusing! Hopefully the OPKs are picking up a bit of luck! Think that four leaf clover is for you!


----------



## needausername

I now have so many spots that I look like I have chickenpox all over my face, neck, chest and back. If it wasnt for my body being clear I would think I had the pox!

Nipples are now constantly erect which is highly unusual for me.

Ive had no pinching sensations since yesterday morning. Even at that it was a bit less pinchy and a bit duller. Having very mild cramps since yesterday. Like period cramps but way milder. 

Im still drinking about a liter of juice a day and my poo is fine! No mad dashes to the loo. So for that Im counting myself as constipated as typically a glass of juice 3 days in a row has explosive effects on me.

Cant really comment on tiredness as the heat is very atypical of here plus Ive been given the extra meds by GP for anxiety.


----------



## FTale

Needs: what dpo are you? I'm 7dpo and all my aches and pains are fading like typical.:coffee:


----------



## needausername

Im 7dpo (I think).

Just dipped an opk because I was curious and didnt want to waste an frer....
 



Attached Files:







D1BFA347-3CCC-4FCD-83F5-C6A795791DED.jpg
File size: 10 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LadyVictoria

Hey everyone. I'm 8DPO and excited about testing this weekend :) I keep comparing this month's chart to last month (preventing) and my temps last month began to decline at 6DPO while mine are steadily increasing, which I hope is a good sign. What do you think? Here's my chart. I only added BD around ovulation. 

https://i66.tinypic.com/344qv54.jpg


----------



## FTale

needausername said:


> Im 7dpo (I think).
> 
> Just dipped an opk because I was curious and didnt want to waste an frer....

lol...we did the same thing! Mine aren't positive but never really went blank. Yours look to have good color. I'll be tracking with mine till this weekend then test. FX for you


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

First off. Poutine. I'm glad I've started a trend here. I found a great recipe and explanation page for you here so enjoy this and let me know how it goes for you https://www.seasonsandsuppers.ca/authentic-canadian-poutine-recipe/
She goes through proper cheese selection and preparation. 

Second- oh my. You ladies have my sympathy. I couldn't imagine that constipation pain. I get the other. The sore bottom from going so often lol. I think I'll stick to this side... however sometimes it hits so sudden one must make an emergency stop for a toilet. You get good at knowing were you can stop to go. :blush:

Needs- those boobie and discharge symptoms (exploratory mission :haha:)sound pretty positive to me. FX for you! I've had gentle cramps, aches, pulling and very localized stabbing pains off and on since what I now assume was conception time. So who knows? Hope you are able to find some calm in your stressful days. It will help you a lot. Maybe try some meditation if you can? Remember your goal of mindfulness. :hugs:

FTale- I am of the persuasion to read the hidden messages from the universe. I like that you found a 4leaf clover. :dust: headed your way! FX :hugs:
Did you give up coffee for the TWW? This time around I've been more conscious of my caffine intake, keeping it under the recommended max of 200miilligrams/day. My Bump app gave me a great resource of caffine content of popular drinks. 
https://www.caffeineinformer.com/ 
There is no way I could give my all my coffee... especially with starting back at work again :coffee: 

Nix-How you doing girl? :flower: what's your body telling you this month?

AFM- (thanks for helping me with this Nix) I'm nearly halfway through the last day of my first full week back to work after my leave from losing our Angel. It's been a long week and I'm happy I have the next week and a bit off now. It's coming up to the long weekend so we are heading out to the mountains with friends for 7 days. It's our long weekend and also my birthday, and then :angel: babies due date the day after my birthday. Lots of emotions are catching up with me and I'm so exhausted from this pregnancy, as well as being back at work... I'm welcoming some time away to deal and process. 
I've been really worried by every creak and ache, slight cramp, extra cm, less cm & is this cm normal? So I need to really take some time to chill, meditate, relax and let go. No use putting extra stress on my body I suppose. Busy weekend before we can get away and just before we leave, it's Dating ultrasound (Monday at 1430) so I am just praying all is good. Don't know what I'll do if it isn't and all of the bad lines up into one week. So therefore trying to stay positive and sometimes failing miserably... but one foot in front of the other ladies. 

Have a fab Thursday every one and :dust: to all.


----------



## FTale

Wish::hugs: Praying for you Wish. Its a hard road you are on. Its been over a decade that I did exactly what you are doing and I didn't think I would make it. Now, I have an 8 year old daughter and I know way more about ttc, pregnancy, and loss than I ever thought I needed to know. Please keep us in the loop on how you are doing always. You got this.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, my god work has been busy, I didnt manage to get on here yesterday. 

Ooo FTale and needs, youre on the same DPO. Hope you test positive together too. And lady, you arent far behind. 

FTale - dont count yourself out yet, its way too early mrs. 

Needs - you have a lot of symptoms going on, I hope it all real. Do you feel different this month compared to others? 

Lady - you chart is looking good. Were you temping at a different time for the last 4 days? I use a temp adjuster if I wake up at a different time. Ill be temping from tomorrow. 

AF is officially gone for me. Time to start temping and digging out those opks


----------



## needausername

Definitely feel different however with the level of stress at work it could also be that.

My boobs are getting achier. Im also now bulging out the tops of my bras. I only got these bras a few weeks ago.

Im also mega bloated. Like so bad that my clothes hurt. But that could be because of the heat.


----------



## FTale

Lady: Welcome:flower: Didn't see your post. I've been working like crazy and trying to take 'posting' breaks as I can...lol FX for you!! And you chart looks fab!!


----------



## LadyVictoria

FTale- Thank you! These threads can move pretty quickly and the forum works a bit differently than what I'm used to so I feel like I've missed a lot every time I log in! 
I'm missing coffee and cider too, although I had a decaf the other day to warm up at work. When do you plan to test? I'm thinking Sunday at 11DPO :)


----------



## FTale

Lady: My hubby let me have two ciders right around ovulation time but no coffee in at least a month. I try to have some at the end of a bfn cycle but only if I am craving it. Tomorrow evening is when I plan to start testing with my sensitive OSOM test. Supposedly by 8dpo pm I should be able to get a faint bfp by 9dpo Saturday I should have a line. I have some left over ChoicMMed tests and DoubleCheq .. cheapies from Amazon.

FX 11 dpo brings you a sweet bfp. What test will u use?


----------



## Nixnax

Hey wish, I completely missed your post. I hope you have a fab time in the mountains. I completely understand your anxiety, I think I would be feeling exactly the same. 

Not a lot going on here, due to start ovulating on the run up to next weekend so will start doing opks Monday/Tuesday. 

I got itchy feet and book another holiday yesterday. We are going to the Canary Islands in October. I cant wait.


----------



## FTale

Nix: So um, when are you taking me with on holiday? :blush: I've heard of Canary Islands but never looked up what they are. Is it like a jungle?

And I decided not to test today. I realized I made my test day stupid early and don't care about how sensitive the tests are. I want to keep hoping for another day.

It's Friday and I cannot wait to stop working and I haven't even started LOL


----------



## Nixnax

The Canary Islands are down by Africa but are Spanish islands. They are made from volcanoes and are more desert than anything. Im so naughty, I didnt tell DH until I booked it. He didnt really tell me off though, who doesnt like a holiday right?! Thought wed better get our travel in now whilst we dont have kiddies. Weve also booked the Austrian F1 weekend for next June! So excited. 

Well I thought AF had gone, but I have heavyish brown spotting today. I must be having a uterus clear out. My AF on holiday was unusually light. 

Good on you for not testing today, save them for a couple of days


----------



## FTale

:winkwink: You are raking in the good times. You do know its when it happens...:haha:

But you are right to get the fun out of the way now ROFL.


----------



## LadyVictoria

FTale - The most sensitive tests I have are 3 FRERs. I use [email protected] OPKs and have HCG strips too but I've heard that they're not as sensitive? And then I have one CB digital from a scare I had last summer. 

I'm feeling kinda down after spending all night and morning in the ER with my husband. He had a tumble and broke his right wrist and fractured his left elbow. I'm tempted to maybe test early like tonight or tomorrow. We could use some good news!


----------



## FTale

LadyVictoria said:


> FTale - The most sensitive tests I have are 3 FRERs. I use [email protected] OPKs and have HCG strips too but I've heard that they're not as sensitive? And then I have one CB digital from a scare I had last summer.
> 
> I'm feeling kinda down after spending all night and morning in the ER with my husband. He had a tumble and broke his right wrist and fractured his left elbow. I'm tempted to maybe test early like tonight or tomorrow. We could use some good news!

:cry: That is pure agony. Praying his recovery goes really well and fast. When my husband broke his ankle he was out of it for 3 months. I could tell he felt helpless even when he had his 'walk brace' on. I'm sure you will take good care of him. :hugs:

Test when you are ready. :flower:


----------



## Nixnax

Sorry to hear that lady, I hope he makes a fast recovery. 

FTale who knows, maybe holidays make babies?! Not that I can afford one every month lol.


----------



## needausername

Hi all, just dipping in super quick.... was working all day today and working again tomorrow. Done an OPK this morning and there wasnt a hint of a line. It was the same when I got home then I read the package properly and a negative can only be confirmed after 10mins so i went back to it after a while and the line was there. Still going to try wait it out until Monday before using the FRER. I do have cheapies arriving tomorrow so I could be tempted to use one on Sunday.

My boobs are even more sore today. Wasnt helped by the fact that the wire popped out of my bra at work and was digging in.

Discharge is still there but I think I am getting thrush. Im getting a bit irritated down there. 

Definitely on the constipated side. Only went once today and I drank a full carton of juice.


----------



## FTale

9dpo bfns across the board for me. Time for some thick coffee and hotbaths.

Have a wonderful weekend ladies! 

:dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Sorry about the BFNs ftale. Biggest hugs to you. Xx

Needs good luck on Monday with the FRER

We were up at 6am to go surfing today, but the seas are too choppy, so were going on a long bike ride instead and stopping for lunch. Time to start the fitness kick again


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Sorry about the BFNs ftale. Biggest hugs to you. Xx
> 
> Needs good luck on Monday with the FRER
> 
> We were up at 6am to go surfing today, but the seas are too choppy, so were going on a long bike ride instead and stopping for lunch. Time to start the fitness kick again


Have fun :hugs:


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

I'm so jealous you are by the ocean. That is a dream for me. 
Enjoy your day Nix. 

FTale- ugh. I'm sorry lady. Will you test again?


----------



## LadyVictoria

FTale- Thanks. I did an [email protected] with FMU today and it looked stark white to me. I had some cramping yesterday but it's so hard to know what it could be from, like late implantation or just gas moving around or something. My temperature is still going up though so who knows. I won't count myself out until my period shows. And if it does, I'm totally okay with not being pregnant right now since I'm stuck with all the house work for a little while! 

Nix - Thank you! I hope he does too.


----------



## needausername

:hugs: Ftale. Don&#8217;t be disheartened yet. It still is 9DPOonly. 

My OPKs are still only faint. No increase in color. I did cave and do a FRER this morning and it was a BFN. Not even a squinter. Even tried to see was there a dodgy positive when I got home from work and not even a dodgy.

I did buy cheapies that arrived today so going to use them for the next few mornings rather than using another FRER.

My only real symptom atm is slowed down poos despite eating a lot of fibrous food and juice. Pee is rather cloudy and more concentrated but that could be down to me not drinking as much water the last two days. 

Oh, forgot my boobs re plan and utter torture atm. They are sore, achy and damn they are itchy! Also it does seem to be thrush developing but I am due at the nurse on Monday for my cervical smear so I can&#8217;t really use anything.

That sounds like so much fun Nix.... I miss the sea. I can&#8217;t swim but I love the sea air.

LadyV... when are you due AF?


----------



## LadyVictoria

Need - The 30th. I kinda felt like I was getting my period today because I felt really wet down there and kinda crampy. But all I have is watery CM and the crampy feeling has subsided. Usually when I get that feeling, my period starts right away, but it's not here. I think I'm going to test tomorrow morning with another FRER and see if I get anything. 

So you used an OPK as a pregnancy test? How does that work?


----------



## needausername

Im not 100% with the science but the hormone that is raised at ovulation time is rather similar to hcg. They are from the same family or something like that. So OPKs May pick up hcg if used at the right times. However, they arent meant to be as sensitive as a FRER but people tend to use them because they are bought in bulk and cheap so it gives POAS addicts an outlet for their needs :haha:


----------



## LadyVictoria

Need - Thanks for explaining! I didn't know that. I got the [email protected] box with 50 LH strips and 20 HCG and didn't use any of the HCGs last cycle because we prevented. So I have enough of those for this cycle and it would be nice to not need another box for a while :) We shall see.


----------



## Nixnax

Good luck ladies. I have everything crossed for you all. 

Not a lot happening this end. Just practicing ready for ovulation. 

We ended up doing 37 miles on the bikes yesterday. My bum hurts lol. We dont live too near the sea. The closest is 26 miles, but thats a brown muddy sea. We have to drive 100 miles for a nice sea that you would want to get in. We have a chilled day today, roast dinner and cinema.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Well I tested with FMU (11DPO) and both my FRER and [email protected] are stark white. AF is due tomorrow and I think I won't bother testing again unless she doesn't show. I didn't think seeing the negatives would get me so upset, but I'm already feeling down about my husband's injuries. Oh well.


----------



## FTale

Lady: I'm sorry. Yeah, bfns do take you down a bit. I tested bfn this morning too. :hugs:

If AF comes, will you try again next cycle or will your hubby's injuries put you back a few cycles?:hugs:


----------



## needausername

:hugs::hugs: LadyV and Ftale

BFN here too. I dont feel pregnant. I feel like Im building up to AF.


----------



## LadyVictoria

FTale - Sorry we're in the same boat. We'll see what the next couple of days bring. If my husband feels up to it then we can try next cycle. He joked and said that nothing down there is broken so hopefully he heals quickly and keeps up the good attitude.


----------



## LadyVictoria

Need - Sorry to hear that! We sure are in good company. I've been feeling like I could get AF at any moment and I'm so moody (but probably due to stress too) but nothing is going on yet.


----------



## FTale

LadyVictoria said:


> FTale - Sorry we're in the same boat. We'll see what the next couple of days bring. If my husband feels up to it then we can try next cycle. He joked and said that nothing down there is broken so hopefully he heals quickly and keeps up the good attitude.

Lady: ROFL...I love his spirit.lol...

NIX: How are you doing? All pumped up from doing all your activities? I wish I had the energy. Soon enough. I had to change my workout routine. Man workouts tore my right hip flexors. Have a new line up to do in the morning geared for people with bad backs and joints/such..lol..I'm old.


Well, ladies, I did some reading and found its going to take me a while longer to conceive. I've always known my bmi was high but didn't know how badly it can hurt egg quality. So its no wonder IUIs have not helped. I've got a long road in front of me but after much prayer I know it will happen - for all of us.

:dust:


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Nix- Vancouver (coastal city) is over 1,161km away from us... so I am going to do continue to be jealous. We have many lakes near by but they are really glorified sloughs :haha: then in the mountains there are glacial run off lakes, while beautiful, are usually too cold to enjoy swimming in. Water (especially ocean) soothes my soul. Mountains do the trick too and they are about 3hrs away so we get there more often. 
I'm glad you guys are getting in some practice. Sounds like you are doing well at being active. FX everything falls into place this month for you! :hugs:

Lady- I had some [email protected] tests this last cycle and I found them to be just crap. I didn't get ANYTHING until at was 6 days late and getting great bright :bfp: on FRER for days. There seems to be no slight positives with them. I've seen other people complain about them too. I'd suggest getting some other ones delivered fast or going to dollar store rather than using those. FX for you and :dust: Hope your husband heals fast. Nothing worse than a wounded and whiny hubby lol. 

Needs: Don't count yourself out till the :witch: shows. I didn't get a bfp until I was 3 days late. I had super super faint... but not really any color up until then. FX for you. How is the anxiety medication helping? Sometimes (often :haha:) I regret going off my general anxiety meds before this journey... but I'm trying to stay off. I think it is really smart of you to do all you need to manage your stress during this time. I may have to look into something again cause these 8 weeks have been torture already... and still have 31 or so weeks to go lol. 

FTale- I'm sorry you are having a rough go. :hugs: when is af due? I'm still holding out hope for you over here. :dust: 
Also, ouch! Tore your hip flexor??? That sounds miserable! :nope: are you able to move around ok? How is your finger doing? Sending you lots of hugs and strength :hugs: :hugs:

AFM- another busy weekend is done in the books. My Aunts wedding was amazing and I did my speech without crying. The bridal shower today was good but it was so hot out today I have been fighting a migraine most of it and had to leave the shower early. I'm glad I've helped out so much earlier on with the wedding, cause I feel like I'm failing at my bridesmaid duties these days. 
Trying to get my husband to realise that growing a baby AGAIN is really hard work and I'm exhausted, not lazy. I am just to the bone-can't move tired so often. Add in some migraines with only Tylenol as a fix and it is really hard to get things done. He is usually so good but he is worn out from work and injured his back at work just before our holidays too... where he has lots of dirtbiking opportunities in the mountains so he is upset with himself I think. Like I said to Lady- grumpy hubby ](*,) 
Dating ultrasound is TOMORROW :shock: and I'm getting really nervous. First miscarriage was at 8.5 weeks I'm 8.3 tomorrow (or so we will see tomorrow) and I've been into the doctor the last 2 weeks (not my doctor as she is away and have had crappy substitutions). I thought I had yeast infection... but never got the itch. Have had slightly yellow cm and then it turned foul smelling (tmi) so I went back and was swabbed to see if it was B.V instead. Have had some cramping off and on... but hard to tell if it is poo cramps sometimes as I'm more backed up than normal. Sometimes I do too much also and I get a little crappy. Anyways. I've read that B.V can lead to miscarriage though the ancient old fart I saw last week didn't seem to know that and so I'm waiting for the results of the swabs to come back so I can stop panicking. (Yeah right) Poor hubby came home from work after a couple weeks but I'm afraid to bd until.i find out what's going on... plus we have been running busy and again... I'm exhausted... this may also be contributing to his grumpy mood haha. Maybe I should be nice to him in the morning. 

Anyways ladies... I'm rambling on. Say a little prayer for us and send good healthy sticky baby vibes my way please. I can't wait to get this scan over with. Hoping so much everything is fine... other wise I don't know what we will do. Our vacation includes many many people and a long drive both ways. :shrug: ugh. I need to stop thinking. Anyone got a cure for that? Ok. For real this time. Good night all :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Sorry about the BFNs ladies. Im stil routing for you all. 
FTale- ouchy, hope your hip flexors heal soon. As part of my works heath insurance I get 40% discount at a posh gym next door to my work. Im going there tomorrow for a taster session. It has a pool and everything. Im really struggling with my weight. Ive put the 7lbs I lost the other week back on. Im putting on 1/2lb per day. I just cant stop myself. So new gym, new plan from this week. 

Wish - bless you with the migraines. Thats no fun at all. Im suffering with a bout of bv as well. I often get it after my period. Its awful, I feel for you. In the uk we have an over the counter treatment that we can buy, not sure if you have that in Canada. Its just a cream that we can put inside to rebalance the ph. Yikes, you live a long way from the sea. I dont feel so bad now. 

Im on the late shift again this week, so am currently catching up on a tv programme before I plan to attack the house, it looks like a tornado has ripped through it today!


----------



## needausername

:witch: not due until Friday so I know in my head it is still very early. 

I tried doing my BBT but with my sleep pattern being all over the place it didnt work out too good. Damn shift work.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey needs same here, my temps are all over the place. I just take it immediately after waking and tell FF that I took it at 6:30. I normally do get up with DH at 6:30 even if Im on lates, just for a cuppa then I go back to bed. Otherwise I wouldnt see him all week. This morning I didnt though, so I had to fake my temp time


----------



## LadyVictoria

FTale - My man won't let much stand in the way of BD lmao 

Wish - It seems that some people do get faint lines on them and early on while others don't get anything until way later, so I know that I may not be out yet since AF has not shown yet. I have one FRER left that I don't want to use until I'm technically late, which would be tomorrow. Thanks for the well wishes for myself and hubby! He's using his left arm more and more and is much less whiny :) I hope that you feel better soon and that your ultrasound goes well!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hi ladies :wave: 
I'm back. I am TOO excited to be back. DH has decided that he also wants to have another, and the feeling hasn't gone away.. if anything it's gotten stronger. I'm glad, so so glad. I'm so ready for this now.
My brother in law is having another next year and so are two family friends. I'm SO ready for that to be me.
Will try to catch up with you girls by reading back through a few pages. I'm CD15 at the moment, DTD cd12, 13 and 14. I haven't been taking my temps as we're going to take a relaxed approach this time, but I'm right in the "fertile window" in theory, so I'm hoping it's going to be "beginners luck"!


----------



## Nixnax

Yay mrsmummy, so glad you are back. We missed you. Go catch that eggy. Wink wink


----------



## needausername

Running late for work but quick update.... spotting this morning. It looks like normal pre AF spotting.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey needs, oh no I hope AF full flow doesnt arrive. Big hugs


----------



## needausername

AF isnt due until Friday. If it is AF I should start getting a headache tomorrow. If not, I will have it on Thursday.


----------



## FTale

Welcome back MrsMummy :flower:

Needs: Sorry about the spotting. FX AF doesn't show but totally get the headache signal. I already got mine yesterday.

Nix: How is nightshift going? I'm not sure how you do it. I was a total zombie around 2 to 3am. I would wake up again about 6am in time enough to go home and get some sleep. Luckily when I did that it was summer time and the lil one did not have to be in school.

I forgot to check your chart but hope AF is over for you. I'm barely getting ready for it. Totally off my progesterone today and waiting for her to show this weekend. :coffee:

You know I still have exercised like I've been wanting to. Feeling sorry for myself....:haha:. I'll be even sorry when I out grow my new jeans even more. :dohh:

I think tomorrow will be a good time to start a new since its the first day of school for my daughter. I'll get me a lil schedule going and go from there FX.

Lady: How are you doing?


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

At ultrasound yesterday baby Maple is measuring in at 7w3d and heart rate of 163. Dating from LMP is 8w3d, but lady said there is a week give or take at this point... I'm trying not to freak out about it cause she says it's normal but I don't know what to think either. Was good to see a heart beat. 

Made it out to the cabin round 11pm. It's super hot out today and should be the whole week so feels like we get a proper vacation... but also glad there is a.c. indoors. Getting overheated easy. 
With my penance for wine always my friends have seen right through me so they all know. Now I'm just hoping this one sticks so I don't have to go through the retraction again. 

Hope everyone's week is going well and AF is staying away from everyone.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies

FTale - the night shifts are killing me this week. I hate them so much. And so does DH. Especially when its ovuation week (like this week) and I wake him up when I get home for BDing. Mind you, last night we bdd then went to sleep and an hour later he wanted more! Was nice but we are both rather tired today. 

Opk was neg yesterday, Ill skip todays and do another tomorrow. 

Wish, yay for the scan. I bet it was amazing to see it. My friends are the same. They will see right through me when I turn alcohol down! Itll be hard to hide. 

I have my free day at the new gym today, was supposed to go yesterday, but I couldnt drag my backside out of bed in time! 

Lady how you doing? 

Needs I hope she stays away, I get the headache feeling as well.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Enjoy the gym! I'm meant to be restarting when my two are back at school in September as they'll both be full time! I guess if i do get that bfp before then ill give it a miss and just continue what I'm doing at home.

Quick ff question - if I'm not temping etc but i do enter other signs e.g. ewcm etc, will ff pick up an O date? Or is it purely based on temps and/or opks?

Assuming I'm in the tww via predicted O day that it has given (which i assume is the generic for any 30 day cycle) I should be 1dpo today. However, I think I may have O'd on Sunday or Monday.. heaps of ewcm and lefty cramps. Also have major skin breakout right now!! Teenager alert! 

I knew I wouldn't be able to be relaxed about it all once I got going :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha mrsmummy is back in the game lol. 

Yes if you put opks and Cm in, it will give you a dotted line for suspected ovulation. It wont be a solid line and it wont be crosshairs as youre not temping. 

Thanks, I dont have the energy really but hey ho, needs must


----------



## mrsmummy2

Will wait it out this cycle and buy some opks if need be for the next one i think! Cannot face temping again. It made my sleep pattern suck!


----------



## Nixnax

Yeah I dont find it easy, and with shift work I have to tell fibs on the time I took it. Im only temping because I was 5 days late last cycle. I blame that on the holiday though


----------



## needausername

Aw Nix, as exhausting as that seems it sure does sound fun!

Still spotting today and it&#8217;s gone from pink yesterday to brown today. Not that heavy. Seems heavier than my normal pre AF spotting which is normally just one or two times on toilet tissue but this has been since yesterday. Far far lighter than my period though.

Hopefully I&#8217;ve caught and it&#8217;s implantation. No headache at all today. Still BFNs on the cheapies. I might use the second FRER tomorrow.


----------



## mrsmummy2

needausername said:


> Aw Nix, as exhausting as that seems it sure does sound fun!
> 
> Still spotting today and its gone from pink yesterday to brown today. Not that heavy. Seems heavier than my normal pre AF spotting which is normally just one or two times on toilet tissue but this has been since yesterday. Far far lighter than my period though.
> 
> Hopefully Ive caught and its implantation. No headache at all today. Still BFNs on the cheapies. I might use the second FRER tomorrow.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## needausername

The app I use to track my period has changed the forecast for my AF arrival to Saturday. Argh! 

Im feeling weak and nauseous in the late evenings but Im not sure if this is just from tiredness from work as nausea is common for me when Im super tired.


----------



## needausername

Im on day 3 of spotting which is longer plus heavier than my usual Pre AF spotting but lighter than period. It was pink 2 days ago, brown yesterday and then pink today.

If it is the start of my period today then it should be bright red by end of day.


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy: Hopefully you are in the tww.:happydance: What day is AF due?

Nix: Is there a chance for you to stay off the nightshifts? I know finding good paying work is hard but geesh. I hope your cycle is good to you and lays a good egg to call baby here soon. :hugs:

Needs: I'm actually jealous of your spotting. I've been waiting since 9dpo for AF to get it over with already but all I got was bfn after bfn...so done with this cycle..lol FX your spotting is IB.

Wish: How are you doing?

Lady: Did you test again yet? 

AFM: Tired, working more than my lazy butt wants to. Accepted my eggs are mush. Only Prayer will heal these bad boys. Ok, I'm sneaking a nap. I have no idea why I'm so tired other than the rainy weather.

Later ladies


----------



## Nixnax

FTale - I have to a week of lates every 3 weeks. Its way more than I used to do. I used to do 6 weeks of earlies then 2 weeks of lates. Now its earlies then middles then lates. I hate it. Ive just applied for a 6 month secondment in my company. Its in the team that I want to progress to. Wish me luck. 

Hopefully the tiredness is a good sign. 

Still rooting for you needs


----------



## mrsmummy2

I hope so! AF should be here on Aug 14th/15th. Im going to try to wait until at least the 17th to test. The amount of money I've wasted on hpts before is ridiculous :haha:

I'm so with you on the tiredness. We took the kids to see a movie this afternoon... totally nearly fell asleep. How embarassing haha!! The weather here is so muggy.. Ive also got a lovely headache going on too.


----------



## Nixnax

Todays opk is almost positive. Its CD12 for me today, so hubby is getting it later :haha:
 



Attached Files:







B939918B-8A63-43C1-B8C5-A63A77B72612.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## needausername

Damn! Im kinda jealous Nix! I miss all that ovulation action :haha::haha:

Just checked my cervix and it is higher than it was a few days ago. So praying hard.

Also, so damn tired but that could be totally due to the shifts I worked this week, how busy work is plus stress going on.

Actually had a total meltdown at work yesterday. I had a chat with my manager and managed to calm a little but then I was back at my desk and the next senior manager passed through and said hello. Because I wasnt as cheerful as normal he asked was I ok and then double backed to look at me properly and well that was just a complete disaster. Never ask a woman is she ok when she isnt because they just opens the floodgates!

Stress and either hormones from PMS or pregnancy are not a good combination.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nixnax said:


> Todays opk is almost positive. Its CD12 for me today, so hubby is getting it later :haha:

Haha! Happy BDing :happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

Awww needs hope you feel better soon. I wish there was an obvious sign for when we want people to leave us. Like if our hair turned green or something. 

We havent had much action this month, time to change that


----------



## needausername

To be fair, he is an incredibly decent person so my second meltdown actually was helpful in the end. I may be reducing my hours at work temporarily.


----------



## Nixnax

Theres no need to be jealous now, just got home from work and DH isnt having non of it. Feels like Im having slight ovulation pains as well, so will probably miss our chance this cycle!


----------



## needausername

Hopefully all the action yesterday was enough!

I have only very light spotting today as if it is near the end of whatever is going on. 

AF is due tomorrow. BFN on cheapie test and FRER this morning.

If I dont get AF tomorrow Im going to buy a clear blue to use on Sunday. Although the bummer is if I get a positive I will be heading straight to work afterwards and wont get to bask in the glory of it. Or else I will be heading to work feeling sad and defeated.


----------



## needausername

Im starting to hate my body now. Its back to pink blood.

I seem to be going through the same pattern the last 4 mornings now.... mild cramping followed by pink blood on wiping. Spotting reduces to flecks of blood towards the end of day and moving towards a brown color. Drier brown color first thing in the morning then a few hours later mild cramping.. pink blood etc.

This is actual torture waiting.


----------



## mrsmummy2

How strange! Hopefully its a sign of something positive! 
:dust:


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Todays opk is almost positive. Its CD12 for me today, so hubby is getting it later :haha:

Hahaha...like Christmas for him!! Heheheh


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy: Same here..can't barely go to a show and heck all 3 of us are having troubles..lol

Needs: Sorry. Hugs. Hormones get us hard and guys just get hungry and horny...pffft..Hope you have a good weekend and your cycle has me totally baffled.

Nix: What did the big guy do? Not want any?? What?

Well I'm cd1 like a river. No spotting. Glad to be getting it over was feeling so I'll.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thankfully I feel heaps better today. Not sure how, as we spent almost 4 hours at a softplay centre this afternoon! These summer holidays are killing my bank account :haha: lord help us when we finally have another! Free days out to the park it is!

Sorry about it being cd1 :hugs: fingers crossed this will be your lucky cycle!


----------



## Nixnax

Ah FTale, the lazy git just fell asleep and wouldnt wake up! Ive promised him naughty underwear tonight so he keeps texting me telling me to hurry up and finish work lol. I know what works him up he he he

Im so sorry AF came. I really hope you catch soon. Get yourself a cider and chill. 

Mrsmummy- lol theres another 5 weeks to go yet. Im enjoying the lack of traffic on the way to work and back. My day is so much shorter now. Theres lots of free things you can do, just need to think outside the box and make them exciting


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ah i know :haha:
I do love having them home though... school holidays are definitely my favourite times of the year!

DH is back to work tomorrow so no doubt the spending will slow down :haha:
We tend to do stuff that costs while we can when hes off.. then its more like park life or garden fun :haha:


----------



## needausername

Its looking like spotting may be turning in to AF. Its heavier tonight and nearer to the red side of pink.


----------



## mrsmummy2

needausername said:


> Its looking like spotting may be turning in to AF. Its heavier tonight and nearer to the red side of pink.

Hope this cycle hurries past so you can focus on the next one :hugs:


----------



## needausername

Im going to count myself out. I really do think Im more into AF territory.

Its looking like our next attempt will be November cycle. Oh well. Trying to look at the positive that Im due to start a course that I will need to do a lot of studying for so at least I wont be giving birth in the middle of it.


----------



## Nixnax

Sorry to hear that needs. Like you said, you have something positive to focus on now. Feel free to join us again later, at this rate Ill still be here. 

3dpo here and just sailing through. Had a very heavy weekend, so Im hoping a couple of drunken fumbles did the trick


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed nix!


----------



## FTale

Nix: You got my vote!! That's how it usually happens. :dust:

Mrsmummy: How are you doing? What dpo are you on? I didn't see your chart if its posted...went straight to posting...will look in a bit.


AFM: I'm totally out of it today. Trying out a new Ubiquinol with Mitochondrial support. I mostly feel drowsy...lol...its suppose to help with everything but I don't know if I can stay awake long enough to keep taking it:haha:

I still feel a bit achey in my ovaries but my AF was a bust. Just weird and basically over with. Just a day of heavy spotting, then a light dayish, followed by a light episode then nothing. Cd4 is nothing again..maybe a spot or two???. I thought I'd have a heavy one after all the follies I ovulated. Nope.

Meanwhile, back to half dozing while trying to work...ugh...I'll catch you ladies a lil later.


----------



## mrsmummy2

I'm so full up with a cold... it sucks!! In August too... who even gets ill in the height of summer?!
Not sure dpo... possibly 6.. im 9 days from AF though.
I had some left sided cramps then right.. but today ive got low down central cramps :shrug:
Not sure what it all means, but ill go with it for now :haha:

Thats an odd cycle! Roll on ovulation for you.. Hope you feel more awake soon!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, I had a strange AF this month as well. Was gone in 3 days waited a day then it came back to torture me with spotting for 3 days! 

Ive been concentrating on my fitness. I went for a health MOT at the gym yesterday and was told my BMI was high (I knew that) and my cholesterol. So Im working to get that down. I went swimming yesterday before work and am doing the same today. I want to get back down to the healthy BMI range. My blood glucose was good so I dont have to worry about diabetes. It was very interesting to see all of the figures.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh wow. Im surprised with all that exercise you do!
I feel SO big at the mo. (I am still overweight, but no where near what I was 2 years ago)
Cannot get my head around it at all. I know I need to .. its just the motivation I'm lacking!


----------



## Nixnax

Its not at all easy, I can tell you. I have to keep doing it because as soon as I miss a day, Ill stop. I do exercise a lot, but I also eat a lot of terrible food. Thats my big downfall


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yeah.. once I lose momentum Im done for.. (thats where I'm at now :dohh:)
All the food is just too good to miss out on :rofl:

I hope when i finally get pregnant i crave kale and spinach not chocolate and pizza :haha:


----------



## FTale

Well the achey ovaries turned out to be my right one having a cyst pop...ooooh the pain. 

I'm seeing my gyno tomorrow for some bc. My ovaries need a break.

I guess I'll be watching you girls go for it unless my doc won't give me bc
:happydance:

I love food too but not all greasy.. veggie meals too but Soo lazy. Don't want to cook them. And I am the same way, one interruption and I will stop exercising.:dohh:


----------



## Nixnax

Oh no FTale, Im so sorry to hear that. I hope you can get it all sorted soon. 

I may be off the TTC waggon soon as well. DH sounds like hes going off the idea. We need to have a big talk because I do want kids and if we arent on the same page Ill end up resenting him. I think its all down to his issue to be honest. If he cant do what it takes to make a baby then whats the point (in his eyes). So scared to bring this up with him but Ill have to at some point


----------



## FTale

HUGS NIX.

I feel you completely. When my hubs and I first met, he didn't want kids. I had to stuff it down deep and push on since I at least have one of my own. But when he came around and wanted to try that old baby rush came back and it is hard to push down again. BUT...I have a lil one , I'm old and so it is by far way easier for me to do. You are young and if the desire to have a baby out ways your affections for your hubby then yes, you will end up resenting him.

If no tests have been done on either of you, its too soon to give up. Its only fair to look at a minimum your bloods.

I don't know how he is going to respond but you know I'm in your corner with whatever you are going through. So tough. Also, remember though, even if you stop trying doesn't mean it won't happen. I hate hearing that but its true. The right egg comes along and kerplunk - you're happily knocked up. :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

I think he just wants to be older himself. Hes 33 and Im 35 in a few months. I still have time but Im petrified Ill miss my chance. 

I will be mentioning the tests again soon, he was keen about that part not long ago. Poor chap, I think its all a mental thing


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ftale - hope you get the outcome you want with the gyno. Its a shame, but i get the needing to take a break :hugs:

Nix - oh no! i hope *if* that talk happens, that you can find a way to move forward together and perhaps get some bloods done or something like ftale suggested. At least you'll know fertility wise where you stand.

I agree with ftale that you'll definitely end up resenting him. Its such a big deal having children.. definitely not something thats easy to push down and move on from easily. 
Big hugs :hugs: always here if you need to chat


----------



## FTale

NIX: :hugs: You will do fine. I think he is crazy about you but as you said, its all mental.

Mrsmummy: Thank you. I hope things work out as well. I'm still sore and I hope I can afford a sono tomorrow because I think I need one.

How are you doing?

I am so looking forward to stalking you two during your tww.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed. Keep us updated :)

I'm alright thanks. Finally starting to get over this cold... not sure if im optomistic or not this month! The days seem to be flying by this tww. I'm not even desperate to test?! How odd :rofl: 1 week til AF is due....


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, big love to you both. I love the support we give each other. 

Keep us update FTale, I hope the aches pass soon. 

Mrsmummy- same here, one week until AF. 

I undid all of my good work in the pool with a pizza last night. I need my mouth sewn shut lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oops! I could so go for pizza right now.
Ive got typical AF style cramps today... bit odd as its still a week away :shrug: its hard to think they could be pregnancy related as we're so used to those cramps meaning AF!


----------



## FTale

NIX: I broke and had chicken nuggets last night. Gained a lb..lol but back to juicing...don't want my intestines full at all. No touching ovaries too much:haha:


You two are a week out from AF already...my goodness! 

Guess I'd better quit fart knocking around and get to the docs.

:dust:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Random bouts of sickness have occured throughout my day:shrug: 
Let the symptom spotting begin...! :haha:


----------



## Babydreaming9

Hi all! Im new here, I did post this in another thread but it seems to be a quiet one and Im anxiously waiting and needing to talk to people in the same wait!! &#128514;&#128514; I am sending myself insane! 

So heres my cycle this month and I really hope my second cycle is a winner, I really want to TTC without having to temp or take ovulation tests so I dont add more pressure as I have quite a hectic life as it is I worry itll prevent us from conceiving!! 

CD1 25/7 - 0
CD2 - 7 - 0
CD8 - Sticky CM - BD Night
CD9 - No symptoms just Sticky CM
CD10 - Sticky CM - BD Night
CD11 - Sticky CM - 0
CD12 - No symptoms apart from normal creamy CM
CD13 - Wet CM BD Night
CD14 7/8 - Possible O? / Slight Stabbing pain in pelvis before bedtime / BD at Night - really hurt the cervix but persevered!! 
CD15 1DPO? - dull ache this AM upon waking and mild cramps for around 4 hours its very on and off and can just about feel it, nipples are slightly tender at the ends but nothing major only when touched, no other pain.
I dont have much CM today and havent seen any EWCM yet although the Wet CM I did have on CD13 there was a lot of it but was still of a light white colour ! Ill keep updating this as I spot anymore symptoms although trying not to symptom spot everything to get my hopes up! &#128514; its such a difficult wait! Is anyone else due to test around 22nd August?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Good luck babydreaming! I'm planning to test on the 16th/17th... waiting until AFTER AF is due to avoid disappointment.


----------



## Babydreaming9

Thank you! Im really hoping this is it, my OH has a child from a previous and its so nice to see their bond it almost makes it harder! Aw yeah I do feel the same, I tested early last month and its so deflating to see BFN, I will be waiting until 23rd August to test it AF doesnt arrive on 22nd! Have you had many symptoms this month? Good luck to you too! I hope this is your month xxx


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ah yeh I can imagine that could make it harder for you. Fingers crossed your bfp is right around the corner!

I've got some nausea, super tired and some cramps. How about you? 
This is our first month properly trying again after a mc in march.. we did try on and off for about 6 weeks or so afterwards but it all got a bit much.. we needed to take a step back. Hoping for "beginners luck!" :D


----------



## Babydreaming9

Im so sorry to hear of your loss ! I can imagine its hard to try again after, hopefully youll have all the luck this month, Ill keep checking back to see your progress! 
Im only 1DPO if Ive calculated right, I havent been charting or temping yet, I wanted to try without first and then if no luck in a few months Ill learn how to do it. Ive gone from 15 days back from expected AF and all the signs for O were there yesterday and today. Ive had mild cramps today but not sure if its just O but seems to be central. Its early for me to have cramps as well I dont usually, I just usually get a stitch pain straight after O. Last month I had every symptom you could imagine, I was dizzy, nauseous, my boobs were so sore I couldnt even stand up out of bed without holding them. Yet AF still arrived I was so convinced. Im trying to not get my hopes up but last month we only BD the day of O and the days after as I miscalculated. Where as this month weve BD before and around O. Can only keep our fingers and toes crossed!! &#128584;


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thankyou <3 

I'm not using any tracking methods at the moment.. just winging it for now and see how we go! Temping got me stressed! We just aimed to BD every other day.

So annoying that our bodies play tricks on us!
Everything crossed!!


----------



## Nixnax

Good morning you beautiful lot. Welcome dreaming and good luck this cycle. Im currently 6DPO so Af is due 16th,17th. I wont be testing unless Im late, I cant bare the BFNs. I was 5 days late last month and not a BFP in sight. Im temping this month to see whether my ovulation day has changed because of being late last month, but it hasnt. I flew back from holiday on ovulation day last month so that must have delayed my ovulation. 

Strangely for the last 2 cycles I havent felt ovulation. I usually get that stitch feeling but nothing at all. This is cycle number 14 for me, its starting to take its toll a bit, but Im more relaxed about these days. I dont normally track or test. I just wait and see what happens. Last month got my hopes up, if I have another cycle like that Ill scream lol. 

I went out for some dinner with a friend last night, it was really nice and just what I needed. I woke up this morning thinking it was Friday and was very disappointed when DH told me it wasnt. 

I just looked at the previous months where Ive temped and this months I a nice steady incline, they are normally very up and down post ovulation. I know it doesnt mean anything, Im just secretly hoping that it does. I dont like temping, I become obsessed with it and turn into a google warrior, its stressful.

FTale - I hope youre recovering well lady


----------



## FTale

Welcome dreaming :flower:

Following you all as I head into a busy work weekend. I think I'm recovered from the Cyst thingy. But is like my body thinks it ovulated so my temp is ovulation high the only two times I took it (normally 97.4 or 97.3 non medicated) And cm seems like I did too. I'll attach it for you all in bit. I of course have not done anything because I planned on going on bc and not having my Ovaries do anything for a while but not sure if I said how my doc messed up my birth control order and gave me the wrong ones. So can't take that but took it as a sign that I probably shouldn't pollute my body with anything since we do want to conceive at some point. So gonna stick it out and weather through another burst if it happens and hopefully in 3 months my ovaries will calm down.

Not taking anything aside from D3 and a prenatal. Diet is calorie restricted but not food restricted so I'm still eating whatever I want. I'm down 3 solid pounds which is good and fill my jeans easier..:haha:

I have no idea of how to go about ttc anymore. I've got this strong feeling its just written....no matter what I think I 'do' to make it happen. God's plans are always bigger and better than my own. FX his plans include a lil diaper butt for us all :blush:

Watching you all be in the tww is like watching the Indie 500. Its the quiet with a few bumps or symptoms and ho hum until the last stretch of the tww. I keep checking to see if an early tester has broke out but nope...:haha: Everyone is staying in line waiting to cross the finish. I'll be right there waiting as well :happydance:

:dust:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Glad you're feeling better ftale <3
Sorry about your doc messing up your bc, but perhaps it was a blessing in disguise. I have wondered about the chemical effects of bc on women (ive never used bc as always worried it would "mess up" my fertility. Of course for alot of women its all good and they concieve relatively easily after bc, but I would assume its always better not to use it.
Well done on dropping 3lbs!

AFM - one minute (while dry wretching!) I'm convinced this is my month and desperate to test... next minute I'm getting cramps and convinced AF is coming early :shrug: not sure what to think. I did ask DH to get me a HPT tonight, but changed my mind and decided to wait it out so told him not to bother, as I know the minute its here Ill be wanting to use it! :dohh:
Not sure what to think tbh. Ready for AF date to come now so I know where I'm at.... :coffee:


----------



## littlemiller

Im sorry Needs! Bring on the next cycle!


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy: Thank you. The dry wretching would make me seriously consider pregnancy because I'm not a puker. But kudos to you for not getting that test...lol It is hard. All it takes is one test and then 50 more follow until you get a bfp or ugly AF.
Cramps are normal I feel during tww. So don't let them bother you much. 
Really hoping we can celebrate some rainbows this cycle FX!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

A lot of good old Dr Google has given me hope that these cramps may be all to do stretching to accommodate a little bean?! Who knows. Roll on Thursday. AF will be 1/2 days late.. then ill for sure test and know!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, happy Saturday. 

FTale - I think the bc cock up was a blessing in disguise. You dont want to have to wait for that to wear off when you do start TTC again. Just have fun with hubby and dont think about TTC, who knows you could get lucky. 

Mrsmummy - the dry wretchi g sounds positive, did you get that in your last pregnancy? Mind each one is different. Got my fingers crossed for you. 
8DPO and not a lot going on. Temp rose today but Im not paying attention to that, this is the prettiest chart Ive ever had, but it cant fool me. I ache from head to toe. I did 2 swimming sessions this week and 2 classes. My body hurts all over. 

Im going to Bristol balloon fiesta today, I cant wait. I go every year. We always walk there and back, its a good 4 miles each way. Itll hurt but the steps will do me good. Its supposed to rain but I hope the weather holds out. Hope you all have a good weekend


----------



## mrsmummy2

Definitely felt super nauseous last time and also remember being convinced AF was starting but then of course the bfp came! We shall see :coffee:

Ooh enjoy the balloon fiesta! I keep meaning to bring the kids to one of those events being as its just over the bridge from us.. just never gotten around to it! Enjoy!


----------



## FTale

Have fun NIX. That has to be so fantastic to watch. Bet there will be some very pretty ones up there. Your chart is a beaut. Praying it stays up. FX

We are just hanging about. Meaning to do something house repairs but...meh, I made avocado burgers and fries instead..lol..we may get up to real work later.:haha: I have to at least because I have work papers to tabby up.

I hope we have a good weekend:dust:


----------



## Nixnax

The balloon fiesta was amazing, I hurt soooo much today. We walked 12 miles and did 27,500 steps. Im feeling it. It rained so heavy and we were soaked through, but we didnt let the weather stop us. 

Today I woke up to an orgasm again!! Its so strange how that happens. I wasnt even having a nice dream lol. Then I had cramps. Joy. Other than that, nothing going on.

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Nixnax

Im other news, DH and I didnt need to have the chat. He came home a little half cut last night and told me that he does want this and that hes joined an online forum dedicated to his problem and that hes trying to work on it. I think he was just having a big wobble. Im so pleased, I didnt even suggest it, he did this off of his own back. Im so proud of him right now


----------



## mrsmummy2

Glad you enjoyed the balloon fiesta!! Well done on the steps! 

Glad your DH has done it off his own back. Thats great.

Afm - my MIL made me buy a test :haha: im currently waiting to need a wee!


----------



## FTale

Nix: Now that's a great weekend!! Wow, did not see that coming from your hubby but he'll yeah!!! Good man. And ..hehehehehhe...on the dream. I don't understand thos at all but don't mind then either.:blush:

Here's to you both continuing on the journey together.

Mrsmummy::haha: FX!!! You can wee in it anytime you want if you feel the need to wait more. hugs


----------



## mrsmummy2

Bfn for me at 2.30pm (super dilute urine!) 
I have 1 more test for tomorrow morning... fingers crossed !


----------



## Nixnax

I know right?! It came out of no where. Im happy though and its all good, thats all that matters. I can put all that stress behind now.

How you soon FTale? Your chart looks like you are gearing to ovulate 

Mrsmummy/ good luck I have it all crossed for you. No blue dye


----------



## mrsmummy2

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=799586

Heres my test - best pic i could get. It wouldn't upload on here. Not sure if I'm seeing something or not :shrug: roll on tomorrow :coffee:


----------



## FTale

Nix: Makes me happy that you are happy. Was getting worried for a spell. Seems like all this TTC is bringing you two closer. :) What trip are you two taking next? 

Mrsmummy: Sorry, I can't make anything out yet. FX You get a good line this week.:hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

:bfn: fmu, going by my last 2 AF shes due tomorrow.... not looking good! Darn body playing tricks on me :nope:


----------



## Nixnax

So sorry about the BFNS mrsmummy. I hope AF stays away. Is she due today? 

FTale - I was worried for a little while as well. I didnt know what was going to happen. Its good now thankfully and back to business. We have holiday number 2 planned for October. Going to the Canary Islands this time. We promised ourselves 2 holidays this year, we earned it. 

10DPO here and temp is starting to slowly decline. AF due Thursday. Im not feeling anything at all at the moment, not even sore boobs.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Due tomorrow going by the past 2 cycles.. but FF says wednesday. Just so bizarre because ive felt sick for days and been sick yday :shrug: do not get it at all!

The canary islands sounds lovely!


----------



## Nixnax

Feeling sick is positive sign, got everything crossed. I felt like that last month, its agonising. Keep strong


----------



## mrsmummy2

Will retest wednesday if no AF!


----------



## Nixnax

I just had a complete emotional breakdown in work. It was nothing too bad. I spent hours working on something last week and came in today and someone has undone all of the work Id done. I also came in to all of the wires on my desk being unplugged. The weekend staff have caused me a right brain ache today. I had to go outside and cry. I was so angry, it was either scream at everyone or just go outside on my own and cry. Im not normally an over emotional person. 4pm
Cant come quick enough at the moment, I just want to go home and go to sleep


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh no! Sorry for the bad day :hugs:


----------



## FTale

NIX: :dohh: Why do ppl think it's ok to change stuff with the originators approval? Because some folk just suck is why. I'm sorry hugs. October can't get here fast enough, eh? 

Mrsmummy: I'm so sorry about the bfn but no AF means you still have a chance. Are you still feeling yucky?


I say our bodies feel when we try to implant. It's something new and our bodies react from the new hormones. Don't care that stupid hpts don't catch .:haha: 

:dust:


----------



## mrsmummy2

I feel less out being as I've had NO cramps today.. which is very odd for me, as usually the day before AF my cramps are awful :shrug:
Felt nauseous, but not actually been sick today. 
Just been to the bathroom and (tmi) had a sweet smelling cm :wacko: thats a new one!? I didnt sniff it or anything :haha: i could just smell it in the air!!?
May retest tomorrow AM..... we shall see :coffee:
If not, the next cycle will be a painnnnnn (!!!) To get a bfp as weve got a holiday booked for the beginning of june and I'd be due at the end of may :dohh: would rather adjust the holiday than put off ttc for a month :haha:


----------



## FTale

LOL Mrsmummy!! Adjust holiday!!

I hope you won't have to. Sweet smelling cm could be a sing or you've maybe eaten loads of sugar :shrug:

FX!! AF stays away


----------



## Nixnax

Yeah Im with FTale move the holiday. 

My temp is dropping ready for AF. All my hopes are pinned on you now mrsmummy


----------



## mrsmummy2

:rofl: will definitely move the holiday! Its only butlins anyway, so not a huge deal. Plus ive only paid £40 so far. 

Oh no. Sorry about the temp drop nix. :hugs:

Possible squinter today.. blue dye though. :shrug:
Will see what tomorrow brings. Pic quality is rubbish, cannot even see it on ctp at all. My mums not sure if she sees anything. Havent mentioned to DH yet as he was super disappointed about the CB bfns. :nope:
Nauseous again this morning and no AF to wake up to :shrug:


----------



## Nixnax

Butlins? Oh my days I havent been there since my 21st birthday. I used to love it when I was younger. Blimey that takes me back. 

Come on tests do you thing. Turn BFP

Im very ok about the temp dropping, I dont know why but I dont really feel disappointed. Perhaps Im just used to it now. Thats pretty bad isnt it?!


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy: Did you post another pic? Hope it's bfp. Need a rainbow bout now.:hugs:

NiX: Same here. I'm so use to getting AF. Even though I feel my ovaries acting up now, I know there's like a 1% chance of a good egg popping out. I haven't lost hope but the realization that it's gonna be a true miracle is not lost in me. Thinking about DTD tonight for that 1% chance and the fact that my hubby is looking yummy. :blush:

Meh just the same sorry about your temp dropping. Can hope for a bfp still though..no AF, means a chance still:hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ah yeh we love butlins in this house!! I hadn't been until 3 yrs ago... just assumed it was a crappy tacky holiday... boy was i wrong! The kids LOVE every minute of it. 
Plus we did disneyworld last yr, spain this yr .. i think a few butlins holidays is all our bank account will afford at the moment :rofl:

Nope, havent posted another pic ftale. Ended up throwing it away as i kept checking back. Plus it was starting to get a grey line next to the possible blue vvvvfl ... :dohh:

10.20pm here ... willing myself to get tired and fall asleep soon so i can test tomorrow!!! 
No sign AT ALL of AF .... very odd. Pleeaaaaase bfp!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Pretty sure it's bfn again today ladies. :shrug:
1 day late if going by past 2 cycles..... ff puts af to arrive today. Come onnnnnn af! Willing her to come so i can get on with this cycle. I'm not too disappointed, which surprises me... but I'm frustrated that af hasnt followed the past 2 months. Always seems to change when i decided to ttc. :dohh:

Still nauseous and still no pre-af cramps, but I'm fully expecting her to come at some point today. Surely id be at least pulling some sort of a bfp by now. I know i got a bfp 10 days late for AF last time, but I do wonder if that was a sign that something wasnt right.. plus when i did the digi it only said 2-3 (so presume 4-5) when i wouldve been 6 nearly 7.... (hope that makes sense!!) So i kind of hope af just shows now as if i get another late bfp i think ill be on pins!


----------



## Nixnax

Mrsmummy, I hope she stays away I really do. 

My temp plummeted again today. Still just about the cover line but Im out. Shes due tomorrow about will probably late tonight as that seems to be the time for me, just as I get into bed. 

Get busy FTale - 1% is still a chance. Go grab it


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry for the temp drop nix. I really hope your bfp is right around the corner. :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Tanks mrsmummy, Im so used to it now. 

Which butlins do you go to? Ive only been to minehead. Just wish the sea was better there, that would make it perfect. Its amazing for kids, theres so much to do there.


----------



## FTale

I don't know what Butlins is but it sounds like fun.:flower:

Mrsmummy: Totally bummed its a bfn. Really hope ttc next cycle is all you need to get preggers. I hope your tummy stops with the yuck feeling soon too. :hugs:

NIX: Is you LP getting longer? That in itself is a good thing. I'm sorry your temps are going down still. Rotten temping. Well, if AF does show, have beer for me. I'm detoxing since my pancreas decided flare on me. Otherwise I'd sipping on some thing.:haha:

AFM: I think my body is just foolin. We dtd twice and if anything happens I'll be shocked. I forced myself to temp a few times and aside from pos opk and O pain, doesn't look like I O'd at all. Maybe it will climb starting tomorrow but I won't know cause I'm not temping anymore. Just going to pop my progest pill in on Friday until time for AF again.

Looking forward to the weekend and sleeping in. :coffee:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey FTale, butlins is a holiday Park and leasure complex.

Well my LP is usually 12 days. Im 12DPO today so I expect AF tonight/tomorrow. It used to be 10 days, but then started taking vit b&c and that increases it to 12z Ive stopped taking everything except folic acid and Ive made it to 12 dpo, so its staying there, thats good news last. 

Last month I think flying made me ovulate late. Hence the 5 days late. 

Sorry to hear about your pancreas, you cant catch a break can you. I had pancreatitis once, wouldnt wish that on my worst enemy. 

I stopped for a pee whilst writing this and AF has arrived, so 11 day LP. Back on the vit b I go next cycle.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nix - only been to minehead. Kept going back as its the closest one to us. Have wanted to try others but guessed they're much of the same.
Sorry AF has shown for you :( 

Ftale - im completely baffled that AF hasnt shown :shrug:
My mum thinks I definitely am pregnant and should retest at the weekend.... time will tell!
It would be amazing if this cycle you got your bfp!
Sorry to hear about your pancreas :hugs:


----------



## FTale

NIX: Doesn't the witch show the moment we get content? Evil necessary thing she is.:hugs: Back on the vit. Totally agree with you on that. Hope you don't cramp too bad. At least by mid-week she will be gone...not that it will stop your hubby:haha: (can't help it..he cracks me up)

Mrsmummy: I laughed to myself when you mentioned it'd be amazing if I got a bfp...lol So wrong of me. I'm my own worse enemy some times. Gotta keep the faith. Would still be ironic if I did get preggers on the cycle I did the least right. 

I hope your mom's right. What test do you have to use?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Stranger things have happened! I had a friend who was all geared up for an ivf cycle, and boom, pregnant the month before.
Same with my mum. 3 yrs ttc, tested her at the fertility clinic just incase... and there i was.. snuggled in for the next 9 months :haha:

Havent got any tests at home.. will have to go buy one .. perhaps tomorrow


----------



## Nixnax

Mrsmummy how late are you now? Got everything crossed for you. 

My best friend was the same. She had her first IVF appt booked and the day before she found out she was pregnant! She tried for 3 years. Babies are menaces. They make the rules, not us


----------



## mrsmummy2

CD1.... AF just arrived now! I'm actually ok though. I thought I'd be more upset. 

My fertile days are over our family camping trip at the end of August :dohh: 
That'll be interesting :haha:
Today was only CD31, FF told me AF would arrive today. Will be paying more attention to FF this cycle!! 

They definitely do make ALLLLL the rules. Little monkeys!!


----------



## Nixnax

Oh Im so sorry to hear that she got you. Both of us on the same day. Cruel. 

My fertile days are over the bank holiday when I probably wont see much of DH. So were in the in the same boat there I think


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yeah, my fertile days begin on the bank holiday monday :dohh:
we'll be together, but will be difficult to BD...


----------



## FTale

Sorry Mrsmummy.:hugs:

I just finished AF On the 5th. Happy to have a break from her for a lil while. It was a weird one though.

And get this ladies, my first Abnormal Pap came in to my inbox. I was freaking out. Mine are always normal. Nope. So I had a funky period, cyst burst and a cranky pap smear result all in one week.:dohh:

Luckily I don't have HPV so I'm in the clear enough meaning I don't have to get tested again till next year.

Ok better get back to the laundry and homework with the lil one. And YES....they do rule everything..lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh no! What a week you've had :hugs:
Glad you're in the clear though!


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy: Thank you.:hugs: I'm feeling full of energy tonight and doing tons of cleaning so by this weekend I won't have to think about much :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Ive had a couple of dodgy paps. I had to go and have cells burnt off of my cervix when I was 26. I had to have yearly ones for 3 years after that. Im back to to every 3 years now though. Being a female sucks sometimes. 

They say it comes in 3s. Hopefully youve had your fill of bad luck for a while now


----------



## mrsmummy2

I agree with nix, hopefully thats your 3 things done now!

I have SO much cleaning to do its actually embarassing!! Plus ironing. Also need to wash and iron the kids new uniforms for school, but the weather is too wet to hang on the washing line, and too hot to turn on the central heating ... this time of the year is the worst for clothes drying. Really warm, but really rainy! :nope:
I cant see me getting much done this weekend as we're going to a dinosaur thing on friday where they've put a load of anamatronic dinosaurs in a huge park, and lots activities, food and drink.. then sunday we're doing the cinema and softplay. Will have to try to cram it all in on Saturday. Although cleaning when my two are around is like trying to mop up the rain when theres a storm :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Ah mrsmummy the dinosaur thing sounds amazing. I love things like that. Im a bit of a big kid. 

Ugh I know what you mean about washing. We have a dehumidifier in our place that we place next to the wet washing. It will dry overnight most days now. But it does make clothes all crunchy so they lose their softness. I hate inbetweeny weather. 

We have a day mountain biking around the Forest of Dean on Saturday, I cant wait. Its been a while since we last did it. Just hope Im still fit enough for it


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yeah hopefully it'll be good. I've put it off because it's like £45 for the four of us.. which was a bit salty!! So fingers crossed it'll be worth it. Jurassic Kingdom I think it was called. The photos look good.

The dehumidifier is a good idea! Shame about it taking the softness out though. It's so awkward. I'm looking forward to whacking the central heating on and putting it all on the radiators come winter :haha:

Ohhh that sounds great! Enjoy. I'd love to do something like that, but DH and DS can't ride a bike, and DD and I don't have one :nope: I've pre-ordered her one for Christmas, so perhaps I need to get myself one and just me and her can go on rides!


----------



## FTale

OMG... watching you to post makes it clear my life is ultra boring:haha:

All I got is home remodeling to look forward to. I guess it has it's perks. Get to get dirty and sweat off some pounds. Speaking of which I'm off to the gym my boss said go when ever I want..love her! It'll be my first day so have to dodge the physical trainers pushy sell on sign up for their lessons.

Better go before I wimo out:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

FTale- fave fun at the gym, I have a class myself later. I know what you mean about personal trainers, I used to be one :laugh:

Mrsmummy - get the boys some stabilisers. Its great for a day out and good for fitness too.


----------



## mrsmummy2

FTale - Haha! House remodeling sounds great too! I wish we had the funds to do some work on our house. We bought it 3 years ago, and have done A LOT aesthetically, but we need new doors throughout, new windows and patio doors downstairs, the loft boarded and that's just for starters! I'd like to add either an extension or conservatory, but I can't see that happening anytime soon. Our goal is either to have a large extension to turn it into a downstairs bedroom or convert the loft into a bedroom. That way when we finally have a 3rd kiddo they can have their own bedrooms!

Oh that sounds great! That's nice of your boss. Good luck dodging those! I absolutely hate when they come up mid-workout trying to get you to have PT sessions. I'm like, first of all, are they free? If not, I'm not interested :haha: They cost a BOMB. I thought I had a good deal last year... £25 a session, so £100 a month... which sounded all well and good until it came to paying it. I was like woah what am I paying for here? You're killing me. :rofl: I ached SO BAD. It was worth it I guess, as I learned a lot and have managed (when I can be bothered) to add it to my home workouts as I have some of the small equiptment (kettlebell, dumbells, barbell etc)
I have to shift my butt. I want to lose some of this chub before I get pregnant (hopefully!) At least that way, worst case scenario, I'll be back to where I am now at the end of the pregnancy, rather than even heavier. 

Nix - My DS has stabilizers and still can't seem to grasp. It's super frustrating, as I don't understand how anyone can't ride a bike.... just pedal and go :haha:
DH has dyspraxia (not sure if that's how you spell it) but it's basically a balance issue. It doesn't affect him in every day life, but things like balancing on one leg, bike/scooter riding, etc are just things he can't do. I do wonder if DS has got it too, as his balance isn't great. I used to put it down to him just being young, but now he's 4 I'm like okay, when are you gunna be better on your feet dude?! :haha:


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> FTale- fave fun at the gym, I have a class myself later. I know what you mean about personal trainers, I used to be one ..../QUOTE]
> 
> :haha: No wonder you are so fit. But u can't be as bad as the ones at my gym.:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Morning ladies, Ive been in the Forest of Dean all weekend and the one thing I love about it is: no phone signal. Weve been doing the mountain bike trails. DH fell off and has a love purple hand. I fell off a couple of times but no injuries. I just ache from head to toe. Were going to Exeter next weekend to do more trails. 

Ha youd think with me being an ex-PT i should be able to train myself.... Ive never been good at training myself, I give up too quickly.

Your poor DH mrsmummy. That must be quite frustrating to live with. Not being able to do some simple things. Poor chap. 

AF is almost gone for me. I have a week of late shifts this week, Im actually quite looking forward to it, Im shattered and need the lie ins. 

How are you ladies doing? Have you had a good weekend?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh no! Shame about falling off! Your poor DH.. Glad you had a good time though :)

AF is almost gone for me too thankfully. We've been to the cinema this morning, so just got hope for a quick lunch then decided we will go to a trampoline park instead of softplay as one has just opened up near our house! They have a ninja warrior course too that my DD is DESPERATE to do :haha: So no doubt I'll be aching in the morning....


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy: I totally forgot to reply to your post. I'm sorry.

You are dead on about the pricing. But yours sounds way cheap, I'd be looking at 3 sessions for $175. :dohh: Its way pricey here. As if the gym membership doesn't cost enough. Nah, i'm good hitting the tread an elliptical. I thought they had more cardio machines but I was wrong. So the fight now is going at not peak times.

Balance??? Never really thought of that before. I wonder how one could get around it. Maybe they make special helmets with balancing weights. Its a neurological problem I suspect. I have it left over from before I had my Chiari Brain surgery. I had to walk close to walls or I'd just fall sideways. It was mega strange. I only do it now close to time for AF to start. My balance is off and I'm super clumsy....lol..is how I know that I didnt get preggo. I still test anyway :haha:

I'd get your lil boy check out too because chances are he is taking after daddy.

Ninja course??? Oh, come on. So much fun you have about for kiddos. I wish my town did the same. We did find an all girls running group for her to join. They start training for their 1st 5k together next Monday. My hubby wants me to make sure its all just for fun and not competitive. He wants her to have fun, exercise and make friends not try to get a certain time. So I have to go to the first day of it with her to meet with the coaches and see what its all about before just letting her go off to it after school. Only two evening a week till November so not bad.

Gotta start some where. :blush:

Nix: OUCH!! Goodness, I'll bet you are sore. I was wondering where you were. All out getting woodzy on us. I don't know that my butt could sit on a bike that long. I want more of a cruiser with a banana seat :winkwink:
Def chill out on the late shifts. Get some rest and toss back the bananas so you don't get all cramped up.
I've decieded for myself 4 days at the gym 3 days off. All I'm doing is cardio there anyway. Strength training at home. I don't want the whole gym watching me as it would be. All the weight machines are on center floor and cardio upstairs looking down at them....uh, no. :nope:

Looking forward to this week. I'll pm you why. A bit too naughty for open net.

Well, ladies I'm 4dpo I think. I so wish I could be pregnant but this is the one cycle where I KNOW I'm wishing on a star. Nothing was right but I'm still going to do my thing at 9dpo which I think is Wednesday. If not bfp, I won't worry because I have new supplements in that should help out egg quality within the next 3 months. Hopefully with put an end to the pancreas annoyance too.

Alright the gremlin is crying for chicken fingers...lol I'll catch you all later.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey all, 

Mrsmummy, sounds like youre having lots of fun with the kiddies this week. I almost want to join in. 

FTale - good on ya going to the gym. Keep it up. Its great for the mind. The past couple of weeks that Ive been doing a lot, I have felt a lot happier in myself. Its a great stress reliever too. Oooo yeah?? Come on, spill 

The aches are gone now, and DH is still a little achy. He ended up going out on the mx bikes yesterday. I dont know how he did it, I had a Netflix day. 

Im so nervous, I have an In-house interview today for a temporary secondment that I want. I hate being interviewed by people that already know you. You can BS them lol. I feel so nervous, like Im going to have a tooth pulled.


----------



## mrsmummy2

FTale - Oh wow, that's expensive!! I agree with the price of the membership itself though! The gym I was at was considered a "budget" gym, so was something like 18.99 per month, but the gym I'll be joining this time (because its only about 1.5 miles from my house!) is around 28.99 or 33.99 with swimming too. I'm not sure what sort of equipment the new one has, but apparently it's recently had a whole new suite.. so fingers crossed it'll be good. 

The running group sounds great! Hope your DD enjoys :) 

Nix - Yep, sure has been a fun summer holidays so far! I am EXHAUSTED though. :haha: We have friends coming over tomorrow, then 2 days "rest" before we head off on a camping trip for the bank holiday weekend (so I'll no doubt be rather absent here between Friday and Tuesday!) The weather has changed from sunny to cloudy and temps have dropped from mid twenties to highs of 15/16 :nope: Come rain or shine, we will be out in all our carnival gear Monday afternoon :haha:

Good luck for your interview! Hope it goes well and you get the position! :happydance:

AFM, can't believe it's CD6 already? AF had died down to almost nothing yesterday, so we decided to get "practicing" :haha: but then there was some old blood today... she does not wanna go this month!! :witch: I was tempted to buy some OPKs.. but without temping I guess there's not much point? Not sure.


----------



## Nixnax

My new gym is a bit pricey. I was going to a budget gym which was 19.99 a month. My new gym is £77 per month but I get 50% discount through my works health insurance. Its nice and quiet there (Im guessing because of the price) so I love it. I can swim there as well. 

Were camping this weekend as well. Ive not done camping in forever. Its only 2 nights so should survive lol. 

I think opks without temping is ok. If you get a positive then wait for them to go negative. Which for me is just one test later. I rarely catch a positive one, it changes so fast 

The interview went well I think, not sure when Ill find out, hopefully later this week.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh my goodness!! £77!!! That's bonkers. Thats some hardcore gym fans :haha:

Haha! Enjoy. We're going for 4 nights. Usually by thr 4th night i am SO ready for home. I need to check our airbeds are good to go.. I'm usually on the ball but not at all this year. Usually packed already.. i havent even decided what bag to take nevermind whats going in it :haha:

I may order some.. not sure. May wait til next month as my positive would probably come over the weekend.

Glad it went well! Fingers crossed! :)


----------



## Nixnax

I know right. I could never afford that. I pay £37, which is still pricey, so I need to make the most of it and use it. 

Airbeds! Ah youre doing it in luxury. We just pad out the floor with 2 duvets. But we are only there 2 nights. If it was longer Id have to insist on airbeds I think. 

I went to the docs this morning to ask about blood tests. Ive just missed my chance this cycle for my first one so we are going to do it backwards. Ive booked a test for CD21 to check my progesterone and will have another around a week later (CD2/3) to check my baseline hormones then compare them. They did say that the NHS dont really do any referrals now until youve been trying for 2 years!


----------



## FTale

NIX: Well, it's a start. I hope all your initial tests are good. I imagine it'll just be your cd3 E2, FSH, and LH if you aren't preggers. Will be interesting to see your temps with P level.


----------



## Nixnax

Yes its definitely a starting point. Im going to start temping tomorrow. I guess I go back for the results after both tests and then compare them to my temps. Ill ask for a print out


----------



## mrsmummy2

So couldn't cope without the airbeds! I need to get sleeping bags for next year.. duvets take up SO much space in the car. Mind you, if I do get pregnant within the next few months Im not sure we'll go.. baby would be 3 months old if i get bfp this cycle, so very young!! So id say anytime between now and december it'll be a no from me for camping next year! (Not even sure if that makes sense, so I hope you know what I mean :haha:)

Hope all the results will be good for the intial tests. Can't believe its 2 years!!? Thats madness.


----------



## Nixnax

My friend went camping with her 3 month old the other month, and she loved it. But she had a camper van. I had to explain that that wasnt camping lol. I dont think I could do it with a baby. 

I know right, I thought it was a year, when he said 2 I think I gawped at him. Thanks, fingers crossed for the tests. I think its mainly for progesterone. I know the US do in depth tests. Itll be interesting to see what the UK test for


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hmm. Maybe with a camper. Still not sure. I can imagine waking half the hungover field at 4am with a screaming baby :haha:

I'm really surprised with 2 years! How long has it been for you now? You'd think they'd want to help quickly rather than putting it off :nope:


----------



## Nixnax

Weve been trying for 13 months now. And Im 34 so maybe when Im 35 theyll be more interested. Im 35 in November so not long. 

Ugh I really dont want to go to work today, or be an adult for that matter lol. I want to laze in bed. Feeling really lazy today


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> We&#8217;ve been trying for 13 months now. And I&#8217;m 34 so maybe when I&#8217;m 35 they&#8217;ll be more interested. I&#8217;m 35 in November so not long.
> 
> Ugh I really don&#8217;t want to go to work today, or be an adult for that matter lol. I want to laze in bed. Feeling really lazy today

In U.S. they start helping alot sooner before 35 but I guess where we live go by statistics or something.
Hoping you won't need their help.

And I'm with you on not wanting to work. I'm contemplating what I can put off till later:haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Ladies, I just had the strangest thing happen. I just went to the bathroom for a number 2 and when wiping I had a massive blob of EWCM (never had that in my life since being off bc) and pink/brown Cm. In on CD9?! Have you ever had this?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ooh.. strange?! Ive had more noticable ewcm after a number 2, but not necessarily a blob of it.
Dr Google? :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Dr google is giving me 101 different answers lol. Im more surprised about the EWCM its like rocking horse poo for me. I nearly did a dance. Its a shame DH has already told me that hes gone to bed and hell see me tomorrow night. Hate late shifts


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ohhh no! I'd be waking him up :rofl:


----------



## FTale

Well crap...I lost this post. I was looking for it and wondering why I didn't see any post. I guess my thumb deleted it on my cell...:dohh::dohh:

But I'm still here.

NIX: That means your body is SUPER ready to get down to baby making. Very good sign if ewcm made it outside of your body. Means plenty of it on the inside. Def time to get to bding:happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

I cant wake him up for love nor money, hes out. Typical! Ah well, lets hope its still there tomorrow. Im like and excited child. Lol. I finally got to see real EWCM. Ha ha


----------



## FTale

Just thought I'd post here that I am done. No more active ttc in my house. We are moving on to just enjoying life. And if it should happen by chance of a miracle or accident..LOL We'll take it. But we both decided to hang up of fertility woes and focus hardcore on bills and enjoying our lil family as it is

It hurts but it is the best medicine for us :cry:

I will still be here rooting you ladies on just not with a pee stick of my own:haha:

Its been a bit quiet and I hope it picks up again. I know you all are itching to talk about what's going on. :blush:

Ok, have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey FTale - sorry Ive been stuck in a field with no signal all weekend. 

Im really sorry to hear that, but at the end of the day, you have to do whats right for you as a family. I hope you stick around and pop in from time to time. Id miss you if you didnt. You never know, this relaxed approaches could end up being just what was needed. 

Ive been mountain biking and surfing this weekend. Im new to surfing but Im getting a bit better. Managed to get up onto my knees and ride a wave with no hands. Havent even tried standing up yet. 

Managed to get lots of BDing in but it looks like I ovulated early. My bloods wont be right on the day I have them planned for. I think Ill be 7dpo on Friday instead on next Tuesday. Should I try to move the test do you think? I forgot to temp yesterday morning so Im not 100% I ovulated, but I did have strong ovulation pain on sat evening, so I think I did. It was early though, CD11.


----------



## FTale

Nix: Perfect!! On your knees is a good start. Get a feel for being on the board. Work your way up to standing in time. Like skating I imagine got to get your sea legs. Once again, you are having a ton of fun. So jelly.

I think you should just go with the flow. Count from the day you started your last AF and then continue you on. If you get past your longest day of cycle, say cd28 then test. That way you know you are in the ball park for a bfp. 


Thank you for the encouragement. I'll for sure still be around as I would miss you too.:hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ftale - Really sorry to hear that. I definitely understand it though. I feel like it definitely takes its toll, and you have to do what's right for you and your family. I really hope you get a surprise bfp.. a lot of people have said the minute they "relaxed" it happened! (easier said than done, of course!)

Nix - Sounds like you've had a great weekend! Hopefully your timing will have been great!

AFM - Our camping trip was a total wash out. Rained 90% of the time, and the wind, oh my days! It was something else. Peoples tents were blowing down/away, guidelines popping out and flapping around... awful. Two of our tent poles snapped, leaving only 1 (the middle one) to be sturdy, so the bedroom compartment was caving in and so was the living bit. Also, our airbed got a hole on Friday night (first night!!!) So we had to pump it approx every 2.5 hrs... ended up travelling to the nearest superstore (30 mins drive away :dohh:) to get another. Bonus - it was in the sale....
However, we've packed up and come home a day and a half early. We also couldn't even face going to the carnival as it was SUCH bad weather. Also managed to somehow (no idea what happened) smash my phone screen :cry: I'm SOOOO annoyed. It's going to cost me around £200 to fix.

We've decided to give the camping a miss next year.. hopefully I'll either be heavily pregnant or will have a young baby by then... and all that does NOT sound fun at all whatever happens.

We did manage to BD on the Saturday night/early hours of Sunday morning.. not sure which :haha: Lots of alcohol was consumed, so the fact that it felt like -5 degrees, uncomfortable air bed and the chance of our tent blowing away didn't really matter :rofl: FF says my fertile window begins today... so will probably BD everyday until the end of the window ends, then every other day just in case FF is wrong.. next cycle (if I don't get a bfp) I'm definitely buying OPKs. Will give it a few more cycles before I put myself through temping again.


----------



## Nixnax

Oh I meant blood test. They will be all out of whack. Im thinking of just cancelling it and starting them properly next cycle. I can then do CD3 first and do it the proper way. 

Ha ha mrsmummy, that sounds just like my camping experience this weekend. We ended up buying an air bed and thank god we did. 

My friend supplied the tent, we unpacked it and started to put it up, only to discover we had no bloody pegs!! DH searched his van and managed to find some concrete fixings/bolts to use as pegs. Saturday was fine then in the night it rained..... heavy. We woke up in a puddle of water (hence thank god for the air bed). It honked down with rain all morning whilst we put the tent away. Then we did the surfing in the rain. I dropped all my clothes in a puddle and had to wear DHs boxer shorts and t-shirt home!! My friend found it hilarious. I couldnt wear her clothes because shes a skinny size 6.

I think we can safely say that bank holiday weekend was a wash out


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ooh noo nix!! Its put me off camping for a while thats for sure :dohh:

I need to get on this fitness/health wagon starting tomorrow. All we've done is eat rubbish for the past 4 days. Blergh. Actually fed up of the sight of "bad" food.


----------



## FTale

NIX/Mrsmummy2 :haha:

I think that's the first time I've really laughed all day. I think your camping trips weren't as planned but will be totally unforgettable.

I'm more of an RV girl. I've done the whole 'camping' thing when I was in the military....pass.

I am so looking forward to some coffee in the morning. I'll be pulling an all nighter doing work I didn't do today but I got to spend time with the family so was worth it.

No traditional exercising but plenty of running up and down stairs doing laundry. :blush: Counting it.

AF hasn't arrived yet and I'm hoping it doesn't hurt or come with anymore exploding cysts :shrug:

Ok, I'm off to fold clothes and watch Midsomer Murders on Netflix..total junkie for it.


----------



## mrsmummy2

I totally want to look into hiring a camper or something for the next time we go.. or even just rent a room in the town so we are comfortable.

Ooh no! Glug that coffee ftale. I can't handle late nights anymore :haha: glad you got in some family time though :)

FX if AF arrives she will be kind. Enjoy netflix!


----------



## Nixnax

We normally just rent rooms for the night, so much more comfy. I think well go back to doing that. More expensive but more clean. The showers on site were awful, I came out of the shower feeling like I needed another. 

I had a Netflix day yesterday. Im into the crown at the moment. Its not really kind of program but Im loving it. 

Hope you didnt have to work to late FTale. Im having to have a break from the gym for a week as I put keratin in my hair on Sunday night. So I cant tie it up for a week. Or wash it for 3 days. 

I defo ovulated early. Temps are on the rise. Im going to cancel the blood test and start again on CD3. If CD3 comes that is.


----------



## mrsmummy2

I LOVE The Crown. I can't wait for the next series.

Hopefully cd3 won't come!
:dust:


----------



## Nixnax

I love the crown. Its not my usual sort of program but I find that its so well written, Im hooked. Ive only watched 8 episodes so far, so still have series 2 to go


----------



## mrsmummy2

Me either. I'm surprised i enjoyed it. Fantastic acting!


----------



## FTale

FX NIX!!!! Hoping you won't need 3rd day tests either

Mrsmummy: I don't know what this crown show is you two like but I'm gonna have a look.

I like forensic and mystery shows.

Sorry I've been absent but it gets really busy at work around payday.

Started AF today. Super weird. Maybe tommorow while get a proper flow. Right now it is just painless clots every now and then.

Well at least it's not hurting.

Night:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey FTale- sorry AF showed up, I hope it remains a painless one. Ugh I know what you mean about being busy at work. Is it Friday yet?!

My apps have finally told me I ovulated. Due to the missed temp, one says 3DPO and one says 4dpo. I think Im 4dpo. Yesterday I started breaking out with zits all over my face. Dont normally get that. Im putting it down to hormones. After finally seeing EWCM, maybe my body has finally flushed out 20 years of bc. 

The crown is a series about the British monarchy and when queen Elizabeth took the throne. 

It feels like winter is on the way. Its 7am here and feeling chilly this morning.


----------



## mrsmummy2

FTale - Sorry AF showed up :( glad its not painful though.

Nix - i agree. Summer seems to be over! I hate this time of year ... you go out all wrapped up in the morning then come midday you're sweating buckets.

Cd16 here. FF says today is O day. BDing shouldve covered it, but will do 2/3 more days then back to every other day just incase!!


----------



## Nixnax

I got out with just a jumper on. I refuse to wrap up just yet, its still August. My coat stays stored away until end of sept normally. Im so stubborn lol. 

Just peaked at your chart, your BDing looks good. Definitely keep at it just in case. 

DH has managed to acquire an awful cough and cold. Touch wood, I havent caught it yet. I dont want it. But his coughing is making sleeping pretty difficult. I feel tired today


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha yeah mines hidden away too. I do love it when i get to break out the coats scarves and boots though.

Ah i hope you dont catch it! I think we're all starting to get a cold.. the blocked noses and funny talking has begun :haha: we ALWAYS get a cold after camping. So annoying. And right on top of back to school. I can't believe the holidays are almost over! Mine are back on tuesday. Gutted!!

Ah i hope we've done enough!! Ill have an end of may due date this month.. id rather not go onto the following month as it'll be an end of June due date .. DS birthday is july 2nd. I wont not try, but id rather it happen now :haha:
I wouldnt choose to have an august baby either... mainly because of how school works. My DS seemed so young going into nursery .. some of the kids were turning 4 just 2 months after he had turned 3. Its so noticeable at that age. I can imagine august being even worse!


----------



## Nixnax

Yes I think it is a camping cold. I was saying to DH last night that Im quite looking forward to putting fleecy pjs and slippers on again, with the heating on sipping tea. Im sure illl get bored of it very quickly when the time comes. 

My younger brother and sisters birthday are 28th and 26th aug. They always seemed very young. School year wise Id rather have a sept baby, but at the mo Ill take anything that comes


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ohh I love winter. It's 100% my favourite season. I do get fed up of the rain and wish for summer, but I'd rather wrap up in winter than be sweltering in summer. I cracked out my fleecy pyjamas when we got home from camping.

I bet those birthdays were fun for your parents :haha: That's partly my worry too.. having 2 birthdays close together. But I agree, I'll take whatever comes! We could do with an end of the year baby, like maybe autumn.. DH is jan, DD is feb, I'm March, DS July then maybe a new baby in between. No birthdays at all after July :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Im going to treat myself to new pjs this year. Im so excited. DH often says that I have more pjs than clothes lol 

All of my familys birthdays are in july, sig and sept. Mine is Nov but that aint happening ha ha. May would be nice, lots of bank hols and a month off of birthday buying in June


----------



## FTale

NIX: See I'm the opposite. I have so many t shirts and jeans but no pjs. I just grab an old shirt. I don't know what I'd do with actual PJs :wacko:

I don't care what month I had a lil one except Christmas would be kinda rough due to snow. But seriously :shrug:....would have the baby on a snow mound at this point.

Our birthdays are Feb, March, June, Aug, Sept and Nov....lol...That is my immediate Fam and bro, sisters and kiddos. Guess we just like those months:haha:


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy: I say just keep dtd. Stop when you can't stand the thought of it...lol It really only takes one spermie and one eggie to like each other. No one knows when they plan their lil date. All you can do is bd like crazy for work or pleasure...lol

FX!!


----------



## mrsmummy2

I have a few pairs of bottoms, but always go back to my black tank top. I have shorts, jogger type ones, fluffy ones and inbetweeny weather ones. I want to lose some weight before I buy anymore! OR have a bump so I can justify comfy maternity ones :haha:

Yeah I imagine a Christmas baby being rather disruptive the year they're born!! Every year after it would just be hella expensive :haha:

My MIL was telling us how her mothers mother was a twin! So there's a chance of twins (DH and I had no idea!) Of course being as we've already had two non twins we probably wouldn't, but oh boy, imagine that!! DH nearly fainted at the thought hahaha.


----------



## Nixnax

I have 2 pairs of jeans. I cant lounge in them, I just dont feel comfortable. 

Oh good god no, an xmas baby would be hell. My step bro is a Boxing Day baby, he hates it. He has a birth-mas lol. My birthday is a month before Xmas, so just far enough away to warrant 2 lots of presents lol. 

We have twins in our family. My paternal gran is a mixed twin and my DH is a mixed twin!! Both sides of us have them.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Birth-mas :rofl: That's good. 

Ooh.. Very good chance of twins for you then!! How exciting would that be :happydance:


----------



## FTale

Twins run heavy in my family so don' t know what's up with my oven.


----------



## Nixnax

I would love to have twins, then I only have to TTC once as I only want two children. Job done in one go. 

Oh FTale - I can see it now, youll end up having a surprise pregnancy and itll be twins... or more! Could you imagine


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yeah definitely. Unless you're like me, and you're like no no definitely only 2 kids... then boom. Suddenly broody and need to have just one more :haha:


----------



## FTale

NIX: I can't even imagine. Would be like winning the lottery. Jumping up and down for days. :haha:

Mrsmummy: :hugs: The heart wants what the heart wants. 


Hoping it happens for you both way sooner than later.:dust:


----------



## Wish4aRainbow

Hi ladies!!! Oh my I don't even know where the time has gone. I am so sorry. This summer has been a whirlwind. I don't even know what year it is anymore lol. 
Anyways. I'm hoping to have a proper lazy day tomorrow while hubby takes his dirtbike out for a ride with the boys. Will try and catch up on everything that is you ladies then. 
... Or you could save my lazy butt and fill me in on some highlights?? Hahaha 

I'll try not to be such a ghost anymore!

Hope all is well with all of you. 


Also I have to update my ticker. They put me back a week at the dating scan a while ago. Next scan is coming Friday. Eeek!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey wish, hope youve had a good summer. Im still here lol. I think Ill be here forever. 

Ive had a bit of a crappy weekend, Ive had a massive fight with my brother and have had to cut him off. Its a long story but Im pretty gutted. I can allow him to keep draining me financially and mentally anymore. Its time he sorted his life out. 

I did go surfing yesterday though, I had so much fun. I managed to stand up on the board, and fall off spectacularly of course. It was the break from the stress that I needed. 

Hope youve al had a fab weekend xxx


----------



## Nixnax

Just had my CD21 bloods done. I think I should have them on CD19 but that was Sunday so couldnt. I get the results in a week 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ah its back to school here today. Have 10 minutes "chill" time before we have to leave. I'm actually holding back tears! The kids seem ok though, which is better than i was expecting given their reaction to knowing school was coming up. Today marks the first day we'll walk to school in an attempt to all be getting more exercise. Its only 1 mile there, but it'll mean ill be getting 4 miles a day walking in... and compared to my probable 5 steps pre-summer it's an improvement :rofl:

Other news - feel nauseas as hell. However I think its a bit of a combination of nerves for back to school and getting over whatever it is that nearly killed me off at the weekend. I struggled BAD this weekend. I THINK ovulation was delayed due to illness as I had heaps of ewcm yesterday and cramps/back ache.. typical signs for O for me.. so only a few days late. Either way I'm wishing this next 10 days away so AF can begin and I can have a better month.


Sorry you had a crappy weekend :( glad you got to do some fun surfing though! Sounds great.


----------



## Nixnax

Good plan on the exercise. Thatll make a big difference. Ah bless you, you wont know what to do with yourself for the first few days. I can tell the kids went back today, traffic was horrendous lol. 

Booo on being ill. DH has been sick as a pig all weekend and somehow I didnt catch it. I catch everything going normally. 

Im feeling super tired this week. I woke up this morning feeling like I hadnt slept. I had the strangest dream, it just made no sense. But before going to bed a watched film called mother... have you seen it?! Its sooooo strange. I think that contributed to my strange dream.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh dear lol. There was SO much traffic here too.. took me an AGE to cross the road. Considering it's a small little town, so many cars! It felt good to walk. I was sweating buckets walking back though :haha:
I'm just sat here like, oh, now what do I do! My DS is only in for 2.5 hours this week, then full time next week. So it's a gradual thing. 

I think it must've been food poisoning in all honesty. Plus I have tonsillitis too :nope:

Ooh no I haven't seen that. I hate those weird dreams when you're like uh what even was that :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Awww is it his first time at school? Thats so sweet. I bet youll miss him loads. 

Oh no you were proper poorly. Hope youre feeling better soon. I hate tonsillitis, it makes you feel miserable. 

Its worth a watch but its pure nuts. I googled the meaning of the pill last night as it made no sense.


----------



## mrsmummy2

He went to nursery last year, but now its like real full on school :nope: I'm sure he will love it! But its sure gonna be odd for me having time to myself between 9 and 3!

Yeah it was a rough weekend!! Thankfully feeling much better today. Wasnt sure how id get them to school if i wasnt!!

Im SO hungry.. by nervous to eat much just incase I'm sick again! Ive lost 7lbs !! I guess being ill has its perks lol


----------



## Nixnax

Youll have to find yourself a new hobby. 

7lbs?! Oh dear you were bad. Illness is a great way of losing weight, but also not the nicest. With walking to school you should keep that off nicely. Do you have a fitness tracker, I bet youll be doing 10,000 a day and more now


----------



## mrsmummy2

It's probably a major reason i want to ttc #3. I think we'll definitely stop there though. Fitting us all into our house will be ok, but not a 4th. God help us if we do have twins :haha:

Yeah it was pretty bad :nope:
I used to have a polar watch, but it started playing up so i got a new battery for the watch and the strap for around your chest but still doesnt work properly. Doesnt seem to pick up the heart rate enough to be consistent. Soo annoying!

I think I'm going to ask "santa" for a new one for Christmas:haha:


----------



## FTale

Wish: Hey wish! :flower: thank you for updating us. So happy to hear you are doing well.

Nix: Oh what a time. I'm sorry about your brother. Its hard believe me. I've got the same issues going on with my family. I haven't written anyone off but I don't let them worry me so anymore. Hurts but you can only do so much. Will keep you in my prayers.
Surfing sounds scary to me because I can't swim but I love to watch other people do it. Like walking on water :haha: I listen to crashing waves at night to help me sleep. Can be a peaceful getaway being near the waters I imagine.
Can't wait to hear your results. And don't worry about the delay in getting it. You will most likely get to catch it after its peak as its going down or going up. I know medicated my docs wanted at least 15 and non medicated I forget. Mine is always pretty low or barely making it. Like a 4.5 one cycle then an 11. It means some thing happened but now much. Heck on one of my IUI cycles I was on 400mg of progesterone spread out over a 24hr period and my progesterone was still online 14.7 on 10dpo :shrug: It shoult have been higher but oh well.

We are getting our groove back on again. No more sticks or bd planning. Which is odd because I went to go wee this morning and I was like HA I have ewcm I wonder how high my LH is.....then I stopped dead in my tracks....doesn't matter anymore. :dohh::haha:

Of course this means stocking up on loads of pads and tampons which I used to dread buying feeling as it buying them meant I was preparing for AF instead of a rainbow baby. Now I look at it as, buy them now or ruin your favorite undies later.....buy. :haha:

On the diet front, I'm eating well enough. Appetite still isn't there much because of pancreas. It has made me eat smaller portions and to stop when full. I've lost a solid 4lbs. And once I get off my lazy butt and exercise should burn more.

Well that's the scoop on what I've been up to. Got my FX for you when you test. :hugs:

Mrsmummy2: HUGS. Its a relief seeing them off to school and sad at the same time. I dropped mine off this morning after a short holiday from school and watched her walk off with me wanting to fix her shirt, straighten her back pack and make the other girls slow down so she could catch up with them...:haha:
Walking to school with them will be so awesome!! A mile is a good bit. I wish I could do the same but the school is 3 miles away and she would pass out before school started. Will be interesting to see how many steps you get in. You are going to get plenty of sun (when its out that is...lol)
Are you not ttc this cycle? Forgive me if I forget. That's what I'm known for at home...lol It only takes a moment and I'm standing in the middle of the kitchen wondering why I am there :dohh:
I really think it will be fantastic to add a 3 lil one to your family. One more lil puddle splasher.

Well, I'm off to work in a bit. I'll try and post as often as I can. Meanwhile, I cannot shake the need for coffee. Gotta have it ...lol
Catch you all later


----------



## mrsmummy2

FTale - I so hope you get a totally random super exciting rainbow baby without any of the stresses of pre-planning, testing, opking, temping and all that other jazz. I need to stock up on tampons.. i have ONE left.. also used my last pad at the end of last AF as I kept spotting :dohh: No good if AF shows up!

Well done with the 4lbs!! That's brilliant.

We are ttc this cycle... BUT.. FF predicted O to be on Thursday (i think?) But I was ill from late Friday night - Monday afternoon, and had HEAPS of ewcm yesterday and today.. and the cramps that would typically go hand in hand with ovulation.. So I suspect O was delayed/FF was wrong in the first place. I have less cramps today, but very much still there when they are. Either way I'm not reading into anything this cycle and focusing on a healthy one next cycle. As I said before, this month wasn't going to be ideal due to the due date anyways, so I'm good! 
Yep, definitely cannot wait for one more little munchkin to have running around the house. I've been hearing horror stories of newborn sleepless nights and breast feeding aches and pains over the past week from my cousin... you definitely forget how exhausting it can actually be with a newborn. I'm still looking forward to it though... :D

Oh bless your DD. It's a hard one letting them go.. I know eventually they'll be back into the swing of things but a whole 6 weeks off school is SO long and I think they tend to forget about school.. then it's like one day BAM here we go back to the grind. I have no doubt we'll have a few tears from DS when he realises he has to go back again tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy2: Oh my, you are right. Poor lil guy is going to be like 'what?' Or he might like it the first week then afterwards began giving you all grief about how boring it is...hehehe.
Thank you for your well wished on a surprise rainbow baby. I have this feeling God is going to bless us when I'm like 50 years old. That is so not funny. Well at least my hubby is younger and he can do the raising while I prepare for retirement :haha:
And YES, I've thought about the sleepness nights. 3 months of it if I remember correctly. We have a sleep walker so we can't go to sleep before 10pm in case she comes strolling in. :shrug: No idea what triggers it. So we are clear to nod off if our door doesn't open by then.


----------



## Nixnax

Hes still my brother and Im sure well be friends again soon, but without the financial drain on me. Families eh?!

I stocked up on tampons last month. I have enough to save a sinking ship lol. Just enjoy the next few months and see where it takes you. Youll be stress free and loving life Im sure. Then twins will come along he he he 

I was a sleep walker and eater when I was younger. I chomped on an onion once apparently! I was around 8. I have no recollection but my dad keeps reminding me of it. 

I keep thinking of sleepless nights. And when I see my friends and their children and they cry and scream, I ask myself do I want this?! Of course I do, I must be mad

Oh my days does my left nipple hurt. Its like I have a poker in it. I do regret having my nipple pierced when it feels like this lol


----------



## FTale

NIX: An onion??? Oh how horrid. You must have had a day of toots and possibly a bathroom run or two. :haha: My hubby thinks our dd just wants to make sure we are still here. Never leave her alone so not sure why she'd be fearful of it. She is 8 now but has been this way for about 5 years.

I have to say when I'm getting my nap on I'm thankful that I don't have a lil one who needs my lazy butt awake. But like you it'd be worth the sacrifice in the end.

Hahahahaha..nip Pierce??? !!! Ouchies! I'll say it's burning. All those sensitive bits reacting to your hormones. I hope it's a preggy burn! Sucks there's no way to be sure. I've read some ladies have the burning then it straight stops until after they get a bfp.:shrug:

Oh and I had to restock my pads! AF was unusually heavy and I'm ocd about being all dirty and smelly so I went through 30 or so in 3 days! Luckily I bought cheap and on sale brand both times.:blush:

AND ladies my hubby came home gave me a huge kiss on the lips then said 'I think I'm getting sick'.
I play punched him right in the nutts. How dare he give me his germs! lol He said we get him sick all the time so it's only fair....(punched him again). So the count down begins on when I too will turn into a loud, snoring snot nose.:cry: ( he sounds like he's snorkeling)

Well I don't think I'll be sleeping tonight. Not because of him but due to all the coffee I had at midnight. That's when I finally broke and made a pot of which I drank 90% of:blush:

......wuuuuuh? I just yawned, no way! I'm going to see where it takes me lol :winkwink:


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha yep an onion. How odd is that. 

Im 10DPO today and Ive woken up with a sore throat. My hubby was ill last week so I think Ive caught his germs. Grrr

Ha ha yep its pierced! I did have both done, but I took one because it didnt heal. Id never have it done again put it that way! It feels like Im having it pierced all over again! 

Ah I know what you mean about feelin clean at that time of the month. I hate it, I always feel so dirty. I cant wear pads as they make me itch like crazy. I can use panty liners though. So Im a tampons only person. I used to use a cup but I was out shopping at the mall one day and it moved position and blood went everywhere. It was so embarrassing. I vowed never to use one again. 

I think today will be a coffee day for me, so tired


----------



## mrsmummy2

FTale - Ooh no! Sleep walking is the worst... It absolutely freaks me when my daughter does it. She talks too which is weird considering she has no idea what she's doing.
Arghh, men and their illnesses! Hopefully you won't catch those germs! Hope you get some sleep. Maybe less coffee at that hour :haha:

Nix - OOOH NO. An ONION? Gross :haha:
Nipple pieced? yikes. Bet that was fun... I thought getting my tongue pierced was painful!
It's totally worth the crying, screaming and sleep deprivation ... it just takes a while to realise it _will_ all be a distant memory one day... or at least that's what I try to tell myself when our 6 and 4 year old still climb into bed with us at an unholy hour, get taken back only to come in again 20 minutes later. :dohh:
We went to bed at 10 last night.. probably asleep by 10.30.. then DD came in at 1.45.. "I had a nightmare", DH took her back about 2.45 as it was SO hot in the bed and she wriggles like no ones business! Then 3.30ish she came in again.. "i feel sick" :dohh: DH helped her get a drink etc and calmed her down (she wasn't sick, but there was no way I could face any more vomit after my weekend!!) she did it again at around 5, then DS came in at 5.30 and started rolling around the bed :wacko: My alarm went off at 6.30 and I'm just like right ok... lets get you to school so I can have some peace. :rofl:

When will you be testing? :happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

I am be a sleep talker. DH is terrible for it. When Im on lates and I climb into bed, if he stirs he always mumbles something. Coherently as well. Makes me giggle. 

Oh my days you need to sleep today mrsmummy, you must be shattered. 

I wont test. Af is due Saturday/Sunday so Ill just wait for that. Temps are still pretty high at the moment. Im only really doing temps because Im having. The bloods done. I want to compare my progesterone level with a temp. I probably wont bother next month


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha i do love it when DH sleep talks. So funny sometimes:haha:

Ah i shouldve gone back to bed this morning, but i didnt, and now DS is home.. the day is flying by!! Early night tonight i think. 

Ah thats fair enough. I was tempted to start temping next month but its a pain isnt it! I stress about getting enough sleep.


----------



## FTale

So, I went to sleep actually after 10 cups of coffee...haah...I got up every 30minutes to wee but didn't stop me from being tired. I still want to sleep right now.:haha: I'm being a good girl and working actually.
ROFL...you both have me laughing. My hubby is a sleep talker and my dd. They will talk and I will laugh my butt off whiles they remember nothing in the morning. Hubby is a sweetheart though. So nice when he turns to talk to me in his sleep....even smiles. In the morning I tell him and he laughs so hard because he can't remember. My dd is an angry sleep talker if you wake her up by accident..LOL.but when she sleep walks she is calm and scratches her bum alot while looking around and saying 'yeah, yeah'....then wanders back off to her room ONLY if her dad tells her to. If I say go back to your room lil one, she completely ignores me and keeps coming until she is about in bed on my side :haha: So I have to get up and walk her back to her room. :dohh:

NIX: Don't test!! wait it out. No squinting. Have a lil coffee. And know that Saturday is so close. I can smell it. No way to speed those test results up. I'm killing over her to find out. I will be so relieved when you get knocked up. So I can stop worrying about you. :blush: I think you and your hubby will make great parents. Baby will never have a dull moment. Will you teach them to swim right away? If we ever had another, we want to. So important.

Mrsmummy: GOOD Grief woman!! You two had a night of it. Sorry you didn't get much sleep. Having the day to yourself leaves the temptation to get up to other things so big. But we both know it will be an early night for those babies. At least mine drops off fast after keeping me up all night. I'm a light sleeper so I can't go back to sleep after she pulls that 'nightmare or I'm just not sleepy' thing on me. Her dad is out in 5 seconds flat. Don't get it. I need white noise, socks, blankets, and a few games of hidden objects on my phone just to get one eye lid closed.:shrug:

Temping for sure is stressing and from what I found is only good if you have to take progesterone. Otherwise it will roller coaster your emotions up until the last dpo. I'm glad I learned how to do but won't do it again. Even with it, having o pains always let me know to take it 3 days after, temps went along with it as well. So no need to pop the plastic in the mouth. Mine was getting quite ripe too. :blush:

Well, if you did not fertilize that eggy this cycle, here's to tagging it next cycle.

Ok, back to working, will catch you two later. Sorry for any typos, my office is cold and I'm too lazy to go back and fix stuff. :coffee:


----------



## Nixnax

Fair play to you sleeping after coffee. Im not a big coffee drinker so one cup has me high as a kite.

Ha I love how we all have sleep talkers/walkers. DH remembers when he does it. The other week was hilarious. I was getting into bed and on his sleep he said have you got your reading material I replied to him and said of course, Ive got the wash machine manual. He then just starts giggling and woke up. The next day he woke up laughing about it. 

I will teach them swim straight away. I think its quite important. I was never a strong swimmer, and didnt learn until I was in school at 6 years old. Plus Im sure DH will have them surfing by the time they can walk lol. 

I get too obsessive when I temp. I google bloody everything and go crazy about it. Id rather not do it. 

Our BDing was spot on this month. And my CM at this point in my cycle is normally dry and quite gritty, but its currently quite creamy and not troublesome at all. With the EWCM this cycle I think my hormones are finally getting there. Only took 13 months eh?!


----------



## FTale

Well, after going on a cleaning frenzy last night I tried to nod off a lil after 10, nope. I got this stabbing pain in my pee hole area. Been getting it on and off since Sunday. But this time it was followed by an intense pain that I initially mistook to be ovulation. Yet the pain was too high and on my flank more. Sure enough kidney stone attack.

Long story short my right kidney is hoarding stones with the biggest being 9mm. I need blasting or surgery to fix it. See urologist tomorrow to see where i go from here exactly.

So glad i didn't get pregnant with stones. :dohh: And it makes since why did hurt this weekend like never before. I had one trying to make it out of urether...lol...Can I say OUCH...

I'm on pain meds n flomax to widen ureter for stones. Pray it all h li es well for me.


How are you all doing?


----------



## Nixnax

Oh my days you are having a right time of it at the moment aren you?! Bless you lovely. I hope they dont give you too much trouble. Could you imagine being pregnant as well? Youd be in absolute agongy. 

Im ok thank you. 11DPO today I think. Feeling a bit wet down there. Temp started to drop today so Im I dont have much hope. Im sure itll drop again tomorrow. Getting minor cramps as well. Af is due on sat


----------



## FTale

Nix: Ah, boo to temp dropping. You got weekend plans in case AF shows? I'm thinking about a fire pit and roasted marshmallows. I really am shocked your temp dropped though. I think ur body is finally coming around though hormone wise. If not peggy I bet you will have tons of ewcm and good progesterone level.:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Morning. Ive woken up with cramps today and I ave brown spotting. Af is on the way. One day early. My cycle appears to be only 23 days this month?! WTH?! Theyre normally 26 days. Ive been taking vit b and c. My LP is the same at 11/12 days. Just seem to be ovulating earlier. 

I have my CD3 bloods booked in for Monday which will actually be CD4 now. I cant get them done on a Sunday. 

Im considering asking the docs to test my thyroid function. Ive read that that can affect fertility. And looking at the symptoms, I have some of them. 

I have to work a 12 hour day today to cover leave so its a rubbish Friday. Lots of chilling and a few ciders this weekend I think


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh no FTale! Doesnt sound good :nope: fingers crossed something will be sorted soon!

Nix - sorry AF has shown up :hugs: I'd definitely look into thyroid tests. Shame about the 12 hr shift, but hope it flies by and you have a great weekend!

As for me... just waiting :coffee: still have ewcm .. or maybe its just super damp down there? Maybe im mistaking it just for "wetness" :wacko: AF is due 1 week today... FF has given me a free VIP 5 days for some reason :shrug: its come up with predicting AF on Wednesday not Friday. That would make the cycle 29 days which is what my previous 2 before the last 2 were. We shall see! Either way I'm ready to head into a healthy month with more BDing & maybe some opks to know whats up! :haha:
I just havent wanted to for 8 days now ... with the illness then back to school im like you know what? Lets take a break :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Just hoping my doctor plays the game and does what I ask for. Depends who see. I see a different doctor each time. Its annoying.

That cool that ff did that. The VIP version is better, I signed up for it yesterday. 

Its funny isnt it, last month we were due AF on the same day, this time Im ahead of you by one week! 

Ha ha I know what you mean, we havent BD all week. And now we want to AF is here. Grrr oh well DH will love it. He loves AF BDing. I dont it hurts, but I cant starve him ha ha


----------



## mrsmummy2

Isnt it odd how much 1 cycle can change things!! We're out of sync now!

DH isn't bothered whether AF is here or not.. he just wants it all the time :haha:
I used to not care, but now I'm like uhh can we wait, I'm not feeling it lol.


----------



## FTale

You two have some randy gents.:haha:

Praying you get answers NIX, having multiple docs doesnt help but if you can keep your own records to show each time will make it easier.

LOL mrsmummy...You know it's something else when tttcers aren't into it...that's when you know you need a break. Fx for bding next cycle.

I'm in doc office waiting to be seen. This junk needs to be over so I can dtd without pain..urge


----------



## mrsmummy2

FTale - Haha definitely got one over here :haha:

How did the appointment go?

I went out for a carvery last night with a few friends.. oh my goodness my stomach was SO bloated last night. I way over ate. I haven't had one in YEARS so I went to town on it :rofl:
Had major AF type cramps while I was there too :nope: those cramps reeeeeally are the worst!

Boy am I glad its the weekend! I'm off to see my mum today then out for a family day out tomorrow (not sure what we're doing yet!) 
Hope you girls have a great weekend.


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy: I don't know what a carvey is? But I like that you get to go out. I need to do that more. 

I'm loving that it's the weekend too! Sorry about AF cramps. Hugs.

My appt. Was a bust. Doc went straight to surgery options without even wanting to get rid of 9mm stone. Wants to wait till it's bothering me...wth? How big would that be??? Been praying and drinking tons of lemon water because apparently I have two stones stuck in my right ureter right before my bladder. I think after last night's prayer session they kerplunked into my bladder :happydance:.

Have fun with your mum and hope AF isn't too too bad if it shows.


Ok, off to enjoy the weekend myself, later ladies!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh its like a roast dinner place. So you pick your meat and get a yorkshire pudding, then have as much veg, potatoes etc as you want. So delicious. Been day dreaming of another alllll day :haha: so hungry?! How i can be hungry after that maaaaassive meal is beyond me.

Oh noo!! Why would he want to wait?! Thats crazy!!!

Im exhausted already! Lovely day out with my mum, but home now and trying to tackle the mess. I've let things slide this week and slowly it's all mounted up :dohh:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies 

FTale - that doc sound rubbish, making you wait. Hoping the passing of the stones isnt too painful. Poor thing. 

Mrsmummy - I love a good carvery. Im beef and gammon mixed kinda gal. Well Im a pig really lol. I have a medium plate and pile on as much as I can balance on the plate. DH just shakes his head at me. 

After my all day vile mood yesterday, I woke up this morning really fancying a hike. DH an I just drove to wales and hiked up Pen y Fan (highest mountain in the south of GB). It was raining, windy as hell up the top and freezing cold. Soaked through to the under crackers, but I really enjoyed it. It was just what i needed. Hubby brought a flask of tea and that was life saver. People were looking at us strange - couple stood there in the sideways rain and wind with their cuppa lol. I love it. 

Going to have a hot bath now and a lazy day tomorrow as my legs are killing me.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ha!sounds like me last night. I had turkey.. it was like a Christmas dinner! Mmmm..

Oh well done! Thats not too far from where I am. I need to climb it one day!


----------



## Nixnax

I love Christmas dinner, its the only part of Christmas I like. I want to have babies so I can enjoy Christmas again. 

The scenery around there is amazing. We couldnt see a thing up the top as we were in the clouds. We want to do it again on a clear day. If you do decide to do it, make sure you have nothing planned the following day. I can barely walk, my butt cheeks are killing me lol

Im having a really horrible AF. Its so heavy and full of little clots. Its normally petering out by CD3 but its going good and strong today


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed for a bfp soon.. Christmas 2019 will be super exciting for you! 

Oh no haha! Its a love/hate thing with post exercise aches isnt it.

Ah I hate those types of AF. Hopefully it's giving you a good clear out ready for a sticky bean!

I've had loads of AF cramps yesterday and today .. so bloated too. She's definitely on her way. FF predicts wednesday, but I'm guessing thursday or friday.


----------



## Nixnax

It really is a love/hate thing. Being achy makes me feel like Ive done something good. But I hate walking or sitting down and say ooo every time ha ha. 

Hoping its not AF on the way, hoping its a bean snuggling down for 9 months


----------



## mrsmummy2

Yes definitely! I'm looking forward to getting back into the gym if AF shows. I figured if I get a bfp its probably best not to start working out, just keep up the walking. Those post workout aches are like an achievement!


----------



## Nixnax

Oh my days my butt cheeks hurt even more today. Pahahaha Im waddling 

CD4 today and AF is finally calming down. Had my CD3 bloods this morning. Just have to wait a week now. Not sure whether to doc will call me or whether I have to book an appt. 

On the late shift this week and Im actually pleased about it. I need a week of lie ins before I start our BD marathon lol. I did order 50 opks today. I need to start doing these properly as my ovulation date keeps changing. Last month I ovulated on CD11 but didnt start BDing until CD10! Ill start CD7/8 and keep going until temp rise


----------



## mrsmummy2

Fingers crossed the results come back all good!

BDing schedule sounds good! I need to order some opks.


----------



## FTale

Fx Nix!! OPKS can help for sure. Less cumbersome than remembering to temp on time before I you open your mouth..lol but by helps too..

Mrsmummy: Once my stones clear I'll be having some of that carvey stuff...so hungry..lol

On a funny note dh has been more randy now that I have flippin stones. Seriously? Yes, when the pain eases up I let him near. Only been two times..lol men...


----------



## mrsmummy2

Haha typical man FTale!! :rofl:


----------



## Nixnax

Thats is such a guy thing I swear. My DH always gets Randy when its the last thing I want. 

Hope you feel better soon. You must have a carvery. Its like Christmas dinner. 

If you gals could see the way Im walking youd giggle. I look like a goose


----------



## FTale

NIX: ROFL....if its anything like Quasimodo I'm already laughing :haha:

Hope your bum feels better soon.

My hubby likes stuffing so I made some chicken stuffing with mac n cheese and some dinner rolls...he is all sleepy eyed but had the nerve to tell me later on he's going to come find me for a special delivery...:dohh: I was ovulating last night and he was offering himself up though he was dog tired. I was like 'nah'. I don't need it that bad. By all means please go to sleep. Then he started snoring while I was watching my Midsomer Murder episode....UGH :nope:


----------



## Nixnax

When I got into bed last night, I was hoping for one of DHs cut mumbles. Instead he rolled over, put his leg on me so I couldnt move and snored like a freight train in my ear! The joys eh?! 

The weather is rubbish here today, feels like winter is making a comeback booo


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh ... men :rofl:

Im STARVING today. Whenever I start a "diet" I'm always extra hungry. My legs are killing from all this walking... boy am I grumpy today :haha: DH was like erm, ill see you tonight.. and ran for the hills :rofl: 

Always happens a few days before AF.


----------



## Nixnax

Hope its not AF on the way. I get hungry as well. 

Ugh my tooth broke last night, I thought it was my crown coming out, but it was the remaining tooth on the crowned tooth. I cant get an appt for 2 weeks. Ive had to move dentists after my last dentist butchered me. I had to have a tooth out in December unnecessarily. Luckily it doesnt hurt, as It was root canaled years ago, so there are no nerves in it. Im so scared I dont want to go. Grrrr I hate teeth issues


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ohh noo!! How annoying. Teeth problems are the worst.


----------



## Nixnax

If I could have them ripped out and look sexy I would lol. 

Just got my CD3 bloods back. 

FSH 7.8
LH 5.6

The doc hasnt commented on the progesterone one yet so have to phone back on Friday. That was done on 10DPO so Im expecting that to be rubbish. 

Everything looks normal which is good news


----------



## mrsmummy2

Glad it's all normal! Ive got no clue when it comes to all the tests


----------



## Nixnax

I was more concerned about the LSH level as anything over 11 is considered as low ovarian reserve. So I still got lots of good eggs. 

Just need DH to come around to doing things differently and consider at home artificial insemination. Thatll be easier said than done


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh thats good. 

Hopefully he will come around to whatever is going to give the best outcome!


----------



## FTale

Still sick as a dog and every time I try to do a long post something happens. I'll try again. 

Sending BP vibes to you both :flower:


----------



## Nixnax

Bless you hunny. Thank you for popping in. Get yourself well again. Hope you feel tip top soon. Big hugs


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hope you feel better real soon ftale :hugs:


----------



## FTale

Thank you ladies.

What I wanted to say earlier about your results NIX that without an Estrodial(E2) test your FSH/LH ratio aren't as accurate. A high E2 level will give a false lower FSH which is not good because it could actually be higher.

As far as your FSH and LH they need to be a 1:1 ratio. Your numbers aren't too at all with out the E2 you have a 1.4:1 ratio. But your doc needs to do an E2 on you. 

Here's a link to levels you can scroll through for cd3 tests

https://drmeaghandishman.com/female-fertility-labs-explained/

Nothing to panic over because levels can flucuate but the link will give you a bigger picture of what is looked at for us.

Ok, chiming out you two. Might be a bit quiet the next few days as we are needing to honker down for expected hurricane. Will be back though. :hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh no!! Stay safe! :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Ah really? Ill look into that thank you for the info. 

Stay safe and hope to hear from you soon xx


----------



## Nixnax

Ive called my doctor and they didnt test for E2. Apparently that will be tested if I ever get referred to a fertility specialist, which they dont think I need right now?! 

Seems silly to do half the checks when they have the full blood sample there


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Ive called my doctor and they didnt test for E2. Apparently that will be tested if I ever get referred to a fertility specialist, which they dont think I need right now?!
> 
> Seems silly to do half the checks when they have the full blood sample there

Oh my world. What pricks! Waste of a blood sample for sure. And NO FAIR saying you dont need it right now because without that test and the others, you can't know. Ugh. I'm so sorry. They are just saving themselves money by not running the tests and wasting your baby making time. But dont let me or them get you stressed out.

I've been doing a bit of reading and I see women who shouldn't be pregnant but are. So you keep bding and taking care of yourself. 

There is an egg with both your names on it waiting.:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Its ridiculous isnt it. I just need to get DH to do the AI. Thats my next mission. We are looking to buy a house first. After that I want all guns blazing and proper attempts being made. Hes still trying to kick his habit, so I dont want to put too much pressure on him at the moment, thatll just push us back to square one


----------



## FTale

Clap Clap Clap Clap

YAY on looking for a new home!!

Sooo love house hunting online. We never bought but loved looking at 'dreams'. We are remodeling this one to our likings but so wanted a 3 car garage for my hubby. But we are happy enough.

What are you looking for in a house? I know homes over there are so different from here as far as yard space. :happydance:


----------



## Nixnax

Its exciting isnt it. We are going to see a mortgage advisor after our holiday. 

We ideally want a 3 bedroom house with a garage and driveway and decent sized garden. But that will most likely cost around £250,000 for our area. We may have to start with a 2 bedroom house. House prices in Bristol are soooo expensive. If we lived up north wed get all of that for under £100,000! Its crazy. We are considering looking in Wales as the prices are a lot cheaper. I love my city but its very expensive to buy in. We also want the house to be a bit run down but livable so we can fix it up the way we want it. 

Not a lot going on over here, just BDing practice. Will most like ovulate in a couple of days


----------



## FTale

I see many people moving to Wales on this British how show I watch on tv. Is it rural there or a good mix?

Living in popular cities can run you big $$, smart to start off small if you want to stay there. We want to live further out on our own farm land but not feasible at the moment. And honestly, I don' think we are ever going to move :haha: 

Practice bd....rofl...you kill me. We got 3 episodes of dtd and my health status made us call it quits. I have Hay Fever on top of it so this Wednesday my surgery to remove stones may be postponed. I'm not in complete misery just on the edge of it :coffee:

Do you two have a pet? I don't think you do but I could be wrong.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Definitely cheaper in this end of the woods Nix. Our area runs around £90,000 for a 3 bed semi detached. However, my parents live in Cardiff and their area is in the £250,000-£270,000 range, also for a 3 bed!

We dont have a pet FTale. Toyed with the idea of getting a dog, but it hasnt happened. Thankfully my kids don't seem to be bothered about getting a pet :haha:

So .... no sign of AF. 2 days late.. BUT.. bfn this morning :shrug:


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy2 said:


> Definitely cheaper in this end of the woods Nix. Our area runs around £90,000 for a 3 bed semi detached. However, my parents live in Cardiff and their area is in the £250,000-£270,000 range, also for a 3 bed!
> 
> We dont have a pet FTale. Toyed with the idea of getting a dog, but it hasnt happened. Thankfully my kids don't seem to be bothered about getting a pet :haha:
> 
> So .... no sign of AF. 2 days late.. BUT.. bfn this morning :shrug:

Ah, :cry: sorry about that dang bfn. You sure about your O date? I know...crazy question with us being ttc experts and all :blush: But you never know.

Let us know if you test again. Got my fx for you to catch that rainbow soon.


----------



## mrsmummy2

I didnt track, so no clue when O was. Only guidance i have is AF has been day 30, day 30 and day 31 for the past 3 months. We're now on day 34 with no sign. My last bfp came after being 10 days late for AF, which obviously I now know was probably a sign things weren't progressing well and mustve had low hcg.. now getting super anxious that thats whats going to happen again. Id rather AF just showed up if I'm honest!! I have 1 test left that I'm planning to do tomorrow.. thought it probably wouldnt come up today if it was bfn yesterday.. so if thats negative ill probably contact the drs. Argggh. this ONLY happens when ttc :dohh:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies. Ive had a crazy busy weekend and have been feeling under the weather for most of it. 

Wales is a beautiful place, some of the rural areas are like pictures on a postcard. Im a bit of a city girl, I dont think I could live too far out. 

We dont have any pets as yet, but I want to get a dachshund when we move. And DH wants a spaniel. 

Sorry about the BFNs mrsmummy, hope you get some answers soon. There is nothing worse than limbo! 

Opk is almost positive today. Weve been at it like rabbits but not sure whether any spermies made a run for it lol. 

My doctors office called me today. They want me to redo the progesterone test as it was low last time. It was 28. They want to higher than 30. It was done on 10DPO instead of 7DPO. So going to have it done on the right day next week. I dont think theres anything to worry about though.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry you've not been well nix. :hugs:

Yay for lots of BDing :happydance: 

Hopefully all the results come back ok this time!

This limbo is ridiculous. Do you girls think that the ewcm i had for days on end indicated a later ovulation? That seems to be the only reason i can think for bfns and late af :shrug: because presumably late ovulation = late AF?


----------



## FTale

Nix: Oh geez. Your progesterone is sweet!! I would do anything to have it that high. I can take 400mg of progesterone a day and still barely scratch 14. :cry: So hurray for that!! :happydance:

And I'm so jelly of you rabbits. I won't be getting any for another 3 weeks I imagine due to the blasted stones/surgery. Bleh :coffee:

I'm a country girl. Hate city living so we survive in the suburbs of a some what small town. Dream is to live rural some day thought. :cloud9:

Well, I hope you O soon and boink your way to bfp. :haha:

Mrsmummy: I think you did O late. You can still have ewcm after O day but not usually pass 2dpo. Too much longer and it may be a sign of no ovulation. I do understand where you stand on not wanting to be stuck in limbo again. Want a hardy bfp or for AF to get on with it. Will be thinking of you :hugs:

welp off to sleep here soon. I had to take me pain meds because the stones are stuck in a precarious location and just got tired of feeling the jabbing. Its not tearful pain just annoyingly rough in a tender area.

:hugs:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ftale - sorry about the pain :hugs:

I've ordered a frer, cb and i think one step that came in a package but its not coming til friday :nope: hopefully AF will show before then.... if negative AND no AF I guess I'll book in with the drs. However last time the 1 dr was useless. Wouldn't do any bloods or anything.. just simply said "well do you want to be pregnant?" Obviously i answered yes, then she said well with being so late you probably are. Retest in a week :shrug: not helpful at all.


----------



## Nixnax

Ah FTale, I hope you feel better soon. You poor thing. Theres nothing worse than constant pain. 

I hope you get some answers soon mrsmummy. Your docs sounds as useless as mine. Although mine are being helpful at the moment so Ill whisper that. 

Didnt manage to BD last night, we were totally tired and all boinked out. I think Im going to ovulate today as temp plummeted to 36.17, I dont think its ever gone that low. 

The wind is picking up here. Were getting the tail end of the hurricane that the US had. Itll be horrid later. How was the hurricane for you FTale? Hope you didnt suffer too much damage


----------



## mrsmummy2

I feel all bloated and pre-AFy at the mo, so hopefully this weirdo cycle will be over soon!! We have ONE good dr in the whole place, and as a result everyone wants to see him, so you want an appointment? That'll be in 6 weeks:dohh:

Super windy here today too. And rain. Ugh. Not even attempting the walk to school. Car it is!


----------



## Nixnax

My docs is like that. I have to see a different each time I go because the good ones are all booked up. Ive insisted on seeing the same one for all of my current tests and results. I think after the next progesterone test they are just going to say everything is fine, come back in a year a year!!! 

I cannot get a positive opk at all. Ive got the one step opks off eBay, but they are barely showing a line at all. Yesterdays was slightly darker than todays, but barely there. Ill do a couple more today. I need to be sure of my ovulation for this test. I was hoping to chill out this month but no chance


----------



## mrsmummy2

In some ways you hope they will say everything's ok, but then at least if something wasn't, they could help. I imagine its super frustrating.

Hope you get that +opk soon!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ended up with a phone consultation yesterday to which the dr basically said sit and wait. If i get a bfp, come in. Not sure how long Im supposed to wait if I dont but still no AF.....
Another bfn this morning too. :shrug:
Getting super fed up now...


----------



## Nixnax

Sorry for the BFNs. How frustrating. Looking at your chart, you may not have ovulated until cd24. Your EWCM went on for quite a while. 

Im also ovulating after this month. Last month was CD11. Im cd13 now and still no ovulation. 

Its hard to tell on yours because there are no opks or temps. That happened to me in July, a whole 5 days late. How you get some answers soon


----------



## mrsmummy2

Glad to know its happened to other women. I've been googling like a mad woman!!

I was super ill right at the time of ovulation with the sickness and tonsillitis, so hoping its late ovulation & ill get AF this week. The ewcm was unreal! Heaps and heaps of the stuff.


----------



## Nixnax

Sounds like the illness did make you ovulate late. Did you manage to get any post illness BDing in? 

I wish I had EWCM, I had a tiny bit this month. And some last month, but thats it in 15 months. It was flying that me ovulate late. I had no idea. 

Opks are slightly darker but still not even close. I was hoping for a short cycle this month so that AF will be over before my holiday, no chance now. Af due the day we fly..... again lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

Nope! Havent BD since cd16, so if I did O late I'm certain I can't be pregnant, so just need AF to get on with it :dohh:

I do get ewcm most months, but this month was ridiculous. Constantly there :shrug: would have been a blessing if we'd actually got enough bding in!

How frustrating! Hope you get a pos opk soon! 

I could do with a holiday!! Going anywhere nice?


----------



## Nixnax

Ah no, major bummer. At least you can get AF over an done with. Next month, BD until EWCM dries up. If youre well of course. 

Were going to lanzarote. We cant really afford this holiday but we promised ourself 2 holidays this year before any babies came along. After this holiday its all save, save, save and time to become a hermit for winter.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ah lovely! Enjoy. Sounds like a good plan. 

Definitely wish me and DH had done things like that pre-children! Itll be nice though as when they're grown up we won't be too old to enjoy it :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha this is true. Ill be old lol. But at least I would have done it young. Its swings and roundabouts isnt it


----------



## FTale

Surgery went well. On the mend.

Will be back to chat with you sweet ladies next week.:hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

Awwww I didnt realise you were having it today. Rest up well lady. Hope youre on the mend soon. 

Finally got a positive opk, day 5 of BDing, and at least one more to go lol


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ah, didn't realise you were having it today! Glad it went well. Rest up :hugs: 

Yay for the +opk! You'll be exhausted by the weekend :haha:
 
CD1 finally.......


----------



## Nixnax

Ah sorry AF got you. Now you can move on to a more productive cycle. 

By the weekend?! Im exhausted now. Lol. Were going to London for the weekend tomorrow so there will no let up Im sure


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ooh enjoy London! :) 

At least i don't have to move our Butlins holiday now :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies how are we all doing. 

London was amazing, we had such a good time. No BDing happened though as we were just soooo tired after all the walking around the city. We walked miles. It was quite draining. 

Nothing much else to report. I have my repeat CD21 bloods tomorrow. Its CD19 tomorrow but with a 12 day LP its the right day to do it


----------



## FTale

HUGS....Nix/Mrsmummy 

Nix: yup jealous beyond beliefe, God forgive me but I wish I was in your boots this weekend. Would love to see London. Sorry no bding but it sounds like you had a lovely walkabout which makes it all worth it. :flower: FX for good bloods. And soon when your hubby is ready, see what his stuff is doing. Praying its all well and its just taking a while ( poopy outcome but is life).

Mrsmummy: Totally bummed AF found you but like that you are going to be all ready for baby making this cycle. :thumbup:

AFM: There are few words to explain the torture I'm experiencing. Though I am at a 1 on the pain scale now....I started my period with the stent up my peehole still. :dohh: So imagine a string in my peehole and a string in my other hole and both bleeding. Yeah, I'm on as much pain meds as I can handle. Though its back to school week and I have to drive so no meds in me while I drive so I have to try and dope up in the morning so I can work a little then safely drive in the late afternoon to get my daughter. :coffee: I'm about bat crazy but calmly holding it together until they take this thing out of me Wednesday. And if they tell me my kidney looks too bad to take it out....hell, I'll put it out myself. :blush:

But seriuosly other than gross factor I'm well as long as I'm medicated and don't have any gas bubbles..that mess hurts. Farting hurts...:haha:

Ok, hug all going to disappear back into my world of make believe (I'm a unicorn there)


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ftale - Oh gosh!! HUGS. Sounds like you're having a rough time of it. I hope it all becomes a distant memory soon and you're 100% pain free :hugs:

Nix - Sounds like you've had a great weekend! Hope the bloods come back all ok!


----------



## Nixnax

Oh FTale you poor thing. That sounds mighty awful. I hope you recover soon. I can only imagine what you are going through. Biggest hugs. 

It rained ALL day on Saturday and that was the day we had the long walk along the Thames south bank planned. We thought, Stuff it you cant change the weather, so we did it anyway. Soaked through. Popped in a few bars and gallaries along the way to warm up and dry off a bit. I love London, but its soooo busy with tourists and just general Londoners that it can be hell on Earth. I was glad to walk down the street today and not be elbowed or poked in the head with an embrella lol. I could never live there. 

Thanks mrsmummy Im sure theyll be fine. I know I ovulate, I think this one is more for the docs peace of mind


----------



## mrsmummy2

HA! Yes I agree Nix.. I can't even imagine living there. It's SO quiet where I live.. I can't imagine living in the constant hustle and bustle of London..
I'd love to go for a little weekend away with DH though.. Maybe see a show or something. My nerves of finding my way around is just too much though!


----------



## Nixnax

Ugh the navigating is hard. We ended up in the wrong place on the wrong train a few times. My advice is save a lot of money for it. I dont want to know how much we spent, but Im suspecting over £200 each, for 2 days, not including hotel


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oops! Thats my worry. I know I'd stress far too much. DH isn't exactly a natural leader, so it tends to be me that takes charge.. so it all falls on my head :dohh:

Yeh, Londons such an expensive place isnt it.
I'd like to take DD for her birthday in Feb to the Harry Potter studios.. not sure if thats in central London though:shrug:


----------



## Nixnax

2 pints cost us £12! I nearly fell over. 

We drove past the sign for Warner brothers studios on the way in. Its just north of London, just before Hemel Hempstead (where we stayed) still pricey but not as much


----------



## mrsmummy2

Oh wow! Thats crazy.

I definitely need to look into it.. christmas comes then her birthday creeps up and I'm like waaah I'm not prepared :haha:


----------



## Nixnax

FTale how you doing lady?

7DPO here and just biding my time. Im on day 3 of a sugar detox. Man its hard. My cravings are subsiding which is good. Ive lost 3.5lbs in 3 days as well. Its amazing. I do feel rather rough today and had to have a 2 hr nap after work, pure sugar crash I think. 

Mrsmummy - its amazing how fast time flies isnt it. I cant believe its nearly Christmas again! Where did this year go?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Wow! 7dpo already? Thats flown!!

Well done on the weight loss! I joined the gym yesterday! It felt SO good to be back in that environment. Plus managed to bag myself a PT who isnt charging through the nose. I'm actually getting 10 sessions for the same price as I paid for 5 in my old gym..
Its so cool there.. they have a big tyre to flip, battle ropes and plenty of deadlift/squat areas. I think there was about 8 racks .. so even if its busy, it should be easy to get one! I'm feeling super pumped. 

It has flown hasnt it! Nearly October.. like, what? 
My due date would've been october 31st, so I've kind of been dreading that date turning up :nope:
I'm ok about it, but its just the thought of what couldve been..


----------



## Nixnax

It really has this month. 

Thank you. Ah nice work, that gym sounds amazing. Ive never done PT sessions, but I trained as PT years ago so I guess I dont need to lol. 

Oh really? Im sorry to hear that. Keep yourself busy that day, I hope you get through it ok. If not, you can always vent on here. 

I had the strangest dream last night that I took a pregnancy test and it was positive. The test was about the size of a CD case! Most odd. Lets hope its a good sign


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy:Super big hugs you get that date in one piece. And are celebrating a 2019 due date soon.

Nix: Way happy London was fun but totally understand about cost and congestion. Not for me either. 
CD size,EH? Hahahah...bet you saw that right away, no squinting:haha: Let's hope you do a repeat of the no squinting needed part this cycle while awake. Hugs 

Very much so wishing for you two to get knocked up soon.:blush:

Afm: Its out. I'm recovering. Doing well. Not EVEN thinking about getting pregnant by accident even. My areas are not wanting t relive any pain no time soon.:nope: My hubby laughed and said NOW you will get preggy for sure. Pfffdt. Huh uh. I'm not getting busy anywhere near O day whenever I do care to dtd again. 

I have more respect for doing every day things I took for granted. Didn't know what I was missing. Like walking without being in pain:haha:Sad it took kidney problems to truly derail my ttc mind.

But for once in two years I'm finally not even hoping. Just looking forward to sleeping, eating, sitting in comfort...simple things.:flower:


----------



## Nixnax

Morning all, ugh they’ve changed the website, my head can’t get around it this early in the morning. 

FTale - you sound so positive and that pleases me. You sound a lot better :dance: 
Perhaps this was the break you needed for a while. Not the nicest of breaks of course. I’m glad you’re not in pain anymore. 

9DPO here and nada going on. I’ve been sticking to the sugar detox as best I can. I’ve lost 4.5lbs since Sunday. I’m not missing chocolate anymore. The first 3 days it was all I could think about. 

Hope you gals have a good Friday/weekend :drunk: (loving the fact I can do emojis now he he)


----------



## mrsmummy2

I'm not sure I like it at all!! Isn't it weird? I've had to log on via my laptop as it makes no sense on my mobile.

Glad you're coping well with the sugar detox. I would definitely struggle! I can't wait to weigh in next week and see how much I've lost this week! I feel great. I'm taking a day off the gym today as I'm aching SO bad. PT says I'm better doing 1 in 1 off until I get used to it, as it's almost like starting a fresh. I think he's probably right.... :dohh: 

We have a busy weekend planned as DH has both saturday and sunday off for the first time in forever... :happydance:

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## Nixnax

I’m on my phone and it’s not very nice at all, I don’t have a laptop. I know.... I work in IT and no laptop! 

Definitely get some rest days in, they are just as important as exercise days, if not more. 

Ah lovely, I hope you have a lovely weekend spending some quality time together, I expect it’s much needed


----------



## FTale

I'm on my mobile too and it is going to take some getting use to.

Nix: Hilarious girl!!! No laptop..hehe. It's ok. I take laptop breaks all the time. Can spend your whole day on cell then laptop. Never look up much. 9dpo...sugar detox you are mad! But good go on weight loss. Thank you and I and happier for the painful break hahahahah.
I'll be thinking of you this weekend. Prayers for a bfp.

Mrsmummy: Have a right cozy weekend with your whole family!

Afm: Will be chilling with family out and about...hope I land some funnel cake.


----------



## Nixnax

Mmmm cake. There was sweet treats in work every bloody day this week and I didn’t touch any \\:D/ proper pleased with myself. We did order an Indian take away last night though 8-[ it was tasty but gave me a nasty headache. My water intake has been awful, so I’m guzzling today. 

I’m not feeling a thing. The only strange thing I’ve had over the past week is that I have been sneezing like mad person. We are looking after DHs mum fur babies though so it could be allergies. I’ve never had this around dogs before though. Could also be the change in the seasons. AF due in 2/3 days. 

To true, I can glued to my screen and before I know it, hours have passed.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hopefully no signs is a good sign!:lol:


----------



## Nixnax

12DPO today. My temp usually starts to nose dive on 11DPO. I stopped temping last week, but thought I’d do it today, expecting to see it near the cover line, but it’s way up! Not getting excited as I’m sure AF will come. 

I’m almost hoping she will arrive this month. The due date would be 12th June and I have plans next June. I’m seeing Elton john in concert on the 14th. I really really really don’t want to miss that. Completely selfish reasons.


----------



## mrsmummy2

It would be typical that this month would be yours in those sort of situations :haha:
When is AF due again?


----------



## Nixnax

It’s due today or tomorrow. Temp is usually through the floor by now. I would be typica wouldn’t it. If it is this month then I will go to Elton John concert and give birth in Cardiff stadium :haha:


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> It’s due today or tomorrow. Temp is usually through the floor by now. I would be typica wouldn’t it. If it is this month then I will go to Elton John concert and give birth in Cardiff stadium :haha:

HAHAHA.....sounds like my mom. Loves bingo so much I think she had to leave just to give birth to my little sister. I'm waiting on pins and needles with you!!


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha that’s brilliant. I’d be crushed if i had to miss Elton. Love that man. 

I think AF will arrive, you know how it is, just get used to it


----------



## FTale

I do know but that's the beauty of a surprise bfp. :D


----------



## mrsmummy2

So hoping for a bfp!!! Will you test if AF hasnt shown by Wednesday?


----------



## Nixnax

Yes I’ll definitely test weds if no Af. We fly Thursday afternoon so I’ll want to know before I end up drinking at the airport :haha:

I’ve had very slightly pink Cm today. Barely noticeable, it’s only because I was looking for it.

Let’s see what joys tomorrow brings. My nipples are on fire and really itchy, I’m also still sneezing a lot.


----------



## mrsmummy2

Quietly hopeful that this is it for you!! Temps seem good considering they havent nose dived!


----------



## Nixnax

Temp dropped slightly today but still up there. Compared to other months it’s way high. I’ve link my comparison charts below. 

I’m on lates this week so should be able to have a lie in, but I can’t sleep past 8am. You may say that is a lie in :haha: but I can normally sleep until 10am when on lates.


----------



## Nixnax

Just had a call from my doc. My progesterone which was taken on CD19 is over 30 so he’s happy with the result. 

Keep running to the bathroom checking for AF! What’s the matter with me today. If no AF by my lunch break at 6pm i buy a test to use in the morning


----------



## Nixnax

Biggest fattest negative today. Not holding out much hope


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry for the bfn :hugs:


----------



## Nixnax

I knew I shouldn’t have tested. I never do. 

Getting a touch of pink Cm now so I think she’s on her way. 

Elton John is gonna happen \\:D/ small mercies


----------



## FTale

Wow!!! NIX your progesterone is beautiful!!! That is perfect high!! I wish I could do that with no meds. Praying your hubby gets tested real soon. 

Tons of crushed and sad with you over bfn. Was not expecting to see it at all. Doesnt mean nothing happened I think it just didn't get far enough to stick. Sticking is what makes those bfps show. Hugs Let's pray you rest positive soon.


----------



## Nixnax

I really don’t feel too bad about it. I’m off on hols in 2 days, so at least I can enjoy cocktails. Finding the silver linings. 

The doc didn’t say the exact number but I’m happy with over 30.


----------



## FTale

Nix: I know you want to see Elton but was hoping you could do it with a straight shot to the loo due to your giant preggy belly.

But alas mate nothing to it but to keep on doing it..no pun intended. We all want the same thing (I'm sure I do just not on mind anymore).

You have a saf flight Thursday. I'll be on a blasted kidney diet no doubt after seeing urologist tomorrow. LOL..bleh...hugs


----------



## Nixnax

I would have gone to see Elton if I was over my due date. Nothing would stop me :haha: I’d pack my hospital bag and car seat for the baby. Had it all planned out lol. 

We do indeed, we’ll get there. Even you, I’m sure of it. 

I fly 2pm Thursday. So I’ll be having a full on break from here. My fertile window should be opening up the day we get home :haha: so no rest for DH. 

Hope all goes well tomorrow. Are you feeling better in yourself now?


----------



## FTale

Nix: I can feel my right urethra if I move to jarringly or dtd..so still tender but NOTHING like before.
Ooooo..how long will you he gone for?I want to go on holiday too..lol...Maybe I will pawn the lil one off on my best friend then take a weekend off with hubby. Not this weekend though he got stuck working it.

Well here is to a new bright cycle of hope for baby Nix.


----------



## FTale

How is everyone? I'm working and thinking about getting back in bed. Was going to prune juice it up this morning but my tummy decided it could manage on own... lol Bet it was the lil piece burger I had last night. I couldn't finish my sandwich because I got full really fast. My hubby had no issues with polishing it off for me.

I'm ready for the weekend. My friend is taking my daughter after since her other company is gone now. I dont fancy the 4 hour drive 2 out 2 back..but I suppose she needs a break from us hahahah. And I think we need one too :change:.

Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

Hey lovely. Oooo that doesn’t sound very nice. Glad you didn’t need to drink the prune juice, blagh nasty stuff.

Yay to having a weekend with hubby, enjoy it. 

CD1 for me. Expecting full flow very shortly. Booo. I don’t feel too bad about it, hubby will get his favourite sex on holiday :blush:


----------



## mrsmummy2

Enjoy your weekend with DH FTale!

Nix - ah so sorry AF got you. At least you get to enjoy some drinks on holiday now .. and of course holiday sex :happydance: :haha:

I am EXHAUSTED. this ntnp isn't really happening. We dtd once since AF.. currently cd14. I'm trying to focus on the weightloss.. then a baby can come at any time after that!

Im aching SO bad. 2 sessions with the PT this week & a cardio session in between. Phew. I need a break. My mums down to stay for the next 2 nights, then DH has Friday off then we're going to stay at my in laws for the weekend.... life is at full speed right now:haha:


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Hey lovely. Oooo that doesn’t sound very nice. Glad you didn’t need to drink the prune juice, blagh nasty stuff.
> 
> Yay to having a weekend with hubby, enjoy it.
> 
> CD1 for me. Expecting full flow very shortly. Booo. I don’t feel too bad about it, hubby will get his favourite sex on holiday :blush:

HAHAHAHAHAHA..NIX I was all sad and glum but then you wrote '..his favorite holiday'

Truly am sorry though. Guys just dont get AF. I'll be happy when he has to kiss that one goodbye for 9months.:-=


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy2 said:


> Enjoy your weekend with DH FTale!
> 
> Nix - ah so sorry AF got you. At least you get to enjoy some drinks on holiday now .. and of course holiday sex :happydance: :haha:
> 
> I am EXHAUSTED. this ntnp isn't really happening. We dtd once since AF.. currently cd14. I'm trying to focus on the weightloss.. then a baby can come at any time after that!
> 
> Im aching SO bad. 2 sessions with the PT this week & a cardio session in between. Phew. I need a break. My mums down to stay for the next 2 nights, then DH has Friday off then we're going to stay at my in laws for the weekend.... life is at full speed right now:haha:

Thank you You have good time too


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha I’ll be happy when he kisses goodbye to it as well. 

Well done on the fitness mrsmummy, that’s fab. Hope you have a wicked weekend. 

I’ll be off to the airport shortly, just popping on here to say a quick goodbye. Speak to you in a week xx


----------



## FTale

How is everyone doing? You back from your trip yet, Nix?

Mrsmummy: How is training? Your muscles getting use to the activity? I was just talking to hubby about getting back in shape little bit by little bit. He looks more interested in getting a late nite snack...lol Soooo he is going to be right back. Meanwhile I'm studying my phone apps for strength training since cardio is too my for my kidney surgery area.

Gotta burn this weight off though.

Well, write when ya can


----------



## mrsmummy2

All good thanks FTale. Training is going REALLY well! I've been going 3 times a week. I hoped to go 4, but so far it's not happened. Small steps!!
I'e lost 3lbs so far, but I've lost 1.5 inches from my belly, and 1 inch from my bust and thigh. My PT thinks I'm probably converting fat to muscle as we've been doing lots of weight lifting.. He thinks once my body gets used to lifting it'll start dropping lbs. I'm feeling GREAT. The best I've felt in over a year. 

Your DH sounds like mine :haha: Ah yes.. how are you doing now? In less pain/no pain I hope?

Nix - Hope your holiday is lots of fun!! I SO need some winter sun. I'm frozen!

I so want to book a holiday ready for next year, but we're already going to Butlins and DH is 30 in January, so I thought I'd buy him a Butlins WWE break just for the two of us (3 nights) for November... He's crazy about wrestling (me, less so....!) but I'm sure he will love that as we never go away just the two of us.. we barely even get a night out alone.
Not sure I can afford a holiday abroad as well! Maybe 2020.... :haha:


----------



## FTale

I'm so jelly. I hope tonight I can so some thing exercise why. So busy at work. I already had to crash once from the stress. Its going to be a long night but so happy I can work from home.

What's your diet like? Do you get a lot of fruits and veggies in?


----------



## mrsmummy2

He's got me on what he calls a "primal diet". So no breakfast, just water/coffee/tea, then workout, come home, have fats/proteins etc and a small amount of carbs if necessary, then in the evening have my main carbs (eg, pasta dishes, etc). I dont get much fruit in.. sometimes a banana. I'm not that keen on fruit.. i pretty much only like bananas, apples and grapes. Id rather leave the rest haha! I do get veggies in though usually. He says i should eat 2000 cals a day (i need 2500 to maintain my current weight) so with exercise thats creating a good deficit.. but i never eat that many. I average 1200. When you fill up on "good food" i find Im just not hungry enough to eat that many!


----------



## FTale

Primal diet. I like the sounds of it. I dont crave meat much but with my kidney diet i can have 3oz a day. So limiting though ive been bad. Work has been stressful lol But getting back on track today.

Have you noticed a big change in energy for you?

Keep it up! Im proud of you!

Oh before i forget, i had a strange dream last night. I was in a bathroom wearing a cream colored shirt. I noticed a wet spot around my nipple through the shirt. I thought odd why am i leaking. I pulled my shirt up to find loads of colostrum leaking from both breast going down the center of my tummy. It was so real. I was struggling to clean it off with tissues ad worries about getting a shirt to change into..LOL then i woke up.

No idea what it means.

Ok gonna hit snooze on my alarm before time to drive kiddo to school. Hugs

Nix: Thinking of you!


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry works been tough! :hugs:

Yeh i have heaps more energy!! I feel great!

Oh! What a strange dream :haha:
Wonder what it means!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies :hi: I’m back! 

We had a lovely holiday thank you. Blazing 32 degrees c every day. We got back Thursday, but I care straight back to a family drama so haven’t had the chance to get on here. 

Mrsmummy, that diet sounds like a good one. I think I’ll look that one up. Doing the sugar detox really helped my food choices on holiday. The only sugar I had was from copious amounts of cocktails. I only put on 3lbs so I’m happy. Our last holiday in July I put on 8.5lbs! I’m going sugar free again tomorrow for 4 weeks. 

FTale - sounds like you’re feeling much better now. I’m very pleased about that. Ooo funky dream! Where are you in your cycle? Fingers crossed it means something amazing. Hope you weren’t too badly affect by the hurricane?! My friend was/is visiting a friend in Gainesville and her flights home were cancelled as she was going via Atlanta. She was supposed to fly back weds but is now flying today. Luckily she was staying with friends so didn’t have pay for extra accommodation. 

I have no idea where I am in my cycle. Ff says I will ovulate tomorrow, but I have a feeling it may have happened on Friday/sat. Flying messed me up last time and delayed it by 5 days so who the hell knows. No temping and no opks so I’m just gonna have to ride this one out. 

Back to work tomorrow and I don’t wanna go. I’m working a bit tonight from home, but I don’t invisage doing much. We’re off surfing today, the weather is rubbish but surf is good.


----------



## FTale

Welcome Back Nix!!!

Sorry about the family drama. Don't it happen right when you exhale?? Hope you are doing ok.
I've been trying to stay active on here and in life in general :lol: But I've been a slug lately. Didn't help that we had a gas leak in the house. All is well now but geesh.

I'm looking forward to seeing how this cycle goes for you two. Lets see if you can pull a pumpkin out the of patche, eh? HUGS

Mrsmummy: Hope you aren't too sore. Do the kids have any school breaks coming up?


----------



## Nixnax

Thank you :flower:

Ah I know right?! I was not amused at all. The holiday already fees like a lifetime away. The funny part is we’ve done more BDing since we’ve been back than we did when were away :haha: still not complaining though. 

Ugh I know what you mean. I booked loads of gym classes for this week but I’ve already cancelled 2 of them. Just can’t get going again. 

Pumpkin out of the patch, I love that saying. AF is due between 27th and 29th (depends which app I go by).


----------



## FTale

When is your next holiday?

Just in time to knowif you can get smashed on Halloween. Mine starts Sunday. Boo, suppose to go to a bday get together but i dont want to be out of house that day even..lol

You know i feel like if i actually tried to drop weight i might get preggy. But i aint seen my own junk without some effort in years.

Need to put my foot down and just do it.

I'll let you know when i do :lol:


----------



## Nixnax

We have a holiday booked for next June/July. We are going to Austria to was the F1 Grand Prix, then we are hoping to hire a car and drive down to Croatia for a few days. Should be epic. 

I feel the same you know, I never want to leave the house when she arrives. I just want to stick my fingers up at the world. 

I wonder that myself. I’m going swimming today to kick start this healthy way again. I have to shift some weight. Around 20lbs would be ideal.


----------



## FTale

WAY EPIC...once again the jelly sets in..HAHAH... But you go and have a flippin ball. Ah, to be young again. :cool:

On a happier note.....we decided to keep trying. It was kinda unspoken. We read bible study book every night for married couples. And the last reading was about continuing to pray and ask God for your desires. Not stopping. Being active in achieving what you want without stopping. I haven't really been active on my part. I've popped pills and spread my legs for the RE but not everything I could do.

I had this thought the other day out of no where that I stopped trying without ever really fully trying. And so to read that the other night it was all the fuel I needed to kick start ttc again with a purpose. Kinda like people who play the same lotto numbers for years then finally win. Hey, perseverance pays (no pun intended). 

I got no idea when or if it will happen but I do know it won't if I stop praying/believing/trying in every thing. Plus, who doesn't like condom free bding.....:lol:

Deep breath. I've got alot of reorganizing in the brain to do along with habits to change. But I'm back!!!!! \\:D/


----------



## Nixnax

Aaaaaaaaand she’s back it the game :happydance::headspin::dance: glad to have you back. It sounds like the break was just what you needed and you read that one simple thing that kicked you up the butt and made you realise what you want. Yay good work. And best of luck to you. 

Ugh I though I ovulated earlier in the month, but I feel like it may be happening now. I guess I’ll find out in two weeks. Huff. I hate temping and tracking, but I hate it more when I don’t do it and I don’t know where I am.


----------



## FTale

Oh do you have ovulated just now? Man ithink the season change is goofing things up or it could have been all the recent activity too.

I soooo wont be temping. I think every other day of bding is good enough. Plus your body will be all wonky feeling close to O. 

Im being all pmsy and esting bad foods still. Also feeling sorry for myself...lol...guess it goes with the witch showing up soon.

Played video game with hubby kast night. Had so much fun. Want to dtd o it agsin but daughter is having a sleep over so they will be torturing me all night wit 'look at this, and this'...LOL..every time.

Ok im going to be a sloth snd go back to sleep. Ive got a long day ahead of me.

Forgot to ask, did u do any opk?


----------



## FTale

Well, AF came two days early. Im spotting right now which is how it starts. No pain just general headaches sense yesterday.

So, that means I can walk around in peace tonight. Two hours of watching two girls running amok screaming their heads off. Hubby says he will go with me but i bet he backs out LOL


----------



## mrsmummy2

Sorry ladies, have not been keeping up at all!!
Nix - Glad you had a great holiday. Sounds like fab weather!! Sorry about the family dramas :hugs:Your next holiday sounds fab! I'm so jel!! I NEED a holiday... hmm. Need to get Christmas done then get on and save save save!
How are you doing? How long left til AF?

FTale - YAY! back in the game :happydance: Sending lots of :dust: your way!!

Nothing much happening over here. Barely any BDing, and AF came yesterday (1 day late, but last AF was 6 days late .. i think 6 anyway...) so my cycles are a little out of whack :wacko:
Anywho... off to the gym soon for another PT session. I'm not weighing in any more as the scales were pissing me off :rofl: My shape is changing though!


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, sorry I’ve been MIA I’ve been super busy. 

Sorry AF got you both. Not cool! 

I’ve been looking for new jobs and one has come up with my current company, I have an interview on weds. I had a busy weekend seeing some friends and working. 

I’m around 7DPO today but who knows eh?! I’ve not done opks or temping so this month is a guessing game. We haven’t really done any BDing either as hubby keeps falling asleep. Our body clocks are really messed up after the holiday. We were up all night and sleeping in late. 

I’ve had a couple of odd things this month. Really vivid dreams for the past 3/4 nights and on Friday I was weeping more like sobbing because I had a dentist appt that I didn’t want to go to booked for today. I had a couple of ciders but I’m not a crying kind of drunk. Most funny. I woke up Saturday so embarrassed. 

Those are my woes. Hope you ladies are well


----------



## FTale

Hey ladies!! Busy over here too. Sorry AF got you Mrsmummy, Nix BUHAHAHAH....I'm glad it was just a dream. I'm just over here trying to manage my stupid kidney diet and find out if me and my daughter have fricking Lupus...UNBELIEVABLE.....long story short we both have symptoms but Lupus is so annoyings 'general' symptoms wise. I hope its just skin allergies and stuff though I can hope. But in all we are doing pretty good in my house. Really happy for the cold weather and the holidays...yippee!!!


----------



## Nixnax

I replied to this days ago, stupid new site. 

Lupus, oh blimey, it’s all going on for you Hun. Hope you get some answers soon. 

11 dpo here so af due tomorrow or Sunday. Been feeling a few round ligament type cramps but that’s not unusual.


----------



## Nixnax

Hey ladies, hope you’re both having a lovely weekend. 

I think I’m 12/13 dpo today. FF and my other app both say AF due today. My boobs feel like they’ve been trapped in a vice. If I’m not preggo then this is just cruel. I don’t think they’ve ever hurt this much. 

I got the job I applied for. I’m so happy. It’s going to be so hard as it’s a lot more technical than I am skilled for. But I’m going to give it a go. Sink or swim.


----------



## FTale

Woohoo for sore boobs and the new job!!

You got this!!! Everyone has to start somewhere. Dig in and make your mark!=D&gt;

Let us know if you tests. Soooo praying for s bfp! Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

I’m thinking of testing today. I had to got to bed at 19:30 last night. I felt so ill. Hot flashes and sweaty. My boobs are not calming down at all, if anything they are painful. I have a lightening bolt feeling in them today. Coupled with a massive zit on my lip. I do feel a bit AF’y. I’m cd27 so AF normally arrives today at the latest. I didn’t track ovulation so have no real idea.

I’m nervous, if I am preggo, I can kiss goodbye to the job because I have a 3 month probation period.


----------



## Nixnax

I caved and tested. It wasn’t with FMU but it was a bfn. Just gonna wait now. If no AF tomorrow, I have one more test


----------



## mrsmummy2

Congrats on the new job!
Sorry for the bfn.. hope theres a bfp tomorrow!


----------



## Nixnax

Thanks mrsmummy. Here’s to hoping. 

How is your training going? Are you past the point of daily aches now?


----------



## Nixnax

Thanks mrsmummy. Here’s to hoping. 

How is your training going? Are you past the point of daily aches now?


----------



## Nixnax

Grrr I keep double posting


----------



## mrsmummy2

Its going SO well!!! The aching is getting less and less :haha:
I had a PT session last Wednesday which nearly killed me which made me ache for about two days.. but I seem to be recovering much quicker now.
Nutrition is on point too! I'm feeling SO good. Its really nice to be in this happy bubble instead of being consumed by all things ttc....


----------



## mrsmummy2

Its going SO well!!! The aching is getting less and less :haha:
I had a PT session last Wednesday which nearly killed me which made me ache for about two days.. but I seem to be recovering much quicker now.
Nutrition is on point too! I'm feeling SO good. Its really nice to be in this happy bubble instead of being consumed by all things ttc....


----------



## Nixnax

Wow sounds really good. I need to take a leaf out of your book. I think I need to attempt sugar free again. Maybe not as strict as last time, as it’s really restricting. I’ve put on 5lbs since I got back from holiday. I’ve just been eating everything. And I’ve barely been to the gym.


----------



## FTale

Nix: Dang it, sorry about the bfn. I about twisted my fingers getting to this site on my cell. So hopeful for you to get a bfp. Are you using sensitive tests or  cheapies?
Well if the witch shows, the job is a good distraction away from things fora spell.

Fx....hugs


----------



## Nixnax

I’ve just tested again as no AF and it’s BFN. Im using FRER. I did have a glob or brown CM yesterday evening but have had nothing since. My boobs are still tryin to make me miserable. I can’t move without them hurting. I’ve attached today’s test.


----------



## Nixnax

I’ve just tested again as no AF and it’s BFN. Im using FRER. I did have a glob or brown CM yesterday evening but have had nothing since. My boobs are still tryin to make me miserable. I can’t move without them hurting. I’ve attached today’s test.


----------



## FTale

Goodmorning. . So sleepy. Oh no not another bfn...ugh.
Im on my cell and I cant see detail very well. Was hoping it would be blaring lines. I'll grab a look on my laptop in a few after getting my daughter off to school.

I hope your bbs get better.Awful having them hurt like that. 
Hang in there will be back a lil later. Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

When I took it apart I could see a little something but I’m not counting that. As I couldn’t see it in the test window. 

I’m just going to wait until Thursday/Friday now. 

I had this last time I went on holiday didn’t I?! I ovulated 5 days late. I was due to ovulate the day I flew home. But with this holiday, I was due to ovulate 5 days after I flew home. I think flying messes with my ovaries


----------



## FTale

I know some may argue with me but I think you have and have had a bean try to stick and sadly not making it. We always hope we get preggers but there are times when our bodies just know but stupid tests don't show because the little buggers didn't stink. Like even though I haven't had a no doubt duh its bfp test during these past few years, I know I've had one but was on my period so I doubted it and then the other time like you my bbs felt like they were going to fall off and I got a very faint line on cd 2 but again....doubted it because it was on frer and the whole period thing.....man the things we ladies and fellow dh/dp go through.

I'm very sorry if this cycle doesn't hold on to a bub for you but all we have is time to keep trying and hoping. I kick myself for stopping but am happy I did because health wise I needed to stop with all the supplements cause they were making my kidney stone situation worse. I find out soon what I can start taking again. Speaking of which I go in this Friday for a scan to see what the state of the left kidney is and to see if my right ureter is still open after having the stent. Apparently it can develop scare tissue and close :shock: I did not know this and would have said no to it prior to surgery. Then next week every day is going to be so busy. My husband adopts my daughter giving her is last name (love him). Then I see my primary doctor, the urologist for urine study (hahaha...peeing in bucket all day eeeewww), and I end it with a womens worship mini conference at my church. Yeah, Saturday morning I'm going to be so floored in bed.

With all that going on, still going to try bd tonight 8-[ who knows maybe we'll get lucky. Its all in God's hands anyway. Oh, and last night I watched my dh fall asleep saying 'soooooorrrry (insert snore)...hahaha..I just let him sleep. Plus, I had to level up on toon blasters. Kinda addicted.:oops:

Ok, that was longer than I intended. I better get back to work. And more coffee.

Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

I’m tending to agree with you there. I think sometimes we do get preggo but it just fails before it can really stick properly. And symptoms do start. I mean my boobs hurt nearly every month, but never like this. 

Oh blimey, I hope all the tests and peeing in the bucket go well for you. Sounds very not glamorous. Ah my DH has been like that the past couple of days, bless them. 

Oh that’s amazing about the adoption. Your hubby sounds like an absolute diamond of a man. That’s so lovely. 

Well I just had my lunch break, I went to shop and bought some super tampons and 2 HPTs. The lady looked at me all strange. I could only get blue dye annoyingly, but maybe they’ll bring me more luck. I’ll test again tomorrow if no AF. That will be 3 days late then. I’ve been feeling. AF’y for 3 days now and nada. Only the blowny glob of mucus 24 hours ago.


----------



## FTale

HAHAH....don't you love it?? The look of 'what in the world'. People who are ttc or not accidentally possible pregnant don't understand.

The brown globs are so weird. Like your body fighting against itself. Glob I imagine would be ewcm but tinged with old blood continuously. Ugh a million times. I wish you could do some opks just to see what they are doing. Heck I don't even have any around. Not even cheapies.

Will maybe get a bunch online but no hpts. Those drive me mad. Will wait and by a box of 3 for 12 bucks on af start day.

I had to talk to my boss a bit a go. So high on coffee I was shaking when I had to stop talking so they could talk. I so need to eat more to get un gittery...hahaha...

Did you do anything for Halloween or it that just here in the U.S.?


----------



## Nixnax

Ha ha I know right. 

Well it was more creamy brown Cm (TMI) really bizarre. I’ve seen it before and AF arrives an hour so later. Not this time! 

I do have opks at home. I’ll do one tonight and again with FMU tomorrow (if I end up needing to test) and see what they come back with. The HPTs I bought were only £3.50 for 2. A single FRER here is £8+ 

Ha ha that’s hilarious I’m a coffee lightweight. I can only have one and I’m climbing the walls. I get a mega buzz off it. I tend to drink latte to keep my feet on the floor :haha:

We do Halloween here. Most places had their parties on sat. I’m not doing anything for it this year. I do normally dress up and go to a party. I thinks it’s bigger in the states though


----------



## FTale

Totally an American thing. I think ppl just want a reason to get all wacky outside of online and have it be considered 'normal'...hehehe

I always mean to dress up but don't. Never have a place to go party anyway...too old. My daughter gets a costume to wear to school and if we do trunk or treating some place. She just likes getting dressed up. Excited about temp coloring her hair purple tomorrow....I'm praying the stuff comes out and doesn't stain everything at school...can you imagine purple hand prints on everything....HAHAHA..Teachers are going to loooove me tomorrow. ](*,)


----------



## Nixnax

A pub that I used to live buy always did a big Halloween party. They did one again this year. They were always epic. Everyone dressed up. I haven’t been to one in years. 

Ah your daughter gets to go to school dressed up?! I’m jel, we never got to do that here. 

All the kids in the uk used to use Halloween as an excuse to throw eggs at people houses! Can you believe on Halloween in most places in the uk you have to be 18 to buy eggs?! Proper antisocial behaviour


----------



## FTale

OH my heavens. That is right funny!! The best Iaugh I've had in a long time. 18? to buy eggs. That must be some serious egging. No. Internal laughter forever every time I look at eggs, Nix. THANKS....:lol:

I'd rather have toilet paper tossed at my house. At least it is biodegradable. Eggs ruin stuff big time. Especially your car coat.

Brrrrr....my home office is so cold. Gonna break down and turn up the furnance. or maybe put on real pants :-k


----------



## Nixnax

Ha it’s hilarious isn’t it. It’s been like that for years. Little buggers egging houses and passing cars. 

Ugh it’s been freezing here the past 2 days as well. I’ve had to scrape ice off of my car to go to work. Bring back summer, I want summer back.


----------



## FTale

Been up all night. The coffee is to blame. I only have 3hours left to try and rest.

Hope af stays away. Fx


----------



## Nixnax

I went out with my old darts team last night, it was just what I needed. Feeling tired today though. 

I started red spotting last night, so I put tampon in and went to bed. Expecting to wake up to full AF today. But nope, nothing on the tampon when I went to change it. Hmmmmm. Maybe it’ll kick in a bit later. I’m not testing today as I expect it to arrive today. 

Mmmm coffee, I want to be living on that today, but I don’t drink it in the TWW. I want coffee :brat:


----------



## FTale

We both tired. That is me in dark glasses. All i want is sleep. Good that you caught up with some buddies. Jate that stupid spotting starting. Hope AF isnt too bad of it shows. 

I don't blame yeah on saving a test either. 
Hugs

Im back in bed after dropping off my pirate at her school. So many kids didnt bother dressing up. Principal put down too many restrictions. I said buff him let her wear whatever she wanted...lol.

Work will have to buzz me awake with email alarms. Im tuning out


----------



## Nixnax

Still no AF. Meh I’m not going to stress today. I’m too tired. 

That’s a shame about your daughters school not dressing up. Ah bless you, get some sleep, tell work to go away lol


----------



## FTale

Buhahah..the one sec I fall asleep i get an email. I had to wake up and take care of it then just stayed up and ran errands.

Its going to be a long night out in the cold.

Yeah, dont stess over the witch. Like giving her extra days in your life. I for one am ging to stuff my face with more chocolate

Did you get coffee?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Ah, I missed a bit!!!

Hope you get to figure it out soon one way or the other Nix! Super frustrating when cycles just randomly change! Did you start the sugar free again yet? I'm off the gym for a week this week (not sure if I already said?) as it's half term. We went on a 5 mile walk Monday, I did yoga yesterday at home, but so far sat on my butt not doing a lot today. Oops. We're going to the trampoline park Friday, so that'll be like an hour workout... SUCH hard work bouncing around :haha:

FTale - the adoption sounds fab. How lovely! Shame about your daughters school. Some of our local schools have had halloween parties/discos.. unfortunately ours is SUPER boring and never does anything fun like that. 

It would've been my due date today... I feel like I'm floating through the day, not really sad, but not managing to be bubbly either... very odd. I feel like a let down with the kids today, as I had first planned to do something like a mini halloween party, just for us.. that hasn't happened... so then I thought I'd just do a little indoor picnic and some treats... still haven't been to the shop and it's 3.30, raining and practically dark (also seriously lacking in motivation to get out of the door) so I've pretty much just mooched about the house all day getting nothing done. Didn't even buy them costumes this year as I'm not a fan of taking them trick or treating. Blah.


----------



## Nixnax

FTale - you poor thing, you’ll sleep well tonight. I did have a coffee. Shhhhh don’t tell anyone. 

Mrsmummy - oh bless you. Just let today pass and make up for it all tomorrow. You need to take the time sometimes to just do nothing. Once today is over with, hopefully you’ll bounce back. No I haven’t started the sugar free yet but thinking about it, I’ve unknowingly not had anything bad today. Interesting. 

I’ve started to get a bit cramps in the past hour, but still nothing. Meh I’m gonna snuggle with hubby, get down to some BDing and hopefully that’ll bring it on


----------



## Nixnax

I pounced on DH last night to try to induce AF. I spotted more after but still a dry tampon this morning. Another bfn and my temp has dropped to 36.55. That’s around my normal cover line. So I think she’ll arrive today at last.


----------



## Nixnax

AF finally arrived. Having sex worked!!! Glad that cycle is done. I’m relieved, I knew I wasn’t pregnant, it was jut cruel.


----------



## FTale

Mrsmummy: You need time to yourself hands down. Especially on 'that day' hard one to just be normal in . Took me years to 'forget' about it and how old they would have been. But it will come. Cheers though...to doing absolutely nothing but chilling out. That is how my day went. :D
And as for Halloween oh gosh, I wish I had of ignored it. There is so much chocolate in my house...and in my mouth right now. So gonna gain a pound. ](*,)

Nix: Bout time the witch let loose so you can get on with it. I was beginning to worry. If it took any longer we'd end up with the same O day again. Speaking of O its cd 14 for me and no sight of it. I think its coming. I normally O on cd12. It takes to cd 15 when I'm medicated. Maybe I grew a mature one on my own this time. But dh and I are so not in the mood. Maybe dtd twice but not feeling it tonight and I think its going to happen tomorrow...lol. I think we bd Tuesday night??? gosh, getting bad at this. Maybe we'll luck out and O will hold off til Saturday so we can catch it tomorrow night some how.:lol:

Gonna finish stuffing my face with chocolate then try to sleep. HUGS


----------



## Nixnax

We didn’t get any trick or treaters this year. I took all our chocolate to work so I don’t end up eating it all ha ha. 

I’m having the strangest AF ever. Really crampy but really light. I should stop complaining really. 

Don’t put too much pressure on yourself, just do it when you feel like it. Keep it fun and not a chore. 

I had a meeting with my new boss yesterday. He dumped 4 big books on the table and told my that it’s time to study! I’ve got 4 exams to pass :shock:. Oh joy!


----------



## FTale

Oh Boy Nix!!!
You ready for this? Im plumb not into studying anything unless its a cookbook..lol Quick and will produce yummies. Well suppose to anyway.

But seriously, praying you soak it up and really do well. This will get you off shifts, right?

Getting ready to slowly head out into the rain. Have to get bananas an deposit my check. I was in bed most of the day with stupid joint flare up. Now i feel going to a rodeo

Ok, glad ur flow isnt massive but hate that you are crampy. Relax your muscles some.

Ok catch you all later. Hugs


----------



## Nixnax

Hey, I decided to stay off here all weekend and study. Soooo much to do. It will get me off of shifts yes, but not for a couple of months. I have to do both jobs at once until they can back fill my position. It’s all good though, there’s light at the end of the tunnel. 

That was the lightest af I’ve had since coming of BC. It was ok. 

Did you ladies have a nice weekend?


----------



## FTale

NIX: Busy busy busy. I have been going nonstop since last week. I'm looking forward to spending time with my friend this weekend antique shopping and watching scary movies. Then its back to work on Monday. Into another super busy week. It is keeping my mind off all my blood tests to see what I'm all creeky in the joints and sleepy all the time. And from worrying about being pregnant this cycle when the odds are very slim.

I hope you can handle the extra work load. I'll rooting you on though. =D&gt;

What are your plans for the upcoming weekend?


----------



## Nixnax

Yay to keeping busy. It does make TTC a lot easier. I’m really not trying to focus on TTC too much. I’m going to do opks and temps from tomorrow, just for ovulation purposes, then no more temping, I don’t need the stress.

I’m catching up with a friend this weekend also. Then studying Sunday. 

Hope you have a fab weekend


----------



## KeepTryinLuv

Nixnax said:


> The HPTs I bought were only £3.50 for 2. A single FRER here is £8+

Really? I order my FRERs from the UK and they cost me £ 3.40 each (a 4 pack for £ 13).

They also sell WIDE test strips that work better than the thin cheapy test strips. 50 wide strips for £ 6.

The site is Home Health UK and they ship it to me in Italy for free. In Italy they cost 4 times higher! I won't admit how fast I go through these tests so I searched everywhere for better options :shy:


----------



## FTale

Bleh. I know I'm waiting on AF. As if there was really a chance this month. But dang it still bites. Today is misearble out and I have to work when I got no sleep last night at all. Daughter was having nightmares galore so there I was stuffed in her lil twin bed with her. My back is killing...lol

But hey, I see miracles happen every day. Hoping our lil group gets covered in that miracle goo too. HUGS


----------



## Nixnax

Well I did an opk today and it’s probably one of the most positive ones I’ve ever had and guess what. I’m on lates so no more BDing this week! Typical eh?! Did manage to BD in the last 2 days but neither were what I would call “successful” if you know what I mean. I cannot wait to stop these stupid shifts!


----------



## FTale

:evil: :evil: oooooh that makes me mad! I'll call in sick for one good bd with a stick like that but that's just my crazy butt


----------



## HLx

Doesn't the egg get released after a blazing positive opk? Like 12-24 hours afterwards something like that? You may catch the right time if your not lates tomorrow ♡


----------



## Nixnax

Ah I really wish I could, but I’m the only one on lates with a newbie. I’ll just have to hope that DH is still awake at 11pm or wake him up :haha:. I doubt he’d be willing though


----------



## Nixnax

HLx said:


> Doesn't the egg get released after a blazing positive opk? Like 12-24 hours afterwards something like that? You may catch the right time if your not lates tomorrow ♡

I’m on lates tues-Thursday. I’ve just got a new job so these horrid shifts will stop in a month or so. I can’t wait


----------



## HLx

Oh no! I used to work 12 hour nights in my old job, I wouldn't get in until 8am, thank God I wasn't ttc then haha! In my new job at H&M the latest I'm out is 8.30pm! 

If I was you I'd wake up your partner anyway, or don't, just jump on HAHAHA ♡


----------



## FTale

wake him :sex: :dust:


----------



## Nixnax

He’ll be more than willing if I’m wearing some sexy lingerie. Seduction time :haha:


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> He’ll be more than willing if I’m wearing some sexy lingerie. Seduction time :haha:

Go get some ":spermy: " He can sleep later.


----------



## Nixnax

Pahahaha love that. I’ll say that to him. One hour left of work then it’s seduction time :haha:


----------



## FTale

Don't chicken out either...LOL...Put the works on. Hope you have a great night!!


----------



## Nixnax

Ugh I tried, he’s not playing. Just keeps mumbling. He can sleep through a earthquake that man. Huff!


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Ugh I tried, he’s not playing. Just keeps mumbling. He can sleep through a earthquake that man. Huff!

Noooooooooooo!....Crappola. Well, hey, you never know. This might be your month! Got everything crossed for you.:dust:


----------



## Nixnax

Well it’s my birthday on the 29th. Af is due 27th. Would be a lovely present


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> Well it’s my birthday on the 29th. Af is due 27th. Would be a lovely present

I hope its a lovely birthday time no matter bfp or af. A lot of birthdays this month. 

I'm getting af right nowish..lol. Im not a spotter so when i do, i know af has arrived. Back on a few supplements and hoping to grow some hair back. Still not sure what autoimmune disease i have but i have to see rheumatologist about it soon according to my primary. Bleh.

Traveling to parents house next week for the holiday. So i will be offline most of end of the week but peaking in from time to time.

Really hoping this is your cycle.


----------



## Nixnax

Boo for AF. I’m like that, pretty much comes right away. 

I’m having a rotten TWW this time. Ever since ovulation my right ovary has been grumbling. It’s quite bad today and I’m 4dpo. I don’t feel a thing from the ovaries after ovulation normally. It’s my right one, the one I ovulated from (ovulation was painful) and I’ve got a lovely mahoosive zit on the right side of my chin. I look like a zitty teenager. 

I hope you have a lovely break alway. 

That’s odd that your hair has been failing out. Hope you figure it out soon. 

I have an afternoon of studying whilst DH tries to fix our bathroom. Our bath broke, then shower blew up, no toilet is playing up. All in the space of 8 days. I’m sure I’ll be hearing some expletives from him later lol


----------



## FTale

Hey there, one more day till I take off on mini road trip.

What gives with your ovary? I hope its not a bloody cyst. Those can be straight pains. I'm up late because I had soda. I've been rather good these last two days now a flippin cup of soda has ruined me.....hhahahah

I'm sorry about your bath? But ain't that the way it goes? Can't have just one thing blow up, every one has to take turns giving you grief. Well, I"m rooting for everything to get fixed.

Keep me posted on how you are feeling. I didn't even see you had responded till now. HUGS


----------



## Nixnax

Have a nice break, you’ve earned it. 

We got the bathroom fixed, I say we, but DH did it all. That was fun and games lol. 

I’m just ticking along here, ovary is still grumbling but not as much. I hope it’s not a cyst, I’ve not had one of those before. 

Have a fab time xx


----------



## FTale

Hey I'm back. Glad to be back in my own bed again. I see you ovulated. How are you feeling? I'm getting close to O myself already. I took a test out of curiosity and it looks to be a day away. So cd12 most likely. But from what I've read my eggs won't benefit from any of my new supplements till like Feb. Sooooo...lol. I'll be ttc but 'scientifically' my eggs won't be any good for two more months.

I'll just kick back and watch you til then...LOL


----------



## Nixnax

Yay your back. Hope you had a lovely time.

You never know, it could happen. 

Not a lot going on here, I’m 12DPO and AF is due tomorrow. My ovary has been grumbling since ovulation. If it carries on after AF I’m going to get it checked out. My thoughts are cyst. I’ve not had this before so I have no idea really. I’m covered in zits and feeling pretty unpretty at the moment :haha: it’s like a had a beast of a strong ovulation and my hormones have gone nuts.


----------



## FTale

Im feeling for you Nix! Cysts are the worst. But they are awesome if they are the ones feeding your lil bubba. Praying u are preggers!! Have u tested?

Wanted to share that since i started Folate, Magnesium, and Pqq I have experienced some crazy fertile cm. And those are the only things added. Im still taken CoQ and D3. Plus my libido is back in full force.

I even have a libido again!:sex: Hubby is hiding..LOL 

I still have most of my issues is rashes and joint pain but feel im headed in the right direction for a change.

When does your hubby go in for testing?


----------



## Nixnax

I don’t need to test. AF just got me a day early. With all the BFPs flying around I was secretly very hopeful! Silly me. 

I’ve stopped all suppliments except for folic acid. I feeling really quite down right now. I’m sick and tired of the same thing every month. DH hasn’t been tested Yet. I’m getting bored of worrying about it now. Might just give up on the whole thing.


----------



## FTale

Nixnax said:


> I don’t need to test. AF just got me a day early. With all the BFPs flying around I was secretly very hopeful! Silly me.
> 
> I’ve stopped all suppliments except for folic acid. I feeling really quite down right now. I’m sick and tired of the same thing every month. DH hasn’t been tested Yet. I’m getting bored of worrying about it now. Might just give up on the whole thing.

Been there Nix. I'm so sorry.

I'm here for you with whatever you decide. Take a break, secretly test hubby's stuff...whatever. It does get tiring but remember you haven't tested the both of you so its no where near over. But rest if you need it. I have. Several times. HUGS.


----------



## FTale

NIX: It almost Thursday over here and I should be sleeping but I'm reading ttc forums. I need a hobby. I hope you are doing alright. How is the study coming along?


----------



## FTale

HAPPY BIRTHDAY NIX :wine:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey Hun, I tried to stay off of here for a bit. I was a bit down in the dumps. I think I’m going to just pop on here every now and again but not as much. 
Thank you so much for the birthday wishes, I had a lovely day. DH bought me an air balloon flight and a mahoosive bunch of flowers. Love that man. 
Hope you are doing well


----------



## FTale

Nix: Ok, I understand. I'll look for you every now and then. Take care of yourself.:drunk:


----------



## Nixnax

Hey lovely how are you doing? 

I’ve not been on here as we’ve been extremely busy buying our first house. We found our dream house right away. I’m so excited, just waiting on the approval for the mortgage. We haven’t really been TTC so I’d be amazed if anything was to happen this month. 

Any news/gossip your end?


----------



## FTale

Oh Hey, didnt get a flag that you posted!

Woohoo!!! So happy you found a home. Will you have to do any repairs? Give me details..

No new news just exercising and eating clean. Gonna be thinner and healthier by my 42 bday in Feb.

Not sure we are bothering with ttc this cycle. Im suppose to O this weekend i think but dont want to stess during Such a festive special time. But i could so do with an ordinary boink


----------



## FTale

Hey miss you girlie! Got my boink in too. Literally O'd 11 hours later..lol


Nixnax said:


> Hey lovely how are you doing?
> 
> I’ve not been on here as we’ve been extremely busy buying our first house. We found our dream house right away. I’m so excited, just waiting on the approval for the mortgage. We haven’t really been TTC so I’d be amazed if anything was to happen this month.
> 
> Any news/gossip your end?

Hey miss you girlie! Got my boink in too. Literally O'd 11 hours later..lol We have been so tired not been doing much. Body was so weird last cycle I barely had a cycle. Which is probably why I ovulated so soon again.

Well Tell me more about your house when you are able. Im off to clean/exercise. Hugs


----------



## FTale

....miss you Nix!!! :-(


----------



## FTale

If you ever check back on here, I'm doing alright. Same battle,different day. 

Hope learning your new position is going well. When do you get to say good bye to night shifts?


----------



## mrsmummy2

Hi both, i found myself unexpectedly back here this month and got my bfp! 5 weeks tomorrow... praying for a sticky bean this time around...
Hope you're both doing well! :hugs:


----------



## FTale

mrsmummy2: Congrats, here's to a very sticky bean. :)


----------



## mrsmummy2

Thanks FTale! I'm SUPER nervous and keep finding myself inspecting the toilet roll after every pee :blush: the days are going s l o o o o w! I need to schedule a private scan for reassurance but dont want to pay and its too early to see something! So holding fire at the moment. Im thinking if i can hold out until at least 7/8 weeks itll be better


----------



## FTale

I know I couldn't wait that long. But my doc wont do it till 7/8 weeks. So I know I will have to go somewhere else..or switch docs. Id be high risk so a do brainer on early scans which I got no prob till I moved to a different state.
Was craving oatmeal and scrambled eggs....it was delicious.lol

Prayers you dont see anything when you wipe too...remember those days ugh


----------

